# Sticky  Правила



## Herr Lind

Смари пункт 4


----------



## coth

Правило *04*


----------



## olie

AutoUnion said:


> Так это уже почти нация такая, какие оскорбления??
> Украинец живёт на Украине, а ***** там где лучше!


- Logichno! ! ........ Sledovatel'no - Evrei zhivut v Iseahele. - Zhidy - Gde luche.........


----------



## Worg

Господа, а нет ли желания сделать ФАК, для желающих зарегистрироваться?
У многих возникает проблема.


----------



## Siberian

Ага, примерно как здесь 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423741


----------



## AutoUnion

Siberian said:


> Ага, примерно как здесь
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423741


А что я давно уже предлогал написать на видном месте (и крупными буквами) по русски " Как зарегистрироваться на этом форуме" и описать какие могут возникнуть при этом проблеммы и как их преодалеть!
Ведь количество наблюдателей превышает количество пользователей раза в 2-3 ! Интерес значит есть!


----------



## Worg

Siberian said:


> Ага, примерно как здесь
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423741


Дюже не понятно  Просто я уже слышал от людей, слабо разбирающихся в компутерах о невозможности зарегиться. У меня проблем не было, но, AutoUnion сказал верно на все сто.


----------



## coth

сейчас речь идёт о том, что могут поставить языковые пакеты. а что до невозможности зарегистрироваться, то даже не знаю. когда мы появились тут всё было просто - жмешь регистрацию, вводишь имя, пароль, email и всё. после чего - логинешься. активации тогда не было. вполне возможно, что проблема есть с почтовыми службами. не все из них работают с форумами.


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> сейчас речь идёт о том, что могут поставить языковые пакеты.



А поподробней можно?


----------



## Olh

Я чай не люблю, а "Пивную" скоро откроют?....))


----------



## coth

раз не понятно, то разговор удалён. написано - использовать приват.


----------



## Igor

Не нужно заниматься всякой ерундой, я имею введу эти правила и поддержание их.


----------



## Herr Lind

А я-то за что под раздачу попал :?


----------



## coth

к чему вообще всё это? тебя что-то не устраивает - сообщи в приват. а глумится над правилами не надо. тем более, что они писаны администратором.


----------



## Olh

Coth, ты можешь тормозам из Екатеринбурга сделать в ветке "Урал, сибирь, ДВ" тему "Встреча SSC-Екатеринбург"? и собрать туда все посты из Барнаульской темы и отсюда, из чайной?


----------



## coth

о встречах только в чайной, которая закрыта для гостей. ибо порой есть необходимость выложить фотографии или личные контактные данные. не все желают это делать публично.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507515


----------



## Olh

"Встречи в Екатеринбурге"

Copy:

COTH, нам нужно голосование в макушке темы. Там надо задать вопрос "Какая дата для Вас более приемлима" и обозначть несколько вариантов.
1) 11-12 августа
2) 18-19 августа
3) 1-2 сентября....


----------



## coth

голосовалка для 10 человек?  оставьте так. потом её не уберешь, а встречи ещё будут...


----------



## Olh

Я не подумал что нас всего-навсего десяток человек.
Тогда действительно, смысла нет, тем более что потом эту шнягу не убрать.


----------



## Olh

Откройте в Чайной отдельную тему "Дурдом-2" для выяснения отношений между SSС-шниками. А то посмотрите что развели в Новосибирских ветках. Оффтопа на несколько страниц в каждой теме.
Ладно бы они только сами это читали, а то ведь и гости видят. Какое желание будет регитсрироваться и учавстовать, если всё превращается в балаган, давание моральных подщёчин друг-другу и неразбериху с элементарным - с кодировками.
И обратите внимание на искусственное накручивание количества постов путем размещения фотографий из фото-сета отдельными постами и поднимание своей темы вверх путем написания того же самого, только другими словами, либо тупо написаным предложеним из пяти слов.


----------



## shweller

нет


----------



## shweller

это я где то нажал и удалил


----------



## xerx

прошу прощения - может я влез не на ту ветку - просто ни одной другой подходящей не увидел.

у нас в "Питерском загончике" появилась тема с пометкой "Moved" и прочерками во всех столбиках.

может кто мне объяснит что это такое? и откуда она взялась??

спасибо. извините...


----------



## coth

это значит, что тема перемещена в другое место. если речь про сокол-сити, то она перемещена в новую тему.

редирект я убрал, чтоб не маячил.


----------



## xerx

ага. большое спасибо (за разъяснения)


----------



## Serafim

Кодировку проверяю


----------



## RichGarden

как мне найте где люди


----------



## RichGarden

помагите пожалуста


----------



## RichGarden

куда надо заходить что общатся


----------



## D&A

Ты когда заходишь на страницу, допустим Казветки http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=465 то в нижней панели увидешь себя (только себя - если ты один в даннный момент на форуме) и других членов форума. Каждые 5 минут обновляй страничку чтобы увидеть последние изменения на форуме по контенту или составу участников.

Дальше, больше. Побольше заходи - многое узнаешь.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

И так. 

Господа и Дамы, ваши межнациональные войны уже предельно достали.
Теперь, за оскорбления по национальному признаку и за разные обидные словечки (*****, маскаля, кацапы, лохи и прочие) буду жестоко наказывать карточками. Относитесь друг другу с пониманием и без агрессии. Не реагируйте на провокаторов и не лезьте в дела других государств.

*P.S. *

Граждан Украины и других стран, любящих тут по выяснять отношения, это тоже касается


----------



## AutoUnion

mr. MyXiN said:


> Теперь, за оскорбления по национальному признаку и за разные обидные словечки (*****, маскаля, кацапы, лохи и прочие) буду жестоко наказывать карточками.


***** и москаль не являются ругательными словами!!! hno: Это вполне допустимые и общепринятые выражения! Всё остальное полностью согласен.

*Хохо́л (жен. хохлу́шка, хохля́чка) — русское прозвище украинцев. Впервые термин зафиксирован в словаре «Триязычный лексикон» Поликарпова в 1704 году [1]. Значение «украинец, малоросс» для термина «*****» также записано в «Толковом словаре» Даля [2].*

*Москаль — в украинском, польском, белорусском языках прозвище, употребляемое по отношению к русским, русскоязычным и россиянам.
Исторически употреблялось по отношению к жителям Москвы, Великого Княжества Московского, которое часто в летописях и исторических текстах упоминается как Московщина, Московия, а также по отношению к вассалам Москвы.
*


----------



## ancov

А лохи - это какая национальность?


----------



## my19

AutoUnion said:


> ***** и москаль не являются ругательными словами!!! hno: Это вполне допустимые и общепринятые выражения! Всё остальное полностью согласен.
> 
> *Хохо́л (жен. хохлу́шка, хохля́чка) — русское прозвище украинцев. Впервые термин зафиксирован в словаре «Триязычный лексикон» Поликарпова в 1704 году [1]. Значение «украинец, малоросс» для термина «*****» также записано в «Толковом словаре» Даля [2].*
> 
> *Москаль — в украинском, польском, белорусском языках прозвище, употребляемое по отношению к русским, русскоязычным и россиянам.
> Исторически употреблялось по отношению к жителям Москвы, Великого Княжества Московского, которое часто в летописях и исторических текстах упоминается как Московщина, Московия, а также по отношению к вассалам Москвы.
> *


- "*****" з російської наскільки я знаю це "оселедець". Бойова зачіска козаків та їхній попередників...Святослава, наприклад.

- так, "москаль" це майже теж саме що ви кажете "москвічь", але має більш широке значення... Переважно вживається в зневажливливому тоні. Але це не найбільша образа в сторону росіян, не переживайте)


----------



## Axort

Ïðîâåðêà êîäèðîâêè.


----------



## Axort

Проверка кодировки.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

AutoUnion said:


> ***** и москаль не являются ругательными словами!!! hno: Это вполне допустимые и общепринятые выражения! Всё остальное полностью согласен.


ага, только у вас все разборки начинаются с того, что, кто то кого то назвал хохлом (москалём), и понеслась=)))


----------



## coth

Axort said:


> Проверка кодировки.


#77 норм


----------



## AutoUnion

mr. MyXiN said:


> ага, только у вас все разборки начинаются с того, что, кто то кого то назвал хохлом (москалём), и понеслась=)))


украинцы слово москаль практически не используют hno:, а употребляют оскорбительное "*****" - (Украинское, польское, словацкое, белорусское пренебрежительное прозвище русских.) :bash: поэтому и понеслось.


----------



## xerx

коллеги, последнее время регулярно глючит следующим образом:
1.прочитанные ветки продолжают быть помечены как непрочитанные 
2. собственное сообщение на ветке не числится, т.е. нужно зайти на неё (ветку) - тогда оно (сообщение) там есть, а иначе видно что последним в ветке было предыдущее сообщение.

эти эффекты серьёзно затрудняют восприятие форум.

вопрос - это мой косяк или у других такое тоже бывает??


----------



## mr. MyXiN

всё хорошо


----------



## [email protected]

тест


----------



## coth

ок


----------



## A.s.78rus

рас-рас


----------



## mr. MyXiN

нормально всё


----------



## se7en

и почему сбивается кодировка не понимаю.....


----------



## Lightray

Кодировка кирдык.


----------



## Lightray

Сейчас видно нормально?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

норма


----------



## ENJINEER

А у меня....само прошло. В свое время...
Вроде я ничего и не делал, что советовали...


----------



## A.s.78rus

иу меня также все работало с самого начала, что дома, что на работе, что в опере, что в Эксплорере, Хроме и прорчих Мозиллах.


----------



## Lightray

У меня вообще непонятки. На работе в эксплорере с самого начала было все нормально. Когда поставил дома, начались проблемы. Т.е. под каждый пост, чтобы его видно было, приходилось вручную устанавливать Кириллицу. Сегодня пришел на работу, теперь здесь все слетело, причем даже вручную было не установить, но после рекомендованной процедуры стало нормально. Сегодня дома попробую сделать то же самое. Короче странности.


----------



## A.s.78rus

порой, с компом нужно провести шаманский ритуал с бубном и тогда все встает на место...


----------



## Lightray

Тест кодировки с домашнего компа. Что видно?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

всё видно


----------



## Lightray

Как кодировка?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

нормально


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Блин, не знаю, куда еще написать, приваткой пользоваться не умею...
Огромная просьба, переименуйте тред "Новостройки Тюмени" должным образом: "Строительство в Тюмени / Development in Tyumen"
Плиз, на самом деле не дело...
И заранее прошу прощения, если написал не туда =)


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Ой, спасибо большое))))


----------



## coth

Правила обновлены.
Добавлено: E20, E21, E22, I01. 
Обновлено: R02.


----------



## Goromn

Вопросик такой: почему так жестко ограничено количество символов в названии треда? Не всегда помещается даже необходимое


----------



## coth

техническое ограничение из-за ISO кодировки. над этим работают.


----------



## Robot 55

Тест кодировки, скажите кто нить почему меня раньше читали нормально а теперь нет


----------



## coth

сейчас всё нормально


----------



## IG

тест кодировки


----------



## Herr Lind

Работает.

ЗЫ - чем отличается сообщение "ыыы очень крутые фотки ыы" от "Отличные фото! Спасибо", кроме как стилем написания?


----------



## alexandr-M

Уважаемый *coth*, объясните, плиз - торможу что-то...
Что значит этот запрет? 



coth said:


> Правила.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *I 01*. ... Так же не допускается цитирование других участников форума, ....


----------



## mr. MyXiN

то что в подписи, цитаты других участников форума, не допускается=)


----------



## alexandr-M

mr. MyXiN said:


> то что в подписи, цитаты других участников форума, не допускается=)


Спасибо!


----------



## coth

проще говоря - не допускается размещение сообщений или части сообщений других участников форума)


----------



## alexandr-M

Спасибо. Дошло. Я не понял сперва, что весь абзац относится к подписи.
Для "особо одаренных" (вроде меня), может лучше так написать:



coth said:


> *I 01*. Подписи: должны быть не более 5 строчек стандартного второго размера; шрифт выше 3 размера не допускается;
> не допускается цитирование других участников форума и использования большого количества разных цветов и оскорблений.


----------



## Varvar

проверка связи


----------



## mr. MyXiN

нормально всё
только Location: не читается=)


----------



## roi95

Что в последнее время с форумом происходит:сообщение,написанное раньше,появляется на форуме ниже сообщения,написанного позже. Очень неудобно читать такой материал.hno:


----------



## coth

иногда бывает рассинхронизация времени на серверах. поддерживать одно время на двух десятках серверах занятее не из лёгких. обычно это быстро фиксят.


----------



## ancov

тест кодировки


----------



## mr. MyXiN

норма


----------



## Goromn

Прописано ли где-нибудь, какой размер фотографий является наиболее предпочтительным?


----------



## coth

нет, но желательно, чтоб у всех на экран помещалось - то есть около 1000px в ширину


----------



## Novosibirsk

Coth, я понимаю - формальной причины для запрещения использованя бублином такого ника нет, но как бы ты отнесся к тому, что какой-то шизойд писал бы под ником smolin_ilya и его ненавидел бы весь форум ??

Ну как же так-то


----------



## Olh

Почему ненавидеть? Я обожаю Бублина, мне без него скучно.


----------



## IgoryokOmsk

Olh said:


> Почему ненавидеть? Я обожаю Бублина, мне без него скучно.


Та же фигня) Вот сейчас он в командировке... и... "опустела без тебя земля" :lol:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

зато когда он вернется из командировки, он обольет очередной город новой порцией говн... фотографий с комментариями...


----------



## coth

вернётся он только через месяц.



Novosibirsk said:


> Coth, я понимаю - формальной причины для запрещения использованя бублином такого ника нет, но как бы ты отнесся к тому, что какой-то шизойд писал бы под ником smolin_ilya и его ненавидел бы весь форум ??
> 
> Ну как же так-то


я передам пожелания кому надо.


----------



## Novosibirsk

^^

Почему нельзя просто забанить этот аккаунт навсегда и разрешить ему зарегистрироваться заново?

Второй раз он под этим именем регистрироваться не станет.


----------



## Herr Lind

А он меня по сообщениям перегнал


----------



## Siberian

Herr Lind said:


> А он меня по сообщениям перегнал


Теряешь былую хватку, Тим


----------



## flatron

месяц без Бублина...Это грустно...хотя я и не думал,что так будет..
А почему так долго? Так надолго забанили или такая длительная командировка?


----------



## roi95

flatron said:


> месяц без Бублина...Это грустно...хотя я и не думал,что так будет..
> А почему так долго? Так надолго забанили или такая длительная командировка?


Давайте скинемся ему на нормальный телефон,чтобы он нас даже в командировках не покидал?


----------



## coth

скорее всего из месяца он не выйдет. будет перманент за провокационный ник.


----------



## Herr Lind

Siberian said:


> Теряешь былую хватку, Тим


Я до сих пор тоскую по тем 700 сообщениям, которые у меня куда-то исчезли в прошлом году =\


----------



## yahooeu

как это могло произойти?


----------



## coth

чистка офтопа


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> чистка офтопа


Пора наверное часть тем из "Городские проблемы" переносить в чайную, поскольку разговор там уже не о чём, а счётчик крутиться. :lol:


----------



## roi95

AutoUnion said:


> Пора наверное часть тем из "Городские проблемы" переносить в чайную, поскольку разговор там уже не о чём, а счётчик крутиться. :lol:


Меня всегда интересовал вопрос,почему тема *Третья столица* находится не в чайной. По сути ей там место.


----------



## Boris_54

^^ имхо, сейчас "третья столица" на своем месте...


----------



## Herr Lind

coth said:


> чистка офтопа


Вот я уверен, что оффтоп - это какое-то абстрактное понятие, выдуманное модераторами для того, чтобы намеренно чистить сообщение пользователя, неугодного им.


----------



## Goromn

Интересно, а почему поиск в рамках темы не работает? Или я что-то неправильно делаю?


----------



## AutoUnion

Herr Lind said:


> Вот я уверен, что оффтоп - это какое-то абстрактное понятие, выдуманное модераторами для того, чтобы намеренно чистить сообщение пользователя, неугодного им.


Тогда выходит неугодными оказались почти все! Например у меня тогда тоже сообщений 300 "улетело" и что из этого?


----------



## coth

Чистили исключительно тематические секции от сообщений не относящихся к теме.


----------



## glad

coth можно вас попросить убрать сообщение geabierce в ветке строительство в Хабаровске,так как это к строительству ни как не относится.


----------



## TigroZavr

Можно какнибудь сменить ник???


----------



## coth

В данный момент нет.
следи когда откроют эту тему
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=769684

ну и следи может здесь кто-нибудь, что-нибудь скажет
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=835010


----------



## TigroZavr

спасибо.


----------



## Novosibirsk

почему бублина банят только на время, а не перманентом как на остальных форумах?


----------



## KLoun

Novosibirsk said:


> почему бублина банят только на время, а не перманентом как на остальных форумах?


Потому, что на этом форуме за правду стараются не банить.


----------



## Herr Lind

Novosibirsk said:


> почему бублина банят только на время, а не перманентом как на остальных форумах?


Переименуйся в *имя*_bublin и будет тебе счастье.


----------



## Novosibirsk

KLoun said:


> Потому, что на этом форуме за правду стараются не банить.


Это хорошо, но, увы, никакого отношения не имеет к ситуации с бублином


----------



## New York Morning

coth said:


> *E 14*. Гомофобия так же не приветствуется.




Я правильно понимаю, что здесь обсуждают правила? Споры и проблемы решаются в привате, но непосредственное обсуждение (если что-то, например, не до конца понятно) можно развивать здесь?

Мне несколько непонятен данный пункт правил. Гомофобия это буквально - боязнь гомосексуалистов. То есть на данном форуме запрещается боятся этих людей? Запрещается не общаться с ними, избегать их, не ответил гомосексуалисту на вопрос о роли гомосексуальных австралийских морских коньков в пищевой цепочки мирового океана - это уже нарушение правил? Не регулярно читаешь голубые темы - рискуешь остаться наказанным. Открыто говоришь, что тебе не очень понятна природа данных людей - идешь в бан? :nuts: 

Я к тому, что, может, имелось ввиду совсем не это? Может, имелось ввиду запрещены оскорбления лиц с признаками отличающейся от вашей сексуальной ориентации? Мне, если честно, все равно, просто интересно, это опечатка, или именно это и имелось ввиду?


----------



## Novosibirsk

KLoun said:


> Потому, что на этом форуме за правду стараются не банить.


Насколько я понимаю, ему все же выдали перманентный бан %)


----------



## coth

New York Morning said:


> Я к тому, что, может, имелось ввиду совсем не это? Может, имелось ввиду запрещены оскорбления лиц с признаками отличающейся от вашей сексуальной ориентации? Мне, если честно, все равно, просто интересно, это опечатка, или именно это и имелось ввиду?


Кого ты там боишься дело твоё лично. А вот распростронение боязни и ненавести не приветствуется.



Novosibirsk said:


> Насколько я понимаю, ему все же выдали перманентный бан %)


перманент


----------



## xfury

coth said:


> перманент


А по какой причине то хоть? Если не секрет, конечно.


----------



## ancov

За оскорбления наверное.


----------



## New York Morning

coth said:


> Кого ты там боишься дело твоё лично. А вот распростронение боязни и ненавести не приветствуется.


Теперь понятно.  Буду соблюдать.


----------



## Ilis

По поводу кодировки. Предлагали может уже, но надо бы как-то перевести форум на юникод. Чего мы мучаемся-то? Всякие костыли с реестром не у всех работают (точнее во многих организациях эти костыли прибивают намертво для якобы правильной работы нелокализованного софта). И в коде страницы каждая русская буква кодируется числовым кодом, и есть другие глюки (например, "Анатолий" отображается как "Анатоли&".

Может активисты, чем тратить время на переучивание всех новичков, объединятся и предложат администрации форума перевести его на Юникод? 21-й век на дворе, однако.


----------



## coth

если есть готовые рабочие скрипты, то предлагайте. уже пробовали когда-то мало чего хорошего получилось. vCharset Converter не предлагать - эта вещь нерабочеспобобная.


----------



## yuli(lari)

S.Kingi said:


> Юля, мне хватит мыслей чтобы здесь опустить тебя по полной программе, я не Титикака и особым тактом не отличаюсь. Так что БУДЕМ СЧИТАТЬ НАШ ДОГОВОР В ДЕЙСТВИИ


Как мне нужно оценивать такое поведение?
:dunno:


----------



## AutoUnion

yuli(lari) said:


> Как мне нужно оценивать такое поведение?
> :dunno:


Да никак, будет выпендриваться сам (сама) станет "петухом"


----------



## yuli(lari)

А вот его "мысли"



S.Kingi said:


> Такой небоскрёб как на Охте совсем неплохо смотрелся бы в Дубае
> А в Питере как он ВПИШЕТСЯ в окружающую застройку..... и не только небоскрёб, но и всё что к нему прилагается.
> *Слава Богу Питер не убитый город, как например Екатеринбург (в плане исторической застройки) . Там уже нечего терять, уже всё потеряно, поэтому там Антей не так режет глаза* А если Питер хочет побаловать себя небоскрёбами - ищем место для Питер-Сити и нет проблем заколачиваем их там сотнями.


:lol:

Наверное, у этого товарища гормональный стресс:


> Господа!
> Уж лучше быть слоном, чем паршивой овцой. Весь Российский форум, все ветки от неё стреляются....
> Вывод один напрашивается - каждый день её недоделывают, или вообще не делают. Мои искренние соболезнования



Я как бы не настолько стара, чтобы обращать в этом плане внимание на малолеток


----------



## New York Morning

Я не соображу... Здесь есть такие, кто хамит девушкам? Непорядок...


----------



## yahooeu

^^и тебе нельзя постить на формуме?^^


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

скоро можно будет


----------



## Frozer

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> за голубизну глаз
> дискриминация(((


Че правда? Ты же не один такой


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Frozer said:


> Че правда? Ты же не один такой


я чересчур активный


----------



## Cirno-chan

Двусмысленно.


----------



## soloveich

хм... странно... голубее этого форума, кажется, только всякие специализированные...


----------



## Frozer

А в чем его голубизна? В одной темке в чайной?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Frozer said:


> А в чем его голубизна? В одной темке в чайной?


в цветовом оформлении... посмотри на фон, на цвет рамочек...=)


----------



## soloveich

Frozer said:


> А в чем его голубизна? В одной темке в чайной?


где то в скай баре был опрос. если интересно- найди и посмотри его результаты. тут не той ориентации процентов 40 форумчан.


----------



## Cirno-chan

Так говоришь, как будто это что-то плохое.


----------



## xfury

Херр, признавайся, за что на этот раз?


----------



## Cirno-chan

Понятия не имею, серьезно. Я ничего такого не постил, даже в скайбаре. У меня и предупреждений-то не было.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Cirno-chan said:


> Понятия не имею, серьезно. Я ничего такого не постил, даже в скайбаре. У меня и предупреждений-то не было.


Become An Herr Lind!


----------



## yahooeu

за мультирегистрацию скорее всего значит


----------



## Kostya-81

У меня такой вопрос: планируют ли модераторы бороться с "олбанским языком"? Посты некоторых товарищей прямо усыпаны всякими "исчо", "ща", "кагбэ", "сцуко" и т.п.:bash: Ладно, если бы это было только в чайной, а то и в серьёзных темах такое встречается, а форум вроде как у нас международный!


----------



## roi95

Молодец,Костя! Отличный вопрос. Давно пора выносить за уродование языка предупреждение,а особо непонятливым и бан.


----------



## K-Lex

Как предлагаете бороться? Лучший способ, по-моему, - замечания остальных форумчан.


----------



## Kostya-81

K-Lex said:


> Как предлагаете бороться? Лучший способ, по-моему, - замечания остальных форумчан.


По-моему, от замечаний толку мало. Например, так называемому Бублину (правда, по другому поводу) замечания делали и делают почти все, но это мало что меняет. Я предлагаю просто удалять посты с "олбанским языком" и завуалированным матом, если человек вменяемый, то пусть он напишет то, что хотел сказать нормальным языком.


----------



## Cirno-chan

Kostya-81 said:


> У меня такой вопрос: планируют ли модераторы бороться с "олбанским языком"? Посты некоторых товарищей прямо усыпаны всякими "исчо", "ща", "кагбэ", "сцуко" и т.п.:bash: Ладно, если бы это было только в чайной, а то и в серьёзных темах такое встречается, а форум вроде как у нас международный!


Албанский язык скоро вымрет, падонки - тоже. "Какбе", кстати, упячковый сленг, а не падонковский. Вы, дядя, отстали от жизни лет на 5.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Исчо мошна таки го варить как йети ваши мерзенькие кащениты. Ффффф! Но ксо жалению кащенитов не существует... Уже или еще?..


----------



## Siberian

Я считаю, что с языком на форуме все нормально, явных таких перекосов в сторону олбанского нет, в основном, если это и делается, то для прикола.


----------



## Askario

Англичане тоже юзают всякие orly и wanna-gonna.


----------



## Cirno-chan

Второе - американизмы.


----------



## dars-dm

У меня ощущение, что его забанили за просто так. Так что если его забанят опять, может это вынести на "общемодераторское собрание"? А то вдруг его будут банить в первые секунды создания нового акка


----------



## soloveich

так за мультирегистрацию бан и положен.


----------



## Cirno-chan

Только там, где забанили. Банили меня не русские модераторы.


----------



## Brad

Cirno-chan said:


> Понятия не имею, серьезно. Я ничего такого не постил, даже в скайбаре. У меня и предупреждений-то не было.





Cirno-chan said:


> Банили меня не русские модераторы.


Откуда знаешь, что банили не русские, ведь понятия не имеешь?


----------



## Cirno-chan

В первый раз забанил z0rg, он китаец.


----------



## xfury

Cirno-chan said:


> В первый раз забанил z0rg, он китаец.


Ну хоть не Зерг что из Старкрафта


----------



## roi95

В последнее время не могу цитировать сообщения. Почему так происходит?


----------



## OBLAKA

Добрый день!
Хочу предложить создать новую отдеьную нитку для беседы про реки и речушки Екатеринбурга здесь, про явные и подземные, про горпруды 
Как это сделать?


----------



## Cirno-chan

Кнопка "New thread"


----------



## ENJINEER

Cirno-chan said:


> упячковый сленг


О!
Объясни, плиз, что это за зверь!


----------



## Cirno-chan

Упячка - это своего рода медиавирус со своим сленгом, созданный для "пячанья УГ" (если точнее - рейда неугодных сайтов, типа вконтактеру), который в последнее время становится больше ресурсом со смешными картинками, нежели сообществом с какой-то целью.

www.upyachka.ru


----------



## OBLAKA

Cirno-chan said:


> Кнопка "New thread"


Большое спасибо
Я с нерусским языком сложно общаюсь
Он мне не читается

Подскажи еще как здесь вставлять фотки ???


----------



## Medoed

> Подскажи еще как здесь вставлять фотки ???


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37377242&postcount=347


----------



## ageev

Иногда с мобильника сообщения отправляются нормально, иногда какими-то значками. Всегда отправляю одинаково. 
Никак не поймаю причину. Может кто знает, почему так происходит?..


----------



## OBLAKA

Medoed said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37377242&postcount=347


Спасибо тебе большое человеческое, Medoed!!!


----------



## OBLAKA

Предложил создать новую ниточку про Екатеринбург - Речная и озерная инфраструктура Екатеринбурга.
А к сожалению влезло только коячная часть и получилось Речная и озерная инфраструктура Екатери& ...
Не красиво.
Хочу исправить название чтобы влезло (если длинное нельзя)
Но не могу открыть редактирование названия треда...
Как это сделать?
Чтобы влезло, например, Реки и озера Екатеринбурга, что ли...


----------



## ancov

реч.и.оз.инфр.ебурга


----------



## OBLAKA

Антивирус Касперского 6.0 для Windows Workstations
The requested URL http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=38322770 is forbidden

Антивирус Касперского 6.0 для Windows Workstations
The requested URL http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38370408 is forbidden

Антивирус Касперского 6.0 для Windows Workstations
The requested URL http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=295339&page=45 is forbidden

И ТАК ДАЛЕЕ


----------



## Goromn

^^ У меня тоже антивирус жалуется на некий JS.Agent-6


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Askario said:


> Англичане тоже юзают всякие orly и wanna-gonna.


А чё такое Orly? Впервые слышу.


----------



## Askario

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/O_RLY?


----------



## Zlat Palonsky

Уважаемые модераторы!)
У меня большая просьба к Вам!)))
Не могли бы Вы, в треде 20+ Тюмени, список зданий переместить на первую позицию?
А то все ни как у людей)
Заранее спасибО)))


----------



## K-Lex

^^ Сделано


----------



## ShowTime

Подскажите как фотки выкладывать?
:dunno:


----------



## mr. MyXiN

ShowTime said:


> Подскажите как фотки выкладывать?
> :dunno:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16483160&postcount=52


----------



## ShowTime

mr. MyXiN said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=16483160&postcount=52


ни черта не понятно, что это за сайт Е1 ???
у меня вылезает сайт Екатеринбурга))))

а примера как это делать на радикале нет...


----------



## mr. MyXiN

открываешь радикал.ру выбираешь картинку, снимаешь галку с графы "Уменьшить до", жмешь Загрузить. Открывается следующая страница, копируешь код из строчки "Картинка в тексте" и вставляешь сюда. ИЛИ копируешь код из строчки "Ссылка" и вставляешь его в такие теги -


----------



## ShowTime

mr. MyXiN said:


> îòêðûâàåøü ðàäèêàë.ðó âûáèðàåøü êàðòèíêó, ñíèìàåøü ãàëêó ñ ãðàôû "Óìåíüøèòü äî", æìåøü Çàãðóçèòü. Îòêðûâàåòñÿ ñëåäóþùàÿ ñòðàíèöà, êîïèðóåøü êîä èç ñòðî÷êè "Êàðòèíêà â òåêñòå" è âñòàâëÿåøü ñþäà. *ÈËÈ* êîïèðóåøü êîä èç ñòðî÷êè "Ññûëêà" è âñòàâëÿåøü åãî â òàêèå òåãè -


я бы не стал возражать, если бы тоже самое было написано по русски.


----------



## yahooeu

ShowTime said:


> я бы не стал возражать, если бы тоже самое было написано по русски.


вот что написал Мухин:



> "открываешь радикал.ру выбираешь картинку, снимаешь галку с графы "Уменьшить до", жмешь Загрузить. Открывается следующая страница, копируешь код из строчки "Картинка в тексте" и вставляешь сюда. ИЛИ копируешь код из строчки "Ссылка" и вставляешь его в такие теги -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


----------



## ageev

Как удалить свое сообщение?


----------



## yahooeu

никак нельзя.

напиши просто Del


----------



## ageev

yahooeu said:


> никак нельзя.
> 
> напиши просто Del


Куда писать? Оно отправлено сюда. Просто по ошибке иной раз отправляешь дважды одно и тоже. Вот отправленное можно убрать?


----------



## yahooeu

ageev said:


> Куда писать? Оно отправлено сюда. Просто по ошибке иной раз отправляешь дважды одно и тоже. Вот отправленное можно убрать?


в самом сообщении,когда редактируешь. сотри всё что до этого писал..
а полностью пост могут только модераторы удалять.


----------



## ageev

yahooeu said:


> в самом сообщении,когда редактируешь. сотри всё что до этого писал..
> а полностью пост могут только модераторы удалять.


Я удаляю, а дальше то что? Оно все равно остается. Скажи на какую кнопку нажать.


----------



## xfury

ageev said:


> Я удаляю, а дальше то что? Оно все равно остается. Скажи на какую кнопку нажать.


А дальше ничего, просто останется сообщение с текстом: дел.
А так можешь модератора попросить его удалить.


----------



## KLoun

ageev said:


> Я удаляю, а дальше то что? Оно все равно остается. Скажи на какую кнопку нажать.


Нажми на кнопку "Edit", вместо своего сообщения напиши что-то типа "del" или "удалите, плиз".


----------



## coth

лучше просто del - так проще кучей удалять. кириллицой нельзя искать.


----------



## New York Morning

Разве такое есть? 0_о


----------



## Demisgr77

Извените можно спросить как сделать голосовалку если тред уже создан.


----------



## Brad

Только с помощью модератора.


----------



## Demisgr77

Brad said:


> Только с помощью модератора.



Ну тогда не надо это не так важно. спасибо.


----------



## Demisgr77

Извените ещё вопрос, а как вставлять видео.


----------



## IG

Demisgr77 said:


> Извените ещё вопрос, а как вставлять видео.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#youtube


----------



## coth

Есть объявление на эту тему вверху каждой секции.


----------



## New York Morning

Огромная просьба ко всему модераторскому составу. Скорее даже вопрос. Есть ли возможность создать региональный раздел Ставрополь/Ставропольский Край?


----------



## roi95

New York Morning said:


> Огромная просьба ко всему модераторскому составу. Скорее даже вопрос. Есть ли возможность создать региональный раздел Ставрополь/Ставропольский Край?


Дом не может быть построен без фундамента:для начала оживите ветку *Строительство в Ставрополе*,она где-то затерялась в инкубаторе.


----------



## New York Morning

Как раз пытаюсь


----------



## Demisgr77

Просьба к модераторам переименовать тред в чайной "Кому нравиться BMW" в "BMW Обсуждение и новости".

Спасибо!


----------



## MrVlad

Можно сменить ник?


----------



## A.s.78rus

я тоже хочу поменять ник


----------



## xfury

New York Morning said:


> Огромная просьба ко всему модераторскому составу. Скорее даже вопрос. Есть ли возможность создать региональный раздел Ставрополь/Ставропольский Край?


Будет живая ветка с регулярной информацией и прочим тогда можно будет говорить. Тем более времени до следующей модернизации еще много, так что все еще впереди.


----------



## AlexeySmirnoff

Пардон, может быть я нетерпелив, но уже несколько моих постов с фотографиями в теме про Красноярск не проходят в течении двух суток... Что случилось то? Спасибо.


----------



## xfury

Да правило тут дурацкое есть, вроде как для борьбы со спамерами.

Вот тут все написано.


----------



## AlexeySmirnoff

И долго так может модерироваться???


----------



## coth

AlexeySmirnoff said:


> Пардон, может быть я нетерпелив, но уже несколько моих постов с фотографиями в теме про Красноярск не проходят в течении двух суток... Что случилось то? Спасибо.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/41061002/


----------



## AlexeySmirnoff

О, спасибо, уже всё прошло!!!


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

Вчера создал тему с фотографиями Воронцовского парка в Моске, прошел день - ничего, подумал,ч то может ошибка какая была, сеня повторил тему - можно ли её опубликовать в Разделе "города". Спасибо.


----------



## xfury

Следующий вопрос будет:

"А кто (что) это?"


----------



## New York Morning

я имел ввиду почему тут


----------



## kossia(2)

Здрасти я Коссиа... мне оченЬ стыдно за то что я сделал вчера! ИзвеняюсЬ!Просто мне на Украинском форуме незачто бан дали! Некоторые просто всякие гадости говорили а как я что нибудь сказал мне сразу инфракчион давали! 

ИзвиняюсЬ что опозорил Русский форум!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

coth said:


> Правила.
> *E 04*. Мультирегистрация запрещена.


до свидания!


----------



## kossia(2)

Ну я же честно говорю кто я... я же говорю что меня подставили на Укр. форуме! Что незачто дали БАН!


----------



## mr. MyXiN

можно подождать 3 дня!


----------



## New York Morning

Простите плиз, нигде не могу найти. Есть ли какой-нибудь "утвержденный", что ли список наказаний, по степени тяжести преступления, например?
Спасибо.


----------



## KLoun

New York Morning said:


> Простите плиз, нигде не могу найти. Есть ли какой-нибудь "утвержденный", что ли список наказаний, по степени тяжести преступления, например?
> Спасибо.


Всё на усмотрения модераторов, у нас тут смесь диктатуры с анархией :lol:


----------



## New York Morning

Хорошо, что модераторы тут адекватные люди, а не щщенки необразованные как где-то кое еще ...


----------



## Alex-T

тест


----------



## yahooeu

норм


----------



## New York Morning

Гыгы)) А если самому написать себе в статусе *BANNED,* - самозабанишься?


----------



## IG

New York Morning said:


> Гыгы)) А если самому написать себе в статусе *BANNED,* - самозабанишься?


Вот тут уже был похожий вопрос http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=939846

Попробуй


----------



## New York Morning

3tmk said:


> You do know that we either ban or brig people who put Banned as their usertitle.
> I'd recommend you change it quick


:lol:


----------



## kossia

Вчера я хотел зайти на дорум и мне пришло вот это 


> You have been banned for the following reason:
> requested
> Date the ban will be lifted: Never


Кто то может объеснитЬ кто и за что меня баннировал?!


----------



## K-Lex

Это значит, что тебе поставили несгораемое очко за нарушения в украинской секции.


----------



## K-Lex

Просьба при удалении своих записей исправлять текст не на "дел", "...", или "123", и т.п., а на del


----------



## yahooeu

^^почему?


----------



## K-Lex

yahooeu said:


> ^^почему?


Для удобного массового удаления.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Заметил, что у меня счётчик сообщений заморожен. Видимо, уже не первый день. Это не критично, но всё ж неясность хочется убрать.. Почему так?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

в Чайной сообщения не считаются


----------



## 4miGO!!!

А! Пасиб. 
Лишь щас узнал.


----------



## Ysh

mr. MyXiN said:


> в Чайной сообщения не считаются


хм. почему?
а в "Спорте-кульутре"?


----------



## New York Morning

Кстати вот непонятно. И никто кроме администрации не может объяснить. Если сабжи в нашей чайной не индексируются в посткаунте человека, то индексируются ли она на главной странице (там, где число всех сабжей), и на главной же, в статистике тридов-сабжей напротив нашей ветки?


----------



## Frozer

Уважаемые модераторы, исправьте пожалуйста в ветке челябинска тема кодировкой написана


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Хм. Чё за фигня? Темы не обновляют имя участника и время последнего сообщения. Уже в который раз! Хотя пост публикуется.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

ошибка датабазы. работы по устранению проблем ведутся!


----------



## Demisgr77

А если человек забанен, то он может в личку писать?


----------



## coth

если забанен, то вообще зайти на сайт не может. если лишон возможности писать (in the brig), то может


----------



## ishalai

Извините за тупой вопрос, а как в пост вставить видео?


----------



## ikeamen

ishalai said:


> Извините за тупой вопрос, а как в пост вставить видео?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## ishalai

ikeamen said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


сенкс.


----------



## New York Morning

Ух ты))) А я тупо цитировал пост человека, по примеру которого хотел написать, и смотрел какие где теги и ссылы :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

У меня периодически возникают проблемы с входом на сайт. (вот сегодня второй раз за год пребывания). Тупо не может соединиться. Сейчас сижу со смарта - с компа никак не заходит. Вроде и каспера отключал - не помагает. В чем дело не пойму?


----------



## Demisgr77

coth said:


> если забанен, то вообще зайти на сайт не может. если лишон возможности писать (in the brig), то может


понятно, просто некоторые прикалываются и пишут BANNED, это бесит.
спасибо.


----------



## coth

за прикалывания обычно банят


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Народ, а как подвешивать ссылки на слова?


----------



## Kogan

Здесь будут слова 

Процитируй этот пост и посмотри.

Либо нажми вот эту картинку







при ответе, вставь ссылку и потом впиши текст.


----------



## Falshivomonetchick

Ещё один технический вопрос - как создать *открытое* голосование в теме?


----------



## Demisgr77

Falshivomonetchick said:


> Ещё один технический вопрос - как создать *открытое* голосование в теме?


Как понять открытое, для каго открытое?:?


----------



## Ysh

Мочеиспускание. Делаете ли вы это? Если да, то как? Сидя, стоя, лежа? Делимся опытом, впечатлениями, переживаниями.

98% признаются, что делают это. 2% стыдливо скрывают.


----------



## New York Morning

Болезнь блин... Давайте порнухи еще на ссц зальем, чтоб здесь же и качать? Такое ощущение, что человека привели, посадили на стул, завели на ссц, объяснили как писать, и сказали "сиди тут, никуда не уходи". Неужели мало источников в интернете про всякое такое, что тут описано выше? Не интересуюсь, но уверен, что достаточно. А если кто-то не знает как дефекатироваться или мочеиспуститься - это уже к врачам, причем специальным специалистам каким-нибудь (нет, на ссц их нет).


----------



## kharlam

согласен. итак уроды по жизни достали, а тут им ещё потакать на сайте. пусть жрут экскременты в другом месте.


----------



## Ysh

New York Morning said:


> Болезнь блин... Давайте порнухи еще на ссц зальем, чтоб здесь же и качать? Такое ощущение, что человека привели, посадили на стул, завели на ссц, объяснили как писать, и сказали "сиди тут, никуда не уходи". Неужели мало источников в интернете про всякое такое, что тут описано выше? Не интересуюсь, но уверен, что достаточно. А если кто-то не знает как дефекатироваться или мочеиспуститься - это уже к врачам, причем специальным специалистам каким-нибудь (нет, на ссц их нет).


чего ты? я же пошутил.
не было бы темы про мастурбацию, я бы и дефекацию не повесил. это ж нормальный глум:cheers:


----------



## New York Morning

Ysh said:


> чего ты? я же пошутил.
> не было бы темы про мастурбацию, я бы и дефекацию не повесил. это ж нормальный глум:cheers:


Да я понял, я не тебя имел ввиду.  :cheers:


----------



## ikeamen

нет в России свободы слова, нет


----------



## coth

ссц не россия, но тут тоже ни свободы слова, ни демократии. но и зато налогов тут нет (с) ян


----------



## New York Morning

coth said:


> ссц не россия, но тут тоже ни свободы слова, ни демократии. но и зато налогов тут нет (с) ян


+1 :lol:

Кстати, так и не понял - где тот самый рейтинг? Или его отменили?


----------



## xfury

ikeamen said:


> нет в России свободы слова, нет


Если бы ее не было, об этом бы никто и не говорил и не писал.


----------



## Ysh

ikeamen said:


> нет в России свободы слова, нет


за тобой уже выехали, хе-хе


----------



## ALEXEJ

Кстати что за фокусы такие - посты меняются местами и последнее время всё чаще, при прочтении диалога можно запутаться где вопрос а где ответ, особенно если нет ссылокhno: Кстати недавно заметил как это происходит при скидывании серии из 40 постов - просто вновь вставляемый пост откуда-то берёт временные данные с 5-10 минутной "задержкой" т.е. вместо 08:20 ставит 08:10 соответственно "сортируя" последовательность.....


----------



## Medoed

Да, есть такое. Я тоже заметил.


----------



## kossia

xfury said:


> Если бы ее не было, об этом бы никто и не говорил и не писал.


+1


----------



## SGeorge

а чё у мну картынке не грузаца ?


----------



## yahooeu

а как сделать голосовалку в теме?
помогите плз!


----------



## New York Morning

Вроде как уже в существующей - никак. 
Хотя не факт.


----------



## yahooeu

^^ не, если при новом создании темы.


----------



## ikeamen

когда первый пост создаешь внизу поставь галку напротив: Yes, post a poll with this thread


----------



## yahooeu

Спасибо.


----------



## K-Lex

Иностранные модераторы наткнулись на оскорбительные теги в российской секции, в частности в "Критике Америки" и подняли эту тему. Не ставьте такие теги в темах, иначе это плохо закончится.


----------



## Demisgr77

да язык сильная проблема, надо учить нам английский
Я за универсальность в мире!


----------



## yahooeu

пусть русский учат.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

А тебе надо учить Хинди, чтобы раз в месяц зайти на индийский форум чтоб убить время?


----------



## yahooeu

4miGO!!! said:


> А тебе надо учить Хинди, чтобы раз в месяц зайти на индийский форум чтоб убить время?


мне картинок вполне хватает


----------



## coth

4miGO!!! said:


> Всё никак не пойму... Почему на главной общей странице наш форум и ссылки по нему написаны только на русском? Ведь большинство иностранцев не заходят сюда лишь потому, что не понимают что есть что. Да и регионы все, и разделов большинство не продублированы на английском.


Потому, что это местный форум. Не для иностранцев. Для иностранцев есть всемирный форум.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Неправильно это...


----------



## roi95

4miGO!!! said:


> Неправильно это...


Все правильно. Хочешь с ними общаться-создавай темы в международных секциях. А мне,например,мало кайфа,когда в наших темах идет сплошной инглиш. Думаю,таких тут большинство.


----------



## Ysh

roi95 said:


> Все правильно. Хочешь с ними общаться-создавай темы в международных секциях. А мне,например,мало кайфа,когда в наших темах идет сплошной инглиш. Думаю,таких тут большинство.


+1


----------



## Demisgr77

Кто нибудь из модераторов, можете пожалуйста полностью почистить тред в чайной "Звуки Урала" 
Там буду размешать видео про Екатеринбург.
И как вы думаете где ему место в чайной или "Города"?


----------



## NorteN

Скажите где можно скачать файл для нормальной кодировки?


----------



## ikeamen

Demisgr77 said:


> Там буду размешать видео про Екатеринбург.
> И как вы думаете где ему место в чайной или "Города"?


место ему в екатеринбургской секции


----------



## Demisgr77

ikeamen said:


> место ему в екатеринбургской секции


нет, я думаю его лучше в "города"


----------



## yahooeu

Demisgr77 said:


> нет, я думаю его лучше в "города"


там фотосекция


----------



## coth

NorteN said:


> Скажите где можно скачать файл для нормальной кодировки?


В правилах?


----------



## Demisgr77

yahooeu said:


> там фотосекция


а где видеосекция? пусть там и видео будет.


----------



## Demisgr77

кстати заметил новые смайлики:

:goodnight:skull::smug::colbert::cripes::lovethem:


----------



## roi95

Колобки как в аське самые лучшие смайлики. Жаль,что здесь их нет.


----------



## soloveich

roi95 said:


> Колобки как в аське самые лучшие смайлики. Жаль,что здесь их нет.


можно свою коллекцию создать и наверх прицепить. но это, если модераторы согласятся. без темы вверху, смысла это делать нет.


----------



## lanolama

если собрать любимые смайлы где нибудь в одном месте с превью то вставлять их практически так же легко
























для аси смайлы родом с колобка, там много всего разного, вот например эти самые смайлы для аси http://www.kolobok.us/content_plugins/gallery/gallery.php?smiles.14


----------



## alley cat

Demisgr77 said:


> кстати заметил новые смайлики:
> 
> :goodnight:skull::smug::colbert::cripes::lovethem:


А зачем они по английский, goodnight, skull, smug, colbert, cripes, lovethem, пока переведеш что он означает.


----------



## soloveich

за тем что форум международный. смайликами пользуются не только в российском разделе


----------



## soloveich

ладно на украинском (родственный язык, который понять можно), ладно на английском (международный). какого хрена грузинский тут забыл?


----------



## roi95

soloveich said:


> ладно на украинском (родственный язык, который понять можно), ладно на английском (международный). какого хрена грузинский тут забыл?


Уже забанили автора этих каракуль,а вот за что забанили *Flying*a?


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ Единственное за что могли забанить Флаинга так это Украина, слишком резко он там прохаживался по ней, возможно в логово друзей заглянул... всё-же как не крути строй/форум это не полит/форум - разный уровень толерантности... что вполне разумно....


----------



## Siberian

roi95 said:


> Уже забанили автора этих каракуль,а вот за что забанили *Flying*a?


Странно, что его раньше не забанили.


----------



## roi95

То есть когда ублюдок Бурик желает смерти России и всем нам-это не наказывается,а когда кто-то из наших разоблачает теорию "украинства",то за это карают. Мдяяя.


----------



## soloveich

модераторы наконец за дело взялись или это только меня подчищают?


----------



## roi95

А что произошло?


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Парни, чё за шняга?! Мои посты дублируются через 20 минут после написания. Рассинхронизация, что ли??


----------



## coth

бывает такое. управляется то все линуксами, бывает один из полутра десятков серваков выскакивает вперёд


----------



## soloveich

а доходы их известны?


----------



## New York Morning

Как включить подпись (во всех постах сразу)?


----------



## roi95

New York Morning said:


> Как включить подпись (во всех постах сразу)?


А ты чё сорвался с 10 тысяч?


----------



## New York Morning

Видимо да, не в них, наверно, счастье.
Насчет подписи: уже все нормально.


----------



## coth

Цитировать других участников в подписи запрещено. Убирай или ещё 3 дня будет.


----------



## New York Morning

Так нормально?


----------



## roi95

Не пойму,тему про Калининград закрыли что ли?


----------



## soloveich

New York Morning said:


> Видимо да, не в них, наверно, счастье.


:applause: мудреешь с каждым днём


----------



## Demisgr77

Я заметил, если аватарки стандартные то можно больше найти как у NYM.


----------



## yuli(lari)

Не знаю, может быть, здесь ответят.
У некоторых тем (речь не о баннерах) есть звездочки рейтингов (обычно 1-2 человека проголосовавших), каким образом выставляются эти звездочки?


----------



## coth

У нас (в Российском форуме) рейтинг тем не практикуется.


----------



## kossia

roi95 said:


> Не пойму,тему про Калининград закрыли что ли?


 и правильно!


----------



## coth

roi95 said:


> Не пойму,тему про Калининград закрыли что ли?


Какая тема, где?


----------



## roi95

coth said:


> Какая тема, где?


Вот эта тема.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1044499&page=11


----------



## coth

ну как видишь закрыта


----------



## roi95

Жаль.


----------



## Avior

Russel said:


>


Выкладывание антисемитских роликов не противоречит правилам форума, в частности Е 15?


----------



## K-Lex

Противоречит. Для сообщения о проблемных постах есть кнопка


----------



## skasski

Зачем было удалять тему рейтинги городов? Какие правила она нарушала?
Я поясню смысл: собрать в одном месте различную статистику по городам.


----------



## xfury

KruEv said:


> Закройте вот этот тред, пожалуйста
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=535388


Причина?


----------



## KruEv

xfury said:


> Причина?


я передумал  Просто после того, как прочитал там некоторые посты, немного погорячился и сюда написал. Пусть срутся сколько хотят :cheers:


----------



## Rusland

тест кодировки


----------



## mr. MyXiN

отлично всё с кодировкой)


----------



## soloveich

мне показалось или PM правда забанен?


----------



## roi95

Это кто?


----------



## roi95

Понял,про кого речь идёт. Похоже,что забанен. На самом деле странно,как этот открытый фашист прожил столько лет на нашем форуме. Туда ему и дорога!:cheers:
ЗЫ: Бурика бы ему за компанию. Тот похлеще ещё будет,только выражается дипломатично достаточно.


----------



## soloveich

половину какзацкой рады на самом деле


----------



## ancov

soloveich said:


> мне показалось или PM правда забанен?


Да и посты его потерли?


----------



## lanolama

Не мог бы кто нибудь из администраторов переименовать тему о Мурманске в "Строительство в Мурманске". Заранее спасибо.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=760030&page=5


----------



## Американец

Вопрос, товарищи! Мультирегистрация - это сколько раз надо зарегистрироваться - 2, 3, 100 или 50 квадриллионов раз?


----------



## jackass94

более одного 

от бишь от двух и пока не забанят по ip


----------



## Американец

Просто мне нужно создать трэд в американской части форума, поэтому нужен англочитабельный никнэйм. Так что думаю за второй раз не забанят?
И ещё вопрос. Если я под этим (русскоязычным) ником заходить больше не буду, он будет неактивным? Мож его удалят и на мой e-mail будет зарегистрирована одна учётная запись Skyscrapercity?
А в баню пожизненно дают?


----------



## Pavlov_Leonid

А зачем Косю забанили навечно?


----------



## jackass94

ну он хотя бы может читать форум?


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Можно на форуме выделить текст таким вот образом?


----------



## coth

фоном - нет


----------



## Американец

> Просто мне нужно создать трэд в американской части форума, поэтому нужен англочитабельный никнэйм. Так что думаю за второй раз не забанят?
> И ещё вопрос. Если я под этим (русскоязычным) ником заходить больше не буду, он будет неактивным? Мож его удалят и на мой e-mail будет зарегистрирована одна учётная запись Skyscrapercity?
> А в баню пожизненно дают?


Народ, ответьте на вопросы, пожалуйста! Все мы были на форуме первый раз.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Test s telefona


----------



## IgorTCRS24

???? ???? / Test HEX


----------



## yahooeu

болты


----------



## roi95

Американец;53203949 said:


> Народ, ответьте на вопросы, пожалуйста! Все мы были на форуме первый раз.


Тебе проще зарегиться под новым ником латинскими буквами,а про этот забыть навсегда.


----------



## Американец

То есть бана не будет?


----------



## Kogan

^^ Да не будет, не бойся. Ты поменьше распространяйся на эту тему и всё.
Никто специально такие мелочи не отслеживает. Я уверен, тут у половины есть дубль-аккаунт из-за проблем с уведомлениями на почту при регистрации. 
Главное не палиться, и все будет отлично.


----------



## roi95

Ну если про этот ник забудешь,то не должно вроде бы. Модераторы ведь тоже люди,поймут.


----------



## ikeamen

эка у всех любителей темы про третью столицу число сообщений то как заметно поубавилось в счетчике..


----------



## P0ezhai

у меня 100 постов срубило..........

у Злата 1000


----------



## Американец

> Да не будет, не бойся. Ты поменьше распространяйся на эту тему и всё.
> Никто специально такие мелочи не отслеживает. Я уверен, тут у половины есть дубль-аккаунт из-за проблем с уведомлениями на почту при регистрации.
> Главное не палиться, и все будет отлично.


Спасибо, Коган!


----------



## P0ezhai

Странно..... все мои новые посты в теме про третью столицу подсчитались в счетчике.
Может какой то глюк?


----------



## Victor90

P0ezhai said:


> Странно..... все мои новые посты в теме про третью столицу подсчитались в счетчике.
> Может какой то глюк?


"Походу мне каюк. 
Но я еще не пойман.
Может это глюк?
Ага. Какой там!"

(Каста. В супермаркете).


----------



## yuli(lari)

Это в правилах форума направлять в личные сообщения подобные угрозы?


mongoose said:


> закрой пасть а, ато много на себя берешь, пока я не вычислил твой адрес и не отшлепал тебя


----------



## ikeamen

имхо, это не угроза. это предложение)


----------



## roi95

yuli(lari) said:


> Это в правилах форума направлять в личные сообщения подобные угрозы?


Юля,а вы своё нижнее бельё тоже всем подряд показываете?


----------



## yuli(lari)

roi95 said:


> Юля,а вы своё нижнее бельё тоже всем подряд показываете?


Вопрос неверен.
В данном случае это чужое грязное белье, которое направили мне не по адресу.
Поскольку у нас свобода слова и демократия, я предоставила местным правозащитникам возможность проявить себя в реальном деле.

Пусть берут эту дрянь от mongoose в свою стирку.

Кто у нас там самый громкий по отстаиванию всеобщей нравственность?
Флинт,
Морисон,
Сиб,
_____________________________________



ikeamen said:


> имхо, это не угроза. это предложение)


Если для Вас это предложение, так откликнитесь, предложите одинокому mongoose Вашу любовь...


----------



## kossia

Можете меня пожалуйста на месяц забанить??


----------



## ageev

Можно ли поменять имя?


----------



## coth

нет.


----------



## Demisgr77

жаль


----------



## AutoUnion

ageev said:


> Можно ли поменять имя?


Товарищ Агеев имя своё вы можете вполне поменять, а вот фамилию и ник сложнее!


----------



## Izus67

Просьба модераторам переименовать вот эту ветку:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940842&page=10
в *Москва / Moscow*, уже ведь давно не август 09' года)

Спасибо.


----------



## lanolama

Прошу модераторов переименовать данную ветку, тк она больше не является общеевропейской чайной.

Новое название: *Чайная Северо-Запада*.

Спасибо.


----------



## ErFrt

Модераторы, а с какой стати трутся вполне себе уважительные, но критические комментарии в отношение Качинского? На совесте этого человека масса людей, почему мы все обязаны его лелеть? В комментариях небыло абсолютно ничего оскорбительно, в отличие от комментариев "Качинский - какой милый дяденька" и это после всего чего он сотворил. На форуме вводится цензура опеределеной политической окраски? Ну тогда имейте совесть это признать.


----------



## lanolama

Из уважения к человеческому горю иногда лучше промолчать.


----------



## coth

ErFrt said:


> Модераторы, а с какой стати трутся вполне себе уважительные, но критические комментарии в отношение Качинского? На совесте этого человека масса людей, почему мы все обязаны его лелеть? В комментариях небыло абсолютно ничего оскорбительно, в отличие от комментариев "Качинский - какой милый дяденька" и это после всего чего он сотворил. На форуме вводится цензура опеределеной политической окраски? Ну тогда имейте совесть это признать.


Правила для начала прочитай, а потом уже задавай вопросы.


----------



## ErFrt

Какой именно пункт?


----------



## Victor90

Siberian said:


> Dear Victor90,
> 
> You have received an infraction at SkyscraperCity.
> 
> Reason: Нарушение правил E 01, E 09
> -------
> Пожалуйста, веди себя достойно.
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 2 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> Original Post:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/55080921/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLoun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Ну хорош уже вам, совсем дефачку заклевали
> 
> 
> 
> Это у нас хобби такое новое. Сначала Флинта разъебашили в хлам, теперь вот Оксану громим.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLoun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ З.Ы. ИМХО, Оксано не глупое совсем, просто выпендриваеццо и носяру задирает.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Пусть она лучше не выпендривается, а сиськи покажет.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the best,
> SkyscraperCity
Click to expand...

E 01, - не приветствуется, но и не воспрещается.


E 09 - факт матершинства признаю, но видимую избирательность проявлять тоже не стоит. И это была только ирония.

Оскорбления никакого не было, также пусть эти товарищи в свою очередь ведут себя достойно.

С уважением. Victor90.


----------



## xerx

а при чём тут *E 01*?
в данном случае - типичное *E 09* (в части _"...и оскорбления"_)


----------



## Victor90

xerx said:


> в данном случае - типичное *E 09* (в части _"...и оскорбления"_)


Скорее в части "матершинство". У меня не было целей оскорбить. Оскорбления и не было, если не выделять из контекста эти сообщения.

А будет ли внесен в правила пункт о наказаниях за провокации?


----------



## lanolama

А вобще когда нибудь удаляются все "del" посты (за раз)? Или модераторы удаляют только то что им попадается на глаза?


----------



## coth

Все за раз - раз от раза. Когда есть время на это.


----------



## lanolama

^^ Спасибо.


----------



## coth

Смотри пояснения к наказаниям в правилах


----------



## kossia

Можете меня на сегодня абанить... мне много чево надо делать...


----------



## 4miGO!!!

В истерике.


----------



## msasha_65

^^ Может, рассказать ему про кнопочку "Power" не компьютере? :?


----------



## AutoUnion

msasha_65 said:


> ^^ Может, рассказать ему про кнопочку "Power" не компьютере? :?


Может не понять hno: Проще рассказать про выдёргивание вилки из розетки :lol:


----------



## Medoed

Косся, воспитывай силу воли. Чай, уже большой мальчик. 
Это твой шанс.


----------



## kossia

Надоела Оксана Д... затроллила сразу мою новую тему... скажите ей чтоб она перестала!


----------



## KruEv

^^ Тут тебе интернет-милиция, или что? Это интернет, косся


----------



## KLoun

kossia said:


> Надоела Оксана Д... затроллила сразу мою новую тему... скажите ей чтоб она перестала!


Просто она тебе хочет. Расслабься.


----------



## soloveich

может стоит ввести правило "10 фот в один пост- максимум?"


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
А зачем?


----------



## soloveich

затем что иногда на некоторые страницы никакого компьютера с кабельным нетом не хватает...


----------



## coth

туго в америке с интернетом... ))


----------



## Siberian

У меня на 2 мегабитах нормально все открывается.


----------



## Ysh

у меня тоже висяк... но у меня просто комп старый


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Особенно в фототредах когда кто-нибудь начинает выкладывать фотки Питера, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ВЫЛОЖАТ 100 (СТО) ФОТОК В ОДНОМ ПОСТЕ!!!!!1111


----------



## ENJINEER

Тестирование кодировки!


----------



## yahooeu

норм


----------



## soloveich

coth said:


> туго в америке с интернетом... ))


молдавскую ветку пробовал открыть?


----------



## Rain 09

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=618151
нельзя этого товарища зобанить? вообще, надо бы наверное в правилах прописать наказания за экстремизм...


----------



## ALEXEJ

coth said:


> Правила.
> *R 04*. На форуме используется кодировка ISO-8859-1 (Western European ISO). При наличии включённого форсирования кодовой страницы 1251, её надо отключить. Для того, что бы это сделать в Windows 5.0 или выше (Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7 и т.п.) - скачайте и запустите этот файл и перезагрузитесь. Тестирование кодировки проводите только в этой ветке.


интересное наблюдение - когда используется ISO-8859-1 (Western European ISO). получаем такую страничку :









видны непонятные кракозябры, кстати в чайной они пропадают, не то что-бы они сильно мешали, но неполная стыковка кодировок намекает, но если выйти на кодировку 









может тогда логичнее россиянам эту кодировку рекомендовать ??


----------



## coth

Автоопределение - это не кодировка. Это функция браузера позволяющая автоматически определить кодировку на страницу. Лично у меня всегда автоопределение стоит. Правило вообще писано не для этого. Правило писано для тех кто устанавливает левые русификаторы в систему, вместо того, чтобы просто включить опцию русской локали. Эти левые русификаторы заменяют все одностраничные раскладки на кириллицу. В результате когда входят на форум у них стоит ISO, а они набирают на расширенной латинице, которая у них отображается кириллицей.


----------



## IG

ALEXEJ said:


> интересное наблюдение - когда используется ISO-8859-1 (Western European ISO). получаем такую страничку :


У меня под Оперой тоже кракозябры вылазили. В других браузерах такого не замечал


----------



## coth

у него кракозябры в ифреймах гугла. ибо у них utf8.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

а за что Flying'а забанили?


----------



## lanolama

Предлагаю переименовать эту тему в "Энергетика".


----------



## coth

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> а за что Flying'а забанили?


У него последнее сообщение полгода назад было. Так что это ты интересуешься или ты?


----------



## P0ezhai

А что если пол года неактивен то банят?


----------



## P0ezhai

кот, теги в этой теме рулят 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=695348


----------



## coth

P0ezhai said:


> А что если пол года неактивен то банят?


это к тому, что поздно спохватились вопрос задавать.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

я недавно лишь заметил, что он пропал, вот и вся разгадка...


----------



## P0ezhai

А коссю когда разбанят?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

никогда


----------



## P0ezhai

Ему дали перманент за троллинг? О_о


----------



## Siberian

^^ Именно! За непрекращающийся поток сознания ))


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

P0ezhai said:


> А коссю когда разбанят?


А поезжая когда разбанят?


----------



## coth

у него по протоколу - 3 дня.


----------



## yahooeu

ахаха))
а серьёзно? за что его?


----------



## P0ezhai

за публикацию переписки


----------



## roi95

А чё уральцы оптом перегрелись что ли? Почему у многих аватарки одинаковые?


----------



## P0ezhai

Сеачала заливаешь фотки на радикал. потом получивщиеся ссылки скидываешь в конкретную тему.


----------



## Contr

P0ezhai said:


> Сеачала заливаешь фотки на радикал. потом получивщиеся ссылки скидываешь в конкретную тему.


Так я примерно так и делал, не получается, а раньше через УРЛ инсерт имадж получалось, щас вообще никак, запутался???


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Копируешь адрес изображения (он заканчивается на jpg или gif как правило), нажимаешь на кнопку







, вставляешь адрес. У тебя получается что-то вроде этого в поле сообщения.

[img]http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/15.jpg[/img]

А после отправки сообщения это будет выглядеть так:


----------



## Contr

Так примерно и было, Майонезыч спасибо за совет , попробую, поколдую...
Без NCH я всех наших перестал читать


----------



## lanolama

Прошу почистить эту ветку от политики

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1130573&page=3

спасибо.


----------



## Герцог Игторн

В Иркутской секции завелся очень жирный тролль. Уже несколько дней начинаю работу с форумом с прочтения оскорблений и клеветы. 
Вот как это выглядит-http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155181&page=12 (часть сообщений тролля "вычищено" вчера). Считаю, что ему нужно выдать предупреждение за неоднократное нарушение правил.


----------



## Siberian

в бриге


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Герцог Игторн;79474200 said:


> Вот как это выглядит-http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1155181&page=12 (часть сообщений тролля "вычищено" вчера). Считаю, что ему нужно выдать предупреждение за неоднократное нарушение правил.





Siberian said:


> в бриге


Ветка, кстати, на редкость информативная. А что за тролль был, если не секрет?


----------



## Siberian

YooMobile
или как-то так.


----------



## eijas

А кто подскажет, почему загруженный аватар не виден?


----------



## Goromn

Тест


----------



## Medoed

^^Нормально


----------



## AlMos

Ого -го и бантик сбоку.

На форуме свирепствует цензура? Аль самодеятельность chizhenа? Фото-видео секция > Зарубежье ;Киев 2011, прогулки по закоулкам(последние стертые посты)

По какому признаку стираются посты? Ведь были достаточно нейтральные ( например о самом древнем сооружении Москвы) , а также довольно дельные предложения.

При этом ветка в секции Города ;Тема: МОСКВА 2011 глазами киевлянина, не подверглась цензуре. Там достаточно много не адекватных и оскорбительных высказываний в отношение Москвичей и Россиян.

Встает вопрос : Кто модератор, кто цензор?

Аль здесь как на большинстве демократических форумах?

В Россию плевать можно всегда, Россия в ответ никогда.
*
Так и на пишите. *
Русским не привыкать, в неравных условия воевать.


----------



## AlMos

Забыл добавить. Сотрите мой пост в Фото-видео секции > Зарубежье ;Киев 2011, прогулки по закоулкам от *August 11th, 2011, 07:38 PM.* Наверное вы его пропустили, а то нелогично получается. Стирать так все.


----------



## msasha_65

AlMos said:


> Ого -го и бантик сбоку.
> 
> На форуме свирепствует цензура? Аль самодеятельность chizhenа? Фото-видео секция > Зарубежье ;Киев 2011, прогулки по закоулкам(последние стертые посты)
> 
> По какому признаку стираются посты? Ведь были достаточно нейтральные ( например о самом древнем сооружении Москвы) , а также довольно дельные предложения.
> 
> При этом ветка в секции Города ;Тема: МОСКВА 2011 глазами киевлянина, не подверглась цензуре. Там достаточно много не адекватных и оскорбительных высказываний в отношение Москвичей и Россиян.
> 
> Встает вопрос : Кто модератор, кто цензор?
> 
> Аль здесь как на большинстве демократических форумах?
> 
> В Россию плевать можно всегда, Россия в ответ никогда.
> *
> Так и на пишите. *
> Русским не привыкать, в неравных условия воевать.


*AlMos* - на форуме действуют определённые правила, которые надо соблюдать.

Посты в вышеназванном треде потёрты всвязи с очевидным нарушением этих правил (оффтоп, троллинг).

За это и за взаимное оскорбление друг друга пользователи *AlMos* и *chizhen* получили взыскания.

Также напоминаю, что это тематический форум (строительство, архитектура, городская инфраструктура). В тематических ветках никакие разговоры о политике не допускаются. Для этого есть Чайная, где, впрочем, тоже существуют свои правила.


----------



## Çóôàð

проверка кодировки


----------



## P0ezhai

норм


----------



## @rtem

Çóôàð said:


> проверка кодировки


ништяк логин, не меняй))


----------



## SK163

@rtem said:


> ништяк логин, не меняй))


Он уже и не поменяет. Даже если захочет


----------



## BlackShark

Главное, чтобы все знали его настоящий ник — Зуфар


----------



## roi95

Ну так эти темы находятся в специальных разделах,а ваши местные политические кухни в общей куче регионального раздела. Местной чайной что ли мало?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

заведомо в трольской и далекой от тех, кому тема интересна, области размещать нормальный тред - странно.


----------



## Accel

roi95 said:


> Ну так эти темы находятся в специальных разделах,а ваши местные политические кухни в общей куче регионального раздела. Местной чайной что ли мало?


Оно и было в местной чайной, а не в строительном разделе.



xerx said:


> Не политический.
> Ветки перенесены.
> 
> Можете ещё жаловаться - тоже перенесу.


Политическое говнецо, которое уже начало плыть по остальным темам, будет AlMax подчищать? В общую Чайную обсуждать дрязги местной власти никто не сунется: большинству местных завсегдатаев это будет неинтересно.


----------



## P0ezhai

Accel said:


> Оно и было в местной чайной, а не в строительном разделе.


Да надо алмакса попросить вернуть. А то пришел питерский тиран и убрал ветку без спроса hno:


----------



## Kostya-81

Accel said:


> А политическое говнецо, которое уже начало плыть по всем темам...


А без него никак нельзя обойтись?
Политики в последнее время на форуме стало чересчур много, и давно пора было уже с этим бороться. ССЦ был задуман совсем не для того, чтобы _"обсуждать дрязги местной власти"_. Для подобной болтовни есть множество других форумов.


----------



## Accel

Kostya-81 said:


> А без него никак нельзя обойтись?
> Политики в последнее время на форуме стало чересчур много, и давно пора было уже с этим бороться. ССЦ был задуман совсем не для того, чтобы _"обсуждать дрязги местной власти"_. Для подобной болтовни есть множество других форумов.


Костя, это вопрос того же порядка, что и "а давайте закроем чайную?". Есть у модераторов дополнительный ресурс для мониторинга и выпилинга всех видов оффтопика, который усугубится после закрытия чайной? Тут либо начинать рубить (и не разово, а постоянно), либо оставлять отдушину для говнеца. В противном случае оно будет распылено тонким слоем по всем тредам.


----------



## Askario

Accel said:


> у кого-то руки просто чешутся


+1
Непонятное обострение.


----------



## Demisgr77

Я вот одно не понимаю модераторам та что от этих тем? Пусть не заходят. А если кто то когото оскорбит то любой участник сообщит модератару.


----------



## Kogan

Выпилите что-ли до кучи и питерскую чайную. 
Мало того, что про политику бла-бла-бла на неполитическом форуме, так еще и в день запрещенной агитации, да в общедоступном разделе форума.


----------



## KLoun

^^
М-да уж... как-то неожиданно питерская секция подкачала... да ещё и при полном попустительстве модератора


----------



## Chebot

AlMax said:


> ...Заливаете фотографии в свой фотоальбом (например на Е1 или http://foto.radikal.ru/ ), выбираете нужную фотку и ...


А можно ли заливать на "Яндекс.Фотки"?


----------



## roi95

Ещё даже лучше,чем на Радикал.


----------



## Teamsky

Chebot said:


> А можно ли заливать на "Яндекс.Фотки"?


легко


----------



## Kvin

А модераторы имеют права выдвигать ту или иную свою точку зрения политических процессов на свою аваторку????
Может прописать в правилах что www.skyscrapercity.com не политический форум. УЖЕ ЗАДОЛБАЛИ с этими выборами, пиндостан не спит


----------



## Siberian

Модераторы имеют право делать всё, что и остальные пользователи. Плюс дополнительные плюшки. 
А вообще, не тебе о правилах заботится, скажи спасибо, что на твои выпады не так строго реагируют, как нужно было бы.


----------



## Kvin

Правильно...что позволено Юпитеру, то не позволено Быку. А раз такие правильные, то может выборы модераторов сделаем? А что такого, вы же против жуликов и ворья, ведь так? Все по честному или вы, как диктаторы хотите остаться до окончания срока жизни?


----------



## Siberian

Kvin said:


> Правильно...что позволено Юпитеру, то не позволено Быку. А раз такие правильные, то может выборы модераторов сделаем?


Здесь нет демократии и не будет. 
А вообще, не видел, чтобы где-то выбирали модера. Это в любом случае решение "сверху", а не решение рядовых пользователей.


----------



## Kvin

Siberian said:


> Здесь нет демократии и не будет.


в цитатник  , вот они противники пжив(партии жириновского владимира). Диктатура, фигли.


----------



## Kogan

Модераторы, забаньте уже _Kvin_-а за маты на форуме. А то как-то неправильно получается - другим карточки за мат раздают, а он что, дартаньян?


----------



## Siberian

Kvin said:


> Диктатура, фигли.


Ты верно все понял :cheers: А что не так то? Сторонники ПЖиВа должны радоваться, что их тут строят. Говорить одобрямс, а ведете себя как последние либерасты :lol: Слова то какие вспомнили "демократия", "права", "выборы" и т.п.



Kogan said:


> Модераторы, забаньте уже _Kvin_-а за маты на форуме. А то как-то неправильно получается - другим карточки за мат раздают, а он что, дартаньян?


Да он уже получал, вот насоберет еще и пойдет )


----------



## Kvin

Siberian said:


> Ты верно все понял :cheers: А что не так то? Сторонники ПЖиВа должны радоваться, что их тут строят. Говорить одобрямс, а ведете себя как последние либерасты :lol: Слова то какие вспомнили "демократия", "права", "выборы" и т.п.
> 
> 
> Да он уже получал, вот насоберет еще и пойдет )


Не-не-не, я даже уже писал про ЕР, я вообще за другой строй, но не пропагандирую на сайтах. Как может строительный форум превращаться в политическую площадку, вот в чем обида. Мне говорят, так не заходи. Но это же абсурд :nuts: не замечать в округе. Если тебе в подъезде разбили окно, пройди мимо, пусть другие жалуются?


----------



## Siberian

Потому что этот строительный форум стал многогранным и включает себя многие аспекты жизни. Он живой, он бурлит, как и вся страна, отражает настроения. Мне вот надоела политика и я в последние дни почти не заходил в чайную.


----------



## coth

Kogan said:


> Модераторы, забаньте уже _Kvin_-а за маты на форуме. А то как-то неправильно получается - другим карточки за мат раздают, а он что, дартаньян?


10 красных и 3 жёлтых - мало?


----------



## Kogan

coth said:


> 10 красных и 3 жёлтых - мало?



наверно хватит.


----------



## roi95

Kvin said:


> А не много ли ты на себя берешь Мориссон, ты же любил сосать орган у Ельцина hno: Какой же ты несогласный с несогласными против несогласных?


Товарищи модераторы,мне кажется,что за такое поведение нужно банить,а вы как думаете?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86505526&postcount=182


----------



## Spider-Man22

как мне удалить или закрыть тему, если я не модератор?


----------



## alley cat

Spider-Man22 said:


> как мне удалить или закрыть тему, если я не модератор?


Попросить модератора.


----------



## Spider-Man22

А отправить сообщение ?


----------



## yahooeu

Spider-Man22 said:


> А отправить сообщение ?


Отправить сообщение модератору.


----------



## MrVlad

:trollface:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Дорогие модераторы, сотрите плиз вот эти ветки:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471354
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471575
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459618
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1453605

...


----------



## P0ezhai

про дубай сити тауэр в архитектуру перенести, а остальные пусть живут


----------



## Evrasia 99911

P0ezhai said:


> про дубай сити тауэр в архитектуру перенести, а остальные пусть живут


Каков смысл этих веток?


----------



## Spider-Man22

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Каков смысл этих веток?


Dubai city tower лучше не переносите. Он точно будет реализован. А так же и не надо kindom tower. А с остальными делайте что хотите.


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Модераторам: вы людей нормальных наберайте, а то форум в пистец какой-то превращается. Это сообщение не я написал, только редакт мой.


----------



## Alex_64

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Модераторам: вы людей нормальных наберайте, а то форум в пистец какой-то превращается. Это сообщение не я написал, только редакт мой.


А никто за твой комп не садился?


----------



## Siberian

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Модераторам: вы людей нормальных наберайте, а то форум в пистец какой-то превращается.


Из под твоего ника модераторы не могут писать, даже если сильно захотят. Так что лучше проверяй свои пароли, прежде чем эту ерунду писать.


----------



## msasha_65

IgorTCRS24 said:


> Модераторам: вы людей нормальных наберайте, а то форум в пистец какой-то превращается. Это сообщение не я написал, только редакт мой.


Ты смени хотя бы пароль, что ли. 
Там действительно другой адрес, другой провайдер и т.д.. Значит, кто-то узнал/подобрал твой пароль.

Безопасность - это не только "мойте руки перед едой" :nono:

p.s. А что за посыл про "людей нормальных наб*е*райте"?


----------



## IgorTCRS24

Сорри за наезд. Никто дркгой с моего компа 100% не писал, ну и раньше ничего подобного не было. Сменю пароль.


----------



## roi95

Игорёша просто Новый год,видимо,хорошо отметил.


----------



## roi95

Прошу наказать данного товарища за явный высер в адрес всего русского народа.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87183413&postcount=378


----------



## Spider-Man22

roi95 said:


> Прошу наказать данного товарища за явный высер в адрес всего русского народа.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87183413&postcount=378


Кого наказать?


----------



## roi95

Модераторы уже отреагировали. Сообщение удалили.


----------



## Mr/Stan

Можно что-либо сделать с отсутствующими фото на первых 6 страницах в теме http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=868158 ? Восстановить их как-то можно ?


----------



## ALEXEJ

Mr/Stan said:


> Можно что-либо сделать с отсутствующими фото на первых 6 страницах в теме http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=868158 ? Восстановить их как-то можно ?


именно те восстановить вряд-ли, там везде хостинг *pics4u.ru*, возможно хостинг спёкся. Единственный способ - автор постов вновь гуглит эти темы и перевыкладывает вновь на надёжный хостинг, или если в компе остались фото с него перевыкладывает. Но скорее всего никто это делать не станет, и они так и будут в этом виде hno:
ЗЫ : сообщение от Гугл :
*К сожалению, Google Chrome не может найти страницу pics4u.ru.*


----------



## Zufar

Всем привет. После переустановки винды, слетела кодировка. Вроде поправил, тестируюсь.


----------



## Medoed

Нормально!


----------



## Èãîðü Ä.

ппрапра


----------



## ancov

Забавный ник


----------



## vartal

ancov said:


> Забавный ник


Товарищ шифруется. :lol:


----------



## Bassik

Просьба отрпавить в бриг эту особу



titikaka said:


> Ты, су**ра, поднимешь на меня свой драный хвост - случится, что тебя не станет в этом мире.


Нарушение


> E 18. Желание смерти другим участникам является неприемлемым поведением.


----------



## SK163

Какая злая, однако...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Зачем вы так на тётку?


----------



## Star2007

Bassik said:


> Просьба отрпавить в бриг эту особу


Елы-палы, это от чего ее так понесло-то? hno:


----------



## xfury

Она особенная - это да. Но тут уже совсем палку перегнула.


----------



## roi95

Bassik said:


> Просьба отрпавить в бриг эту особу


Может,это у неё сексуальные игры такие? Замути с ней.


----------



## Kogan

Это что надо курнуть, чтобы увидеть в посте титикаки *желание* смерти? 
Угроза расправы - да, а вот желание - нет... так, констатация факта за наезд на нее.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Kogan said:


> Это что надо курнуть, чтобы увидеть в посте титикаки *желание* смерти?
> Угроза расправы - да, а вот желание - нет... так, констатация факта за наезд на нее.


+1, констатация очевидного
пардон, но Е18 нет даже близко (формально так!)


----------



## vartal

Скажите, а почему *оскорбительные посты* в мой адрес, которые к тому же не относятся никоим образом к теме форума, не удаляются и пользователь не несёт никакой ответственности за опорочивание моей личности, приписывая мне черты, не соответствующие действительности? И такое уже не в первый раз, когда фантазии участника форума о незнакомых ему лично людях переходят все границы приличия.


----------



## Spider-Man22

Интересно, сколько нужно тебя забанить, чтобы удалили с форума?


----------



## P0ezhai

значит нажал случайно на "забыли пароль?"


----------



## roi95

Господа модераторы, остудите маньяка. Уже не раз ему делались замечания, но толку ноль. Ощущение от фототемы как от помойки складывается.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90790323&postcount=178


----------



## RENALD

Хорошо свой город позиционирует)


----------



## Attraction

Это что за такой грубиян рулит воронежской секцией?


sky777 said:


> зато у тебя ума до хера я посмотрю, баран
> пасть заткни, воняет сильно


А вот реакция, на мое предложение оптимизировать количество темhno:


sky777 said:


> тебе надо? не смотри если не нравится
> Умник нашелся
> много вас таких по весне в лесах находят


----------



## roi95

Это известный чудик. Он всегда таким был, это уже не лечится.


----------



## [email protected]

Он часом водителем желтого Газенвагена не работает в Воронеже?


----------



## elto

roi95 said:


> Господа модераторы, остудите маньяка. Уже не раз ему делались замечания, но толку ноль. Ощущение от фототемы как от помойки складывается.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90790323&postcount=178


человек показывает астрахань. какие проблемы-то?


----------



## Attraction

elto said:


> человек показывает астрахань. какие проблемы-то?


Проблема в том, что он показывает не Астрахань, а мусорки этого города.


----------



## elto

^^
ну они же в астрахани? такие вещи просто необходимо показывать. желательно в международке


----------



## Attraction

elto said:


> ^^
> ну они же в астрахани? такие вещи просто необходимо показывать. желательно в международке


Может, еще в качестве баннера их повесить предложите?


----------



## elto

если это привлечёт достаточно внимания к проблеме и она хотя бы частично будет решена, то почему бы нет


----------



## Радиотехник

elto said:


> если это привлечёт достаточно внимания к проблеме и она хотя бы частично будет решена, то почему бы нет


Если показать *все* мусорки Парижа, Екатеринбурга, Казани, Новосибирска, Нью-Йорка то наверное ветки не хватит. Давайте создадим отдельную - "мусор в городе". А нарушителей в баню.


----------



## elto

в астрахани очень острая проблема с этим. про неаполь, вон, раструбили на весь мир и ничего, никто не умер, а у нас всё показуху любят какую-то. ну, можно два фото-трэда создавать для каждого города: тишь да гладь, божья благодать; более реалистичный


----------



## Kogan

Так у нас есть особые правила в чайной, или они "появляются" только тогда, когда надо к кому-то докопаться?


----------



## ancov

А что, есть претензии к модерированию "Чайной"?


----------



## Kogan

ancov said:


> А что, есть претензии к модерированию "Чайной"?


Куда без этого? 
Правило трех полит.тем существует?


----------



## ancov

Существует.


----------



## msasha_65

Kogan said:


> Куда без этого?
> Правило трех полит.тем существует?


Правила Чайной, как и законодательные акты субъекта РФ, написаны на основе общих Правил Форума (Конституции) и ни в чём им не противоречат.
Но, поскольку они написаны для чайной, в них предусмотрено гораздо больше послаблений, чем в общих Правилах.

По поводу политических тем я должен с вами согласиться. 
Действительно, есть такое правило. И мне оно тоже не нравится, ибо предполагает наличие сразу трёх политтем. Тоже считаю, что это лишнее: по идее, политических тем на строительном форуме быть вообще не должно.
Но это как раз именно одно из тех послаблений, которые допустимы в Чайной.


----------



## Siberian

Kogan said:


> Так у нас есть особые правила в чайной, или они "появляются" только тогда, когда надо к кому-то докопаться?


Коган, ну ты же тоже сам не тихоня, любишь повыступать.
Да, модераторы могут докопаться, если пользователь начинает позволять себе много лишнего и не обращать внимание на какие-то проступки других, если они не так навязчивы.


----------



## ikeamen

а за оверквотинг статью никто не хочет ввести?


----------



## elto

^^
что там есть\было?


----------



## Натали19

Как чудесно, что есть тема Правила...
Но как трудно тем, кто не знает английский язык...
Я говорю на русском и немецком и мне невозможно даже выставить аватарку - я ничего не могу найти, потому что ничего не понимаю... На транслятор все эти таблички для перевода не перевести - они не копируются... Что делать-то, а???


----------



## coth

User CP сверху - Edit Avatar слева


----------



## yahooeu

кодировка


----------



## alley cat

Натали19;92392906 said:


> Как чудесно, что есть тема Правила...
> Но как трудно тем, кто не знает английский язык...
> Я говорю на русском и немецком и мне невозможно даже выставить аватарку - я ничего не могу найти, потому что ничего не понимаю... На транслятор все эти таблички для перевода не перевести - они не копируются... Что делать-то, а???


*Google Chrome *, заходит, и переводит все пользовательские настройки.

Пример:












yahooeu said:


> кодировка


Нормально.


----------



## Suomi 777

Проверка кодировки


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Норм.


----------



## roi95

Прошу остудить нескольких чеченов, желающих смерти и оскорбляющих русский народ на последних страницах своей чайной.


----------



## Attraction

А это нормально? Чел нагло выступает против российской государственности и ему все сходит с рук!


timon99 said:


> * В будущем когда мы освободимся от российской оккупации*,я думаю надо создавать новые села,и существующие надо укрупнять.


----------



## P0ezhai

Помоему он берет это из какого-то промышленника


----------



## roi95

Неважно у кого он там берет, но бана он заслуживает.


----------



## coth

roi95 said:


> Неважно у кого он там берет, но бана он заслуживает.


Ты тоже, между прочим, за провокационность.


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> Ты тоже, между прочим, за провокационность.


И за чем же дело стало?


----------



## Siberian

Ну как же, если его, то и тебя тогда надо и вообще много кого еще 
Но жалко же всех )


----------



## Poloniy_210

а про себя то чего забыл упомянуть?...и себя жалко?


----------



## Siberian

Меня то за что  Что твои реплики под сомнение ставлю?


----------



## Siberian

Не хочу показаться нескромным (ну а почему бы немного не вспомнить некоторые свои заслуги), но вот мы с Котом по сути послужили развитию данного ресурса (именно русскоязычной части), где вы весело проводите свои вечера, а кто и ночи.


Другое дело, что наш форум уже "не торт", но это судьба всех ресурсов, ставших популярными..


----------



## Poloniy_210

Siberian said:


> Меня то за что  Что твои реплики под сомнение ставлю?


ты же классический ТСР-провокатор 

З.Ы. у нас в РФ по ментальности никакие заслуги в рассчёт не берутся - "Мавр сделал своё дело, мавр должен уйти"(с)


----------



## Siberian

Согласен, под настроение могу и попровоцировать на околоурбанистичную тематику  но речь то шла о провокациях более серьезного плана..
Провокации на национальной почве, оскорблениях, переходящих на маты и т.п.


----------



## Mr/Stan

Есть ли какие либо правила по размещению чужих фотографий ? Учитывая что они ранее выложены где либо ещё .


----------



## P0ezhai

Ссылку давать или автора указывать


----------



## Kostya-81

P0ezhai said:


> Ссылку давать или автора указывать


В идеале - и автора, и ссылку


----------



## coth

Не в идеале, а только так.


@Mr/Stan
Прочти хоть правила. Ну там же указано это пунктом Е16.


----------



## glad

А если попросил сам автор его не упоминать и не давать ссылку?


----------



## msasha_65

Такие случаи - явное исключение.
Думаю, в этом случае в качестве подписи к фотографии надо так и написать, что автор фото желает оставаться инкогнито.

Но подпись ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ.
Без подписей и ссылок публикуются только фотографии, сделанные авторами постов.


----------



## glad

msasha_65 said:


> Думаю, в этом случае в качестве подписи к фотографии надо так и написать, что автор фото желает оставаться инкогнито.


Я так писать не буду,просто сделаю сокращение подписи по просьбе автора.


msasha_65 said:


> Без подписей и ссылок публикуются только фотографии, сделанные авторами постов.


Надеюсь,фотки моего сына без подписи сойдут...


----------



## Dimas89

Интересно, до каких пор администрация форума будет закрывать глаза на подобные неоднократно повторяющиеся сообщения:










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93491339&postcount=133


----------



## Victor90

Харлам жжет


----------



## P0ezhai

Жарковато у вас на ДВ


----------



## Dimas89

В ДВ-рюмочной порой бои не на жизнь, а насмерть. Закрытая ныне ТСР нервно курит в сторонке. 
По хорошему давно это нужно было прекратить. Начиналось все с простых споров, теперь это регулярные оскорбления участников, хамство, грязь про соседний город, а последнее время уже откровенная ненависть форумчан друг к другу и к их городам.


----------



## msasha_65

^^ Дима, а почему ты не показал скрин только с ответом Харлама на очевидную провокацию предыдущего оратора, но не показал самого оратора И как он там после изголялся? 

Нехорошо. hno:


----------



## Dimas89

msasha_65 said:


> ^^ Дима, а почему ты не показал скрин только с ответом Харлама на очевидную провокацию предыдущего оратора, но не показал самого оратора И как он там после изголялся?
> 
> Нехорошо. hno:


Я еще не видел предыдущего сообщения Харлама, которое ты успел удалить. Оно то говорят и стало провоцирующим. Но это не умаляет наказания и для остальных, если они виноваты. И во всяком случае другие участники не допускают такое, как Харлам - откровенное хамство да еще и с матом.

Касательно ДВ-рюмочной я уже высказал выше свое мнение:



Dimas89 said:


> По хорошему давно это нужно было прекратить. Начиналось все с простых споров, теперь это регулярные оскорбления участников, хамство, грязь про соседний город, а последнее время уже откровенная ненависть форумчан друг к другу и к их городам.


----------



## Siberian

Возможно Димас прав, если у вас там в этой рюмочной постоянные перепалки, то видимо пора ее прикрывать. Пусть говорят только по теме, нечего..


----------



## Dimas89

msasha_65 said:


> Харлам совершенно правильно ответил зарвавшемуся и обнаглевшему молодому человеку, который давно напрашивался.
> Может, немножко грубо - но это стоит жёлтой карточки, не более.
> 
> А вот за постоянные провокации можно схлопотать чуть побольше.
> 
> И что?


^^ А как же посты Шумахера? Откровенно зарвавшийся и обнаглевший куда более молодой (21 год) человек. Их ты не находишь откровенно провоцирующими? Таких постов уже около 1000, хоть за одно был хотя бы бриг?


----------



## Dimas89

Siberian said:


> Возможно Димас прав, если у вас там в этой рюмочной постоянные перепалки, *то видимо пора ее прикрывать. Пусть говорят только по теме, нечего..*


Давно пора. Сейчас между городами уже откровенная вражда, хотя начиналось все с простых споров. Что дальше будет? До реальных драк дойдет? Была уже ситуация, когда кое-кто хотел съездить в соседний город и оторвать руки хабаровскому Шумахеру, чтобы больше не стучал по клавиатуре. Зачем это все нужно? Какая польза форуму от этих бесконечных срачей и разборок?


----------



## msasha_65

ДВ рюмочная - это своеобразная "буферная зона". Была создана именно для того, чтобы приморские товарищи не совершали набеги на хабаровские треды. До этого весь срач был именно там.
Кстати, создал её приморский юзер. 
К сожалению, она помогает лишь частично: набеги всё равно продолжаются.
(для сравнения - хабаровские юзеры ни разу не светились подобным образом в приморских тредах)
Но всё равно помогает - всё вместе по утрам чистить легче, чем разгребать кучу дерьма с разных, порой неожиданных тредов (вроде треда о статистике).

Так что пускай будет. Это меньшее из зол.


----------



## Dimas89

msasha_65 said:


> ДВ рюмочная - это своеобразная "буферная зона". Была создана именно для того, чтобы приморские товарищи не совершали набеги на хабаровские треды. До этого весь срач был именно там.
> Кстати, создал её приморский юзер.
> К сожалению, она помогает лишь частично: набеги всё равно продолжаются.
> (для сравнения - хабаровские юзеры ни разу не светились подобным образом в приморских тредах)
> Но всё равно помогает - всё вместе по утрам чистить легче, чем разгребать кучу дерьма с разных, порой неожиданных тредов (вроде треда о статистике).
> 
> Так что пускай будет. Это меньшее из зол.


Значит порядка в ДВ ветках никогда не будет. Более того, будет только хуже. Повторюсь - начиналось с простого спора, сейчас это вражда городов и участников форума. Дальше - больше. 
Прекратить это можно лишь жесткими мерами по отношению к участникам с обеих сторон. Именно с обеих. Иначе тоже толку не будет, форум просто потеряет пользователей. 
Я очень люблю этот форум, но последнее время пишу уже по привычке что ли. Неприятно то, что происходит в Дальневосточной секции. И самое печальное, что не видно даже намека на улучшение.


----------



## msasha_65

^^ Дима, а где ты видишь "откровенную вражду"? У тебя лично она есть?
Что за глупости и детский сад?
Есть парочка молодых людей, не умеющих себя прилично вести в общественных местах, и всё. Причём оба - с твоего города.
Ты предлагаешь их забанить?

Кстати, если кому интересно, предлагаю прочитать "ДВ Рюмочную" за последнее время.
Практически ни одного поста я там не удалял уже давно - так что можете сами полюбоваться на тот беспредел, что происходит на ДВ. :lol:


----------



## Dimas89

msasha_65 said:


> ^^ Дима, а где ты видишь "откровенную вражду"? У тебя лично она есть?
> Что за глупости и детский сад?
> Есть парочка молодых людей, не умеющих себя прилично вести в общественных местах, и всё. Ты предлагаешь их забанить?


Лично у меня нет никакой вражды. У меня в Хабаровске много родственников и друзей, все они прекрасные люди. 

Но у многих участников эта вражда есть и ее трудно не заметить. Притом тот же Харлам открыто об этом написал. Даже после этих слов какие-то санкции хотел ввести, мол какие плохие приморцы, давайте все дружно не будем к ним в ветку заходить? 
То, что происходит в ДВ-секции - это не нормально. Забанить? Нет, зачем. Разве что одного хабаровского пользователя, который 100% никогда не исправится, ты и сам это прекрасно знаешь. Остальным достаточно пару бригов, притом массово. Чуть срач - всех участников на 3 дня отдохнуть. Т.е. жестко пресекать малейшую попытку срачей. Я думаю у многих желание участвовать в этих разборках отпало бы само собой. Я бы так действовал. Толку удалять десятки сообщений в день, когда через пару часов появятся новые, еще более гнусного содержания?


----------



## msasha_65

Ты не путай отношение к политике властей с отношением к городу и его жителям - это две большие разницы. Очень большие. Не надо их путать.
Что касается того юзера, про которого ты намекаешь, то, как мне кажется, мы ещё долго его здесь не увидим - говорят, его забрали в армию.

И хватит здесь оффтоп разводить - поверь, это никому неинтересно.


----------



## Siberian

ancov said:


> А не кинешь ли ты ссылочку на посты, в которых ты материшься? А то лень искать, а отреагировать надо.


----------



## Contr

Я могу с чистосердечным покаяться, вылетает мат частенько, но никого персонально не матерю, только когда в открытую, за живое.


----------



## roi95

Обожаю Анкова за его тонкий юмор.


----------



## Accel

Граждане матюкающиеся, а вам приятно смотреть, как кто-то при вас харкает на пол, бросает окурки под ноги или выбрасывает мусор из окна машины? Мат для окружающих из той же оперы.


----------



## Contr

^^ ну вот начал, нахрена? 
Никто не предлагал возвести мат в догму, в виде исключения, почему бы нет, потому что иные участники предлагают бомбить другие государства, участвовать в межнациональных распрях (это за последние сутки), бывает, что в ответ выскажешь похлеще мата выругаться...

П.С. И что есть мат, какие критерии?


----------



## P0ezhai

А кот бывает материтчя в мобильных устройствах видал матюки от него


----------



## Contr

P0ezhai said:


> А кот бывает материтчя в мобильных устройствах видал матюки от него


Который - модератор или наш, или еще кто похлеще?


----------



## Accel

Contr said:


> ^^ ну вот начал, нахрена?
> Никто не предлагал возвести мат в догму, в виде исключения, почему бы нет


В виде исключения? Какого? Когда кто-то срётся и троллит на форумах? Так это не исключительная, а самая банальная здешнаяя ситуация :lol:



Contr said:


> П.С. И что есть мат, какие критерии?


В русском языке 4 матершинных корня - вот и все критерии.


----------



## Contr

На форуме я первый раз об этом пишу, но слова "гав..о", "сра..ь", "жо..а" лично я считаю матом, многие их считают не матом. 
Где четкая градация, что можно высказывать, а что табу?


----------



## Contr

Accel said:


> В виде исключения? Какого? Когда кто-то срётся и троллит на форумах? Так это не исключительная, а самая банальная здешнаяя ситуация :lol:


Бать-перекопать, речь шла не о разрешении материться, а о вставке иной раз мата не в качестве оскорблений, а для приукраса. 
Зачем тролл, сам же все читал и все понял.


----------



## msasha_65

Contr said:


> На форуме я первый раз об этом пишу, но слова "гав..о", "сра..ь", "жо..а" лично я считаю матом, многие их считают не матом.
> Где четкая градация, что можно высказывать, а что табу?


Критерии определять буду я.
Исходя из жизненного опыта, чувства русского языка и конкретной ситуации.

Как определить, матершинное слово или нет?
Если вы уже в бриге - то матершинное.
Если всего лишь красная карточка - значит, полуматершинное.

Всё ясно?


----------



## Siberian

msasha_65 said:


> Критерии определять буду я.
> Исходя из жизненного опыта, чувства русского языка и конкретной ситуации.
> 
> Как определить, матершинное слово или нет?
> Если вы уже в бриге - то матершинное.
> Если всего лишь красная карточка - значит, полуматершинное.
> 
> Всё ясно?


Отлично все разжевал! :cheers:


----------



## Contr

Не совсем, остались вопросы о завуалированном мате, где слово явно матершинное, но одна-две буквы убраны. Так можно писать?


----------



## KLoun

msasha_65 said:


> Нет.


Ну и Х с ней 



ancov said:


> А не кинешь ли ты ссылочку на посты, в которых ты материшься? А то лень искать, а отреагировать надо.


Ну вот выше, например


----------



## roi95

Удалите, пожалуйста, тему вместе со спамерами.


----------



## Alex_64

Доброго времени суток уважаемым модераторам. Прошу вас переименовать следующие темы:

ЖК Черёмушки | 23 э | строится на ЖК Черёмушки |3 х 23 э| & ЖК Звёздочка | 23 э | строится

ЖК Солнышко | 2 x 23э | строится на ЖК Солнышко | 23 э | построено

Строительство в Балаково на Строительство в Балакове

ЖК Царицынский | 23э | 2012  на ЖК Царицынский | 6 x 23 э | строится


----------



## ALEXEJ

Alex_64 said:


> Строительство в Балаков*о* на Строительство в Балакове


правильно *в Балаково*, равно как и в Иваново, в Монино, в Дегунино, в Митино и пр.пр.


----------



## roi95

ALEXEJ said:


> правильно *в Балаково*, равно как и в Иваново, в Монино, в Дегунино, в Митино и пр.пр.


Алексей, ты неправ. Название города Балаково склоняется. В Балакове, но в городе Балаково.


----------



## ginnyg

test of new version of android app: раз два три


----------



## ginnyg

Русский прикрутили в андроиде!!!


----------



## Alex_64

ALEXEJ said:


> правильно *в Балаково*, равно как и в Иваново, в Монино, в Дегунино, в Митино и пр.пр.


Кандидат филологических наук, член Городской межведомственной комиссии по наименованию территориальных единиц, улиц и станций метрополитена при Правительстве Москвы Р. А. Агеева излагает пишет: Если перед географическим названием [среднего рода на -ино, -ево, -ово] стоит так называемый родовой географический термин (а топоним грамматически является приложением), то может склоняться только этот термин, а топоним склонять не обязательно: …в селе Дубнево или в селе Дубневе (возможно, даже предпочтительнее первый вариант). Однако, если топоним употребляется без родового географического термина, его склонение по падежам обязательно. Таким образом, будем говорить: улицы района Жулебино, но улицы Жулебина; живу в районе Жулебино, но живу в Жулебине.
Иноязычные названия на -е и -о (кроме славянских названий, о которых сказано выше) в литературном языке относятся к несклоняемым: в Кале́, Оренсе, Осло, Токио, Бордо, Мехико, Сантьяго, Гродно, Вильно, Ковно.


----------



## Alex_64

Прошу переименовать тему ЖК "Черёмушки" и "Звёздный" | 4 x 23э | строится  на ЖК "Черёмушки" и "Звёздочка" | 4 x 23э | строится пруф

ЖК "Царицынский" | 5 x 23э | строится  на ЖК "Царицынский" | 6 x 23э | строится пруф


----------



## Evrasia 99911

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1519796&page=14

Ну долго ждать то?


----------



## vartal

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Ну долго ждать*-*то?


Чего ждать? Ты куда-то торопишься?


----------



## KLoun

Alex_64 said:


> Таким образом, будем говорить: улицы района Жулебино, но улицы Жулебина; живу в районе Жулебино, но живу в Жулебине.


Лично мне очень режет уши склонение Жулебино, Выхино, Коньково, Ясенево и прочих.


----------



## coth

Alex_64 said:


> Таким образом, будем говорить: улицы района Жулебино, но улицы Жулебина; живу в районе Жулебино, но живу в Жулебине.


К Москве это не относится. Тут диалект.

Тут в Жулебино, в Строгино, в Марьино, но на/в Филях, в Сочах итп.


----------



## roi95

coth said:


> К Москве это не относится. Тут диалект.
> 
> Тут в Жулебино, в Строгино, в Марьино, но на/в Филях, в Сочах итп.


На Москву правила русского языка уже не распространяются?


----------



## KLoun

roi95 said:


> На Москву правила русского языка уже не распространяются?


Наоборот. Они от неё идут


----------



## elto

у русского языка только одно правило: быть понятным. 
всё прочее - ересь


----------



## Ritmo-F

Уважаемые модераторы, прошу вас вынести предупреждение пользователю *yarsknet*. Данный "товарищ" в созданной им теме Новый 2013 год в вашем городе не придерживается ее названию. Выкладывает в фотографии (при этом не указывая авторства), которые к теме не относятся. Я просил его их удалить, но он этого не делает. Постоянно оффтопит, выкладывая непонятно какие статьи, не указывая на них источник.
Надеюсь на объективность.


----------



## Contr

^^ На удивление срачный тред получился, Бубл, браво:troll:


----------



## coth

ярскнет - 5 дней только чтение за очередной город против города
ритмо-ф - кк за хамство


----------



## coth

roi95 said:


> На Москву правила русского языка уже не распространяются?


Причём тут это. В исторической части России существуют три крупные диалектные группы. По некоторым особенностям они различаются весьма серьёзно. Конечно не до такой степени как Пекинский и Кантонский, но различимы.


----------



## KLoun

^^
Ну... справедливости ради, ни разу не слышал, чтобы кто-то на полном серьезе говорил "в Сочах"... ну то есть и я в том числе так зачастую говорю, но исключительно из-за дурацкой привычки коверкать слова (ну так я и Кожухово Кожукиным обвываю)...


----------



## coth

Но ведь ты говоришь в Филях? Или как теперь более принято - на Филях?

По аналогии - многие склоняют как множественное число.

137 тыс результатов. А раз их столько много, то это уже диалектное.
https://www.google.com/search?num=3...0.0.0.81.551.11.11.0...0.0...1c.1._-CHUkXtotc

в филях - 193 тыс
https://www.google.com/search?num=3...0.0.0.0.55.287.6.6.0...0.0...1c.1.NH7Jaqfp3cs


----------



## KLoun

coth said:


> Но ведь ты говоришь в Филях?


"В Филях" да, говорю (но очень редко, чаще вообще про Фили не говорю). Но я писал именно про Сочи... и *если не кривляюсь*, то говорю именно "в Сочи"... и никак иначе.


----------



## Ritmo-F

coth said:


> ярскнет - 5 дней только чтение за очередной город против города
> ритмо-ф - кк за хамство


Справедливо, спасибо.


----------



## ancov

А я говорю "в Сочах"


----------



## Brad

Раньше все склонялось, теперь оба варианты равноправны.
Тенденция - не склонять.


----------



## raisonnable

Традиционный новогодний срач это конечно хорошо, но можно ли его куда-нибудь выпилить из этой темы?


----------



## ED9M

А Общий раздел и Тематические форумы будут модерироваться ибо есть пару шумливых людей на которых там обращают внимание.


----------



## beaver-hero

да, в темах "футбольный тред" и "чм-18" есть пару кандидатов на бан (перманентный) Срач жуткий развели. Позор просто.


----------



## [email protected]

Модераторы, в "Демографию" давно заглядывали? Может отдельных борзописцев на вечный отдых в баню отправить?


----------



## roi95

Уважаемы модераторы, а почему товарищ *Hardgainer* (экс-Виктор90) до сих пор не забанен за мультирегистрацию? Или правила форума распространяются не на всех пользователей?


----------



## Hardgainer

^^Хочу обратить внимание модераторов, что Рой95 идет на шантаж. Он сам в свою очередь в треде про демографию множество раз троллил, разжигал там срач, употреблял националистические клише, что возмущало многих участников этой темы, и возмутило меня. *Я в их срачах вообще не участвовал*, но стоило сказать пару слов, как Рой95 сразу же начал шантажировать баном и пр. Я со своей стороны его никак не оскорблял и не задевал, а объяснил свою позицию. Как умею. Рассчитываю на понимание.


----------



## roi95

Hardgainer said:


> ^^Хочу обратить внимание модераторов, что Рой95 идет на шантаж. Он сам в свою очередь в треде про демографию множество раз троллил, разжигал там срач, употреблял националистические клише, что возмущало многих участников этой темы, и возмутило меня. *Я в их срачах вообще не участвовал*, но стоило сказать пару слов, как Рой95 сразу же начал шантажировать баном и пр. Я со своей стороны его никак не оскорблял и не задевал, а объяснил свою позицию. Как умею. Рассчитываю на понимание.


1. Разного рода нападки на религии и национальности, если они и были когда-то с моей стороны, то они всего лишь *НЕ ПРИВЕТСТВУЮТСЯ*. И я за это нес ответственность.
2. Мультирегистрация на форуме *ЗАПРЕЩЕНА*.
3. Ты понимаешь, что понятия *НЕ ПРИВЕТСТВУЮТСЯ* и *ЗАПРЕЩЕНА* не тождественны?


----------



## Hardgainer

^^Человек чувствует за собой вину, поэтому пытается всячески перевалить ее на других лиц. Достаточно просто послушать других форумчан что они думают о высказываниях Роя95 и определить степень его вины. На том флуд в этой теме прекращаю.


----------



## flatron

ну *Hardgainer* и правда частенько там ,мягко говоря,перегибал палку


----------



## Hardgainer

^^Где *там*? Вы бы лучше за собой последили, чем своего саратовского партнера выгораживать.


----------



## Hardgainer

Не знаю перегибание какой именно палки имеет ввиду flatron (очень надеюсь, что эта палка не имеет отношения к теме известного в чайной парада), но то, что его наглые, циничные, уничижительные и лживые заявления в адрес Красноярска в ТСР, я полностью и с успехом опроверг без нарушения каких-либо правил, это объективная позиция.


----------



## msasha_65

flatron said:


> ну *Hardgainer* и правда частенько там ,мягко говоря,перегибал палку


???

Десятка самых активных участников "Демографии"



Code:


Igor622015	1,365
roi95	        446
Siberian	351
yarsknet	280
Vage	        263
halisco70	262
schuldesch	261
Kogan	        247
alley cat	243
flatron         211

У *Hardgainer *всего 7 сообщений.

Посему не надо наговаривать на человека почём зря.


----------



## flatron

Hardgainer said:


> его наглые, циничные, уничижительные и лживые заявления в адрес Красноярска в ТСР, я полностью и с успехом опроверг без нарушения каких-либо правил


ты ничего не путаешь? Можно процитировать,где я унижал Красноярск? :nuts:



msasha_65 said:


> У *Hardgainer *всего 7 сообщений.
> 
> Посему не надо наговаривать на человека почём зря.


ну в общем да. Слегка неправ я был. Именно в теме Демография претензий к нему как раз ноль. Более того,я там с ним как раз практически во всем согласен.
А вот в темах Столицы и провинции и ещё паре тредов было грубовато.


----------



## Hardgainer

flatron said:


> Можно процитировать,где я унижал Красноярск?


Ну давайте еще ТСР сюда перенесем, ага. flatron, прекращайте уж позориться... 

Набросились на меня тут сначала с рой95, как гей-парад на мента в оцеплении, а теперь, осознав что не правы, хотите еще балаган устроить? Нетушки. Ничего не выйдет у вас...





flatron said:


> ну в общем да. Слегка неправ я был. Именно в теме Демография претензий к нему как раз ноль. Более того,я там с ним как раз практически во всем согласен.



^^*А вот это я вообще попрошу* *занести в протокол и отдельно подчеркнуть*.


----------



## ikeamen

а у кого касса кто ведет протокол?


----------



## ginnyg

Реально, ну не справляетесь - еще модеров наберите, зачем серьезные ветки то пилить из-за нескольких уродов и нежелания разгребать флуд?


----------



## ED9M

Итальянцы - нафлудили 2 500 000 сообщений , а у них всего 2 модера
Испанцы - нафлудили 3 000 000 , а уних , о боже 11 модеров
Поляки - усердно работали и оставили 5 200 000 . там 17 модеров
Бразилия - 4 800 000 и всего 7 модеров


----------



## Igor622015

Ну что там с будущим треда демография-1? Военный совет модераторов был? не хотелось бы чтобы такой объем информации ушел в анналы форума.


----------



## IGORЁK

hno:


----------



## P0ezhai

ED9M said:


> Итальянцы - нафлудили 2 500 000 сообщений , а у них всего 2 модера
> Испанцы - нафлудили 3 000 000 , а уних , о боже 11 модеров
> Поляки - усердно работали и оставили 5 200 000 . там 17 модеров
> Бразилия - 4 800 000 и всего 7 модеров


На главных показывают только федеральных модеров. Вполне возможно что там в каждом разделе еще по несколько модеров


----------



## Igor622015

Все таки мне нравится позиция украинских модераторов. Если там кто то начинает серьезно бузить против Украины его сразу банят без вопросов. У нас же какой то рассадник русофобов и россиефобов из нац субъектов и из за границы. а модераторам пофиг на все. они наверное в какой то другой стране живутhno:

Хочешь плохо говорить о России велком на грузинские, израильские и американские форумы но позволять опускать Россию на российском же форуме это со стороны модераторов низость.

Если вам не хватает времени чтоб мониторить все, то назначьте еще модераторов.


----------



## Ваня

^^ о вот это я поддерживаю, давно пора некоторых перцев успокоить.


----------



## elto

Igor622015 said:


> Все таки мне нравится позиция украинских модераторов. Если там кто то начинает серьезно бузить против Украины его сразу банят без вопросов. У нас же какой то рассадник русофобов и россиефобов из нац субъектов и из за границы. а модераторам пофиг на все. они наверное в какой то другой стране живутhno:
> 
> Хочешь плохо говорить о России велком на грузинские, израильские и американские форумы но позволять опускать Россию на российском же форуме это со стороны модераторов низость.


это о мёртвых так обычно - либо хорошо, либо ничего


----------



## Igor622015

elto said:


> это о мёртвых так обычно - либо хорошо, либо ничего


ты живой, значит ты разрешаешь чтоб тебя обсирали?


----------



## CENTILION

*Igor622015*, в России толерантность)))
нельзя банить, 282 статья)))
модераторы букве закона придерживаются)))


----------



## Accel

> На главных показывают только федеральных модеров. Вполне возможно что там в каждом разделе еще по несколько модеров


Год назад у них было 14 активных модеров и админ *625*.


----------



## elto

Igor622015 said:


> ты живой, значит ты разрешаешь чтоб тебя обсирали?


это никому не удастся. впрочем, дерзай


----------



## Igor622015

elto said:


> это никому не удастся. впрочем, дерзай


типо троллей оскорбить не возможно?:lol:


----------



## Alex_64

Доброго времени суток Уважаемые Модераторы. Прошу вас очистить эту тему от оффтопа. (Обсуждения покупателей квартир). Спасибо.P.s. и ещё, можно ли намекнуть покупателям, что тематика форума - это не обсуждение купли-продажи квартир.


----------



## ALEXEJ

Alex_64 said:


> Доброго времени суток Уважаемые Модераторы. Прошу вас очистить эту тему от оффтопа. (Обсуждения покупателей квартир). Спасибо.P.s. и ещё, можно ли намекнуть покупателям, что тематика форума - это не обсуждение купли-продажи квартир.


+1, тема захвачена будущими жильцами комплекса и превращена в чат по интересам... hno:


----------



## roi95

ALEXEJ said:


> +1, тема захвачена будущими жильцами комплекса и превращена в чат по интересам... hno:


+2. Я уже стараюсь туда не заходить.


----------



## Hardgainer

Alex_64 said:


> Доброго времени суток Уважаемые Модераторы. Прошу вас очистить эту тему от оффтопа. (Обсуждения покупателей квартир). Спасибо.P.s. и ещё, можно ли намекнуть покупателям, что тематика форума - это не обсуждение купли-продажи квартир.


Зашел по ссылке. Не понимаю отчего там *рать кирпичами. На строительном форуме полезна любая информация по недвижимости. Для некоторых посетителей та информация о которой там общаются может быть необходима. Тем более она там несет практический смысл.


----------



## ValeryiPhil

Igor622015 said:


> Все таки мне нравится позиция украинских модераторов. Если там кто то начинает серьезно бузить против Украины его сразу банят без вопросов. У нас же какой то рассадник русофобов и россиефобов из нац субъектов и из за границы. а модераторам пофиг на все. они наверное в какой то другой стране живутhno:
> 
> Хочешь плохо говорить о России велком на грузинские, израильские и американские форумы но позволять опускать Россию на российском же форуме это со стороны модераторов низость.
> 
> Если вам не хватает времени чтоб мониторить все, то назначьте еще модераторов.


та ну, мене тут якось за слово раша банили))


----------



## roi95

ValeryiPhil said:


> та ну, мене тут якось за слово раша банили))


А не надо было? Вообще у вас на форуме поголовно так нашу страну называют, хорошо хоть ваши модераторы иногда реагируют, если их попросить об этом.


----------



## ikeamen

ValeryiPhil said:


> та ну, мене тут якось за слово раша банили))


тебя кажется настоятельно попросили отсюда 
чтобы ты не заходил в российскую секцию пока от фшизма не излечишься


----------



## ValeryiPhil

roi95 said:


> А не надо было? Вообще у вас на форуме поголовно так нашу страну называют, хорошо хоть ваши модераторы иногда реагируют, если их попросить об этом.


посмотрел бы как у тебя на форуме нашу и не только страны называют, и ниче :dunno: забугорцев за "рашу" тоже банете?:lol:



ikeamen said:


> тебя кажется настоятельно попросили отсюда
> чтобы ты не заходил в российскую секцию пока от фшизма не излечишься


да мне плевать на российсую секцию, я и не захожу, просто вот товаришь ваш возбухать, у нас начал, мне было скучно вот я и посмотрел в чем вы тут варитесь  так шо сам пшол вон


----------



## roi95

ValeryiPhil said:


> посмотрел бы как у тебя на форуме нашу и не только страны называют, и ниче :dunno: забугорцев за "рашу" тоже банете?:lol:


Ты не поверишь, но на нашем форуме нас также наказывают, если мы назовём иностранное государство в какой-либо уничижительной форме. Это, во-первых. А, во-вторых, забугорцы называют нашу страну не Раша, а Russia. Уловил разницу?


----------



## ValeryiPhil

roi95 said:


> Ты не поверишь, но на нашем форуме нас также наказывают, если мы назовём иностранное государство в какой-либо уничижительной форме. Это, во-первых. А, во-вторых, забугорцы называют нашу страну не Раша, а Russia. Уловил разницу?


Рассиа называют, понял, ок! "Нашу Рашу" тоже, наверное, запрещено вікладівать правилами форума?


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Чтобы товарищу было веселее, я отправил его в небольшое путешествие на парусном судне.

И плавать он будет до тех пор, пока не прислушается к просьбам модераторов. Если будет заходить в русскую секцию, разумеется.

p.s. Я не мог не оправдать его ожиданий.


----------



## roi95

ValeryiPhil said:


> Рассиа называют, понял, ок! "Нашу Рашу" тоже, наверное, запрещено вікладівать правилами форума?


Человек, видимо, не понимает, что ведёт умышленно провокационный диалог. Прошу модераторов обратить внимание.


----------



## roi95

Прошу принять меры за неоднократное оскорбление нашей страны.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98562262&postcount=294


----------



## Hardgainer

^^Кстати нужно заметить, что там рой95 и сам в очередной, уже который раз, поспособствовал разжиганию



roi95 said:


> Да какая разница: белые, красные, голубые! Главное, чтобы не мусульмане.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98552757&postcount=283

да еще и впоследствии начал хамить нескольким пользователям.


----------



## roi95

Никакого разжигания, исключительно высказанная точка зрения.


----------



## Hardgainer

^^Надо быть более аккуратным в мыслях и высказываниях. Подумаешь над этим в бриге.


----------



## roi95

Hardgainer said:


> ^^Надо быть более аккуратным в мыслях и высказываниях. Подумаешь над этим в бриге.


Только после того, как тебя забанят за мультирегистрацию.


----------



## Hardgainer

^^Я хотя бы веду себя спокойно, а вот ты один из главных виновников того, что важная и интересная тема скатилась в какой-то срач и балаган.


----------



## Ваня

на этой теме просто проклятье какое то лежит:lol:


----------



## elto

Проклятье-2


----------



## Ваня

elto said:


> Проклятье-2


ну да как то так, ее либо удалят, либо отправят снова в чайную:lol:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Roi95 VS Victor90 

Спасибо, смищяно.)


----------



## coth

Roman23 - перманент
Nurshat - 7 дней
roi95 - КК стандартная
Kudinist - последняя КК на полгода, любые провинности в будущем приведут к ограничению доступа.


Тема почищена


----------



## Radiokott

Нуршату за что бан? Рой, Кудинист оставляли откровенно расистские сообщения,и им только предупреждения? 

Ну и загляните сюда тоже


----------



## roi95

Radiokott said:


> Нуршату за что бан? Рой, Кудинист оставляли откровенно расистские сообщения,и им только предупреждения?
> 
> Ну и загляните сюда тоже


Ссылку давай предоставь сюда, где я высказывал расистские лозунги, балабол.


----------



## Hardgainer

roi95 said:


> Ссылку давай предоставь сюда, где я высказывал расистские лозунги,


Тред почищен... Опять хочешь устроить срач и разжигаешь?



roi95 said:


> *балабол.*


Атата hno:


----------



## Ваня

мощно ее почистили... почти половину снесли.


----------



## Hardgainer

Ваня;98568082 said:


> мощно ее почистили... почти половину снесли.


Главное то, что по теме, оставили.


----------



## Ваня

Hardgainer said:


> Главное то, что по теме, оставили.


ну разумеется


----------



## P0ezhai

Мне кажется за слово "алкоголик" пора вводить наказание, а то наши "спортсмены" имеют простор для оскорблений других участников


----------



## Siberian

Такими темпами доберемся и до американской толерантности )


----------



## P0ezhai

Дык причем здесь толерантность?) просто это слово оскорбительно для меня, например. я никакой не алкоголик.. а для алкоголиков то оно и вовсе оскорбительно и задевает за живое. вобщем нужно наказывать за него, я считаю.


----------



## ikeamen

задело за живое?)


----------



## Attraction

KLoun said:


> Они не могут... они думают, что без него воронежская ветка загнётся... но не понимают того, что с ним она уже давно никому не интересна.


Мдэээ... Пожалуй, таких преференций троллям как здесь, нет ни на одном форуме в интернетеhno:


----------



## coth

Если ты ничего не видишь, то это не значит, что ничего не происходит.


----------



## Attraction

Дааа? А как же ярьскнетушка, хардгейнер и прочие восставшие из бана? Их не должно быть здесь по правилам форума. Но почему-то они здесь и никто их не трогает. Почему?


----------



## Medoed

А за что Поезжая забанили?


----------



## coth

ярскнету разрешили. при возникновении проблем он вполне получает своё. до прочих пока недоходят руки. как я говорил - ничто не мешает составить компромат из новых сообщений и отослать его мне.


----------



## coth

Medoed said:


> А за что Поезжая забанили?


Он в бане на 7 дней. За что - не знаю. Система тут новая - 7 очков ведут к автатическому бану на 7 дней. 10 очков ведут к бану на 10 дней. Так что это заставить некоторых, по крайней мере имеющих немного адекватности пересмотреть своё поведение.


----------



## Medoed

^^Ясно.


----------



## westernzoom222

Проблема троллей нам знакома ! Если бы вы только знали, как нас утомил товарищ Объемный, вместе со своим лечением геморроя.


----------



## ED9M

Объёмного не тронь , он вольный философ.


----------



## Siberian

ED9M said:


> Объёмного не тронь , он вольный философ.


У нас здесь не богадельня, чтобы "вольных философов" держать. Так то.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Надо будет - устроим демократическое голосование среди модераторов, и на этом основании демократически забаним его.

Ибо нефиг.



Это всех касается, кстати.


----------



## Contr

Модераторы совсем обозлились, даже МСаша, с чем это связано?


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
Да потому что помойка на форуме! - Вот и злые все.


----------



## Hardgainer

KLoun said:


> ^^
> Ещё бы Хардгэйнера (или как его там) и Сисястого вслед отправить... в предыдущих своих инкарнациях они были куда тоньше и не так ощутимо гадили.


Толсто.



Attraction said:


> Дааа? А как же ярьскнетушка, хардгейнер и прочие восставшие из бана? Их не должно быть здесь по правилам форума. Но почему-то они здесь и никто их не трогает. Почему?


Жырно.




coth said:


> ярскнету разрешили. при возникновении проблем он вполне получает своё. до прочих пока недоходят руки. как я говорил - ничто не мешает составить компромат из новых сообщений и отослать его мне.


В мой адрес тут прозвучало несколько обвинений, поэтому, думаю, я имею право высказать несколько слов в свою защиту (ни в коем случае не наезжая на модерацию, в отличии от выше процитированных персонажей).

Клоун и Атракшн (которые в свою очередь сами отнюдь не безгрешны в правилах) решили в очередной (и отмечаю что не в первый) раз уже организовать срач в правилах, допуская себе оскорбительные замечания по отношению к другим участникам форума и модерации. Как прозвучал призыв к ним собирать на нас компромат, так и мы вполне можем обеспечить массу компромата на этих юзеров, только кому нужна эта братоубийственная война? Люди, будьте терпимее друг к другу! Мы и так уже обескровлены и достаточно потеряли лучших из нас!

Что касается поведения в чайной и прочих злых наговоров, то отвечу конкретно. На форумах часто такое бывает что кто-то кого-то и чего-то не понял или недопонял или понял но не так, у кого-то плохое настроение (а у кого-то хромает чувство юмора) и вот тебя уже обвиняют в троллизме, хотя никакого злого умысла ты в свои посты не вкладывал. В то же время стоит отметить, что когда товарищи с Санкт-Петербурга начинают хаить нашу жемчужину Сибири - город Красноярск, товарищ из Казани начинает регулярно оскорблять нашего президента и наших граждан (при этом допустив запрещенную мультирегистрацию), а товарищи проживающие/проживавшие в США систематически откровенно льют ушат помоев на нашу страну, ничего это кроме злой иронии (по отношению к ним) вызвать не может. И вызывает в конце концов. Поэтому ничего плохого в резкой и негативной оппозиции к ним я не вижу. Если они свободно себе такое позволяют, нет ни одной причины им не ответить симметрично (причем особо подчеркну, что при этом строго в рамках правил).

Ни один адекватный юзер не бросит камня в мою сторону и со всеми адекватными юзерами я в нормальных отношениях, зато всякие тролли, мусорщики и прочая невменяемая публика взъелась, видишь ли, на Сисястого и Хардгейнера за то что они посмели их немного постебать в ответ на их откровенную грязь. Это наводит на определенные мысли.

Вообщем как-то так.


----------



## coth

Evrasia 99911 said:


> ^^
> Да потому что помойка на форуме! - Вот и злые все.


Походи по другим форумам - увидишь, что у нас всё отлично. 

Да и у Яна валяется полно доносов на МСашу и Анкова на якобы их деспотическое модерирование. Это к тому, что вы считаете модерирование тут мягким. Оно среднее, нормальное.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

coth said:


> Походи по другим форумам - увидишь, что у нас всё отлично.


*Илья*, я с тобой согласен, но тем ни менее - мы не лучше чище. :/


coth said:


> Да и у Яна валяется полно доносов на МСашу и Анкова на якобы их деспотическое модерирование. Это к тому, что вы считаете модерирование тут мягким. Оно среднее, нормальное.


Доносят на них, в первую очередь - мы сами.


----------



## elto

многие путают форум с новостной лентой или личным блогом имени кого-то
почему здесь троллям не быть? каждый юзер немного тролль
так что тут модеры более-менее вменяемую политику проводят - откровенных хамов банят, безобидных не трогают
тот же бублин вообще уникум, куда его банить


----------



## Attraction

*elto*, это *информационный *форум, который держится на энтузиастах своего дела, а не на троллях. Наличие на этом форуме зарвавшихся тявок и отсутствие четкой политики борьбы с ними со стороны администрации, крайне негативно сказывается на его развитии. Когда в одном уголке форума ты созидаешь и вкладываешь душу в развитие темы, а в другом тебя высмеивают всякие идиоты, вряд ли у тебя будет желание это продолжать.


----------



## ancov

coth said:


> Походи по другим форумам - увидишь, что у нас всё отлично.
> 
> Да и у Яна валяется полно доносов на МСашу и Анкова на якобы их деспотическое модерирование. Это к тому, что вы считаете модерирование тут мягким. Оно среднее, нормальное.


Ну а как модерировать изначально срачегенерирующий раздел, такой, как "Чайная"? Только с элементами деспотизма, не без этого. Иначе не получается, поверьте. Альтернатива - вычищать радикальных пользователей, но это, имхо, жестче, чем вычищать их посты.


----------



## msasha_65

В последнее время возникает очень много вопросов по случаю удаления двух весьма популярных в определённых (хоть и разных) кругах тредов.

Я уже неоднократно отвечал на эти вопросы, но, вероятно, не все видели эти ответы.

Вот ссылка на последний ответ:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100408783&postcount=12563

Там интересующиеся найдут всю необходимую информацию.


p.s. Нельзя не только картинки, но и текст. И ссылки тоже.
Не стоит думать, что русский язык не понимают в тех странах, что отвечают за выполнение этой просьбы _(назовём это жёсткое требование, предъявленное нам, так)_.


----------



## elto

Ritmo-F said:


> Спасибо кэп. Ты открыл мне глаза о существовании адблок.:cheers:


.., который поставлен уже практически у всех, поэтому: какая реклама? зачем качать ещё какую-то приблуду?


Ritmo-F said:


>


----------



## Ritmo-F

Не качай в чем проблема. С этой приблудой просто удобнее работать.


----------



## elto

Ritmo-F said:


> Не качай в чем проблема. С этой приблудой просто удобнее работать.


человек, тут просто речь шла про ушлёпность радикала по той причине, что на нем фотки слетают. ты же заявил, что его минус - реклама, хотя давно уж адблок у многих, и предложил всем какую-то левую прогу качать. лан, проехали. 
зы. я бы вот поддержал частичный запрет на радикал


----------



## msasha_65

elto said:


> ...
> зы. я бы вот поддержал частичный запрет на радикал


Да, давно пора.

То есть, он действительно хорош, когда надо показать одну фотку где-нибудь в чайной, о которой на другой день после публикации можно (а порой и нужно) забыть. Дабы не засорять личный аккаунт на действительно хорошем сервере.

А вот то, что желательно сохранить надолго (прежде всего наши уникальные фототреды - как общие, так и региональные) - то там лучше вообще обойтись без радикала.

На сегодняшний день наиболее оптимальный вариант - Яндекс.


----------



## AutoUnion

msasha_65 said:


> На сегодняшний день наиболее оптимальный вариант - Яндекс.


У меня Яндекс комп воспринимает как вирус................закрывая его.


----------



## msasha_65

AutoUnion said:


> У меня Яндекс комп воспринимает как вирус................закрывая его.


Комп тут ни при чём.
Смени антивирус.


----------



## Siberian

msasha_65 said:


> Комп тут ни при чём.
> Смени антивирус.


Или прокладку


----------



## sept

Только что случайно наткнулся у французов на тему под названием
Le thread des discussions charcutières [IMAGES INTERDITES]
Т.е. в вольном переводе: "Обсуждение качества мяса (веселые картинки)" :lol:
Т.е. им можно обсуждать качество "мясной продукции" на полках их "магазинов", а нам нет?hno:


----------



## msasha_65

^^
А ты напиши донос в администрацию Форума, и им тоже нельзя будет ничего такого обсуждать. :dunno:


----------



## JohnFlint1985

был хороший хостинг фотографий, где я был, Фотки. но они разорились. заплатил за 3 года вперёд и всё полетело. сейчас думаю куда и что. кучу фотографий заливать сложно. у меня за последние 9 лет десятки тысяч фотографий.


----------



## roi95

Зачем платить, если есть бесплатный Яндекс?


----------



## Siberian

roi95 said:


> Зачем платить, если есть бесплатный Яндекс?


Только и работает он так же, бесплатно. Частенько случается, что фотки не грузятся.


----------



## roi95

Это мелочи. Прям велика нужда срочно выложить фотки что ли. Да и бывают глюки не так уж и часто.


----------



## Siberian

roi95 said:


> Это мелочи. Прям велика нужда срочно выложить фотки что ли. Да и бывают глюки не так уж и часто.


Проблема не в загрузке, а в том, что они частенько просто не отображаются. То есть, я что-то разместил где-то и мне говорят, что их не видно. И не у меня одного. К несчастью, эти глюки стали всё чаще и я перешел на фликр. На Я.Фотки гружу только что-то не особо важное.


----------



## Accel

На фликре доступ к оригиналам фото только за бабки. Забесплатно только в убогом разрешении, так что поиск годного бесплатного фотохостинга продолжается.


----------



## vegorv

пользуюсь postimage.org и не жалуюсь


----------



## Siberian

Accel said:


> На фликре доступ к оригиналам фото только за бабки. Забесплатно только в убогом разрешении, так что поиск годного бесплатного фотохостинга продолжается.


Если нужно всё-всё бесплатно (хотя какие-то ограничения есть конечно), то Picasa. Хотя, что за доступ к оригиналам на Фликре нужен, если выставляешь их на сайтах? Я грузил вплоть до 2048 и этот оригинал доступен, а так больше 1024, особо и не нужно. Что тебе там не доступно?


----------



## Accel

Siberian said:


> Хотя, что за доступ к оригиналам на Фликре нужен, если выставляешь их на сайтах? Я грузил вплоть до 2048 и этот оригинал доступен, а так больше 1024, особо и не нужно. Что тебе там не доступно?


Доступ доступу рознь. Везде в этих хостингах доступ к оригиналу подразумевает ссылку, кликнув по которой, открывается окно сохранения файла оригинала. Но ты не можешь вставить эту ссылку в тэг, чтобы сам оригинал отразился на веб-странице.

Я, например, искал хостинг для таблиц статистики, они бывают достаточно большими в высоту. Ни один из этих хостингов удовлетворительного результата не дал даже для относительно небольшинх картинок (какое ограничение там - не знаю, но оно очень небольшое, я уж не говорю о возможности постить такие картинки, с которыми тот же радикал справляется).



Siberian said:


> Если нужно всё-всё бесплатно (хотя какие-то ограничения есть конечно), то Picasa.


Пикаса, она же гуглехостинг, имеет те же ограничения, что и фликр.


----------



## Siberian

Accel said:


> Доступ доступу рознь. Везде в этих хостингах доступ к оригиналу подразумевает ссылку, кликнув по которой, открывается окно сохранения файла оригинала. Но ты не можешь вставить эту ссылку в тэг, чтобы сам оригинал отразился на веб-странице.


Какой оригинал тебе нужен, я так и не понял, вот я загрузил картинку с шириной 1024, я с 1024 и получаю ее.



Accel said:


> Я, например, искал хостинг для таблиц статистики, они бывают достаточно большими в высоту. Ни один из этих хостингов удовлетворительного результата не дал даже для относительно небольшинх картинок (какое ограничение там - не знаю, но оно очень небольшое, я уж не говорю о возможности постить такие картинки, с которыми тот же радикал справляется).


Да боже мой, ты ж вроде как продвинутый современный мэн, если для таких нужд, то используй какой-нибудь Dropbox, ему пофиг сколько у тебя по высоте картинка


----------



## ikeamen

Accel said:


> я уж не говорю о возможности постить такие картинки, с которыми тот же радикал справляется).


только что при переходе на картинку мне радикал 404 показал


----------



## Siberian

Сергей_Н действительно все инфраструктурные темы засрал и в региональных ветках в том числе. Тут чисткой не обойдешься, скорее нужно к нему какие-то меры применять.


----------



## ED9M

А меж-тем в футбольной теме идут оскорбления на рассовой и национальной почве , требую ответчику неделю , а розжигателю месяцок.


----------



## Sirius11

Какая кодировка используется на форуме (Koi8-R или windows 1251). Часто пишешь и другие не могут понять?


----------



## msasha_65

Sirius11 said:


> Какая кодировка используется на форуме (Koi8-R или windows 1251). Часто пишешь и другие не могут понять?


Внимательно читаем Правила Форума,

следующий пункт:


> *R 04*. На форуме используется кодировка ISO-8859-1 (Western European ISO). При наличии включённого форсирования кодовой страницы 1251, её надо отключить. Для того, что бы это сделать в Windows 5.0 или выше (Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7 и т.п.) - скачайте и запустите этот файл и перезагрузитесь. Тестирование кодировки проводите только в этой ветке.


----------



## raisonnable

Можно немного подчистить эту тему? Спасибо.


----------



## coth

В следующий раз за "тупые москвичи" отправлю отдыхать.


----------



## Dar-io

Как так сделать, чтобы авторизация не слетала каждые 5 минут? Откровенно говоря это бесит уже. Браузер опера.


----------



## ancov

Dar-io said:


> Как так сделать, чтобы авторизация не слетала каждые 5 минут? Откровенно говоря это бесит уже. Браузер опера.


Браузер менять не пробовали?


----------



## ikeamen

Dar-io said:


> Как так сделать, чтобы авторизация не слетала каждые 5 минут? Откровенно говоря это бесит уже. Браузер опера.


при авторизации надо галку поставить чтоб запоминал тебя. *Remember me* что ли называется


----------



## Dar-io

:check:


----------



## roi95

Господа модераторы, просьба обезвредить бандерлога с его провокационными постами. Уже не ходим в их форум, так они сюда лезут.


андрійко;106183911 said:


> До речі по населенню - у вас весь ріст за рахунок... ммм... чорненького населення
> Щиро бажаю вам побільше кавказців.
> Щоб Саратовська область стала такою як Ставропільський край!
> Хоча це йтак скоро станеться


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106183911&postcount=3435


----------



## vegorv

roi95 said:


> Уже не ходим в их форум, так они сюда лезут.


кстати,да. наши уже потеряли интерес к их секции.


----------



## N-sky

В инкубаторе в некоторых Белгородских ветках в последнее время накапливается все больше офф-топа по причине отсутствия темы для обсуждения околостроительных вопросов и сторонних тем, т.е. чайной как тут называют. Юзеры из других регионов не находят нужной темы и задают свои вопросы в любой другой не соответсвующей теме. Хотим попросить модераторов создать нам чайную (или соответствующую тему) и переместить в нее посты с #1156 по #1170 из Белгород | Строительство.


----------



## elto

N-sky said:


> В инкубаторе в некоторых Белгородских ветках в последнее время накапливается все больше офф-топа по причине отсутствия темы для обсуждения околостроительных вопросов и сторонних тем, т.е. чайной как тут называют. Юзеры из других регионов не находят нужной темы и задают свои вопросы в любой другой не соответсвующей теме. Хотим попросить модераторов создать нам чайную (или соответствующую тему) и переместить в нее посты с #1156 по #1170 из Белгород | Строительство.


тему вы и сами можете создать, если потребность такая


----------



## VladiLaslo

Подписываюсь под просьбой roi95, в очередной раз прошу обратить внимание на бандерлога по имени Андрейка и его бредакулами в российской секции. Его русофобия зашкаливает.


----------



## VladiLaslo

андрійко;106183933 said:


> Дайте бан roi95


Очередная провокация. За что банить Роя?Он ни одного поста на укрофоруме не писал.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106183933#post106183933


----------



## Ritmo-F

VladiLaslo said:


> Подписываюсь под просьбой roi95, в очередной раз прошу обратить внимание на бандерлога по имени Андрейка и его бредакулами в российской секции. Его русофобия зашкаливает.


Уже не однократно замечаю что наши модераторы (так скажем те кто активные в основных темах на форуме) в таких спорах наказывают чаще своих, при том когда они по большей части то и не виноваты.... hno:
А когда кто-то в таком роде что-нибудь начинает высказывать на украинской секции, то местные модераторы его сразу осаживают.


----------



## roi95

Удивительно вообще, что наши модераторы никак не отреагировали.


----------



## elto

адекватность рулит


----------



## xfury

roi95 said:


> Удивительно вообще, что наши модераторы никак не отреагировали.


Щас решаем банить тебя или нет...


----------



## ancov

Ritmo-F said:


> Уже не однократно замечаю что наши модераторы (так скажем те кто активные в основных темах на форуме) в таких спорах наказывают чаще своих, при том когда они по большей части то и не виноваты.... hno:
> А когда кто-то в таком роде что-нибудь начинает высказывать на украинской секции, то местные модераторы его сразу осаживают.


Мы рукопожаты, толерантны и евроцентричны!


----------



## VladiLaslo

ancov said:


> Мы рукопожаты, толерантны и евроцентричны!


Разве можно бандерсякам, *в нашей секции* называть Россию "империей зла" и говорить о том,что Кубань будет в федеративном укрогосударстве?



superodesit said:


> ещё не вечер. Даст Бог, ещё поживём с Кубанью в федеративном украинском государстве





superodesit said:


> после развала империи зла такой вариант весьма реалистичен, поскольку кубанцы те же украинцы и общего с нами у них намного больше, чем с московитами, кавказскими народами , монголоидами и прочими частями несуществующего российского народа


За такие слова с нашей стороны у них банят,а у нас можно все что вздумается писать, так получается?


----------



## Siberian

^^ Почему все "патриоты" забывают упомянуть, что подобные речи начинаются после вот такого?


roi95 said:


> Да. И жалко, что не в России, была бы ещё лучше.


А потом, модераторы якобы обязаны наказать обидчиков тех, кто забывает о тематике форума и самое главное, должны поступать как в какой-то там секции, потому что там так поступают! :lol: Ололо.


----------



## VladiLaslo

Рой наверняка имел ввиду скорее всего экономическую ситуацию на Украине,это было сказано не в обиду, а объективно - сравните то же черноморское побережье Украины и наше: где застой, а где развитие?
Да и Одесса строилась как "южная столица РИ",а не Украины


----------



## Siberian

Все мы знаем, что Рой имел в виду.


----------



## elto

VladiLaslo said:


> Рой наверняка имел ввиду скорее всего экономическую ситуацию на Украине,это было сказано не в обиду, а объективно - сравните то же черноморское побережье Украины и наше: где застой, а где развитие?
> Да и Одесса строилась как "южная столица РИ",а не Украины


ты ещё порт-артур или далянь вспомни. мало ли что там, когда и кем строилось, если ныне это в независимой украине


----------



## SAHEK

Обратите внимание на этого типА.Надоел уже.По всему выходит,что это забаненный Alex38.


----------



## ALEXEJ

любопытная заметка - при редактировании поста прежние лайки исчезают ))


----------



## roi95

И чё теперь делать?


----------



## alley cat

ALEXEJ said:


> любопытная заметка - при редактировании поста прежние лайки исчезают ))


Страничку обнови появятся опять.


----------



## ED9M

Все пропало лайки (Карма) потеряны ))).


----------



## forzen

В теме "футбольный тред" возникли разногласия. С недавнего времени там стали появляться огромные посты справочного характера по стадионам. Я считаю, что это оффтоп, несмотря на смежность тем, обсуждение стадионов можно вычленить из "футбольного треда". Тем более, уже существует аналогичный тред непосредственно о стадионах. 

Нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы иногда обсудить тот или иной стадион или порассуждать о ситуации в целом, но когда это выливается вот в такие обьемные посты (тыц, тыц и тыц, это уже сильно отвлекает от обсуждения непосредственно футбола.

Прошу разъяснить сию ситуацию и дать оценку происходящему, в целях пониманию нужности инициативы отдельных людей.


----------



## msasha_65

^^

Разъясняю:

Мухи - отдельно, котлеты - отдельно.

Просьба ко всем участникам стадионы обсуждать в соответствующем треде, футбольные же новости пусть будут футбольными новостями

(это же, если что, относится и к хоккею, и к хоккею с мячом, и к баскетболу и .. что там у нас ещё есть? В общем, ко всему это относится.)


----------



## Contr

Все есть, окромя тенниса. Два форумчанина играют, человек двенадцать сочувствующих, всё...


----------



## soloveich

Кто Drive. забанил? Опять братья наши меньшие?


----------



## coth

Видимо наткнулся на админа, который банил его раньше.

Если он считает, что вёл себя хорошо и никому не докучал, то может подать заявление на рассмотрение на пересмотр бана.


----------



## ED9M

Интересно , а кому то КК или ЖК от основателя сайта приходили ?


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Если он считает, что вёл себя хорошо и никому не докучал, то может подать заявление на рассмотрение на пересмотр бана.


Интересно, а кому он его может подать и в каком виде?


----------



## coth

Почта моя для подобных вопросов всем известна.


----------



## Dimas89

А почему нельзя давать ссылки на торрент-трекер? Человек кинул ссылку на документалку Винни Джонса (с канала National Geographic HD) про мост через Золотой Рог и некоторые другие крупные новостройки Владивостока. Но сообщение со ссылкой кто-то удалил буквально минут через 10 после публикации.


----------



## msasha_65

Санкции применяются к тем, кто так или иначе нарушает правила.
В качестве санкций могут быть устное предупреждение (в личке или публично), удаление поста, карточка, бриг.
Не моя вина в том, что приморцы нарушают правила чаще.

И напрасно ты думаешь, что хабаровчане от меня никогда ничего не получают. Некоторые и в бриге успели побывать.

Кстати, публикация личных сообщений у нас тоже запрещена. (это тебя касается)


----------



## Dimas89

msasha_65 said:


> Санкции применяются к тем, кто так или иначе нарушает правила.
> В качестве санкций могут быть устное предупреждение (в личке или публично), удаление поста, карточка, бриг.
> Не моя вина в том, что приморцы нарушают правила чаще.
> 
> И напрасно ты думаешь, что хабаровчане от меня никогда ничего не получают. Некоторые и в бриге успели побывать.
> 
> Кстати, публикация личных сообщений у нас тоже запрещена. (это тебя касается)


Так может стоит убрать *провокационные* ветки, в которых *регулярно получают бриги и карточки*? Ветка "столица" - целиком срач. Который, к тому же, даже не удаляется. И это находится не в Чайной, а в секции города. 

Мало было Дальневосточной рюмочной, надо было создать еще один плацдарм для срачей и бригов? Притом сделано это *модератором*, который наоборот должен *предотвращать срачи*. Вот основной повод для общения с администратором форума. Ведь не будь провокационных веток, не имеющих отношения к тематике форума, не было бы срачей и наказаний.


----------



## ginnyg

Перенесите "Столицу" в Чайную и переименуйте в СТР (Столица Тихоокеанского региона) - буду читать каждый день перед сном


----------



## msasha_65

ginnyg said:


> Перенесите "Столицу" в Чайную и переименуйте в СТР (Столица Тихоокеанского региона) - буду читать каждый день перед сном


:lol:

"ДВ Рюмочную" я уже однажды отправлял в ссылку в Чайную. Не прижилась.

А тред "Столица" - он на самом деле достаточно серьёзный и узкоспециализированный, совршенно не чайной направленности.
Впрочем, если кого-то интересует работа управленческих структур, квартирующихся в Хабаровске, то милости просим обсудить эти вопросы на месте.


----------



## roi95

Уважаемые модераторы, этот тип постоянно заходит в нашу секцию не для конструктивного общения, а для того чтобы потроллить, либо нагадить. Сейчас он в нашем форуме открыто радуется тому, что в нашей стране жгут православные храмы. Неоднократные замечания и бриги его ничему не учат. Не кажется ли вам, что он за это достоен пожизненного бана?


----------



## lanolama

Можно как нибудь оградить Тензора от архитектурных веток? Его тема все равно не особо интересует.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1199983&page=27


----------



## Suomi 777

что то вставленные фото на форуме не отображаются (когда через кнопку изображения напрямую с инета постишь)


----------



## lanolama

Задался вот вопросом, что значит плюс после ника РВСНа?


----------



## Siberian

Это означает, что он у тебя во френдах. Наверное, по-пьяни добавил и не помнишь


----------



## lanolama

Чето да, я тупанул :lol:


----------



## roi95

SashOk said:


> стадо это весь русский народ:cheers:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109447032&postcount=16811


----------



## Baumgarten

Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли отключить уведомления о плюсах?


----------



## Ultramarine




----------



## Iliya Oblomoff

как


----------



## VladiLaslo

Большая просьба почистить бредакулу в Тирасполе и Молдове. Постоянные провокации и оскорбления Алекса91, на которые нельзя не ответить в таком же русле, надоели(((Стоит выложить пару фоток или видео о Приднестровье, как румынская кровь начинает играть не в том месте, и начинается вонь в адрес республики и РФ. Пасиба большое!

+



superodesit said:


> есть нац. республики на границах РФ, есть недовольство граждан нефте\газодобывающих регионов высасыванием соков Москвою. Они кормят всю Россию, но живут хуже *московских паразитов* и т.д. Есть* анклав Калининград, где живут как в зоопарке посреди цивилизованной Европы. РФ -искусственно сшитая и удерживаемая силой страна*


----------



## forzen

Просьба почистить сию ветку, в ней, в последнее время, можно прочитать о Путине, но не о сабже. Стадион ФК Краснодар


----------



## mr. MyXiN

^^ Done!


----------



## forzen

Спасибо.


----------



## ancov

Лайк


----------



## dars-dm

А мне, например, нравятся уведомления о плюсах. У меня от лайков настроение повышается

Что касается правила I 01, правильно я понимаю, что даже разрешение автора цитаты не позволяет включить её в подпись?


----------



## coth

лучше не стоит


----------



## Cherepokryshitel

Подскажите пожалуйста, после какого количества сообщений новичкам разрешено выкладывать фото (ссылки)? 
Спасибо)


----------



## Medoed

Cherepokryshitel said:


> Подскажите пожалуйста, после какого количества сообщений новичкам разрешено выкладывать фото (ссылки)?
> Спасибо)


После 10 вроде (модераторы лучше знают).


----------



## Ваня

Да, после 10, стопудняк.


----------



## buser

Очередной пост ниочем, зря что ли по стройке сегодня лазил, надо ребятам показать


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

У нас из-за этого правила новенький вообще предпочел забросить форум, как я понял, не у всех есть время и желание разбираться.


----------



## Contr

buser said:


> Очередной пост ниочем, зря что ли по стройке сегодня лазил, надо ребятам показать


Обратись к местному модератору, Костя-81, кажется. У нас в Екб модератор всегда помогает новичкам размещать фото


----------



## Kostya-81

Contr said:


> Обратись к местному модератору, Костя-81, кажется. У нас в Екб модератор всегда помогает новичкам размещать фото


Пока у новичка не будет 10 постов, я сделать всё равно ничего не могу.


----------



## Contr

Kostya-81 said:


> Пока у новичка не будет 10 постов, я сделать всё равно ничего не могу.


Почему? Безвыходных ситуаций ведь не бывает
Алмакс как-то редактирует и фото оказываются опубликованными. Уж не знаю, как он применяет эту технику)))


----------



## Boris_54

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> У нас из-за этого правила новенький вообще предпочел забросить форум, как я понял, не у всех есть время и желание разбираться.


и больно нужен вам такой нуб? :nuts:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

У нас мало людей из Первоуральска.


----------



## AlexNik

^^ А точно есть такое правило? у меня второй пост с фотографиями на пятый день после регистрации


----------



## xfury

Теперь есть, очередной виток борьбы со спамом.
Впрочем спам текстовый не убъёт это.


лучше бы на премодерацию, как раньше.


----------



## Cherepokryshitel

Medoed said:


> После 10 вроде (модераторы лучше знают).


Спасибо, большое! Придется пофлудить немного


----------



## Siberian

Вот ничегосебе, сколько проблем новичкам сделали.


----------



## Ваня

Cherepokryshitel said:


> Спасибо, большое! Придется пофлудить немного


как вариант можно выкладывать ссылки, только без http//, т к ссылки для юзера с кол-вом сообщений меньше 10 тоже не переваривает и выкидывает ошибку


----------



## coth

Cherepokryshitel said:


> Спасибо, большое! Придется пофлудить немного


Этого не стоит делать. Можно залететь.


----------



## roi95

Когда же наконец-таки закончится многовековой срач в Демографии? Ну просто невозможно заходить туда. Не тема, а помойка стала.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Лайки уже в голосовалках и баннерах... :no:


----------



## Kogan

А в тапатолке можно лайки ставить?


----------



## @rtem

Кстати, а наши мордеры кого нибудь наказали за вчерашние выкрики в комментах к баннеру некоторых?


----------



## petersgriff

@rtem said:


> Кстати, а наши мордеры кого нибудь наказали за вчерашние выкрики в комментах к баннеру некоторых?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## @rtem

^^ печально все это...


----------



## forzen

Вопрос.
*F*ck nazis! F*ck Putin* - такая подпись у *kaqla dougfa* является ли допустимой?


----------



## Accel

forzen said:


> Вопрос.
> *F*ck nazis! F*ck Putin* - такая подпись у *kaqla dougfa* является ли допустимой?


Ты оскорблен?  Какой частью, первой или второй? :cheers:


----------



## forzen

Accel said:


> Ты оскорблен?  Какой частью, первой или второй? :cheers:


Ф*ак кретины, Ф*ак люди задающие тупые вопросы. :cheers:


----------



## Volodya_nsk

Скажите, что делать с *dostum * в теме Демография. Может забросить эту тему в Чайной и начать новую в нормальном разделе? Я устал от его оскорблений и флуда.


----------



## forzen

Без шуток, *dostum* достал. Ни ко мне лично, но он действительно оскорбляет людей, причем на болезненную для них тему. По мне так это низко и надо иметь хоть какое-то чувство такта.


----------



## ikeamen

игоря уже давно нет, а желчи много осталось


----------



## [email protected]

forzen said:


> Без шуток, *dostum* достал. Ни ко мне лично, но он действительно оскорбляет людей, причем на болезненную для них тему. По мне так это низко и надо иметь хоть какое-то чувство такта.


Может того, санкции ввести, а то человек разошелся:



dostum said:


> ты приводи жену свою - проверим
> от тебя то всеравно проку нет :lol:
> 
> человек нашел себе занятие
> пересчитывать чужих детей


----------



## abyshto

Здравствуйте! Хочу пожаловаться на модератора русской ветки ancov. Он систематически удаляет мои посты, сегодня удалил посты, где я доказывал свою правоту в правильном написании своей страны. Апеллирует при это следующими правилами русской ветки: E10 E21. Я считаю, что данные правила любой модератор может интерпретировать в свою пользу. Тем самым ancov ограничивает мои права в свободном высказывании мыслей. Администрация форума SSC не должна способствовать этому. Кроме того, ancov систематически оскорбляет других участников и использует мат в своих сообщениях. Я прошу повлиять на этого участника форума и лишить его статуса модератора. Спасибо!

тут, замечу, модератор, называет украинцев идиотами









тут использует слово "*****"









а тут использует матерное слово "*******" в отношении русского ученого


----------



## ogonek

Уважаемый педант,а вы с таким же азартом в хохляцкой ветке модерам права качали?
Там вроде как русофобия процветает,или это норма?

А тут вы используете слово рюсские,это я особо не искал.Но уверен,если постараться,можно найти много предлогов для вашего бана.
Жри и не п#зди(с)


----------



## abyshto

ogonek said:


> Уважаемый педант,а вы с таким же азартом в хохляцкой ветке модерам права качали?
> Там вроде как русофобия процветает,или это норма?
> 
> А тут вы используете слово рюсские,это я особо не искал.Но уверен,если постараться,можно найти много предлогов для вашего бана.
> Жри и не п#зди(с)


мне за это дали карточку. это раз. и второе- я не модератор. модератор не имеет права себе позволять кого-либо оскорблять. и третье: вы, русские, каждый раз оскорбляете меня, называя мою страну Белоруссия. так ч то сам жри и не п#зди!


----------



## ogonek

abyshto said:


> мне за это дали карточку. это раз. и второе- я не модератор. модератор не имеет права себе позволять кого-либо оскорблять. и третье: вы, русские, каждый раз оскорбляете меня, называя мою страну Белоруссия. так ч то сам жри и не п#зди!


:lol:
А где вы увидели оскорбление,обидчивый вы наш?
***** он и есть *****.
Разве не идиоты могли разрушить свою же инфраструктуру (АЭС)
Ancov называет вещи своими именами.
Я повторю вопрос,вы с таким же азартом на украинских модеров жалобу писали,где процветает русофобия?


----------



## [email protected]

abyshto said:


> и третье: вы, русские, каждый раз оскорбляете меня, называя мою страну Белоруссия. так ч то сам жри и не п#зди!


У тебя там голова совсем майдан того-того? Она на русском языке называется "Белоруссия". Официально - Республика Беларусь. Так же как и "Россия" = "Российская федерация". Ферштейн?


----------



## Baumgarten

abyshto said:


> а тут использует матерное слово "*******" в отношении русского ученого


:rofl:


----------



## Baumgarten

не понимаю людей, которые прутся к нам на ветку, чтобы выпячивать свою незалежность перед клятыми москалями


----------



## ancov

@abyshto

Пока я модератор "Чайной", я буду модерировать ветку в соответствии с Правилами форума. 

Не тебе указывать, как правильно по-русски писать названия стран.

Не тебе троллить здесь.

Я твою свободу слова нарушаю? Твоя свобода слова заканчивается там, где она начинает нарушать свободу слова других форумчан.

Ты у себя в Белоруссии сначала со свободой слова разберись, а потом нас поучай.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112397677&postcount=7615

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112194657&postcount=4366

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112193808&postcount=4355

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112193568&postcount=4347

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111870269&postcount=38037

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111540029&postcount=7522

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111417804&postcount=6005


----------



## Ritmo-F

Господа модераторы, к чему такое радикальное решение о закрытии темы Демография :bash:
Люди ее читают, людям она интересна. Уже 10 раз просили сделайте вы что-нибудь с пользователем *dostum* (ака Халиска), только он провоцирует там срачи. Сначала из-за него тему кинули в чайную, теперь закрыли. От него один негатив, ничего полезного.
Куда проще ограничить доступ *dostum*`y (если не забанить за мультирегистрацию). чем закрывать тему и закапать кучу интересной информации.


----------



## ancov

abyshto said:


> вы, русские, каждый раз оскорбляете меня, называя мою страну Белоруссия. так ч то сам жри и не п#зди!


Сам напросился.


----------



## ancov

Ritmo-F said:


> Господа модераторы, к чему такое радикальное решение о закрытии темы Демография :bash:
> Люди ее читают, людям она интересна. Уже 10 раз просили сделайте вы что-нибудь с пользователем *dostum* (ака Халиска), только он провоцирует там срачи. Сначала из-за него тему кинули в чайную, теперь закрыли. От него один негатив, ничего полезного.
> Куда проще ограничить доступ *dostum*`y (если не забанить за мультирегистрацию). чем закрывать тему и закапать кучу интересной информации.


Я её прикрыл на время. Необходимо разобраться с жестким троллингом, который присутствует в данной ветке в последнее время благодаря стараниям некоторых юзеров.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Ritmo-F said:


> Господа модераторы, к чему такое радикальное решение о закрытии темы Демография :bash:
> Люди ее читают, людям она интересна. Уже 10 раз просили сделайте вы что-нибудь с пользователем *dostum* (ака Халиска), только он провоцирует там срачи. Сначала из-за него тему кинули в чайную, теперь закрыли. От него один негатив, ничего полезного.
> Куда проще ограничить доступ *dostum*`y (если не забанить за мультирегистрацию). чем закрывать тему и закапать кучу интересной информации.


Ну, справедливости ради, на его провокации там охотно и с удовольствием ведутся... Значит, сами хотят ветку уровня "Украина" и "Тср".


----------



## ancov

Просто одновременно много срачегенерирующих тем типа ТСР, Украина, Демография ...


----------



## Hardgainer

А почему закрыли темы про ликвидацию Умарова и сравнение Жульки Григян с Натальей Поклонской?


----------



## ancov

^^ В соответствии с ограничением на количество политтем в первом случае (вполне можно было запостить это в "Новости дня", а не плодить очередную тему) и начавшейся бурной дискуссией с сексуальным уклоном уровня "ябывдул" во втором случае, что не соответствует пожеланиям администрации форума.


----------



## Siberian

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Ну, справедливости ради, на его провокации там охотно и с удовольствием ведутся... Значит, сами хотят ветку уровня "Украина" и "Тср".


В том то и проблема.


----------



## Ritmo-F

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Ну, справедливости ради, на его провокации там охотно и с удовольствием ведутся... Значит, сами хотят ветку уровня "Украина" и "Тср".


Ну все мы не без греха,что сказать.
Но опять же нет провокатора, нет и ответов на провокации. Ведь до Халиска, в теме всегда все было относительно спокойно.


----------



## Volodya_nsk

Жаль Демографию. Такую тему убили! Причем пользователи пытались обращать внимание модераторов на существующие проблемы не один раз!

Замечу, что изначально пытался отвечать *dostum*`y, потом перестал обращать внимание. Но тем не менее оскорбления и нападки с намеками в мой адрес продолжились, как только я пытался там принимать участие в обсуждении. Я думаю, этого товарища вообще надо жестко удалять с форума и отслеживать. Это просто больной человек, который не даст нормально общаться никому на этом форуме.


----------



## ancov

Я пытался просить грохнуть dostum-a, но пришлось грохнуть тему


----------



## RTEI

И кто же из модераторов на стороне достума?


----------



## ogonek




----------



## ikeamen

ты это к тому, что загадочное вещество до сих пор не найдено?


----------



## xerx

*ogonek*, ты бы ссылки давал, где вся эта красота располагается, а то какое-то сообщение-пустышка получается...


----------



## ogonek

xerx said:


> *ogonek*, ты бы ссылки давал, где вся эта красота располагается, а то какое-то сообщение-пустышка получается...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113136136&highlight=#post113136136


----------



## raisonnable

Модеры, ау!


----------



## coth

Конкретнее ссылки на сообщения проблемные указывайте


----------



## str2208

Ребята, простите за офф, нигде не нашел: как выкладывать фото в сообщении. Вставляю из Радикала - выдает ошибку((


----------



## SAE United

str2208 said:


> Ребята, простите за офф, нигде не нашел: как выкладывать фото в сообщении. Вставляю из Радикала - выдает ошибку((





>


Вставляешь ссылку на фото между двумя тэгами









Ну или если у тебя Firefox просто правой кнопкой мыши кликаешь нажимаешь Copy Image и потом в тексте Paste и всё.


----------



## ikeamen

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode


----------



## alley cat

str2208 said:


> Ребята, простите за офф, нигде не нашел: как выкладывать фото в сообщении. Вставляю из Радикала - выдает ошибку((


----------



## Толокоша

Загружать фотографии лучше всего через vk.com.


----------



## Trimoff

vk не сохраняет оригинал и у него нет инструментов копирования кодов для форумов



Ekb_Morlaix said:


> На радикале можно ширину превью задавать.


Когда я только узнал о радикале, там был такой инструмент, потом он исчез, сейчас снова появился








Там мой взгляд там какая-то нудная загрузка. Я загрузи тестовое изображение
С начало оно загрузилось в предпросмотор, потом снова нажал на загрузку, после чего мне только вышли коды.
Наши люди и так пропускают этапы, не указывая 800px,а с такой путаницей вообще туго будет
И почему все так стремятся на радикал? Других сайтов нет?


----------



## coth

Кто сколько хочет, тот столько и делает. Рекомендуемое - 1200 пикселей в ширину.


----------



## Trimoff

при 1200 резметка форума разежается.
У меня раньше была XP, для неё 800 была нормальным размером и структура форума сильно не расходилась . Сейчас у меня 7-ка и 800 для маловато, но при таком размере и так всё видно и можно все увидеть и без перехода к тому же не у всех семёрка и широкий манитор..
Многие новички не знают как выкладывать на форум фото,поэтому предлагаю в российской секции закрепить около правил инструкцию по закачке и вставке фото на указаные мной сервера т.к.на некоторых размер фото сохраняется после первой загрузки и ничего менять не надо, а просто можно загрузить и вставить код в окно текста ...


----------



## coth

Более 90% всех экранов имеют ширину минимум 1366. Так что всё нормально.


----------



## AutoUnion

coth said:


> Более 90% всех экранов имеют ширину минимум 1366. Так что всё нормально.


Но справа и слева ещё разные бортики, поэтому, что-бы смотреть фотографии не двигая экран вправо или влево нужно делать не более 1000 рх.


----------



## Trimoff

у меня экран 1280х1024
Может хотя бы можно разместит информацию о правильном загрузке фото на сайт, "убивают" такие загрузки с маленькими превьюшками или сайты где вообще невозможно создать превью при загрузке. У других фотохостингов, к примеру у тех, которые я ранее размещал, есть такая возможность и можно суммарно брать все коды на загруженные фото.
Удивительно, почему до сих пор форумчане, которые загружают такие фото не монетизировали такую загрузку с помощь спецсайтов


----------



## coth

Картинка шириной 1200 помещается на экране 1366x768. Всё что ниже уже настолько устарело, что в поддержке нет смысла. 1280x1024 - такому монитору более 15 лет. Windows 8, к примеру, не поддерживает экраны уже 1366.

И какого будет той четверти людей у которых 1080p мониоры? 60% картинки будет пустовать, а фотка будет мелкой.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Мне говорили в местной секции, что много мобильных пользователей, мол, для них держат стандарт в 1000 пикселей.


----------



## alley cat

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Мне говорили в местной секции, что много мобильных пользователей, мол, для них держат стандарт в 1000 пикселей.


Когда говорили-то? Мобильные экраны даже дальше чем мониторы ушли, айпады например.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Меня DoctorADS попросил, когда я без превью много-много всего сразу загрузил.


----------



## Shwed

Сисястый тоже на украинском фронте?


----------



## ikeamen

на украинском стало мейнстримом. он решил выделиться - на польском


----------



## Trimoff

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Мне говорили в местной секции, что много мобильных пользователей, мол, для них держат стандарт в 1000 пикселей.


Оперативно с мобильного можно выкладывать фото через http://m.vfl.ru/

Лично я за то, что бы..
1.Использовали нормальные фотохостинги с возможность выбирать размер превью загружаемых фото не меньше 800px. И при 800px, и при 1000px можно спокойно рассмотреть какие-то детали не открывая оригинал
2.Можно было при и желании легко посмотреть оригинал фото.
3.Что бы новички на форуме могли легко загружать фото увидев ПРАВИЛЬНУЮ инструкцию, а не спрашивать пользователей, т.к. каждый из которых начинает объяснять свои методы зачастую с маленьким превью (<300px)и в теме начинается переполох-флуд("Не слушай его....Загружай так, как сейчас...с превью 198px")с использованием программ для создания скриншотов экрана и хостингов, где зачастую вообще невозможно выбрать размер превью.
4.В идеале конечно вообще хорошо если у форума-сайта будет свой отдельный фотохостинг для правильной загрузки на форум...


----------



## Kogan

Не заслуживает ли человек нагоняя за свои _регулярные и прямые_ нарушения правил?


AlMos said:


> Заметили одни жиды и чурки ?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

За что skasski забанили?


----------



## raisonnable

За то, что не умеет троллить наверное.


----------



## ovnours

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> За что skasski забанили?


БЕСИТ!


----------



## Толокоша

А за что Гайдара забанили (дважды)? Он ни в чем не виноват был.


----------



## ikeamen

в наших неудавшихся 90-ых он виноват.
не стать теперь персоной недели ему(


----------



## Baumgarten1

Spec-Borz said:


> Слава богу что я не родился русским, ведь это нация асоциальных алкашей, причем не чисто славянская (монголоиды). Сегодня мне даже один взрослый русский предлагал познакомиться с его женой для интимных отношениий (говорил что это его возбуждает). Жаль что вас тараканов так много, а то запросто перерезали бы всю вашу грязную Инцест- нацию. Зато нам хоть удалось отправить 50.000 русаков на тот свет и это тоже не мало. PS: Admin, если ты меня забанишь, мне пофиг.


ветку почистить надо


----------



## Толокоша

ovnours said:


> Ты не доживешь до 14 сентября.


^^Возможно ли как-то осадить этого товарища по следующему пункту правил? 



> E 18. Желание смерти другим участникам является неприемлемым поведением.


----------



## roi95

Ну он же тебе не желает смерти, а утверждает, что ты не доживешь, так что никаких нарушений тут нет.


----------



## [email protected]

Модераторы, возникла ли необходимость применения лечебного средства (брига, а лучше бана) для юзера из Самары в связи с данным постом? 



Turbulences said:


> Татарчата, перечитайте пост № 9711 своего односельчанина *[email protected]*. Если серое вещество головного мозга ещё способно анализировать, вопросов ко мне не останется. Спасибо.


А то достал уже, чесслово.

По просьбе трудящегося, свежая редакция его поста:



Turbulences said:


> Татарчата, перечитайте пост № 9711 своего односельчанина *[email protected]*. Если серое вещество головного мозга ещё способно анализировать, вопросов ко мне не останется. Спасибо.
> 
> *[email protected]*, срочно начинай строчить на меня жалобы, татарчонок. Позабавь меня.


----------



## xfury

Да ладно, татарчата - звучит забавно.


----------



## Baumgarten1

чего вы с самарцами вечно ругаетесь?


----------



## roi95

Baumgarten1 said:


> чего вы с самарцами вечно ругаетесь?


Решают, кто из них столичней на Волге.


----------



## KLoun

xfury said:


> Да ладно, татарчата - звучит забавно.


А ростовчата?


----------



## Askario

Baumgarten1 said:


> чего вы с самарцами вечно ругаетесь?


Мы не ругаемся, это у самарца баттхерт из-за открытия нового направления в казанском аэропорту. Дошло аж того, что «маловато людей в катастрофе погибло».:nuts::bash:



Turbulences said:


> Мне было достаточно того, что в разбившемся Б-737 "Татарстана" было 44 пассажира... И это в воскресенье вечером.


----------



## forzen

Прошу перенести ветку "изменения в городах России" в Чайную, ибо это чистой воды разговорная тема.

Так же прошу рассмотреть поведение Bassik. Его речь это уже даже не ЖК, это ин вэ бриг.



Bassik said:


> Слаб умом что бы понимать.





> Какой то дрочер с аватаром няшмяш фапающий на эту аватарку наверное будет меня ещё отчитывать





> Питерский дрочер





> Форзен идиот, сказано в питерскую чайную вали.


Ну и так далее, в том же духе.


----------



## Contr

За что в бриг? С многим из этого соглашусь.


----------



## forzen

Да, в принципе, можно и не ин вэ бриг. Я могу пообщаться и в таком ключе. Такое общение, конечно ничего не даст, так как оскорбления ничего и не несут, кроме выдумывания ругательств, но тогда модераторы пускай скажут, что да можно разговаривать в подобном духе. Просто нужны понятные Правила. Когда я только пришел на форум, yuli(lary) в петербургской секции позволила себе некорректное слово в мой адрес. Я ответил ей, использовав то же слово, только в её сторону. Пришел xerx, удалил оба комментария, но ЖК дал только мне, не дав никаких пояснений. Подобное кумовское трактование Правил, никак не может вести к дискуссии в которой, что-то можно решить и прийти к взаимному согласию.


----------



## xerx

А откуда, интересно, ты знаешь, что карту я дал только тебе?


----------



## forzen

А я же спрашивал тебя. Ты ответил цитирую "Обоюдная выдача карточек не предусмотрена движком форума.".


----------



## coth

Это лишь говорит о том, что карточка выдаётся только тебе. Другим выдаются другие карточки, но ты об этом знать не должен.


----------



## forzen

Какая та нелогичная секретность. 

Это как если бы гражданин Иванов затеял драку с гражданинов Петровым. Гражданин Петров получил бы 15 суток, но на его вопрос, а как же Иванов? Ему бы ответили, что это секрет, что гражданин Иванов, как кот Шредингера, может наказан, а может и нет. И в следующий раз устроившему драку, может последовать наказание, а может и нет. 

Правила кота Шредингера. Не, ну норм, в духе России.


----------



## forzen

Мнение мнением, но ксенофобия запрещена на данном форуме. Это баннед должно быть. Как минимум, на российской ветке. Тролль, видимо, уже был забанен, но завел недавно новый акк. 
Можно выслушивать разные мнения, разных сторон, но не тогда когда один из спорщиков пропитан ненавистью ко всему другому народу и в его речи есть явные фашисткие мотивы. 
Это лишь одно из его сообщений, остальные в том же духе. 


ruterfan said:


> Кацы это такие люди, которых устраивает жизнь данная им Путиным.
> Так как национальная идея России, это война и экспансия территорий.
> Пока будет колбаса в магазинах, что одеть и дешевая водка с куревом.
> Они будт мечтать о СССР, так как там все равно круче было и радоваться Путинизму.
> *Кацы это собаки Павлова* в лице Путина. Отбери у них колбасу, дешевую водку и
> только тогда они потянутся, замечу между прочим не к демократии и свободе, а к западу за колбасой.
> Они так легко управляемы, не народ, а купа зомби.
> 
> Поэтому никаких инвестиций, никаких бутиков и ТРК, никаких ашанов, только санкции, снижение цен на нефть и газ.
> *Это с биоробатами работало раньше. Этих собак Павлова, надо держать в будках с миской с отбросами со стола цивилизации.*
> Иначе как только станут хорошо жить, сразу богатеют думкой о раширении рассеюшки о войне и захвате чего нибудь. Показательно, когда при высокой цене на нефть,
> полезли в афганистан.* Только гнобить эту седьмую часть суши*, только так. Мир это уже понял.


----------



## ikeamen

любопытный случай)


----------



## Kogan

Правила едины для всех, и обратную сторону тоже надо банить:


PANALEKS said:


> http://images.vfl.ru/ii/1411021634/deb03c42/6370970_m.jpg


----------



## [email protected]

Kogan said:


> Правила едины для всех, и обратную сторону тоже надо банить:


Это как в анекдоте про депутата местного регионального ЗакСобрания/Облдумы, Жириновского и пилота самолета: "....... Пилот: а если я вас обоих выкину, меня вся страна на руках носить будет".

Здесь примерно также: забанить одного Когана, всей ветке легче жить будет.


----------



## Сергей_Н

[email protected] said:


> Здесь примерно также: забанить одного Когана, всей ветке легче жить будет.


Не надо. Должен же быть плюрализм мнений:lol: Так можно и в Украину превратиться.


----------



## Kogan

[email protected] said:


> Это как в анекдоте про депутата местного регионального ЗакСобрания/Облдумы, Жириновского и пилота самолета: "....... Пилот: а если я вас обоих выкину, меня вся страна на руках носить будет".
> 
> Здесь примерно также: забанить одного Когана, всей ветке легче жить будет.


Здесь ни разу не так, потому что я тут в роли пилота...
Впрочем, "окружению депутата/жирика" сделать правильные "проекции" не дано природой. =(


----------



## [email protected]

Kogan said:


> Здесь ни разу не так, потому что я тут в роли пилота...


С каких пор модератором российской ветки назначены?



Kogan said:


> Впрочем, "окружению депутата/жирика" сделать правильные "проекции" не дано природой. =(


Окружению "всепропальщиков", "белоленточников", "путинозассальщиков", "едроненавистников" и иных подобных "..-ов" впрочем тоже.


----------



## Kogan

[email protected] said:


> С каких пор модератором российской ветки назначены?


Для этого не требуется модераторских полномочий.
Скажи, а ты реально не видишь, что обе вышеозначенные стороны
нарушают правила или видишь, но принципы не позволяют это признать?


[email protected] said:


> Окружению "всепропальщиков", "белоленточников", "путинозассальщиков",
> "едроненавистников" и иных подобных "..-ов" впрочем тоже.


В твоем анекдоте таких нет...


----------



## roi95

Товарищи модераторы, можно этого клоуна как-то нейтрализовать? Он неделю гадил в саратовском форуме, щас перекинулся на Белгород, Волгоград и Грозный.



liallis said:


> *место Белгорода среди Брянска и Смоленска вот туда и лезьте с пустыми понтами* и забудьте дорогу в Воронеж чтобы вашего духу тут не было


----------



## Sergio_Bel

Подписываюсь. Не знаю как воронежцев, а остальных нужно оградить от этого словесного поноса потока.



liallis said:


> *Кто ты такой чтобы мне указывать? Я не собираюсь как ты смотреть и обтираться паршивыми ядовитыми слюнями из деревеньки Белгород, Ты не мне это говори дорогой а ущербным Белгородцам которые первые лезут не только на наши ветки, понял ? и не позорься сам*


----------



## roi95

Пипец. Только забанили, уже реинкарнировался. У меня deja vu.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117548144&postcount=67


----------



## Sergio_Bel

Настырный 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1170181
У меня появился двойник..


----------



## N-sky

Теперь он под моим никнеймом - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1170197 .Есть ли возможность избавиться от этой клоунады окончательно?


----------



## roi95

ПроФФесор опять в эфире.



Sergio_Bеl;117553043 said:


> не тролль а профессор академических наук


----------



## N-sky

roi95 said:


> ПроФФесор опять в эфире.


Не профессор, а тяжелобольной человек похоже- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1170214

Почистите пожалуйста наши темы от его фекалий - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904868&page=74 и http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653075&page=4


----------



## roi95

И в саратовском форуме только что кучу тем засрал. Что делать?



Sergio_Bеl;117554105 said:


> Так БЕЗДАРНО строят только в Засратове!!! вот у нас в Белгороде дома обзавидуетесь!!





Sergio_Bеl;117553860 said:


> НУ И СОВОК, НЕ ЗРЯ САРАТОВ НАЗЫВАЮТ Засратов, вот у нас в Белгороде как строят вы обзавидуетесь!!


----------



## Sergio_Bel

Спасибо за чистку разделов форума.
Очередная реинкарнация.
Клон roi95 - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1170226


----------



## MilHen

Что-то мне подсказывает, что *olmi* это тоже он. Стиль изложения одинаков.


----------



## Hager86

Я тоже двойника хочу, только здорового


----------



## ogonek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117740214&postcount=36761


----------



## Sergio_Bel

Появился юзер http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1171478, копирующий мой никнейм.
Вероятно старый Воронежский "друг".
И ещё его одна реинкарнация 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1170973


Шебекинский;117740361 said:


> Не Липецк а Пипецк, наши белгородские Советские Хрущёвки красивее ваших Новостроек, Липецкие не будьте такими ущербными -)) Смех да и только от вас.


----------



## roi95

Опять это воронежский клоун нарисовался.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117944274&postcount=6678


----------



## Объемный

Да это уже большая проблема этого клоуна выселить из Скайсраперсити ему еще не удалось в нашу Ставропольскую секцию влесть и вот ему еще не удавалось мной побыть.


----------



## roi95

Товарищи модераторы, ау! Удалите его уж, наконец. Опять засрал весь саратовский форум. 



Лиаллис_Влад;117976906 said:


> Kreys Лучше Саратова в сто раз, и подавись сам своей деревенькой Энгельсом, завистников у вас хватает, не пустые понты а Архитектура которая тебе и не снилась дорогой.


----------



## ikeamen

На фото видно же что дом в стиле ар-деко, а не модерн


----------



## roi95

Товарищи модераторы, забаньте, пожалуйста, бандеру в саратовском форуме, засрал все темы, невозможно общаться. Вот он сначала написал такой пост в украинском форуме.


Andriykö said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378475&page=337
> 
> 
> 
> Подивіться наскільки жахлива новобудова, з тими ліпнинами у вигляді маленьких арочок, кітч і несмак. І як стильно, на фоні того жаху, виглядає радянський цегляний будинок. Як чудово виглядають спроектовані за совка виступи навколо віконних отворів, порівняно з тими блядь арочками. Боюся там написати бо ще забанять.


И пошёл троллить в саратовский.



Andriykö said:


> Духовно то как! Дадим просраться пиндосам!!!!1





Andriykö said:


> Почему вьі, либеральі, так Россиюшку ненавидите?!





Andriykö said:


> Красиво то как... Встаем с колен же! Слава Руси!





23см;118466736 said:


> Приятно смотреть, как Россия встает с колен, Саратов бесподобен, а новые проекты перекрывают красотой друг друга.





Andriykö said:


> ууу, русофобы hno:



Прошу его именно забанить, ибо вот оно как да ещё и мультирегистрация.



andriykо;117320899 said:


> Русня кончєна, я їбав в рот твою їбану Росію, твою релігію, твою культуру, ваші блядь народи, їбав 20% кацапів, і їбав решту 80% кацапів. Йди нахуй звідси, уйобок і засунь собі в жопу свій (виєбаний в рот) рускій мір.


----------



## Alex_64

roi95 said:


> Товарищи модераторы, забаньте, пожалуйста, бандеру в саратовском форуме, засрал все темы, невозможно общаться. Вот он сначала написал такой пост в украинском форуме.
> 
> 
> И пошёл троллить в саратовский.
> 
> 
> Прошу его именно забанить, ибо вот оно как да ещё и мультирегистрация.


Поддерживаю. Устроили беспорядок во всей Саратовской ветке.


----------



## vartal

Обострение что ли у них там какое-то осеннее?


----------



## ikeamen

Чем интересно именно Саратов им так приглянулся?


----------



## Alex_64

ikeamen said:


> Чем интересно именно Саратов им так приглянулся?


Просто у нас не хватает терпения им не ответить, а им только это и нужно.


----------



## Ysh

Поддерживаю, нужно хотя бы в бриг сажать укропов. Вадон и деспот в Чайной тоже утомили своими говнищами.


----------



## ikeamen

Alex_64 said:


> Просто у нас не хватает терпения им не ответить, а им только это и нужно.


просто у вас кое-кто ходит в Африку гулять


----------



## roi95

ikeamen said:


> просто у вас кое-кто ходит в Африку гулять


Я никаких правил не нарушаю на украинском форуме, а если и нарушаю, то несу за это ответственность. А вот чем провинились десятки саратовских юзеров, которым приходится читать тонны помоев от свидомых, мне непонятно.

ЗЫ: *Andriykö
BANNED*. Слава русским модераторам!:applause:

ЗЗЫ: Правда он уже воскрес.


----------



## NickNN

Давно пора забанить такой асоциальный элемент, как *Красноярец
*. Он хамит всем без разбора, причем исключительно уныло (за это надо отдельно банить).
Вот краткий список его последних высеров в адрес самых разных юзеров.



Красноярец;118485732 said:


> Ты просто туповат, а точнее прямо тупой:cheers:





Красноярец;118482366 said:


> Перед тобой позорю?:lol: Кури, девочка





Красноярец;118482252 said:


> Судя по вашим юзерам, вы долбетись без перерыва





Красноярец;118358976 said:


> Ушлепка у себя дома в зеркале увидишь, алконавтина





Красноярец;118330453 said:


> Смысл с дегенератами по другому разговаривать??





Красноярец;106009929 said:


> Не угадал, просто нормальные люди не могут общаться с различным г..вном по нормальному.





Красноярец;105613514 said:


> Это не махач, а очередное напоминание, что ты пиз....бол:cheers: Махач-это совсем другое, но вам, девочкам, не понять





Красноярец;104921166 said:


> В Сибири бухают и долбятся только соратовцы понаехавшие)


----------



## petersgriff

Baumgarten1 said:


> а я вот вполне понимаю укротроллей. смотря на нашу архитектуру хочется блевать. даже на периферии евросовка строят на порядок лучше
> 
> тот же Саратов посмотреть. такой изначально красивый город был и так его засирают непереставая


Так ты сам хохлов троллишь. И тоже по делу - так Киев загадили...


----------



## KLoun

Baumgarten1 said:


> ...самобичевание до добра не доведёт


Любая критика начинается с себя, иначе это лишь желчь. Я совершенно однозначно раздолбай их раздолбаев, но уж никак не дебил :yes:


----------



## ikeamen

NickNN said:


> Давно пора забанить такой асоциальный элемент, как *Красноярец
> *. Он хамит всем без разбора, причем исключительно уныло (за это надо отдельно банить).
> Вот краткий список его последних высеров в адрес самых разных юзеров.


отвечают ему тоже достойно:



Contr said:


> Истеричный ты говнотоварищ, стыдно с тобой в одной теме общатьсяhno:
> Еще и типичный красноярский педрила с набережной, поди? Опасная мамзель, фу!


17-летний гопник и 50-летний мужик. уровень держат, че


----------



## roi95

ikeamen said:


> 17-летний гопник и 50-летний мужик. уровень держат, че


Водка - зло.


----------



## forzen

Ну быть 50+ летним алкоголиком, на данном форуме, неплохо. Можно вести себя как 17 летний гопник и модераторы тебя прикроют, сказав, что мол умудренный сединами человек, опыт, всё дела. Поэтому понты могут быть типа, - "_да я в свои годы могу любому морду набить, да я могу литр водки выжрать, да я сленг бандитский знаю..._" И тебе ничего не будет... Инфа 146 процентов


----------



## IgorTCRS24

forzen said:


> Ну быть 50+ летним алкоголиком, на данном форуме, неплохо. Можно вести себя как 17 летний гопник и модераторы тебя прикроют, сказав, что мол умудренный сединами человек, опыт, всё дела. Поэтому понты могут быть типа, - "_да я в свои годы могу любому морду набить, да я могу литр водки выжрать, да я сленг бандитский знаю..._" И тебе ничего не будет... Инфа 146 процентов


А при чём здесь Клоун?


----------



## forzen

Кловун не причем, это касалось комментариев выше моего.


----------



## Contr

Модераторы, такое общение приветствуется на форуме? Если ДА, то приму к сведению, если НЕТ - принимайте меры.



Красноярец;119097700 said:


> Девочка, ты зачем рот-то открываешь?





Красноярец;119098216 said:


> Ты че, кончита облысевшая, в трубу дуй





Красноярец;119098305 said:


> Сколько раз можно говорить людям, что нельзя говорить в интернетах то, от чего в реальной жизни скорее обоссышся, чем скажешь подобное, это относится к крысе лысой


----------



## msasha_65

Contr said:


> Модераторы, такое общение приветствуется на форуме? Если ДА, то приму к сведению, если НЕТ - принимайте меры.


Такое общение категорическим образом не приветствуется и вообще недопустимо.
Меры приняты, пряники розданы. Хулиганствующие наказаны.
Кое-кому этого хватило на бриг на некоторое время, кое-кому - нет.

В любом случае - спасибо за наводку.


----------



## Contr

Спасибо, Саша, более-менее адекватно. Хотя и не во всем согласен, лично я персонально никого не оскорблял и не раздувал "срач".


----------



## xfury

Ну если когда-нибудь Бублин начнет уважать своих оппонентов и города где они проживают, то может и наказывать не будут.


----------



## KLoun

ikeamen said:


> Костя, сколько шансов, что Москва сможет прокормить себя после отделения Сибири?


Я не Ванга, но примерно 99,9999%


----------



## Dober_86

Это только за пару дней. 


siti_zen said:


> *Какого хера ты тогда сюда свою вшивую крепость приплел ?*
> И что с Кузней не так, боюсь даже спросить вас, уважемый.





siti_zen said:


> Только в сознании одного отдельно взятого кудрявого очкарика из *жопы мира*. Прям горе горе )))





siti_zen said:


> Про пушки, к слову сказать ))) Кроме Красноярска пушка в полдень стреляет
> только в СПБ, в 2013 году в Севастополе вроде восстанавливали традицию, но
> судя по комментам, сейчас уже не стреляют. *Нищий Владивосток*, увы, стреляет





siti_zen said:


> ЗЫ Зачем у вас кстати* ДВФУ на треш-водопад* тратился, у вас весь
> город после каждого дождя превращается в каскадный водопад :nuts:


Про десятки оскорблений всех подряд юзеров только за последнюю неделю и говорить не приходится.

А что кто-то город целиком оскорблял? Труще- или Хрущеярск по контексту уж куда беззлобней "жопы мира" которую периодически в адрес Владивостока высказывают красноярцы.. А вот именование из местных же газет, забанить их немедля!



ginnyg said:


>


Кырск вообще такой "дом высокой культуры" что закачаешься.. Вот некая ещё более обыдлённая версия бублина; набор слов тот же, в осн., "бухаешь", "наркоман", вариация жёстче



Красноярец;119955710 said:


> Самара-нищая провинция, слаще редьки ничего не пробовали.





Красноярец;119482838 said:


> у нас любят ущербных жалеть, типа тебя, ну и пох





Красноярец;119481819 said:


> В твоих сообщениях есть смысл?!? Хотя есть такая черта у алкоты, особенно лысой, считать себя интелектуалом и великим философом.





Красноярец;119481587 said:


> не страшнее твоего с Новосом. Хотя ты когда обдолбишся, всё в розом цвете вокруг





Красноярец;120977142 said:


> Тоесть про казанское дэрьмо никто ничего не знает?:lol: Фекальные воду проникли в твой мозг, иди лечись.





Красноярец;120921623 said:


> Бублин, пожалей песика))) И так уже пукан, как у портовой блудницы)





Красноярец;121862101 said:


> Про ссы в глаза-это к тебе полностью относится, такое ощущение, что тебе их проссали насквозь. Что тебе в караульной горе не нравится?





Красноярец;121814298 said:


> Тебе Богом глаза даны, что б смотреть, а не долбиться ими! Или тебе муссоном их залило?


Обобщённо о Владивостоке:


Красноярец;121536867 said:


> *Тебе в твоей жопе* хоть почитать, что в нормальных городах происходит)





Красноярец;121815402 said:


> Рассеивалка не выросла:lol: бублин катает вас всех как детей, вам бы с позором заткнуться, но все дальше в дерьмо залазиете. Ладно бы нормальный город был, так ты за *ладивосток, город торгашей и портовых шалав*, ты кстати, кто из них?


----------



## Kogan

В ТСР начались перманентные не тср-овские срачи, когда туда пришли товарищи 
с самого дальнего востока... по-моему очевидно, что забанили совсем не того ...


----------



## Dober_86

Kogan said:


> В ТСР начались перманентные не тср-овские срачи, когда туда пришли товарищи
> с самого дальнего востока... по-моему очевидно, что забанили совсем не того ...


Да что вы говорите? А сейчас когда кое-кого нет, почитай ТСР. Есть там истерики и срачи? 
Скорее было так, что когда пришли товарищи с самого дальнего востока, началось измывательство над "новым мясом" со стороны Бублина. Новос-то уже видно опостылел, а до Еката даже у него кишка тонка. 

Впрочем, хотите, баньте. А этому форуму пусть и дальше приносят пользу бесконечные вариации одного и того же лица с бесконечным потоком помоев и срача. Говорю же, стокгольмский синдром налицо.


----------



## yarsknet

За пару дней, говоришь ? Брехло дремучее ты. 

*February 23rd*, 2015, 01:28 PM
Какого *хера *ты тогда сюда свою вшивую крепость приплел ?
И что с Кузней не так, боюсь даже спросить вас, уважаемый.

...в ответ на : Только зачем-то *дрочкоман *цифр выделил 602 метра у ангара и что-то там у электрички, хотя это ну совершенно разные форматы. *Бубляра *воспринимает только ЦЫФРЫ, чем выше, тем лучше, а что где, зачем - *моск можно и не включать. *

*February 18th*, 2015, 01:15 PM
Только в сознании одного отдельно взятого кудрявого *очкарика *из жопы мира. Прям горе горе )))

...в ответ на : Похрен на нижний, владивосток, екат кого угодно, *какого чёрта ты такой стрелочник*. Факт в том что Взлётка эта выглядит столь же *ушлёпочно*, как и любой другой панельный российский спальник из 80-х 90х, только другие это принимают как данность а ты носишься с этим* красноярским шлаком* как с писаной торбой, shitдевр зодческой мысли, блин.

_Да это с моей стороны просто эталон терпимости и толерантности. _

С какого перепугу "нищий" стало оскорблением, вообще не понимаю.
Если у вас даже наВечный огонь денег не нашлось, я уже не говорю
про полуденный выстрел, разве это не признаки нищеты города ???



> Про десятки оскорблений всех подряд юзеров только за последнюю неделю и говорить не приходится.


Не придется. Поскольку их не было в реальности. Может в твоей голове разве что.Специально перечитал все свои посты за неделю, кроме тебя совершенно никого не трогал. Какое-то уже патологическое вранье, на уровне УкроСМИ (((



> ...И только помойное дно вроде тебя найдёт чем себя порадовать, поживиться.


Я в а...хуе, дорогая редакция. Коротко о содержание предыдущих серий.
Это не ты случайно ли позавчера, в ответ на мои милейшие мимимишные
посты с белочками, цветочками и лавочками, не нашел ничего тупее чем
с непонятного перепугу ляпнуть, совершенно без повода, про бомжей КК :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121812417

Это ли не гниль и воспаленные остатки головного мозга ? Что должно
вообще быть в черепушке, чтобы последней извилиной изрыгнуть подобный
факт, причем факт столетней давности, без привязки к Крску, без
сравнения с кем-то еще, но зато дополненный своими умозаключениями.
Я прям так и вижу твои трясущиеся ручонки, в ответ на летние фотки
отдыхающих красноярцев забивающие в гугле "красноярск бомжи" и
вываливающие после этого новость Красстата двухлетней (!) давности.


----------



## yarsknet

Dober_86 said:


> Впрочем, хотите, баньте. А этому форуму пусть и дальше приносят пользу бесконечные вариации одного и того же лица с бесконечным потоком помоев и срача. Говорю же, стокгольмский синдром налицо.


То есть твое ежедневное помоечное говнометание с десятками
треш-новостей (по твоему мнению) с красноярских порталов, с
оскорбительными и матерными комментами это не поток помоев ?
Я до такого убогого уровня никогда не опускался и не собираюсь.


----------



## Dober_86

Жаль отсюда как я понял нельзя удалиться самому. Надоело это место. Баньте уже.
)) Шутка. место отличное, но без гражданина Б.


----------



## vegorv

yarsknet said:


> А "говоноед" и десятки аналогичных оскорблений,
> высказанных Добером задолго за этого -это значит
> так, ласково-игривые приветствия ? По поводу овцы
> тоже критерии у каждого свои. Овечка это значит
> не оскорбление, а овца оскорбление ?


ну вот ты почувствовал какого остальным слушать твои переходы на личность в некрасивой форме, он отвечал тебе на том же уровне. остальные тебе все прощали, не надо было этим пользоваться.

конечно , особенно тупая.

в след. реинкарнации учти ошибки. на 1 и те же грабли же наступаешь.


----------



## ikeamen

о соблюдении каких правил можно говорить, если он вещает уже с третьего или четвертого аккаунта.:yawn:


----------



## ikeamen

KLoun said:


> Я не Ванга, но примерно 99,9999%


эх..


----------



## ginnyg

ikeamen said:


> о соблюдении каких правил можно говорить, если он вещает уже с третьего или четвертого аккаунта.:yawn:


+ обсуждение действий модераторов также карается...


----------



## yarsknet

И где же я обсуждал действия админов, позвольте узнать. В ответ на мой
бан я совершенно без комментов выложил цитаты Добера. Всего лишь. 
В которых говнометания, оскорблений и треша в разы и разы больше.


----------



## vegorv

yarsknet said:


> только за наезды
> на другие города, *якобы* пытаясь их принизить.


----------



## msasha_65

yarsknet said:


> И где же я обсуждал действия админов, позвольте узнать. В ответ на мой
> бан я совершенно без комментов выложил цитаты Добера. Всего лишь.
> В которых говнометания, оскорблений и треша в разы и разы больше.


Т.е., ты хочешь сказать, что забаненный *siti_zen* и ты - это одно и то же лицо? 
Т.е., ты публично и официально только что признался в том, что нарушил одно из основных правил Форума о запрещении мультирегистрации?
Я всё правильно понял?
А ты не думал о том, что за подобные нарушения может последовать бан по Ай-Пи?


----------



## Kogan

ikeamen said:


> кого? анкова? или NCD?


Тех, кто цитирует.


----------



## krish12

ginnyg said:


> ко ко ко 2.0... бубля не позорься, *я на тебя стуканул*, потому что ты реально берега попутал и перешел на прямые оскорбления *участников форума*.
> "Тупая ты овца." - за такое в реале бьют по #балу


да уж. Хорошо наверно в Новосибирске живется, если все горожане, за других так переживают.


----------



## yarsknet

msasha_65 said:


> Т.е., ты хочешь сказать, что забаненный *siti_zen* и ты - это одно и то же лицо?


Уважаемый, а не вы ли признались ровно два дня назад
что в курсе этого факта ? К чему вся это театральность ??
Причем известно это стало не вчера, а с первого дня когда
я появился на форуме как siti_zen, вам освежить память ?

*Originally Posted by msasha_65 View Post
Мультирегистрация на Форуме, мягко говоря, не поощряется. Этот раз.*



> А ты не думал о том, что за подобные нарушения может последовать бан по Ай-Пи?


Может сразу расстрелять ? Без лишней бюрократии, прям как ты любишь.


----------



## ginnyg

krish12 said:


> да уж. Хорошо наверно в Новосибирске живется, если все горожане, за других так переживают.


Уже не знаю как там в Новосибирске живется... я не против подколок и троллинга, давно привык к бублосрачам, но когда беседа сваливается на прямые оскорбления не считаю зазорным сообщить об этом админам.


----------



## krish12

ginnyg said:


> Уже не знаю как там в Новосибирске живется... я не против подколок и троллинга, давно привык к бублосрачам, но когда беседа сваливается на прямые оскорбления не считаю зазорным сообщить об этом админам.


Ладно, не собираюсь с тобой дискутировать. Еще стуканешь, бриг или бан не нужны. Изволь.


----------



## vegorv

roi95 said:


> Слабый, точнее средний, по российским меркам Саратов почти по всем показателям будет сильнее любого украинского миллионника.


ну вот и потролил бы их этим. и ссылку кинуть не забудь,скучающие тсрщики может подтянутся.


----------



## AJIekc

на усмотрение - ходит и гадит в международке.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122348405&postcount=5442


----------



## raisonnable

Да не гадит, такие же фотки у нас выкладывает. А что такого то?


----------



## Troshev

он не гадит, просто у человека руки из одного места растут и нет хотя бы минимального чувства прекрасного. можете к нему в инстаграмм зайти и убедиться. у него стабильно самые худшие фотографии в московской секции


----------



## raisonnable

Да и *** бы с ним.


----------



## Askario

Я так понимаю, для бублина мильтирег снова разрешён? Он уже снова задолбал со своими простынями фоток и тоннами срача.


----------



## mr.bublin

Askario said:


> Я так понимаю, для бублина мильтирег снова разрешён? Он уже снова *задолбал *со своими простынями фоток и тоннами срача.


Правила.

*E 01. Брань не приветствуется.*


----------



## roi95

А мультирег в 100500 раз приветствуется.


----------



## xfury

Ну задолбал - не брань, а мультирег - нарушение. Посему, как видим, в бане.


----------



## yarsknet

xfury said:


> Ну задолбал - не брань, а мультирег - нарушение. Посему, как видим, в бане.


:bash::bash::bash:
:bash::bash::bash:
:bash::bash::bash:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121917681&postcount=1834


----------



## yarsknet

Судя же по тому, что бан появился аккурат после поста про Ростов, 
где я всего лишь скопировал обзор фонтанов от одного из жителей
этого "убогого" города (со слов самого же xfury с неделю назад), то
лицемерие и двуличие относительно бана по мультирегу выглядит
просто до брезгливости убого. Неужели так сложно быть честным ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122479094&postcount=89436


----------



## yarsknet

К тому же на форуме существует жесткая система предупреждений
и наказаний, которую модераторы *в первую очередь* обязаны выполнять. 
Вечный бан за любое нарушение - увы, самоуправство в чистом виде,
попахивает обострением весенней шизофрении в чистом виде, имхо))

...Нарушение правил может привести к удалению оскорбляющего контента. Постоянное нарушение правил может привести к ограничению доступа или бану. Серьёзные нарушения моментально ведут к бану.

...На форуме существует два вида карточек - жёлтые и красные . Жёлтая - это предупреждение, порицание, выговор - напоминание о правилах. Красная - наказание. Красная карточка выдаётся с очками на срок от 1 часа до бесконечности (несгораемая). На одну карточку может быть от 1 и более очков. 3 активных очка ведут к автоматическому бану на 3 дня. То есть если у вас есть одна несгораемая карточка на 2 и более очков, то каждая последующая карточка будет вести к 3 дневному отдыху.


----------



## xfury

1) Пост не читал. Впрочем там и так полуправда.
2) Банить не могу, отправить в бриг - пожалуйста, но банить не могу. З мультирегистрацию идет бан. А так сам знаешь, что тебя просто лишили доступа в один сектор форума.


----------



## yarsknet

Тогда надо первый пост правил правил хоть как-то исправить, 
там совершенно непонятно, какие пункты это строгие нарушения, 
а какие нет. Почему за маты и оскорбления даже брига не дают,
а за нарушение точно такого же (по списку пунктов правил) 
пункта в виде мультирегистрации сразу же выписывается бан ?
Лишение доступа в раздел вообще *нигде *не прописано, нахрена
тогда вообще придумывать правила, если сами их нарушаете ???


----------



## xfury

Ну будем честны, ты умудрился здесь по всем городам проехаться. При чем просто так. Вот даже про фонтаны Ростова, человек выразил свое мнение о городе, ты же в ответ нашел чьё-то мнение о фонтанах. И так в большинстве случаев, про Красноярск же только позитив. С чего такое маниакальное желание показывать другие города с негативной точки зрения в основном. Потом спрашиваете, с чего это к Красноярску такое отношение.


----------



## yarsknet

Повторю свой простой вопрос. Каким пунктом правил мне был закрыт доступ в Чайную.

Или вот например такой наезд категории "снова задолбал со своими простынями фоток"
как расценивать ? Я всего лишь показал мосты Красноярска, с парой фото к каждому.
Это что, унижение других городов ? Или восхваление Красноярска ? Пост к тому же был на 
оскорбление Добера что когда в Хабаре построили мост, в Крске коровы по центру ходили.

О каком позитиве может вообще идти речь, когда в таблицах по миллионникам у Крска
все показатели как есть - от ГКС, 2гис и прочих аналитиков, причем показателей сотни,
вовсе не подогнанные под Красноярск по числу пальм и фонтанов на душу населения, ессно.
Про фонтаны РнД я всего лишь уточнил что в Ебурге их не пара штук, а столько же как в РнД.


----------



## xfury

Доступ в чайную закрыли ЕМНИП по просьбам людей. Такой метод используется индивидуально и провести его могут только администраторы насколько я знаю.

Что касается простыни, то все же мы прекрасно знаем твою фишечку с подборкой самых неудачных фотографий других городов. Я понимаю ты поддерживаешь свой город и т.д. и т.п. но методы весьма странные.Большинство то к Красноярску нормально относятся. Но вот ты постоянно: серый Нск, частный сектор РНД и т.д.


----------



## ikeamen

yarsknet said:


> оскорбление Добера что когда в Хабаре построили мост, в Крске коровы по центру ходили.


мост уже построили, а коровы в Крске по-прежнему ходят


----------



## Kogan

xfury said:


> З мультирегистрацию идет бан.


А почему он не идет "украинским" мультирегам?


----------



## Federation2014

vegorv said:


> ну вот и потролил бы их этим


Вообще-то троллинг запрещен правилами форума и является основанием для брига/бана...


----------



## AJIekc

raisonnable said:


> Да не гадит, такие же фотки у нас выкладывает. А что такого то?


не думаю - чел засрал весь европейский тред про украину, постя через пост, в пузырях и слюнях доказывая про свой либерализм и ненависть к родине

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1703213&page=1450


----------



## raisonnable

Мдэ.. Но повторюсь, да и йуx бы с ним. 

Кстати, йуx забанено тоже. Кто посмел?


----------



## coth

yarsknet said:


> Тогда надо первый пост правил правил хоть как-то исправить,
> там совершенно непонятно, какие пункты это строгие нарушения,
> а какие нет. Почему за маты и оскорбления даже брига не дают,
> а за нарушение точно такого же (по списку пунктов правил)
> пункта в виде мультирегистрации сразу же выписывается бан ?
> Лишение доступа в раздел вообще *нигде *не прописано, нахрена
> тогда вообще придумывать правила, если сами их нарушаете ???


Я уже тебе сказал. Хочешь, чтоб тех, кто оскорбляет наказывали - кидай прямые ссылки на сообщения. У нас время тратить на то, чтоб их искать нет.


----------



## AutoUnion

xfury said:


> З мультирегистрацию идет бан.


 А у деятеля из Вильнюса уже 7-й или 8-й аккаунт........... уже просто не сосчитать.


----------



## [email protected]

AutoUnion said:


> А у деятеля из Вильнюса уже 7-й или 8-й аккаунт........... уже просто не сосчитать.


В потенциальном Вильнюсском федеральном округе просто не так много стукачей живет, как в российской ветке форума


----------



## Shwed

Муншела за что?


----------



## msasha_65

Shwed said:


> Муншела за что?


За грубейшее нарушение Правил Форума (пункта *Е-17*)


----------



## KLoun

Shwed said:


> Муншела за что?


Сложилось ощущение, что он специально нарывался. Ну... либо весна... в жопе сосна.


----------



## Ваня

Муншелл, по-моему, самый безобидный участник форума, в радикализме не был уличен. Даже немного удивительно, что его забригали.


----------



## KLoun

Ваня;122634060 said:


> Муншелл, по-моему, самый безобидный участник форума, в радикализме не был уличен.


Пиписьки - это, конечно, не радикализм, но было лишним.


----------



## Ваня

^^ ну да, пиписьки это ая-яй


----------



## yarsknet

coth said:


> Я уже тебе сказал. Хочешь, чтоб тех, кто оскорбляет наказывали - кидай прямые ссылки на сообщения. У нас время тратить на то, чтоб их искать нет.


Dober_86 (с февраля 2015)

Прикольныя у бублика источники, и всё то с членами то жопами; желтее некуда)) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120886028

Про райцентр - утрись. Житель 400летнего города, но без внятной истории и как следствие архитектуры.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120895055

Куда уж тут до красской ротонды на заброшенной армянской шашлычке. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120895711

Твои свежие фото Фотки 2011 года пропахли нафталином как и твой мозг, увы.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120897059

...чудло постящее говнофотки с фотосервиса, на котором даты подписаны
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120898063

Куда уж до Краса, который просрал всё что только можно(( Засунь свои картинки куда обычно.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120908061

Это вам не Перис "которая была возмущена, но зато прочувствовала" трешно панельный калорит Кырска.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120948427

Кстати, бубляш слился по вопросу универсиады. Видать, пока ещё НИ ЧЕ ГО
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120955482

Стоит ли в очередной раз повторять, где я видел твои таблички?.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120981972

А еще бубля любит гнобить Владивостокские гостиницы, дескать треш, мрак и содомия
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121006636

Это вам не кырск, где центр бесповоротно угроблён хрущёбней и брежневской панелью.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121039540

буб запостил красскую Венецию, думая наверное, что все щас задохнутся от восторга и зависти
что-то в Кырске подзадержались девяностые, подзадержались, с их китчем и бахатой безвкусицей.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121073962

странную тему автобусов бубля раскручивает, учитывая что по этому показателю Кырску впору забиться в угол
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121178889

И чего ты раскудахтался со своими круглыми советскими лампочками на проводах.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121189395

Это вы с Сиськой любители нырять в каловые массы обдристанных сортиров
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121190780

Хых, бублин, старый ты пердун, остынь, нервишки побереги
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121191865&postcount=84917

Такая истеричка прости хосспади что уже не смешно. Подбери какашки и утри сопли.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121221835

Не ну бублин совсем поехавший крысaк. Один пляж, и то в каком-то несчастном озере
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121278818

Ой, ржём тут над бублиным и его загонами, а ведь и вправду смога надышался человек
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121282530

Уж чья бы мычала, любитель грязюки, помоек и прочих выгребных ям.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121306213

Тупишь. Точнее, под дурочку. Самое рвздражающее, что других за идиотов держишь.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121341216

Скучный постный скулёж при всех фактах на рыло. Ты точно не женщина (или гей)??? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121385709

Нда, пендец, говноед каждый раз превосходит сам себя)) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121543950

Красноярский дурачок будет рассказывать коренному жителю Владивостока
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121565409

Ты только что орал, что парка нет, теперь орёшь - есть. Можешь порыть говна здесь, порадуй себя) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121565713

Я уже этот высер про +2 максимум в мае раз четвёртый вижу. Бубло, найди новую байку
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121570399

У бубло опять от смога мозг крошится. Пожалеем бедняжку. Вот по ушам-то ездить, в кырской вонючей дыре зашибись
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121573775

Все дружно закатили глаза от восторга - жить около трассы и у вонючей парковки
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121576818

Каким боком тут фермеры... Опять бубло в луже. Купи противогаз, совсем теряешь крупицы адекватности.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121580462

ОМГ, ты такое пуленеробиваемое брехло. На лошков рассчитано что ли.. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121652233

Красская трешня вдрызг проигрывает всем по этим пунктам, тут бубло естественно впадает в истерику
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121677749

Бублин. Может, заглохнешь уже с растительностью? Сибирские ёлки способны удивить разве что чукчу.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121681901

Чо там реставрировать в рабочем городе Кр, хрущи да панель
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121722675

Крас так и будет представлять из себя серопанельный шлак пополам с хрущами в центре
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121727064

Серо-какашное панельное гетто в монголии - чуть менее чем вся великая Взлётка
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121739342&postcount=86543

Егорий, ну что ты веришь конченному. Есть там Набережные
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121741657

бублин, выдаёшь свою колхозность с потрохами. в курсе мы твоё "прекрасно"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121765877

Так что с кем Крас сравнивать, бубля? Столицу галактики нашу горемычную..
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121766430

Помните, бубляра носился со своей очередной дур-таблицей знаменитых людей
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121791402

Вообще я фигею, зачумлённый смогом моск бубляры такой градус ахинеи сегодня нагнал,
немного стыдно засегодняшинй день. Говноед опять превратил тред в помойку
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121797602

А то что бомжи тусуются исключительно в Крске понятно. Бомжей своих красских можешь расцеловать в жопу тут
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121812417

только помойное дно вроде тебя найдёт чем себя порадовать, поживиться. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121813396

Хехе, вновь жиденько у бублика, обосрался шельмец
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121843706

ПС конченный совсем сдаёт. Мало того, что лютики-пестики и так жёсткий оффтоп для ТСР
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121848336

Даже такой на всю голову как он вряд ли станет натягивать Дудинку
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121864514

И вообще, посмотри на себя, стал затравленной крысой, кидаешься на всех 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121874544

Климат, заводские выбросы, ядерный могильник - не многовато ли минусов для одного города
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121875345

Бгг, мне так нравится, когда у бубли взрывается очко)) Правда нас всех щас накроет каловыми массами
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121904111

Фальш-таблички, мерянье парками-садами-огородами, неадекват, ты бухаешь.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122389585

при слове "панель" вспоминаются подобные шедевры, которые в Галактической строятся пачками
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122420916

Только такой торчок как бублин способен на голубом глазу втирать про достоинства панели 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122423607

Краспанками я называю красноярскую высотную типовуху, сравни с пермской Викторией и поплачь в углу.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122452452


ОТ прочих уважаемые участников форума :

ginnyg

Ну бубля в говне постоянно ковыряется, потому гугл ему корм и подкидывает...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121769595

В метричных системах Кырск проигрывает вечно, потому приходится переходить на дюжины, сажени и другие ярды
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121786477


IvanovS

Тебя точно в детстве не роняли? Чья бы мычала с Красноярскими-то долгостроями
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120924157


IzyaKacman

... с тобой ясно, вот этой позорной цыганщине завидовать, шо-ли???
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120899949

... так вот этим серым коробкам, шо-ли завидовать??? ...... ну у тя и вкусы, однако
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120906056


[email protected]

Бублиноид, убейся апстену
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121267948


vegorv

знатно обкакался. точно стареет, память отказывает.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120900870


Prihlop

Сказал чувак который с завидным постоянством попадается на откровенных фейках и лжи. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121325405

Межгалактическая сливает даже Барнаулу по уровню обеспечения ТЦ
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121790141

Не мегаполис конечно, но для суицида самое оно. Ишь вона как поцыэнта одного карёжит!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121326224


valencia2014

Твоему гамну даже до универсиадной Казани как до Китая... про сегодняшний день лучше 
вообще промолчать. Сидишь по уши в дерьме, но во всех постах пытаешься приподнять 
свой стремный городишко. Не пыжься, про ваш трэш все всё знают.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120974292


----------



## yarsknet

xfury said:


> Что касается простыни, то все же мы прекрасно знаем твою фишечку с подборкой самых неудачных фотографий других городов. Я понимаю ты поддерживаешь свой город и т.д. и т.п. но методы весьма странные.Большинство то к Красноярску нормально относятся. Но вот ты постоянно: серый Нск, частный сектор РНД и т.д.


Блин, даже у пиратов был свой кодекс чести, который они не могли
нарушать под страхом смерти, а здесь вроде XXI век, цивилизация, 
специально придумали правила, и для чего ? Чтобы их совершенно
спокойно и безо всякой причины нарушать по своему усмотрению...
Без единой претензии к кому либо из модеров, просто мысли вслух.

Ты много раз уже меня спрашивал, откуда якобы ненависть к другим
городам и восхваление Красноярска, но к сожалению так ни разу не
удосужился привести ни одного примера... Может лет пять-семь и была
какая-то агрессия, но уже сколько времени то прошло, я сейчас тонны
вывалю терок и срача между десятками городами, всех теперь банить ?

За примерами далеко не надо ходить. Вот лишь небольшая часть говно-
метания от пары участников форума в сторону Красноярска - это тупо
собирание "плохих" новостей с матерными и прочими комментами, при
этом всячески коверкая и название города и участников форума...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121041847
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121281620
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121582187
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121713192
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121812417
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121886231
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121889463
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121905846
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122273392
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122277050

А вот небольшая часть из моих "мегапостов" за последний месяц. Где
здесь мутные говнофото и унижение других городов на фоне цветущего
Красноярска ? Не вижу, извините... Не более чем просто сравнение. 
Для этого собственно форум и существует, чтобы обсуждать вопросы.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121277295&postcount=85162 baza
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121278640&postcount=85173 kott
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121279571&postcount=85179 plage
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121323103&postcount=85295 nino kz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121341115&postcount=85355 rnd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121347574&postcount=85430 temp
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121372955&postcount=85511 trk
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121534256&postcount=85645 les
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121542457&postcount=85715 tulip
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121564579&postcount=85807 bot
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121566068&postcount=85819 vesna
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121566425&postcount=85822 9may
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121570052&postcount=85858 pog vv
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121593947&postcount=85942 pdk
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121593960&postcount=85943 tec
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121621516&postcount=86008 rnd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121630454&postcount=86064 nsk gd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121633358&postcount=86076 uzs
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121645143&postcount=86107 bubl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121645701&postcount=86109 kofe
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121653317&postcount=86133 roev
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121653678&postcount=86134 dvor
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121668840&postcount=86152 kamni
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121669498&postcount=86156 red
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121676109&postcount=86240 molok
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121678758&postcount=86257 eko vv
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121679877&postcount=86258 transsib
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121696794&postcount=86301 flora
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121732661&postcount=86502 fauna
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121764934&postcount=86650 chel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121768030&postcount=86675 google
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121784907&postcount=86706 16+
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121791551&postcount=86789 may
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121792754&postcount=86810 gazon
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121793743&postcount=86815 mayy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121798012&postcount=86836 leto vv
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121811642&postcount=86860 skam
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121813010&postcount=86868 bomz
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122364651&postcount=88737 mister
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122366684&postcount=88744 taiga
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122386268&postcount=88798 sahal
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122388765&postcount=88840 park
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122410383&postcount=88973 dzd
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122422322&postcount=89066 panel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122436066&postcount=89137 doma
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122436698&postcount=89138 panel
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122469429&postcount=89331 mosty
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122419024&postcount=89020 nmu



xfury said:


> Доступ в чайную закрыли ЕМНИП по просьбам людей. Такой метод используется индивидуально и провести его могут только администраторы насколько я знаю.


Уверен на 146%, ни одной просьбы показать ты снова не сможешь... А
вот лишь часть из массовых протестных движений в мою защиту)) Или 
все эти высказывания и десятки лайков под ними ничего не значат ? 
Если копнуть, просьбы вернуть Бублина - это возражение модератору,
тогда по правилам форума все участники, высказавшиеся в мою защиту,
должны быть как минимум отправлены в бриг за несоблюдение правил ?
К слову сказать, то, что ты якобы не имел отношения к моему бригу, 
это еще одна ложь - я же вижу, по чьей просьбе был сделан этот бриг.


Contr 
Зря ты его забанил. Интереснейшую тему, можно сказать, похоронил. Стиль Бублина все давно знают, на его выкрутасы никто не жаловался, многое прощалось. Зачем не пойму было мочить ТСР, случайных людей здесь мало, зато действительно интересной информации сквозь тролл-потоки было с лихвой!
__________________
QN, Raschet, Olh, Ekb_Morlaix, Gkublok liked this post


Ekb_Morlaix
Честно говоря, мне Бублин безбожно доставляет. А его ворчания я принимаю беззлобно.
Думаю, остынет, через полгода снова вернется, будет вежливым первое время. Дальше сами знаете. 
__________________
beaver-hero, aidar89, uN90D1y, Romy404 liked this post


Кто его так? И за что? Без него опять тема ниочем будет.
__________________
Ekb_Morlaix, vegorv, alley cat, QN liked this post


Dober_86 виноват. Надо бы его тоже в бан, не?
__________________
Olh, 090990, Denis-55 liked this post


Shwed
Да без него реально уныленько.
__________________
Fire_Kot liked this post


IvanovS
надо назначать по ветке дежурного бублина.
__________________
Ekb_Morlaix, Konstantin I liked this post


flatron
Так у Dober абсолютно аналогичная риторика. Тогда уж, справедливости ради обоих банить надо было.
__________________


Dober_86
Фантомные боли по бублину.
__________________
Ekb_Morlaix, sept, aidar89, Topoliok, Askario and 4 others liked this post


Gkublok
50 оттенков бублина. 
__________________
Dober_86, Askario, Fire_Kot liked this post


это Добер его до срывов довел
__________________
Dober_86, Ekb_Morlaix, QN, alexbou, Olh and 1 others liked this post


Dober_86
Оппа! Какие люди, и это при забаненном ситизене и забриганном ярскнете 
__________________
Ekb_Morlaix, Askario, sept, Fire_Kot, Aleksander24 and 1 others liked this post


Tmn_72
Мистер бублин!
__________________
Dober_86, Fire_Kot, IvanovS liked this post


Ekb_Morlaix
Je suis Bublin.
__________________
Fire_Kot, uN90D1y, Gkublok, vegorv, roi95 liked this post


Shwed
Верните бублина!
__________________
Fire_Kot, Ekb_Morlaix, uN90D1y, Sergey-99 liked this post


Радиотехник
Отдайте Бублина 
__________________
IzyaKacman, Ekb_Morlaix, mr.bublin, Mirror, Falshivomonetchick and 7 others liked this post


Aleksander24
С чего ты решил, что его нет, он всегда рядом и ждет своего момента!
__________________
Dober_86, IvanovS, Ekb_Morlaix liked this post


Radiokott
верните Бублина, только он мог достойно отбиваться от владивостокских троллей, стаей коршунов нападающих на любого, кто усомнится в том, что Владик - центр мира 
__________________
Progress 122RUS, Anieliu, mr.bublin liked this post


Радиотехник
Не трожь Бублина пожалуйста. А то его в очередной раз кастрируют. 


krish12
Бублин, как отпуск прошел? 
__________________
Радиотехник, [email protected], Dober_86, Ekb_Morlaix, Sergey-99 liked this post


Ekb_Morlaix
На Бублина как на авторитета ссылаемся. По сути очень забавно. 
__________________
krish12, Dober_86, Prihlop, Dannmark, Fire_Kot and 3 others liked this post


Shwed
Ну и зачем его снова забанили?
__________________
alley cat, Ekb_Morlaix, Ludwigkoetzer, Fire_Kot, QN and 2 others liked this post


Fire_Kot
жаль Бублин это не сможет никак прокомментировать.
__________________
Ekb_Morlaix, Dober_86, IvanovS, Sergey-99 liked this post


Boris_54
верните бублина, блин!
_________________
Ekb_Morlaix, vegorv, Sergey-99, Fire_Kot liked this post


vegorv
как вариант - разрешить ярскнету доступ в чайную с условием бригов за каждое нарушений правил. посты и лайки то теряются с каждой реинкарнацией


Sergey-99
Без бублин, скучно здесь!
__________________
Fire_Kot liked this post


IvanovS
По-моему единственный форумчанин, кому было посвящена статья в лурке.
__________________
Askario liked this post


NickNN
Ты просто завидуешь ему, потому что ничего не добился в этой жизни.
__________________
Dober_86 liked this post


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Респект, что все аргументировал.


----------



## Dober_86

Монстр и нелюдь обидел ангела. 
Тут конечно банить.
Кто следил за веткой, знает, из-за чего, что и на КАКИЕ вещи отвечалось. Остальное неважно.

Без мультирегов, как некоторые, поэтому, наверное, прощайте. :angel:


----------



## yarsknet

Dober_86 said:


> Кто следил за веткой, знает, из-за чего, что и на КАКИЕ вещи отвечалось. Остальное неважно.


_Увы, снова лажа. Открой любой свой высер, прекрасно видно
где когда и как он был озвучен. К сожаления, вялая теория что
абсолютно всегда твои выпады были лишь защитными - яйца
выеденного не стоят. Или привести диалоги к каждой цитате ? _


----------



## vegorv

предлагаю разрешить доступ в чайную, если пост 1913 соберет 10+ лайков


----------



## Troshev

тема ТСР себя давно изжила. есть гораздо более взвешенная тема Cpaвнитeльнaя cтaтиcтикa пo гopoдaм PФ

ваши города никогда не станут третьей столицей как бы вы не пыжились. разница между вашими зеброгорсками так же ничтожна как и сама тема


----------



## ikeamen

Вот это бомбануло так бомбануло


----------



## vartal

Бублин постарался цитат накопипастить со ссылочками


----------



## Dober_86

Одни только новосибирцы постов бублина со словами "шлачки" "высер" и "панельный треш" могут страниц на пять набрать, и это как минимум. Так шта.. 
Некоторые цитатки кстати разделены\перегруппированы, для пущего эффекта  
И здесь бублин, нет-нет да соврамши. Тонким слоем фальши покрыто всё и всегда у него. Иногда толстым.


----------



## Красноярец

VIRTES-DOC said:


> Эти мудаки из Кырска меня уже достали, везде хвалят свой никчемный кырск, мол это ТСР.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=850674&page=93

Сам башка виноват, решил меня модерами пугать


----------



## yarsknet

Dober_86 said:


> Одни только новосибирцы постов бублина со словами "шлачки" "высер" и "панельный треш" могут страниц на пять набрать, и это как минимум. Так шта..
> Некоторые цитатки кстати разделены\перегруппированы, для пущего эффекта
> И здесь бублин, нет-нет да соврамши. Тонким слоем фальши покрыто всё и всегда у него. Иногда толстым.


1. Не смогут. У меня в лексиконе таких фраз нет в принципе.

2. Не разделены. У каждой цитыты сслыка на оригинальный пост.

3. Клевета - статья № 129 УК РФ. До 2 лет. Я серьезен как никогда. 

Ты уже даже жалости давно не вызываешь, только брезгливость...


----------



## yarsknet

vartal said:


> Бублин постарался цитат накопипастить со ссылочками


Всего лишь за месяц с небольшим, я дальше даже не стал копаться, 
и это всего лишь из ТСР, говно из Добера лилось и в других темах...


----------



## Contr

Когда *Красноярец* забанят, а Бублина выпустят на свободу?
Жду не дождусь справедливого решения.


----------



## ginnyg

Да пусть обе зверюшки живут... каждая по своему прекрасна


----------



## krish12

Дайте ярскнету доступ в чайную !!!


----------



## yarsknet

krish12 said:


> Дайте ярскнету доступ в чайную !!!


----------



## vegorv

да, его надо локализовать в 1 теме чайной. в тематических ветках отнимает много времени на опровержение его лжи. в ТСР это только в плюс.


----------



## yarsknet

vegorv said:


> да, его надо локализовать в 1 теме чайной. в тематических ветках отнимает много времени на опровержение его лжи. в ТСР это только в плюс.


Валерьянки выпей. Ни слова лжи не было, в голове у тебя компот закипел.


----------



## krish12

vegorv said:


> да, его надо локализовать в 1 теме чайной. в тематических ветках отнимает много времени на опровержение его лжи. в ТСР это только в плюс.


Лучше флуд в одной теме, которая и так под флейм заточена, чем в нескольких профильных ветках. 
Ну а все мы знаем, что Б.ублин тот еще флудер..


----------



## Steven_G

Как много высказываний наподобие этого


superodesit said:


> русских и нерусских людей, выступающих против войны в Чечня гэбня сотнями газом отравила (мюзиклНорд Ост), подобно нацистским старшим товарищам


требуется для бана данного товарища? Я понимаю, что он неоднократно плакался администрации форума, но, на мой взгляд, уже пора нашим модераторам отреагировать на его постоянную бредогенерацию


----------



## Troshev

он вроде как Клоун. то есть банить его если и можно, то максимум на неделю и за что-нибудь ужасное-приужасное. видать с каким-нибудь румынским супермодером сдружился


----------



## stfv

Думаю, такие негативные высказывания пользователя *Dober_86* по поводу строительства не в своём городе заслуживают жёсткого наказания.



Dober_86 said:


> "Ослепительные перспективы развернулись перед васюкинскими любителями. Пределы комнаты расширились. Гнилые стены коннозаводского гнезда рухнули, и вместо них в голубое небо ушел стеклянный тридцатитрехэтажный дворец шахматной мысли... "


Вообще *Dober_86* не следит за своим языком и в других ветках форума, очень часто провоцируя ненужную полемику.


----------



## stfv

Другие пользователи тоже замечают за *Dober_86*, например:



flatron said:


> любая ветка,где появляется Добер & компания,превращается в срач.
> Не умеет человек за своими словами следить.


----------



## krish12

Идет планомерная атака на активистов ТСР


----------



## Dober_86

stfv said:


> Думаю, такие негативные высказывания пользователя *Dober_86* по поводу строительства не в своём городе заслуживают жёсткого наказания.


Какие высказывания? Это цитата классиков. Какой пункт был нарушен?


----------



## Troshev

Steven_G said:


> Как много высказываний наподобие этого
> 
> требуется для бана данного товарища? Я понимаю, что он неоднократно плакался администрации форума, но, на мой взгляд, уже пора нашим модераторам отреагировать на его постоянную бредогенерацию


fixed

superodesit
BANNED

:banana:


----------



## Abzal

coth said:


> Правила.
> ЗЫ. Правила будут расширяться по мере их уточнения.


В списке правил не увидел правила на счет религии. Приемлемо ли оскорбление, унижение, призывы борьбы против какой то религии?


----------



## msasha_65

Abzal said:


> В списке правил не увидел правила на счет религии. Приемлемо ли оскорбление, унижение, призывы борьбы против какой то религии?


Пункт Е.15


----------



## yarsknet

А кто начал оффтоп, напомнить ?

Dober_86 View Post
краснояр, сгинь.
Владивосток-2012


----------



## ALEXEJ

^^ данного юзера стоит допустить в 3-ю столицу, ибо он хоть и слегка претенциозен, но добавляет в ветку неповторимый флёр соперничества, интриги и всеобщей радости. Товарищи третьестоличники, пидтримуйте!


----------



## Dober_86

Главным образом дляя того, чтобы он перестал флудить и разжигать срачи в профильных ветках.


----------



## novos

ikeamen said:


> в России свобода слова. оскорбление - субъективные оценки и личное дело оскорбившихся.


Пока суд или модератор не решит что это оскорбление.


----------



## novos

KLoun said:


> А нафига тогда вообще этот форум будет нужен?


Ну вот, а говоришь что не гадил никогда, а тут получается это у тебя смысл жизни.


----------



## KLoun

novos said:


> Ну вот, а говоришь что не гадил никогда, а тут получается это у тебя смысл жизни.


И где / в чём здесь "гадство"?


----------



## Сергей_Н

Уважаемые знатоки модераторы. А можно что-то сделать с данным персонажем? Постоянно переходит на личности, генерирует бред, обвиняет без каких либо доказательств и аргументов, в общем ведет себя явно хамски и неадекватно. Можно прописать ему живительных инъекций успокоительного?


----------



## forzen

Футбольный тред, конечно нельзя назвать высокодуховным местом, но пользователь *kanonirsss* из раза в раз, из раза в раз, понижает уровень общения ниже плинтуса. Срач, оскорбления - 95 процентов его постов в данной ветке. Я не знаю возможности движка, но можно ли для него хотя бы эту ветку сделать недоступной? Реально уже надоело.


----------



## Igor622015

Unomi, сырна бака, теперь вот его ник drag queen... неубиваемый троль.



petersgriff said:


> Ау, модераторы. Раз оно появился в чайной, давайте забаним очередную реинкарнацию Уноми? Правило E04 (относится так же к барнаульскому интяляхенту).


а вот и он



drag queen said:


> бла бла


----------



## Igor622015

Почему никакой реакции от модераторов?



Поклонник бульд;124283785 said:


> И руские свиньи - тоже азиаты!


----------



## KLoun

Igor622015 said:


> Почему никакой реакции от модераторов?


А им кто-нибудь сообщил?


----------



## Igor622015

Да.


----------



## novos

Уноми/Скасски должен иметь лояльное отношение как и Бублин тк красиво выступает.


----------



## Igor622015

Я не застал его как скасски, но то что писал уноми/сырно бака убого чуть более чем полностью. толстое трололо.


----------



## Dober_86

как сообщество относится к подписи пользователя *aidar89*? Прямая рекламная ссылка. Постит данный человек немало, следовательно, спам на весь форум. 
_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=194752
_


----------



## roi95

Не завидуй.


----------



## Demisgr77

Пфф, маленькая ссылка в одну строчку, мне не мешает, наоборот хороший магазин, от чего такие низкие цены?


----------



## KLoun

Demisgr77 said:


> ...от чего такие низкие цены?


китайская контрабанда


----------



## Igor622015

Ахтунг вернулся!


----------



## raisonnable

Тоже лайкобот какой-то.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Он некоторое время в сраче Киев-Спб участвовал.


----------



## Dober_86

Zaz теперь и "общаться" научился


----------



## pyataki

Dober_86 said:


> Zaz теперь и "общаться" научился


ссылку, пжлст


----------



## vegorv

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Он некоторое время в сраче Киев-Спб участвовал.


эх,такое пропустил. 
сейчас бы наверно наши братья не решились в такой спор ввязываться- в инфраструктуре, доходах, строительстве и пр. между Спб и Киевом уже просто пропасть.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Самое смешное, что его тогда A.s.78rus пригласил как секретное оружие.  Чижену пришлось туго...


----------



## ikeamen

pyataki said:


> ссылку, пжлст


коряво пока получается правда http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125864052&postcount=266480


----------



## pyataki

ikeamen said:


> коряво пока получается правда http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125864052&postcount=266480


лол, убила его ава))


----------



## NickFW

у меня вопрос: почему в правилах не указано, что фотографии и ссылки в сообщения вставлять нельзя, до написания минимум 10 сообщений???

и получается приходится по форуму искать чего бы написать "в тему", чтоб не сочли за спам... и не забанили...


----------



## xerx

Тема с фотками и ссылками довольно новая (где то год, что ли), а Правила редко корректируются. Потерпи пару лет, пропишем и это дело.


----------



## roi95

Господа, почистите "демографию" и остудите особо упоротых, которые мерятся зарплатами уже несколько страниц подряд.


----------



## Igor622015

В теме экономика России какая то вакханалия троллей и укротролей зареганых в августе...


----------



## raisonnable

msasha_65 said:


> У тебя не хромосом, у тебя мозгов не хватает. В т.ч. и для того, чтобы выучить один из самых простых в мире языков.
> А вот самомнения и гонору у тебя выше крыши. Но это не страшно: в этом плане ты ничем не отличаешься от большинства твоих сверстников-американцев, которые тоже не подозревают о существовании друих языков (кроме, разве что, испанского). Так что всё хоккей. kay:


Господин канадец уже порядком надоел. Помимо комментирования моего возраста (единственный его аргумент) теперь перешёл и к открытым оскорблениям. Кроме оскорблений распространение ложных фактов к тому же. Це нормально?


----------



## ikeamen

Совсем берега че-то попутал.. модератор..


----------



## bus driver

Скасски и Ланданар опять гадят в Демографии.


----------



## Ваня

^^ давай не рассказывай нам скасски, они там очень интеллигентно общаются


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> На форуме используется кодировка ISO-8859-1 (Western European ISO). При наличии включённого форсирования кодовой страницы 1251, её надо отключить. Для того, что бы это сделать в Windows 5.0 или выше (Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7 и т.п.) - скачайте и запустите этот файл и перезагрузитесь. Тестирование кодировки проводите только в этой ветке


Чегой-то не помогло, кракозябры при отправлении поста в темы по первости так и лезут, приходится перед отправкой копировать написанное и после отправки редактировать пост, иначе получается так:


> è ïåðåçàãðóçèòåñü. Òåñòèðîâàíèå êîäèðîâêè ïðîâîäèòå òîëüêî â ýòîé âåòêå×åãîé-òî íå ïîìîãëî, êðàêîçÿáðû ïðè îòïðàâëåíèè ïîñòà â òåìû ïî ïåðâîñòè òàê è ëåçóò, ïðèõîäèòñÿ ïåðåä îòïðàâêîé êîïèðîâàòü íàïèñàííîå è ïîñëå îòïðàâêè ðåäàêòèðîâàòü ïîñò


Такое только на этом форуме, на других таких косяков нету, причём, с такой же оболочкой. Настройки языка и стандартов правильные, так что даже и не знаю, где копать. Или теперь так и придётся мудохаться с копипастом?


----------



## ogonek

Бот,потрите.Два идентичных аккаунта,пишет ересь.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1233976
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1233973


----------



## forzen

Не ересь, просто малосодержательные посты. Ни о чем.


----------



## Dober_86

Бублин задаёт тон "дискуссии" в десятках веток с десятками форумчан. Только за последние дней 5



yarsknet said:


> Еще раз потыкать тебя в статистику моих постов и твоих, в которых одни истерики ?





yarsknet said:


> Все претензии к сайту мэрии, это не я картинки рисовал. И заткни уже свой фонтан.





yarsknet said:


> Иди гуляй, убожество.





yarsknet said:


> Сто раз уже тебе разжевывали. Обязательно себя снова выставлять идиотиком ?





yarsknet said:


> Почитай остальные посты
> этой истерички





yarsknet said:


> Шизофрения прямо открытая.





yarsknet said:


> Ты вообще в Красноярске хоть раз был ? Или снова на тяжелую наркоту перешел ?





yarsknet said:


> Да мне по барабану что не устраивает каких-то колхозников из Козульки.





yarsknet said:


> Клоун из тебя все хуже.





yarsknet said:


> ты это вякнешь,





yarsknet said:


> Давно у психиатра не был, видимо ?





yarsknet said:


> В твоем крошечном мозгу разве что.





yarsknet said:


> ты бы говном изошелся





yarsknet said:


> Ну ты тупооой.


----------



## yarsknet

Я тебя хоть чем то обидел, милок ? Если нет, заткнись тогда, пожалуйста )))
По правилам форума жаловаться от имени третьих лиц ты не имеешь права.


----------



## Dober_86

Это где такие правила?



> Правила.
> 
> E 01. Брань не приветствуется.
> 
> E 02. Спам запрещён. Двойные топики удаляются или объединяются.
> 
> E 03. Подстрекательство к ненависти так же не приветствуется.
> 
> E 04. Мультирегистрация запрещена.
> 
> E 05. Праздновать смерть мирных граждан не разрешается. В не зависимости от их национальности.
> 
> E 06. Писать необходимо в правильный форум. Продолжительный постинг в неверные секции рассматривается как спам.
> 
> E 07. Экстремистская литература и сайты не приветствуются.
> 
> E 08. Каждый участник несёт ответственность за то, что он пишет.
> 
> E 09. Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.
> 
> E 10. Конфронтация с модератором запрещена. При возникновении проблем используйте личные сообщения.
> 
> E 11. Постинг рекламы без разрешения модератора запрещен.
> 
> E 12. Не разрешено выкладывать личную информацию других участников форума.
> 
> E 13. Расистские высказыванию являются серьёзными оскорблениями и не приветствуются.
> 
> E 14. Гомофобия так же не приветствуется.
> 
> E 15. Как и нападки на религии и антисемитизм.
> 
> E 16. При выкладывании сторонней информации (статей, фотографий и т.п.) необходимо указывать ссылку на источник и имя или ник автора. Так же лучше воздержаться от полного копирования статей.
> 
> E 17. Порнография не разрешается.
> 
> E 18. Желание смерти другим участникам является неприемлемым поведением.
> 
> E 19. Воздержитесь от создания дополнительного аккаунта для участия во флейм войнах. См. пункт 04.
> 
> E 20. Не используйте оскорбительные метки. Модераторы и администраторы видят кто их ставил.
> 
> E 21. Не наезжайте на модераторов. Любые попытки будут жестоко и беспощадно пресекаться.
> 
> E 22. Не используйте SSC как плацдарм для атаки на другой форум.


----------



## Demisgr77

Мила и Инночка не настоящие!


----------



## Ritmo-F

Demisgr77 said:


> Мила и Инночка не настоящие!


Вообще беспредел, ни пофлиртовать, ни подкатить


----------



## KLoun

Demisgr77 said:


> Мила и Инночка не настоящие!


Только что дошло?


----------



## dentorson

а размещение фоток без указания ресурса, откуда взято, приветствуется? я просто случайно здесь увидел свои фоточки.. я думаю что ссылаться на источник не помешает, так ведь ?


----------



## alley cat

> а размещение фоток без указания ресурса, откуда взято, приветствуется?


Не приветствуется, некоторые юзеры просто не утруждают себя указанием ресурса


----------



## dentorson

alley cat said:


> Не приветствуется, некоторые юзеры просто не утруждают себя указанием ресурса


и как исправить эту ситуацию? а то он на мои сообщения не отвечает. в личке тоже молчит.


----------



## alley cat

dentorson said:


> и как исправить эту ситуацию? а то он на мои сообщения не отвечает. в личке тоже молчит.


Написать модераторам, они снесут его посты


----------



## dentorson

alley cat said:


> Написать модераторам, они снесут его посты


ага, спасибо. так и сделал.


----------



## Mccein

а за оскорбления в личке бан положен?


----------



## msasha_65

Mccein said:


> а за оскорбления в личке бан положен?


Увы, нет.
На то она и личка.


----------



## vartal

Почему у меня упорно при отправлении вновь написанного русскими буквами часто вылезают кракозябры? Вот такие:


> Ïî÷åìó ó ìåíÿ óïîðíî ïðè îòïðàâëåíèè âíîâü íàïèñàííîãî ðóññêèìè áóêâàìè ÷àñòî âûëåçàþò êðàêîçÿáðû?


Такое только на этом форуме, больше нигде таких заморочек нет. Если сам текст в постах ещё можно подредактировать, то подпись ни в какую, кракозябрит без изменений.


----------



## Dober_86

Вот тут несколько страниц просто спама

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842658&page=95


----------



## Ваня

^^ там вся тема сплошной срач и спам


----------



## Mccein

один долбанутый барнаулец спамит вторые сутки в этой теме, закройте ему доступ в чайную плиз или предупредите хотя бы

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842658&page=96

выражение "унтерменш" тут теперь не является оскорбительным?


----------



## raisonnable

Можно это как-то купировать? Раньше барахтались только в метрополитенах, но постепенно этот срач захватывает всю инфраструктуру.


----------



## ikeamen

боги.. оно уже и в федеральные ветки полезло


----------



## vartal

raisonnable said:


> Можно это как-то купировать? Раньше барахтались только в метрополитенах, но постепенно этот срач захватывает всю инфраструктуру.


Непонятно, что это барахталось и в метрополитенах, поскольку по теме ничего не было, одни какие-то бессвязные и бредовые высказывания о каких-то там экспериментах.


----------



## Suomi 777

Потерли тему про баб


----------



## msasha_65

Suomi 777 said:


> Потерли тему про баб


Сами виноваты. Ведь просили вас фотки не постить? Никакие? Просили. Много раз.
Всем пофигу.
Тред удалил лично Ян. И больше подобных тредов у нас не будет.


----------



## Dober_86




----------



## KLoun

msasha_65 said:


> Сами виноваты. Ведь просили вас фотки не постить? Никакие? Просили. Много раз.
> Всем пофигу.
> Тред удалил лично Ян. И больше подобных тредов у нас не будет.


Видимо пора попросить лично Яна, чтобы вообще закрыл эту помойку под названием "Чайная" (ну или грохнул бы несколько десятков её завсегдатаем, и чтоб их больше не было).


----------



## Tokion

msasha_65 said:


> Тред удалил лично Ян. И больше подобных тредов у нас не будет.


Тут ему времени хватает, а как вынести "новые" (уже год как) региональные ветки на главную - хрен дождешься.


----------



## DeNi$

Член зебры, в стоячем положении, на этом форуме запрещен? Не знал. Пойду читать правила.


----------



## Ваня

Да... тему про женщин жалко, там были разные интересности. Чайная для меня теперь почти потеряла смысл

я давно предлагал в тему про *Гробы* постить разных девок или в *Женатую жизнь*


----------



## Объемный

Мне и Моим Ессентукам по этому форуму Ульяновск мои нервы портит можед другу и создателю сайта скайсраперсить Яну на Ульяновск пожаловаться как на родину Владимира Ильича Ленина мне он с созданием советского союза мне инвалиду не чего хорошего не зделал своим Комунизмом пусть ради меня от яна Ульяновск получит баню


----------



## forzen

Объемный;127912319 said:


> Мне и Моим Ессентукам по этому форуму Ульяновск мои нервы портит можед другу и создателю сайта скайсраперсить Яну на Ульяновск пожаловаться как на родину Владимира Ильича Ленина мне он с созданием советского союза мне инвалиду не чего хорошего не зделал своим Комунизмом пусть ради меня от яна Ульяновск получит баню


ок


----------



## Dober_86

Бред сумасшедшего.


----------



## ikeamen

сделайте че-нибудь с этим ростовским недоразумением


----------



## vegorv

как много интересных личностей на юге климат влияет?


----------



## Mccein

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842658&page=103

барнаулец снова зафонтанировал


----------



## Contr

Дык, судя по контексту, у вас обоюдный обмен мнениями)


----------



## Объемный

ikeamen said:


> сделайте че-нибудь с этим ростовским недоразумением


А что весёлые посты про Обезьянок что вам не понравилось


----------



## Abzal

Прошу запретить сепаратистские высказывания на форуме. И наказывать за высказывания такого рода.



Alex_Msk said:


> В идеале к России нужно присоединить:
> 
> - Белоруссию;
> - Новороссию, с Харьковом и Одессой;
> - южную Сибирь, которая оказалась на севере Казахстана;
> 
> И можно быть довольным!


----------



## raisonnable

Да, я бы тоже запретил да и в бриг отправил заодно. Ведь это называется воссоединение, а не присоединение.


----------



## Dober_86

kharlam said:


> сделать хабару мировым центром хоккея с мячом и киокушинки, тогда никакие безмозглые пидара.... с владика глумиться над городом не будут.


...

Не проходит недели, чтобы этот персонаж ни с того ни с сего не испустил лучи ...любви на Владивосток. Что ж такое-то.


----------



## stfv

Dober_86 said:


> ...
> 
> Не проходит недели, чтобы этот персонаж *ни с того ни с сего* не испустил лучи ...любви на Владивосток. Что ж такое-то.


Эх, Добер, тут надо контекст читать. Не было "ни с того ни с сего". Зачем вводишь людей в заблуждение. Ваш приморский варяг-гопник пришёл в тематическую хабаровскую ветку и начал высмеивать Хабаровск. Вот Харлам и ответил.


----------



## Dober_86

А, вот увидел. Келденис, да какой гопник, нормальный чувак, общается нормально. А вот что его тролльнуть Хабару понесло, бог знает) гопники это Шумахер или там Красноярец.


----------



## Красноярец

Dober_86 said:


> гопник это Красноярец.


Оскорбление! необходимо принять меры!


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Интересно, что будет, если поменять строчную и заглавную буквы?


----------



## vegorv

банить бессмысленно - опять же воскреснет (замучаетесь как с Витей абаканским). проще чайную ему открыть и туда направить весь его негатив.


----------



## Dober_86

**RS** said:


> Сейчас возьмусь за Красноярск.


----------



## Shwed

ginnyg said:


> зачем ТСР опять превращать в помойку? там сейчас вполне милое общение...


А нахрена там "милое общение"? Бублина в ТСР!


----------



## Aleksander24

Inside24 said:


> Уебок, нервишки шалят? ))
> А может заехать вечерком ебало тебе начистить?)))



Примите меры!


----------



## osmant

ничего себе в Красноярске страсти шалят! Сразу видно, третья столица России!


----------



## Сергей_Н

Товарищи модераторы. А можно вот с этим гражданином что-нибудь этакое сделать? А то он нам весь региональный форум уже загадил бессмысленным флудом.


----------



## Alexander_IV

Подскажите, а как можно отредактировать название темы, а то пробелы забыл.


----------



## msasha_65

Alexander_IV said:


> Подскажите, а как можно отредактировать название темы, а то пробелы забыл.


Попроси любого модератора, имеющего права модерирования интересующего тебя раздела.
(внизу есть список)


----------



## Steven_G

Вопрос к модератором по поводу злостного мультирега УноМи, имеющего уже, наверное, с десяток реинкарнаций (skasski, сырно бака, сказки, лямур и другие, нынешняя Shiloh Jolie-Pitt). Каждый раз его реинкарнация получает бан за свою бредятину, но каждый раз на это уходит как минимум месяц. Понятное дело, что мультирегистрация фактически имеет место не только у него, но когда у человека уже 10 ников, не пора ли его банить сразу после появления очередного?


----------



## The_Spirit

Красноярск снова утонул в тоннах бессмысленных постов *yarsknet*.


----------



## osmant

а что у вас, своего красноярского модера нет?


----------



## Ваня

^^ на всю Сибирь один только AlexP, меня никто не хочет назначить


----------



## Сергей_Н

А можно этого представителя Ынтеллектуальной илиты 404 отправить куда-нибудь подальше.


----------



## coth

yarsknet said:


> Спорный пункт. Во-первых, никакой закон это не прописывает,
> во-вторых, ссылка на страницу где скажем новость скопирована
> с другого сайта (первоисточника) считается верно размещенной ?
> 
> Даже если на этой странице новость украдена, без приведения
> источника ? То есть сворованное кем-то мне надо подписывать ?
> 
> ЗЫ : ТАКЖЕ пишется слитно, уже года три назад об этом писал (((


Правило федеральное. Действует на всём форуме, а не только в российской секции.


----------



## yarsknet

> Правило федеральное.


Нет такого правила.


----------



## The_Spirit

yarsknet said:


> Нет такого правила.


Перечитай стартовое сообщение этой темы.


> E 16. При выкладывании сторонней информации (статей, фотографий и т.п.) необходимо указывать ссылку на источник и имя или ник автора. Так же лучше воздержаться от полного копирования статей.


----------



## roi95

Изверги, за что Объёмного забанили?


----------



## Санчес

А и вправду за что Объемного забанили


----------



## vartal

Санчес;129723251 said:


> А и вправду за что Объемного забанили


Но ты же снова с нами


----------



## Dober_86

Усмирите Ярскнета, пожалуйста. Опять красноярские ветки Новосибирском обгадил.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1851597&page=12


----------



## Federation2014

^^А демократия всегда неизбежно до п...ды доводит.


----------



## Dober_86

Менее всего ожидаешь увидеть женскую половую пихву в треде "Мой топ-30 православных храмов в РФ" ))


----------



## osmant

Канонирсс помнится в юные годы тоже этим отличался - постил только православные храмы и женские причиндалы ))) Потом злые модеры ему это делать запретили, и теперь он копипастит во всех остальных темах (


----------



## zabobu

Кончился бриг у Радиотехника.


----------



## ancov

zabobu said:


> Кончился бриг у Радиотехника.


Это плохо?


----------



## Ваня

Трепещите едерасты.


----------



## osmant

А "половую пихту" так и не удалили)))) Народ, гоу постить кралей, походу теперь модеры не против )))


----------



## Dober_86

Пихву, не пихту) Хоть как знать, если ли пихва у пихты. Дупло точно встречается.


----------



## Benchmark

alley cat said:


> Не бот, но 99 % его сообщений оффтоп, и всякая ерунда.


Нормальный он, пусть пишет, много здравых постов, отлично освещает Тагил, только формат нестандартный. Так что, он инакомыслящий, убивать?


----------



## Benchmark

alley cat said:


> Вот именно наполняет непонятно чем, зачем постить сотни фоток давно построенных зданий, по одной фотке в пост.
> 
> Зачем делить маленький город в котором и так ничего не строится, на микрорайоны..
> 
> Да сами темы о выставке которая прошла, о метрополитене которого никогда не будет и.т.д.
> 
> Ну и до кучи топит хорошие областные строительные темы, не успеют там что-нибудь написать а она уже внизу страницы.


Пусть делает сколько хочет, зато не копистит как канонижит, а оставляет комменты, молодец, заставил о себе говорить!


----------



## Kogan

Dober_86 said:


> Менее всего ожидаешь увидеть женскую половую пихву в треде "Мой топ-30 православных храмов в РФ" ))


Ты просто плохо знаешь православных.


----------



## Federation2014

^^Мда уж, чтение одной страницы укрогилки про Крым в сравнении с обсуждением его в наших тредах ярко показывает всю разницу двух стран. Комментарии даже не нужны.


----------



## osmant

Не прошло и недели, как при попустительстве модераторов пихва и правда превратилась в пихту! :lol::lol::lol:



таганрог;130228215 said:


> А чем Грузия помoгла хoхлам знаете? - прислала министрами морального урода Мишу Саакашвили и сучку Эко Згуладзе с голой п....й.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> По желанию зрителей УЖОС замазал. А найти можно в http://imageban.ru/show/2015/01/20/a6e9585407d78831a3abfa50bc7c5878/jpg


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Это надо в цитатник.)


----------



## Ваня

osmant said:


> Не прошло и недели, как при попустительстве модераторов пихва и правда превратилась в пихту! :lol::lol::lol:


ну и зря


----------



## Federation2014

Вот это кустище!


----------



## zabobu

Federation2014 said:


> ^^Мда уж, чтение одной страницы укрогилки про Крым в сравнении с обсуждением его в наших тредах ярко показывает всю разницу двух стран. Комментарии даже не нужны.


А какая разница? Больше эмоций? Ну так наши солдаты к ним пришли, а не наоборот.


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Вот это кустище!


Мотня а ля семидесятые 

(аттеншен эдалт контент)
http://www.ebaked.com/pictures/early_madonna_nudes03.gif


----------



## vartal

zabobu said:


> Ну так наши солдаты к ним пришли, а не наоборот.


Если бы пришли наши солдаты, то все это б увидели сразу и не мурыжилось всё столько времени, как и не было никаких Минсков-1 или 2 за ненадобностью.


----------



## Dober_86

yarsknet said:


> Ты до сих пор не понял, что я сам ухожу в бриг ?


----------



## Myxomop

Прям жена декабриста... только без декабриста.


----------



## avto_trest

Закройте этому персонажу, доступ в грозненскую ветку: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130365530&postcount=420

До последнего времени, думал, что для ксенофобствующих троллей, на форуме дальше чайной, гулять не пускают!))


----------



## osmant

ааа, вот он где прописался! ))) Терпите, с марта возобновляется футбольный чемпионат, он от вас сбежит в соответствующую тему ))


----------



## avto_trest

osmant said:


> ааа, вот он где прописался! ))) Терпите, с марта возобновляется футбольный чемпионат, он от вас сбежит в соответствующую тему ))


Не так, чтобы сильно бесит, просто сам подался на его троллинг, а в итоге после такого идет банальный срач!


----------



## zabobu

А мне жалко Бублина. Может создать благотворительный фонд ему на таблетки?


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Да, у него фиксация на таблетках/наркотиках наблюдается.

"Так что заканчивай нести такой чудовищный бред, выпей таблеток."


----------



## vegorv

он еще про электроток говорил,возможно он эффективнее будет. 

а что вы хотите, работа риэлтером да еще в покрытом смогом Крске - нелегкое испытание


----------



## Federation2014

А за что Игоря покарали? Ну который Igor622015.


----------



## ancov

Он меня не лайкал.


----------



## Nekstyle

Progress 122RUS said:


> В Центральной России лишь Москва живёт красиво. В Сибири города гораздо лучше живут, чем городишки типа Кирова, Брянска, Вологды, Твери, Калуги, Липецка, Тамбова, Рязани, Владимира, Тулы, и прочей ебо*ы вокруг Москвы
> Честно. Я не утрирую.


Ну это уже перебор


----------



## Federation2014

ancov said:


> Он меня не лайкал.


Заз вот вообще модераторов не лайкает принципиально. Надо написать ему, что в зоне риска.


----------



## Mccein

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842658&page=146

Прошу закрыть Прогрессу доступ в чайную, он походу реально поехал крышей и засрал всю тему своим бредом, попутно обосрав большую часть Европейской части России


----------



## msasha_65

Federation2014 said:


> Заз вот вообще модераторов не лайкает принципиально. Надо написать ему, что в зоне риска.


С чего ты взял?
У меня каждый день десятка два-три лайков от него.
И это при том, что в последнее время я пишу здесь крайне редко.

Вот только формального повода придраться к нему за его лайки нет.
Может, ему и правда нравятся те посты, которые он лайкает?


----------



## Federation2014

Да? Ну может, просто я когда как-то просматривал фототреды в прошлом году, обратил внимание, что от него идут лайки всем подряд кроме модераторов. Проверил в других тредах - тоже так же было. Подумал, что у него в алгоритм это заложено, мало ли, чтоб не обращать на себя внимание лишний раз после репрессии хайклиффа.


----------



## martin_marksman

Mccein said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842658&page=146
> 
> Прошу закрыть Прогрессу доступ в чайную, он походу реально поехал крышей и засрал всю тему своим бредом, попутно обосрав большую часть Европейской части России


нехилая заруба у вас там в ТСР-ФНЛ :cheers:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Скоро будет жарче, я дал ссылку pol85 - патриоту Нижнего Тагила. 77 (семьдесят семь) постов в день. :troll:

Без шуток, угомоните его, он просто забил трепом всю секцию. Про несуществующее метро девять страниц написал!!!


----------



## Mccein

Сначала прогресса угомоните его непрекращающийся поток сознания в ТСР 2 уже реально достал


----------



## Federation2014

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Про несуществующее метро девять страниц написал!!!


Так же стебно, как про легендарное барнаульское?


----------



## Dober_86

Да ну вас, без Прогги и Зазика этот форум чуточку потускнеет) Зачем их трогать... 



> А за что Игоря покарали? Ну который Igor622015.


Ольгинского? Серьёзно??! За що?


----------



## Dober_86

Недолго от ярскнета-Бублина отдыхали... Мультирег завёлся в "младшей" ТСР. Типа чтобы не спалиться. Лексикон один в один, даже экспертизу не надо проводить. Все типичные фразы и обороты:



un256 said:


> У меня то как раз цитаты, ссылки и факты. *Ессно *никто не принуждает





un256 said:


> Причем до смешного :





un256 said:


> С какого перепугу





un256 said:


> Ты так нелепо пытаешь оправдать провал 2015 года по вводу,
> пряом жалость берет..
> - это к хорошему психиатру обращайся.





un256 said:


> Красноярск последние 10 лет сдает в
> районе 700 тыс, плюс минус (спад 2009 года - общий для всех).





un256 said:


> Вот твои фантазии, высосанные из пальца (надеюсь) оч доставляют))





un256 said:


> все остальное, в том числе твои фантазии - БРЕД.





un256 said:


> Разве что шизофреникам.


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Ольгинского? Серьёзно??! За що?


И давно Ольгино к Новосибу присоединили? Или для вас там все, что западнее Иркутска, где-то рядом?


Dober_86 said:


> Недолго от ярскнета-Бублина отдыхали... Мультирег завёлся в "младшей" ТСР. Типа чтобы не спалиться. Лексикон один в один, даже экспертизу не надо проводить. Все типичные фразы и обороты:


Так вот зачем он добровольно в бриг уходит


----------



## Dober_86

> И давно Ольгино к Новосибу присоединили?


Да это шутки такие. Цифровой не обидится.


----------



## Igor622015

Dober_86 said:


> Ольгинского?


Ога, из этого Ольгино пишу


А вообще конечно не ожидал от модера что он влепит мне карточку по сути ни за что, видимо затаив прошлые обиды из темы экономика... как то мелочно.


----------



## Federation2014

Неужели казахский модер забригал?:lol:


----------



## Igor622015

Как раз казахский модер один из самых вменяемых из тех с кем приходилось сталкиваться...


----------



## [email protected]

Igor622015 said:


> Как раз казахский модер один из самых вменяемых из тех с кем приходилось сталкиваться...


Зато у украинских модеров тихо-потихоньку чердак уезжает. Как ни странно, львовский Тушкан держится, а донецкий Артемка уже "поехал".


----------



## Federation2014

Ну и не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять. В лучшем случае матом обложат сразу коллективно, что бы ни написали, в худшем вообще забанят.


----------



## ikeamen

[email protected] said:


> а донецкий Артемка уже "поехал".


 «уже»? там давно клиника полнейшая.. как и Хавк.. или как его там


----------



## [email protected]

Federation2014 said:


> Ну и не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять. В лучшем случае матом обложат сразу коллективно, что бы ни написали, в худшем вообще забанят.


Я в режиме read-only в дурку заглядываю: дискутировать с ними бесполезно, а вот почитать "альтернативу" интересно: свядомые фантазии сравнить с окружающей меня реальностью. Да и посмотреть что строится. 



ikeamen said:


> «уже»? там давно клиника полнейшая.. как и Хавк.. или как его там


Я с домайданными временами сравниваю. Из юзверей Мохнатое_Пельме и Велтон оскотинились знатно. Остальные либо до сих пор вне политики и внутри регитнальных веток, либо тупорылыми были изначально.


----------



## Dober_86

Ну вот, за лёгкий беззлобный троллинг бублина карточки раздают.  А Бублин реально решил пойти войной против всего форума, читали? Он теперь, как сам пишет, доносит, причём ВСЕМ модерам сразу, даже за слово "бублин", т.к. это, оказывается, видишь ли, оскорбление. Что к чему вообще... Бублин, назови своё имя, будем тебя по имени величать, а покуда Бублин, Ярскнет и прочие твои кучи мультирегов - всего лишь ники, в равной степени взаимозаменяемые и применимые. 

Ему, похоже, как деанон устроили, так и совсем озлобился на весь белый свет.


----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> Бублин, назови своё имя, будем тебя по имени величать, а покуда Бублин, Ярскнет и прочие твои кучи мультирегов - всего лишь ники, в равной степени взаимозаменяемые и применимые.


Владислав.


----------



## [email protected]

Чувствуется приближение весны: мультиреги стали мультирегаться ее активнее


----------



## ogonek

Закройте доступ новичкам в чайную,хотя бы тем, у кого нет 100 сообщений.
Большинство ukropитеки,которые по кругу срут.


----------



## osmant

я бы и до тысячи лимит установил ))) чтобы народ региональные ветки развивал, а не шел через месяц после регистрация помоями разбрасываться...


----------



## Igor622015

Да дискуссии в чайной должны быть привилегией для старичков форума а не для троллей однодневок.)


----------



## Cooliber

Зачем опять бублина забанили? Всегда с интересом его читаю, ну иногда перегибает палку. Но можно же сделать ему скидку как аксакалу?


----------



## ikeamen

Cooliber said:


> Зачем опять бублина забанили?


он сам себя банит
диссидентура


----------



## raisonnable

Cooliber said:


> Всегда с интересом его читаю, ну иногда перегибает палку.


Можешь ещё и послушать, при желании :smug:


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Из него куда-то остроумие пропало в последнее время, осталась только желчь.

И раньше он больше текста выдавал, сейчас на фото перешел. В инстаграмме зарегистрировался, наверно.


----------



## ikeamen

raisonnable said:


> Можешь ещё и послушать, при желании :smug:


бубля подкасты начал выпускать?


----------



## raisonnable

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> В инстаграмме зарегистрировался, наверно.


О нет, мои фотки снова в опасности! Знаю я этих... сибиряков.



ikeamen said:


> бубля подкасты начал выпускать?


Ты не в теме


----------



## ikeamen

raisonnable said:


> О нет, мои фотки снова в опасности! Знаю я этих... сибиряков.


:naughty:


raisonnable said:


> Ты не в теме


эх..
вот так вот пропустишь день.. и всё. упустил тренд.


----------



## raisonnable

Месяц, а не день. Или около того.


----------



## Federation2014

Я тоже пропустил. Напомните?


----------



## zabobu

Бублин сейчас в зоне риска. Хотя.. Кто его знает. Но спалился полностью.


----------



## vegorv

Да, удивительно, как он додумался выложить фотки из своего окна. Троллям 80 уровня такие глупости нельзя совершать.


----------



## ikeamen

он это и лет пять назад делал. когда заселился (предполагаю). показывал вид на Планету и т.п.


----------



## Inside24

Владик, как всегда, посчитал себя умнее всех на свете. Потворствовал себе в благодушии, что при его манере вести беседу - просто непозволительная роскошь.
Ну и естественно полное дилетантство в строительной сфере, а так бы был в курсе существования начертательной геометрии, фотографического анализа, геосъемки, проектных отметок и пр.


----------



## Inside24

ikeamen said:


> он это и лет пять назад делал. когда заселился (предполагаю). показывал вид на Планету и т.п.


Даже не надо открывать проект с отметками планеты, он же успел нафотать и свой двор, и на длинном фокусе дома на перекрестке 9-мая-Авиаторов. Дилетант одним словом.


----------



## ikeamen

и что теперь? он жив?


----------



## Igor622015

Че случилось то? Кто то новосибирцы вычислили где он живет, подкараулили и отп...здили его показали кто на самом деле столица Сибири?


----------



## Mccein

У нас за такое теперь не банят?



Gonagold said:


> Крым - это теперь богом забытая земля. Севастополь на днище. Уже 2 года прошло, а все так же печально. Самое смешное, что население Севастополя недовольно меняйло, но они ничего не будут делать, потому что они терпилы. Русская илитка спокойно доет гоев, потому что гои ничего не в состоянии сделать. Нация рабов.


----------



## raisonnable

Банили уже неоднократно...


----------



## Mccein

Ну он уже второй день подряд прыгает с ветки на ветку и их засирает, наверно уже пора банить


----------



## raisonnable

Да не второй, уже давненько...


----------



## DeNi$

Mccein said:


> Ну он уже второй день подряд прыгает с ветки на ветку и их засирает, наверно уже пора банить


 Так это крымчанка, дочь русского офицера - севастополь_инсайдер. Одна из его реинкарнаций. Легко вычислить - имеет слабость к гугло панорамам.


----------



## msasha_65

Mccein said:


> У нас за такое теперь не банят?


Готов. reach:


----------



## Inside24

Господа модераторы, почему данный товарищ не в бриге? Это не первое его сообщение подобного рода, вчера уже было удалено аналогичное, но человек на свободе.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130545591&postcount=2538

*E 15. Как и нападки на религии и антисемитизм.*


----------



## ikeamen

и где тут антисемитизм и нападки на религию?
жид – то же самое что еврей. просто первое – устаревшее..
еврей – это национальность. 
то же самое, если сказать «Inside24 – пуэрториканец»


----------



## raisonnable

Не жид, а иудеямэн:nono:


----------



## vartal

Да всё бы ничего, если пишешь без использования каких-либо тегов, никаких зябр и близко тогда нет, но стоит добавить какой-то смайлик или воспользоваться любым тегом - так всё, сразу зябра вылезает при первой отправке поста...


----------



## ikeamen

Federation2014 said:


> Ускорения - это ты про Opera Turbo? У меня оно есть в том варианте оперы, что на хромовском движке.


нет. которое еще в старых версиях появилось. с сжатием графики и прочей белибердой

ускорение так-то щас и в яндекс.браузере есть


----------



## Igor622015

У димана новый аккаунт... и суток не прошло.



Diorr said:


> глава роскомнадзора так не считает. по его мнению объективность за ватными Раша Тудей и не более.


----------



## Federation2014

Здесь годами процветает усатая тирания, привыкай.


----------



## raisonnable

Это заговор против Тагила...


----------



## osmant

pol85 said:


> Жаль,что не ценит труд другого человека,этот модератор,столько фото и информации - всё потёр,(а главное не признаётся,ни кто из модераторов,за такие поступки нужно отбирать "права модератора").


А в чем труд-то состоял? Ты ходил по городу, фотки делал? Интересные статьи писал? Или же выкладывал чужие статьи с фотками, далеко не всегда размещая гиперссылки на их настоящих авторов? :bash:


----------



## ancov

Federation2014 said:


> Здесь годами процветает усатая тирания, привыкай.


Алё, это местные модераторы. Усатые не имеют прав на модерацию Свердловской области.


----------



## Dober_86

Как это??? Анков, ты пiдiрвал мою вiру во всемогущество усатой тирании.


----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> Как это??? Анков, ты пiдiрвал мою вiру во всемогущество усатой тирании.


Внизу всегда есть список модераторов, которые могут модерировать данный раздел форума...

Всё тебе приходится объяснять. Что бы ты без меня делал?


----------



## Dober_86

А не знал, правда. Челом бью и дуже дякую, друг!  :master:


----------



## vegorv

Добер лет в 40 перестанет быть новичком, раньше не ждите


----------



## Federation2014

ancov said:


> Алё, это местные модераторы. Усатые не имеют прав на модерацию Свердловской области.


Там модерируют безусые юнцы?


----------



## coth

vartal said:


> А делать его более совершенным не планируется? А то как перешёл на десятую винду, так при ответе с тегами вылезают кракозябры, поэтому приходится перед первой отправкой поста копировать и после нажимать на редактирование и заново вставлять - только тогда кракозябры становятся вновь читаемыми буквами. Почему-то на других форумах и где бы-то ещё ни было такого вообще нет, только тут:
> À äåëàòü åãî áîëåå ñîâåðøåííûì íå ïëàíèðóåòñÿ? À òî êàê ïåðåø¸ë íà äåñÿòóþ âèíäó, òàê ïðè îòâåòå ñ òåãàìè âûëåçàþò êðàêîçÿáðû, ïîýòîìó ïðèõîäèòñÿ ïåðåä ïåðâîé îòïðàâêîé ïîñòà êîïèðîâàòü è ïîñëå íàæèìàòü íà ðåäàêòèðîâàíèå è çàíîâî âñòàâëÿòü - òîëüêî òîãäà êðàêîçÿáðû ñòàíîâÿòñÿ âíîâü ÷èòàåìûìè áóêâàìè. Ïî÷åìó-òî íà äðóãèõ ôîðóìàõ è ãäå áû-òî åù¸ íè áûëî òàêîãî âîîáùå íåò, òîëüêî òóò.


Это не десятка, а левые проги и левые русификаторы которые заменяют в системе 1250 кодировку на 1251. В правилах была ссылка на файлик для реестра восстанавливающий стандартные настройки.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Это не десятка, а левые проги и левые русификаторы которые заменяют в системе 1250 кодировку на 1251


Какие ещё проги и русификаторы? У меня 10 обновлённая через центр обновлений с 8.1, а до этого был предустановленная 8, всё лицензионное и официальное. И никаких там прог и русификаторов не ставил. На 8 и 8.1 кракозябр не было и в помине, все кракозябры появились только после обновления до 10. На всех остальных форумах всё нормально, никаких зябр нет даже на 10. Проблемы только тут. Кэш чистил. Так что это может не десятка, а движок у форума устарел уже или банально не совместим с новыми ОСями? К тому же это бета до сих пор.


coth said:


> В правилах была ссылка на файлик для реестра восстанавливающий стандартные настройки.


Ты думаешь, я его не применял? Бесполезно, как было, так и осталось.


----------



## ginnyg

сожги компьютер уже...


----------



## coth

vartal said:


> Какие ещё проги и русификаторы? У меня 10 обновлённая через центр обновлений с 8.1, а до этого был предустановленная 8, всё лицензионное и официальное. И никаких там прог и русификаторов не ставил. На 8 и 8.1 кракозябр не было и в помине, все кракозябры появились только после обновления до 10. На всех остальных форумах всё нормально, никаких зябр нет даже на 10. Проблемы только тут. Кэш чистил. Так что это может не десятка, а движок у форума устарел уже или банально не совместим с новыми ОСями? К тому же это бета до сих пор.
> Ты думаешь, я его не применял? Бесполезно, как было, так и осталось.


Значит остаётся только одна причина - руки.


----------



## vartal

ginnyg said:


> сожги компьютер уже...


Во-первых, не компьютер, а ноут, во-вторых, из-за одного этого форума этого делать не собираюсь, в третьих, сожги лучше себя, чтобы глупые советы не раздавал налево и направо, ладушки?


coth said:


> Значит остаётся только одна причина - руки.


А почему не ноги? Причём тут мои руки, если такие проблемы только с этим форумом? Неужели надо это постоянно повторять? На других форумах, в том числе на подобных движках, такого и в помине нет.


----------



## coth

Причину я тебе назвал. 100% это она.

На других форумах либо UTF8 используется, либо Win1251, по-этому проблемы просто не видно.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Да ему уже кто только что не советовал. 
Ведь проблема только у него, значит, ничего глобального там нет.


----------



## zabobu

ikeamen said:


> нет. которое еще в старых версиях появилось. с сжатием графики и прочей белибердой
> 
> ускорение так-то щас и в яндекс.браузере есть


Я вот что-то билиберды не замечал в Опере. Правда я давно уже обхожусь андроидными гаджетами, но году в 2004 как попробовал Оперу, лучше ничего не встречал. Куча плюсов и полезных функций и особенностей, самая быстрая работа, моментальное перелистывание назад с сохранением текста в окошке ответа. Хотя конечно многим свойственно портиться, а что-то всегда и было отстоем как тормозной ЖЖ например (это я уже о сайтах). Были шикарные сервисы панорамио и яндекс фотки, превратили в говно, яндекс почта тоже еле ворочается. есть же сайты где все летает, но обычно перегружают всяким дерьмом типа надо не отставать хотя как правило это больше во вред.


----------



## vartal

coth said:


> Причину я тебе назвал. 100% это она


Не она. По мне, так не потому, что Beta 1? 


coth said:


> На других форумах либо UTF8 используется, либо Win1251, по-этому проблемы просто не видно.


Ок, видать, этот форум какой-то особенный, если на всех остальных, без исключения, всё нормально и только тут кракозябры вылезают.


Gueterez said:


> Browser settings -> auto-select encoding (or smth like that)


Это настройки чего? IE 11?


msasha_65 said:


> Да ему уже кто только что не советовал


Что-то мне эти советы как-то бесполезны оказались.


msasha_65 said:


> Ведь проблема только у него, значит, ничего глобального там нет.


Вообще-то, кто-то тоже писал, что кракозябры вылезают, так что не надо говорить, что только у меня.


----------



## ginnyg

убейся об стену...


----------



## zabobu

ginnyg said:


> убейся об стену...


Нет чтобы помочь человеку. Я вот помню тоже были проблемы с кракозябрами в связи с оперой.


----------



## Ritmo-F

vartal said:


> Во-первых, не компьютер, а ноут


С каких пор ноутбук перестал быть компьютером?...


----------



## zabobu

Да да. Сейчас даже смартофон компьютер и даже смарточасы. Правда не хотелось бы через смарточасы на форуме сидеть.

А если Бублину разрешить доступ только через смарточасы? Это будет твиттер.


----------



## ginnyg

zabobu said:


> Нет чтобы помочь человеку. Я вот помню тоже были проблемы с кракозябрами в связи с оперой.


он уже тут год ноет с перерывами, кучу советов и я в том числе давал, думаешь он им следовал? да хрен там - занудно ныть ему интереснее...


----------



## Federation2014

Вартал, здесь немало айтишников тусуется, напиши кому-нибудь в личку просьбу помочь, дай удаленный доступ к компу (да-да, ноут - это тоже комп) и тебе через пару минут или исправят, или поставят точный диагноз хотя бы.


----------



## ginnyg

Да, варталушка, дай мне доступ )))


----------



## Federation2014

Ну а че? Диагноз-то поставишь))


----------



## Federation2014

Ritmo-F said:


> С каких пор ноутбук перестал быть компьютером?...


Я вот подумал, что это может быть как-то связано с расположением токосъема у ноутбука...


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^ Само собой, если токосъем с контактного рельса - то ноутбук, если с контактного провода - то компьютер. 
СЗОТ.


----------



## ginnyg

Federation2014 said:


> Ну а че? Диагноз-то поставишь))


диагноз виден и без доступа к телу )


----------



## ikeamen

усиленно молчит) ты у него в игноре походу


----------



## vartal

ginnyg said:


> убейся об стену...


Только после тебя, шут гороховый.


Ritmo-F said:


> С каких пор ноутбук перестал быть компьютером?...


С каких пор грузовик стал легковым автомобилем, если судить по твоей логике?


ginnyg said:


> он уже тут год ноет с перерывами, кучу советов и я в том числе давал, думаешь он им следовал? да хрен там - занудно ныть ему интереснее...


Ты идиот или читаешь через раз? Я же ясно и чётко отвечал, что ничего из предложенного не помогло или предложенное ошибочно и неверно. Какое тут нытьё, если никто так толком и не ответил до сих пор, почему на всех форумах и сайтах нормально и только тут такая фигня.


ginnyg said:


> Да, варталушка, дай мне доступ )))


Ага, счаз, размечтался, юморист. Ты в своём Новозябе совсем всё в голове отморозил.


ginnyg said:


> диагноз виден и без доступа к телу )


Да? Поставь себе тогда диагноз, подойдя к зеркалу. Впрочем, глядя на твои фото становится понятно, что голова не обременена излишним количеством интеллекта.


ikeamen said:


> усиленно молчит) ты у него в игноре походу


Вообще-то, я не круглыми сутками на форумах сижу, как некоторые тут. А тот юморист у меня не в игноре, ибо зачем игнорить шутов, которые веселят своими словесностями?


----------



## Federation2014

Достойно всех приложил, так их!


----------



## Ваня

Жестко Варталkay:


----------



## Federation2014

Но все-таки на всякий случай
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ноутбук


----------



## Ritmo-F

vartal said:


> С каких пор грузовик стал легковым автомобилем, если судить по твоей логике?


Это по твоей логике. 
По моей грузовик *просто* автомобиль, так же как и легковушка. 
А например пассажирский Як-42 и грузовой Ан-124 *просто* самолеты.
vartal, подсматривай ты лучше дальше за метростроем, не загоняй себя глубже чем дно своими ассоциациями... 
СЗОТ.


----------



## avto_trest

Почистите тред от троллей, если можно:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130940401#post130940401


----------



## Kogan

"Высококультурные" беседы в демографии. Может ее пора того, обратно в чайную?


Alex_Msk said:


> Эй, ты, сукa нацистская, давно по еб*лу не получал - какая тут у нас статистика? Гамно человеческое:bash:


----------



## alley cat

Kogan said:


> "Высококультурные" беседы в демографии. Может ее пора того, обратно в чайную?


Может лучше тех кто флудит там убрать.

А тема не мячик хорош её туда сюда пинать.


----------



## Kogan

alley cat said:


> Может лучше тех кто флудит там убрать.


Обсуждение миграционных предпосылок не может быть флудом в теме "Демография".
А вот вышеозначенное сообщение - вполне и под флуд попадает...


----------



## JMURIK

Ну вот поставил я 10 постов для размещения ссылок.


----------



## Federation2014

А это нормально и ненаказуемо писать так о президенте России? Может, все-таки какие-то края должны быть? Не в козраде же.


Зуфар-Казань;131024497 said:


> В день гибели Немцова х*ло подписало указ о новом празднике


----------



## Kogan

А нормально порнуху выкладывать на форум?



arhan835 said:


> "сливки нации,гранто Ё бы толокно и верзилов "
> vk.me/c629412/v629412630/3a8a3/GQaEjnhunNQ


----------



## osmant

а распространять нормально? ))


----------



## ikeamen

а обсуждать это этично?


----------



## Federation2014

А почему ви все отвечаете вопросом на вопрос?


----------



## Kogan

osmant said:


> а распространять нормально? ))


А где ты увидел распространение?


----------



## Igor622015

репост это распространение.


----------



## osmant

Kogan said:


> А где ты увидел распространение?


ну вот по ссылке, тобой размещенной, прошел и увидел)) И ужаснулся ))) Как и многие другие, которые в политическую тему не заходят.


----------



## Kogan

osmant said:


> ну вот по ссылке, тобой размещенной, прошел и увидел)) И ужаснулся ))) Как и многие другие, которые в политическую тему не заходят.


В моем посте специально исправлена ссылка, так что ты ничего в нем не мог увидеть.
А ссылка на оригинальный пост дана (с пояснением), чтобы модераторы почистили, но им видимо пофиг.


----------



## Federation2014

osmant said:


> ну вот по ссылке, тобой размещенной, прошел и увидел)) И ужаснулся )))


Ты ничего не понимаешь в современном искусстве и арт-перфомансах)) Я, впрочем, тоже.


----------



## osmant

Ну мы же не Мунщелль))


----------



## Kogan

Federation2014 said:


> Ты ничего не понимаешь в современном искусстве и арт-перфомансах)) Я, впрочем, тоже.


Зато циферный архан понимает, точнее понимал.


----------



## roi95

А когда почистят "Демографию" от арконы и прочей русофобской нечисти? Читать невозможно уже несколько десятков страниц.


----------



## Federation2014

Желательно не просто периодически чистить, а и какие-то профилактические меры принимать, иначе смысла нет, пациенты будут продолжать гадить во всех тредах подряд.


----------



## KLoun

^^
Профилактическая мера в интернете существует только одна - отстрел пожизненный бан. А чтобы не было такого, что "почему мне можно, а ему нельзя", сначала объявить всеобщую амнистию и начать "новый отсчёт". Но в рамках данного ресурса сие неисполнимо.


----------



## osmant

Проще увеличить отряд "чистильщиков", а то действующие модераторы заглядывают далеко не во все темы, да и "мусор" убирается лишь от случая к случаю, по настроению.


----------



## Contr

Свою кандидатуру рассматриваешь или это рацпредложение?


----------



## alley cat

Вот текст от dwaiger(ещё одна ака тагильчанина)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131292828&postcount=104568


----------



## Contr

Это дерьмо вроде какой-то обиженный Блэкхоук выкладывал, который типа бубля-нск, только сам ничего родить не может.


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Кстати, на том срачном сайте из городов-претендентов ТСР только у Екатеринбурга есть отдельный тэг.


----------



## Contr

Если это плод сочинения Тагильского, то очень интересно становится. Кто-то писал, что он в тагильской администрации работает, оттуда и кучу фоток выдает. А тут и самостоятельное мышление чувствуется, только повернутое в негативное русло.
Не хочу и мне претит такое, но не могу не вспомнить о Тагилстроевском районе и его обитателях-гуманоидах, это квинтэссенция всей ТАУ-миссии!

ЗЫ Но мне все-таки кажется, что у Тагильского нет цели разжечь войну, а о Екб он иной раз достаточно лояльно высказывался. Только где это щас найти, у него тысячи постов каждый день.


----------



## Contr

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Кстати, на том срачном сайте из городов-претендентов ТСР только у Екатеринбурга есть отдельный тэг.


Еще бы у нашего города не было отдельного тэга. Ебург, как-никак :cheers:


----------



## ginnyg

все еще плететесь в хвосте? у нас для этого специальный нскхэйт сайт давно уже существует с уникальным админом


----------



## alley cat

Сегодня плюс один:



> Усач, Невьянск, Сисястый-2, Григорьев, СТАЛИН


----------



## Mccein

У барнаульского пациента совсем снесло крышу и он тупо начал бегать по веткам и везде он занимается только тем, что кого-нибудь оскорбляет воткрытую ну или как минимум провоцирует. Если посмотреть историю его сообщений, то станет понятно, что этим он занимается каждый раз как заходит на форум и таких сообщений у него 90%

Кое-что из последнего
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=665286&page=840
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083129&page=433


----------



## Federation2014

В треде сообщения куда-то пропадают.


----------



## Mccein

Progress 122RUS said:


> Менталитет расиянского быдла.





Progress 122RUS said:


> Тоже бы хотел не видеть посты этого злобного унтерменша.


За такое теперь не банят?


----------



## raisonnable

Mccein said:


> За такое теперь не банят?


Нет.


----------



## Kostya-81

Mccein said:


> За такое теперь не банят?


Форум глючит - невозможно Прогресса пока в бриг отправить...


----------



## msasha_65

Mccein said:


> За такое теперь не банят?


*Progress 122RUS*

BANNED


----------



## Federation2014

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Federation2014

Эпидемию бобовых как-то можно остановить?


----------



## ikeamen

Kostya-81 said:


> Форум глючит - невозможно Прогресса пока в бриг отправить...


вы бы еще обратили внимание на тех ээ... активистов, кто ему отвечал и развозил срач по всему форуму.

как итог: встречаем нового мультирега. срач must go on!


----------



## Polevskoi

AlMax ,вместо трусливого удаления постов лучше бы вы ответили на вопросы как мужик,а не как баба сопливая) вашему же форуму будет хуже если такое продолжиться.


----------



## mr. MyXiN

*Polevskoi*, Вы кто такие? Я Вас не звал!Идите на .... Привет, Уркаине. Петечка


----------



## raisonnable

ikeamen said:


> вы бы еще обратили внимание на тех ээ... активистов, кто ему отвечал и развозил срач по всему форуму.
> 
> как итог: встречаем нового мультирега. срач must go on!


Не ожидал от тебя такого hno:


----------



## osmant

mr. MyXiN said:


> *Polevskoi*, Вы кто такие? Я Вас не звал!Идите на .... Привет, Уркаине. Петечка


это тагильская диаспора ))) Гене и Вовану совсем скучно без Турции )


----------



## yarsknet

..Может модераторам стоит обратить внимание на хамье, загрязняющее
десятки тем форума сотнями открытых оскорблений, матами и хамством ? 

DOBER_86 ТОЛЬКО ЗА ТРИ ДНЯ :

" Да брось, тьфу на тебя, какое очернительное кощунство. Никогда какая-то там Москва не дорастёт до величайшего города в истории мира. 

Забанить нах, и форум вновь вздохнёт свободно после этого зловония.  

За пару часов загадил всё и вывалил кучу. 

Неудобный факт -> истерики и обзывательства от Бублина. Так предсказуемо. 

Для каких кретинов занимаешься повторами? Не трать бумагу, а. 

ПС пиздит везде и всюду бублин, а валит на здоровые головы.  наглость - второе счастье. 

Ещё всякие вдоль и поперёк перебаненные хмыри будут рассказывать про флуд и трёп. Нелепица какая. 

если в Кырской секции пишут, образно говоря, три калеки и один инвалид, и то, банный инвалид, то это проблемы Кырска, не находите. 

Оголтелые прогнозы - это к тебе, не ко мне. У тебя то Кырск в 2013 порвёт Казань по отелям (в итоге где был Кырск, там и остался), то мрии про межгалактический хаб (в итоге сливает всем кому ни попадя, вот и Калининграду с Владивостоком уже), да много чего, но с этих двух перлов весь форум не первый год ржёт.

_*E 01. Брань не приветствуется.
E 09. Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.
R 06. Негативные высказывания и информация не о своём городе не приветствуются.*_


----------



## Igor622015

и опять ни одной ссылки)) бублину предлагается верить на слово...


----------



## petersgriff

Кстати, Бубля нарушает одно из главных правил форума:


> *E 16.* При выкладывании сторонней информации (статей, фотографий и т.п.) необходимо указывать ссылку на источник и имя или ник автора. Так же лучше воздержаться от полного копирования статей.


----------



## yarsknet

> Кстати, Бубля нарушает одно из главных правил форума:


И где я его нарушил ? Почти на всех фотках копирайты стоят, если речь об этом.

А если следовать правилам, уже сейчас можно забанить ВСЕХ участников этого
форума, поскольку правила так и составлены, что их рассматривать можно как
угодно - оскорблением можно посчитать обращение на ты, а наездом на другой
город - совершенно безобидную статистику от Госкомстата, к примеру. Собсно, 
все говнометания в мой адрес идут преимущественно именно на сухие цифры...


----------



## yarsknet

Igor622015 said:


> и опять ни одной ссылки)) бублину предлагается верить на слово...


По твоей версии весь этот гнойный бред от имени Добера я сам придумывал ? 

...С полгода назад я его творчество также здесь выкладывал, со ссылками
на каждое оскорбление. И что последовало, отгадайте с двух раз ? Ничего.


----------



## Igor622015

yarsknet said:


> я сам придумывал ?


Наверное. Фантазия то у тебя развитая.


----------



## petersgriff

yarsknet said:


> И где я его нарушил ? Почти на всех фотках копирайты стоят, если речь об этом.


Я смотрю у тебя реально плохо со зрением:


> *необходимо указывать ссылку на источник* *и* имя или ник автора


----------



## raisonnable

Меня больше убивают старые пользователи, которые вступают с радостью с ним в дискуссию. Как будто не понимают, с кем имеют дело. Также поддерживают срач, а потом жалуются.


----------



## yarsknet

> Я смотрю у тебя реально плохо со зрением:


За хамство и оскорбление нет желание недельку погулять в бриге ? 
Или может пройтись по твоим постам, вывалить сотни цитат и фото
без источника ?


----------



## yarsknet

> E 16. При выкладывании сторонней информации (статей, фотографий и т.п.) необходимо указывать ссылку на источник и имя или ник автора. Так же лучше воздержаться от полного копирования статей.


Когда автор правил выучит правила русского языка, тогда и буду их соблюдать.
Так же пишется слитно, и на эту ошибку я указывал здесь уже несколько раз...


----------



## Igor622015

yarsknet said:


> Когда автор правил выучит правила русского языка, тогда и буду их соблюдать.
> Так же пишется слитно, и на эту ошибку я указывал здесь уже несколько раз...


Потрясающий отмазон :lol: Показал нашему юристу, мол если ошибку в гражданском кодексе найдешь можешь считать его не действительным:lol: Тоже сидит ржет)))


----------



## yarsknet

Покажи юристу своему сам этот форум - особенно раздел правил. Сам
факт их наличия - уже нарушение основных положений Конституции РФ.
А вопрос грамотности модераторов - вовсе не попытка опровергнуть
сами правила, прекрати уже возражать тому, что я никогда не заявлял.


----------



## roi95

А почему Бублин до сих пор не забанен вообще? Это же самое омерзительное существо на форуме, нарушившее все возможные правила уже не по одному десятку раз и его до сих пор терпят. Доколе?


----------



## Igor622015

yarsknet said:


> Покажи юристу своему сам этот форум - особенно раздел правил. Сам
> факт их наличия - уже нарушение основных положений Конституции РФ.
> А вопрос грамотности модераторов - вовсе не попытка опровергнуть
> сами правила, прекрати уже возражать тому, что я никогда не заявлял.


Какое отношения сайт с иностранного сервера имеет к конституции РФ?


----------



## Tom-Sky

Ветка "Новоросиия и Малороссия", диалоги вежливых и культурных людей, настоящих патриотов:



KLoun said:


> Самих свинорылих не очень жалко





kanonirsss said:


> параша наградила





kanonirsss said:


> параша продлила





Kvin said:


> Да казнить её и всё.





kanonirsss said:


> Ближайшие планы яйценюха





KLoun said:


> десяток местных фашикомразюков.





ovnours said:


> Если хахлы считают


3.2. Запрещено использование пренебрежительных и оскорбительных названий стран, государств, регионов, городов, народов, партий и политических деятелей.

Я только до сих пор не пойму, зачем это правило существует, если форумчане и модераторы давно на него положили?


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^ с себя начни "патриот"...


> E 04. Мультирегистрация запрещена.


----------



## Tom-Sky

Ritmo-F said:


> ^^ с себя начни "патриот"...


Я свой срок за мультирег отбыл от звонка до звонка. А учитывая, что наш "канадский патриот" msasha_65 мой старый ник Alex-38 забанил вообще без объяснения причин (я ничего не нарушал), то моя повторная регистрация вполне обоснованна.
Кстати, только что он же влепил мне повторно за то же самое (мультирег). Непонятно в чем смысл. Может он ко мне не ровно дышит? 
Или за то что я посмел упрекнуть его публично в игнорировании правил им же написанных?


----------



## DeNi$

Tom-Sky said:


> Ветка "Новоросиия и Малороссия", диалоги вежливых и культурных людей, настоящих патриотов:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2. Запрещено использование пренебрежительных и оскорбительных названий стран, государств, регионов, городов, народов, партий и политических деятелей.
> 
> Я только до сих пор не пойму, зачем это правило существует, если форумчане и модераторы давно на него положили?



Почему вы перечислил только пользователей из ветки про Украину? Для полноты картины добавьте в список цитат высказывания наших хомячков (Зуфар, морион, Радиотехник и т.д.) из ветки Политика в России.


----------



## Tom-Sky

DeNi$ said:


> Почему вы перечислил только пользователей из ветки про Украину? Для полноты картины добавьте в список цитат высказывания наших хомячков (Зуфар, морион, Радиотехник и т.д.) из ветки Политика в России.


Посмотрел. На первых просмотренных страницах ничего подобного не обнаружил. Допускаю, что есть где то глубже, но однозначно не в таком количестве и не так систематически. 
В любом случае, правило должно быть едино для всех. Никого не выгораживаю. Мой пост не о конкретных личностях, а о соблюдении правил вообще.

И не надо вот так вот, походя, называть людей "хомячками" и т.п.


----------



## DeNi$

Tom-Sky said:


> И не надо вот так вот, походя, называть людей "хомячками" и т.п.


 Вы для начала сами прекратите бросаться оскорблениями в отношении незнакомых людей называя их предателями и "канадскими патриотами", как вы высказались в отношении *msasha_65*, а выше о пользователях ветки про Украину.


----------



## Tom-Sky

DeNi$ said:


> Вы для начала сами прекратите бросаться оскорблениями в отношении незнакомых людей называя их предателями и "канадскими патриотами", как вы высказались в отношении *msasha_65*, а выше о пользователях ветки про Украину.


Никого не называл предателем.
Про mshasha_65 не понял вашего упрека - он не патриот или не из Канады?


----------



## DeNi$

Tom-Sky said:


> Никого не называл предателем.



Не называли? Хм.....



Alex-38 said:


> Я разве сказал что это меня удивляет?
> Сочувствую вам просто. Если будет война, вам придется сделать выбор, какую страну предать.





Alex-38 said:


> И могу предположить, судя по тому что из РФ вы уже свалили, выбор уже сделан.





Tom-Sky said:


> Про mshasha_65 не понял вашего упрека - он не патриот или не из Канады?


 А зачем вы поставили кавычки - "канадский патриот"?


----------



## Tom-Sky

И где?

Еще вы забыли процитировать его фразу в нашем диалоге:



msasha_65 said:


> Ну ты и дебил...Без комментариев.


----------



## Tom-Sky

DeNi$ said:


> А зачем вы поставили кавычки - "канадский патриот"?


 Без злого умысла, честно. Меня выше так же просто назвали в кавычках.
Ну в общем хорошо, хорошо, ваш упрек про кавычки принят. Согласен, они были лишние. Он просто канадский патриот, без кавычек.

Но давайте для начала научимся не называть людей "парашами, путлами, либерастами, хомячками" и .т.п, а уже на следующей стадии окультуривания, научимся пользоваться кавычками. :lol: Ок?


----------



## Tom-Sky

Вот например прямо сейчас, msasha старательно стирает все мои посты в чайной, хотя они абсолютно нейтральные, вежливые и по теме.
Но вот все сообщения в стиле "параша, яйценюх, либераст, казнить" он в упор не замечает. Может быть на нем какие то волшебные очки?

Или нет, он определенно ко мне неровно дышит... Привет msasha! :hi:


----------



## DeNi$

Tom-Sky said:


> Без злого умысла, честно.


 Так и я хомячками называю без злого умысла, честно.


----------



## DeNi$

Tom-Sky said:


> Но вот все сообщения в стиле "параша, яйценюх, либераст, казнить" он в упор не замечает. Может быть на нем какие то волшебные очки?
> 
> Или нет, он определенно ко мне неровно дышит... Привет msasha! :hi:


 Так сообщения хомяков в стиле "путиноид, путя, ватaн, нашист, пацреоты, едросня" тоже не трут. Равновесие так сказать. 

А что в козраде пишут. 



Vadon said:


> Я тебе никакой не дружок, кусок дерьма ватного.
> Стрелочник eбаный, у меня пока нет детей и я к расии никакого отношения не имею. Но вижу для тебя, урода морального, такая ситуация нормальная, когда на бальзамирование лысого мудака выделяется бабла больше, чем на детей.


----------



## Dober_86

2008 год. 



Novosibirsk said:


> Соврешенно очевидно, что администрация форума находится в сговоре с бублином.
> 
> Иначе, чем можно объяснить то, что администрация игнорирует его компроментирующий ник и просьбы на его блокировку, его постоянные переходы на личности и обливание грязью российских городов. В конце концов зачем администрация закрывает безобидную тему о нем? Да еще и не указав причины на то.





Jabunja said:


> Мне непонятно другое - ну высказался и слава богу. Зачем устраивать срач!!
> Причем он пишет так, как-будто другого мнения быть не может. Т.е. ну съездил он, ну не понравилось...и что?? Теперь Саратов должен быть стерт с лица Земли?? Или тему после него закрыть?? Прямо глаза всем открыл, е-мое!
> 
> Надо быть сдержаннее. Такая его реакция во всех темах, как ни странно! Он уже и на Питер успел наехать





SKYF said:


> Да, странная манера пытатся возвысить Красноярск, за счет крикики мягко говоря граничащей с обсиранием всех остальных других городов.
> Красноярск конечно славный город и особо с ним никто не спорит, но создается впечатление что у frolov_ant -а какой-то комплекс связанный с Красноярском, не дающий ему покоя.





AirPlaY said:


> Интересно, чем этот форум ему так обязан? Он меня прямо оскорблял на форуме о развитии сибирских аэропортов. Я все эти высказывания в цитатах отрепортил модератору - ноль реакции...





flatron said:


> +100....От любого из нас модераторы и десятой части того,что терпят от Бублина не потерпели бы! Скажите уважаемые в чём причина?


----------



## Dober_86

Tom-Sky said:


> Вот например прямо сейчас, msasha старательно стирает все мои посты в чайной, хотя они абсолютно нейтральные, вежливые и по теме.
> Но вот все сообщения в стиле "параша, яйценюх, либераст, казнить" он в упор не замечает. Может быть на нем какие то волшебные очки?
> 
> Или нет, он определенно ко мне неровно дышит... Привет msasha! :hi:


Ну такой вот вaтный форум. Take it or leave it. Если коробит, советую не пытаться с этим воевать (плетью обуха не перешибёшь), а просто не ходить в укро-гiлку... 



DeNi$ said:


> А что в козраде пишут.


На козлораду ориентироваться, себя не уважать.


----------



## Ritmo-F

*Tom-Sky* параша, яйценюх, либераст никак не оскорбления, а вполне нормальные выражения в теперешнее время. Зайди в чайную в украинском разделе или к изгоям на форум uatalks и напиши что-то вроде: "Привет, я из России..." Много нового о себе и своих близких узнаешь. Послать прямым текстом "НА" и пожелать смерти там вообще в порядке вещей.
Незачем вообще заходить в тему Украины если там сплошь и рядом оскорбления.


----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> 2008 год.


С другой стороны... *frolov_ant* забанили же.


----------



## Tom-Sky

Ritmo-F said:


> *Tom-Sky* параша, яйценюх, либераст никак не оскорбления, а вполне нормальные выражения в теперешнее время.


Тогда зачем существует правило это запрещающее?



Ritmo-F said:


> Зайди в чайную в украинском разделе или к изгоям на форум uatalks и напиши что-то вроде: "Привет, я из России..." Много нового о себе и своих близких узнаешь. Послать прямым текстом "НА" и пожелать смерти там вообще в порядке вещей.
> Незачем вообще заходить в тему Украины если там сплошь и рядом оскорбления.


Человек, публично ненавидящий другой народ, в первую очередь позорит свой собственный.
Мне стыдно за своих.


----------



## entazis

Tom-Sky said:


> Тогда зачем существует правило это запрещающее?
> 
> Человек, публично ненавидящий другой народ, в первую очередь позорит свой собственный.
> Мне стыдно за своих.


 Лучше лично за себя стыдись и не позорься


----------



## [email protected]

Ух ты! Появился очередной ПоборникЪ Морали на форуме
Я смотрю, ученик (******* из 38-го региона) превзошел своего учителя (Когана) в деле доносов, прикрытых Моралью :lol:


----------



## Ritmo-F

Tom-Sky said:


> Тогда зачем существует правило это запрещающее?


За тем же что и другие правила. Ты вот нарушил правило запрещающее мультирегистрацию. Правила тебя не смутили, почему тогда там беспрекословно должны их исполнять?


Tom-Sky said:


> Человек, публично ненавидящий другой народ, в первую очередь позорит свой собственный.


Если бы ненависть была только с одной стороны и наши соседи и товарищи мазохисты живущие в Россия, но при этом для них это "рaшка" были бы белыми и пушистыми, я бы с тобой полностью согласился. Но с их стороны ненависть такая же, а то и более лютая. Так что все взаимно. 


Tom-Sky said:


> Мне стыдно за своих.


Да я вижу, на столько стыдно что и международном разделе нажаловался на "своих" вместо того чтобы для начала попробовать решить свою проблему тут...


----------



## Kogan

Ritmo-F said:


> За тем же что и другие правила. Ты вот нарушил правило запрещающее мультирегистрацию.


 То, что процитировал *Tom-Sky* - это отсылка к глобальным правилам форума, согласованным с требованиями гугла. 


> На сайтах с объявлениями Google нельзя размещать следующие материалы, а также ссылки на страницы с ними:
> порнографию и содержание только для взрослых;
> материалы с элементами насилия;
> дискриминационные высказывания (в том числе пропаганду вражды или насилия против отдельного человека либо группы лиц по таким признакам, как расовое происхождение, национальность, вероисповедание, инвалидность, пол, возраст, участие в боевых действиях, сексуальная ориентация или гендерная самоидентификация), домогательство, издевательство или призывы к причинению вреда отдельному человеку или группе лиц;
> материалы, содержащие ненормативную лексику;
> материалы о взломе компьютерных систем и программ;
> программы или другой контент, нарушающий правила в отношении нежелательного программного обеспечения;
> вредоносное или рекламное ПО;
> материалы, связанные с наркотиками и средствами для их употребления;
> рекламу или сообщения о продаже товаров, произведенных из исчезающих видов животных;
> контент, связанный с продажей пива и крепких алкогольных напитков;
> содержание, связанное с продажей или рекламой табачных изделий и сопутствующих товаров;
> контент, связанный с продажей лекарств, отпускаемых только по рецепту;
> контент, связанный с продажей или рекламой оружия и боеприпасов (например, огнестрельного оружия и его компонентов, боевых ножей и электрошокеров);
> контент, связанный с продажей или распространением курсовых работ или рефератов;
> информацию о программах вознаграждения пользователей за клики по объявлениям или коммерческим предложениям, выполнение поиска, просмотр сайтов или чтение писем;
> содержание, которое является незаконным, пропагандирует нелегальную деятельность или нарушает права третьих лиц.
> 
> Издателям запрещается размещать код AdSense на страницах, где основное содержание представлено на неподдерживаемом языке.


Мультирегистрация (а у него ее и нет, по определению от модераторов) - это локальное и совсем другое.
Хотите, чтобы чайную выпилили на корню - к этому активно идете. Потом только не надо ныть, что де 
владельцы ССЦ со своими европейскими порядками плохие, как уже было в случае с темами про баб.


----------



## bus driver

Tom-Sky said:


> 3.2. Запрещено использование пренебрежительных и оскорбительных названий стран, государств, регионов, городов, народов, партий и политических деятелей.
> 
> Я только до сих пор не пойму, зачем это правило существует, если форумчане и модераторы давно на него положили?


Ветка "Экономика России"



Jockim said:


> Мэр Тольятти уже собирался выходить на Наебулину что нельзя в таком моно городе отзыв лицензии Элбанка делать , может привести к протестам , нее *Наебулина совсем больная* :bash: ну а народ пусть жрет 82% процента *поехавшего башкой Гаранта* !


----------



## yarsknet

raisonnable said:


> С другой стороны... *frolov_ant* забанили же.


С другой стороны, и обсирания других городов никогда не было. 
Если сухие таблицы со статистикой это обсирание - уж увольте.
С такой нежной ранимой психикой куда-нибудь в другое место.
Вот мегатонны прямых оскорблений в адрес меня и Красноярска
от Добера_86 зафиксированы десятками с точностью до минуты...


----------



## Tom-Sky

Ritmo-F said:


> За тем же что и другие правила. Ты вот нарушил правило запрещающее мультирегистрацию. Правила тебя не смутили, почему тогда там беспрекословно должны их исполнять?


Наоборот. Если даже модераторы демонстративно не выполняют правила, то почему я их должен исполнять? Откровенный розжиг тут уже годами происходит, а я замультирегился 2 недели назад глядя на этот бардак. Тем более, повторяю, забанен мой ник Alex-38 был без указания причины, фактически по личной и политической неприязни канадского патриота.



Ritmo-F said:


> Если бы ненависть была только с одной стороны и наши соседи и товарищи мазохисты живущие в Россия, но при этом для них это "рaшка" были бы белыми и пушистыми, я бы с тобой полностью согласился. Но с их стороны ненависть такая же, а то и более лютая. Так что все взаимно.


Если сосед в общем подъезде ссыт, значит и вам можно?
Их конечно тоже нужно приструнять, но начинать нужно с себя.



Ritmo-F said:


> Да я вижу, на столько стыдно что и международном разделе нажаловался на "своих" вместо того чтобы для начала попробовать решить свою проблему тут...


Я до этого долго тыкал в кнопку "report post" в наивной надежде, что модеры просто не замечают явные нарушения. И пытался в российской теме "развитие форума" эту проблему поднять. В результате мои же посты потерли, и меня же забанили.
В международном, кстати, сразу некоторые посты с розжигом потерли после моего обращения. Но не все, видимо только те, что поняли без перевода с русского. Т.е. позиция по межнациональному розжигу у глобальных модераторов и местных явно разная. Что не удивительно.


----------



## Tom-Sky

Напомню вот еще со страницы глобальных правил форума:


> The focus of this Web-site is to share news, images and enthusiasm for the urban environment.
> This site is not about politics, religion, current events and sexuality. Posts and threads regarding these topics will be deleted at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## yarsknet

Модераторов понять несложно - здесь и так три калеки и пара фриков, 
утрируя конечно... Форум по сравнению скажем с 2010 г - чуть живой,
если всех банить и бригать за строгое соблюдение правил, никого не
останется вообще. Многие же почувствовав безнаказанность, во все
тяжкие кинулись, отдельные участники только хамят и оскорбляют всех.


----------



## Tom-Sky

yarsknet said:


> если всех банить и бригать за строгое соблюдение правил, никого не
> останется вообще. Многие же почувствовав безнаказанность, во все
> тяжкие кинулись, отдельные участники только хамят и оскорбляют всех.


Вот они как раз и убивают форум отваживая нормальных людей своей "новороссией, гейропой и госдепом". Передоз откровенный уже здесь. 

Реальное соблюдение правил нанесет форуму в разы меньший урон, чем вседозволенность. Это как подняться на ступень выше в развитии.

Народу стало действительно меньше в последнее время. Наш иркутский раздел почти не дышит. Я как-то фотал объекты, наполнял раздел, а сейчас думаю зачем это надо если завтра какой нибудь канадский патриот опять меня забанит за инакомыслие.hno:
Да и зачем развивать форум, где культивируется межнациональная ненависть?


----------



## Kogan

bus driver said:


> Ветка "Экономика России"


Какое уровень модераторов - таков и контент:


ancov said:


> Сейчас, при таком падении депозитных ставок, было бы логичным резко снизить
> кредитный процент. Дойдёт ли до этого *Сахизадовна* своим умом? Не думаю...


----------



## bus driver

Kogan said:


> Какое уровень модераторов - таков и контент:


Опечатка. И вообще ему можно, они лично знакомы, приятели.


----------



## bus driver

Tom-Sky said:


> Напомню вот еще со страницы глобальных правил форума:


Ну вот видишь, даже глобальные модераторы не исполняют этих правил. ДЛМ, Скайбар и куча оффтопных веток в каждой национальной секции. Если все едут в неправильную как тебе кажется сторону, может на самом деле это ты двигаешь не туда? Может это просто не твой форум и тебе поискать другой, более законопослушный и толерантный?


----------



## Kogan

bus driver said:


> Опечатка.


Конечно. Вспомнилось.


bus driver said:


> И вообще ему можно, они лично знакомы, приятели.


Может Jockim тоже лично бухал. Кто докажет или опровергнет?



bus driver said:


> Если все едут в неправильную как тебе кажется сторону, может на самом деле это ты двигаешь не туда?


Форум не урбанистический что-ли? Вот это поворот!


----------



## bus driver

Kogan said:


> Конечно. Вспомнилось.


Ну и юморок у тебя :/



> Может Jockim тоже лично бухал. Кто докажет или опровергнет?


Нам об этом ничего не известно, а анков об этом многократно заявлял.




> Форум не урбанистический что-ли? Вот это поворот!


То есть претензий к существованию политических и срачных тредов на этом урбанистическом форуме ты не имеешь? Ну вот и славно.


----------



## Снежный

А я Форум только знаю с 2008 го но я не знаю что он из себя представлял он периода 2000 й по 2007 й года


----------



## Снежный

Вообще как я этот форум нашел я в яндекс запросе набрал станция Краснодар Сортировочная реконструкция в 2008 ом году и тогда яндекс поошибке выдал ваш сайт Строительство в Краснодаре тогда по тому году http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318472 с этой ветки и пошло моё познание Скайсраперсити.


----------



## Снежный

И вот моё предложение создать опрос кто и как нашел форум Скайсраперсити.


----------



## Снежный

И потом в связи тем что брат в Москве живёт меня этим и заинтересовала Московская секция сдесь после просмотра Краснодара


----------



## Снежный

и дальше любовь к путешествиям наталкнула идею все ветки форума просматривать всех городов


----------



## Снежный

Del


----------



## Kogan

bus driver said:


> Ну и юморок у тебя :/


Это не юмор, смайл видишь?


bus driver said:


> Нам об этом ничего не известно, а анков об этом многократно заявлял.





> - Доктор, сосед говорит, что может 10 раз за ночь!
> - Ну так и вы говорите!


Намек понятен?


bus driver said:


> То есть претензий к существованию политических и срачных
> тредов на этом урбанистическом форуме ты не имеешь? Ну вот и славно.


Свое мнение по этому вопросу я не высказывал.


----------



## bus driver

Kogan said:


> Намек понятен?


Анков п*здобол?



> Свое мнение по этому вопросу я не высказывал.


Тогда какого хера влез в наш разговор, если сказать нечего?


----------



## Tom-Sky

Модератор Ancov тоже любитель отметиться в треде Новороссия и Малороссия:


ancov said:


> Дибилы б**ть.


----------



## bus driver

Это устоявшеся сочетание. 

Так что там с джокимом и скайбаром? Неужели вы видите только то, что хотите видеть? Вам не кажется, что так вы выставляете себя лицемером?


----------



## Dober_86

Kogan said:


> Какое уровень модераторов - таков и контент:





> Дойдёт ли до этого Сахизадовна своим умом?


А что не так в уважительном обращении к главе ЦБ РФ по отчеству? Ты уже совсем того... 
Ну да, Анков букву протустил, опечатался, с кем не бывает.


----------



## Kogan

bus driver said:


> Анков п*здобол?


Они одинаковы по части правил, как бы ты не оправдывал одного и "топил" другого.


bus driver said:


> Тогда какого хера влез в наш разговор, если сказать нечего?


Показал, откуда "растут ноги" уровня контента. Более чем наглядно.


----------



## Tom-Sky

bus driver said:


> Так что там с джокимом и скайбаром? Неужели вы видите только то, что хотите видеть? Вам не кажется, что так вы выставляете себя лицемером?


Это мне вопрос? Скайбар это кто? Не припомню, я относительно недавно в чайной.
Я вообще веду речь об одинаковом для всех подходе, без исключений. 
И ни в коем случае не призываю к бану кого либо персонально.
Корень проблемы в местных модераторах, не следящих за выполнением правил ими же установленных.
Хуже того - применяющих их выборочно по принципу "друзьям - все, врагам - закон".
Если правило есть - оно должно выполняться. Если не выполняется - его должно вычеркнуть. Что выбираем?

PS. Ну все, теперь меня опять забанят. На модераторов тявкать посмел...:lol:


----------



## xfury

Игорь, убери фотографию его с аватара..


----------



## Igor622015

Ок.


----------



## Dober_86

За що рукопожатого Игорёху-то упекли?!


----------



## ikeamen

xfury said:


> Игорь, убери фотографию его с аватара..


в связи с чем это он должен был убрать? какой пункт правил нарушен?
и за что бриг, действительно?


----------



## xfury

По поводу брига - это к коту


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> За що рукопожатого Игорёху-то упекли?!


С фига ли он рукопожатый? Не обижай Игоря с цифрами такими либерастными ругательствами.


----------



## Federation2014

Я зашел-то спросить у товарищей/господ модераторов: а в чем смысл присутствия на форуме таких персонажей, как Долдон, например? Который является явным мультирегом (мне видно по стилю постов, а вам по другим данным, скорее всего), а весь смысл его постов сводится к разжиганию на грани 282й или с ее явным переходом зачастую, а также откровенному троллингу? Или просто устаете банить раз за разом?


----------



## msasha_65

^^

1) Смысла никакого.
2) Да, мультирег, банили уже раз пятьсот. И дальше будем продолжать в том же духе.
3) Не то, чтобы устаём, просто порой элементарно не успеваем. А не успеваем из-за более важных дел, оставляя такую мелочь (которую и про которую все давно уже знают и никто всерьёз поэтому не воспринимает) на потом. Ну, типа, как мы боремся за работой с очередной прилетевшей мухой.


----------



## ancov

Радиотехника пристукнуть бы за мультирег.


----------



## petersgriff

А Димана когда?


----------



## [email protected]

petersgriff said:


> А Димана когда?


А бесполезно. Он опять замультирегится и начнет топить темы в слезах и соплях с маниакальной упертостью.


----------



## Igor622015

Наш знаменитый мультирег

время высирания активности

Quasat май 16 --- ???
Shiloh Jolie-Pitt декабрь 15 - май 16
L'amour август 15 - декабрь 15
сырно бака апрель 14 сентябрь 14
UnoMi май 10 - март 14


----------



## raisonnable

А самый первый чего не отметил - скасски который?


----------



## Igor622015

А это он что ли тоже? ОМГ.


----------



## Dober_86

Цифровой, а подборку по Дивану можешь составить? Там за год больше, чем это уноми


----------



## raisonnable

Igor622015 said:


> А это он что ли тоже? ОМГ.


Доброе утро)


----------



## Mccein

Igor622015 said:


> Наш знаменитый мультирег
> 
> время высирания активности
> 
> Quasat май 16 --- ???
> Shiloh Jolie-Pitt декабрь 15 - май 16
> L'amour август 15 - декабрь 15
> сырно бака апрель 14 сентябрь 14
> UnoMi май 10 - март 14


а Mashiah тогда чей?


----------



## Kogan

А Opel9551 чей?..


----------



## bus driver

Mccein said:


> а Mashiah тогда чей?


Подозреваю что хоохол из Севастополя который.


----------



## bus driver

Kogan said:


> А Opel9551 чей?..


Опель? Так немецкий же вроде


----------



## Igor622015

Mccein said:


> а Mashiah тогда чей?


махинан это свидомый кокол какой то, чей мультирег именно хз.


----------



## Contr

ancov said:


> Радиотехника пристукнуть бы за мультирег.


Чё, афигел ваще? Не трожь Радиотехника. Тем более, что мультирега не наблюдается. Руки прочь от Андрея!


----------



## Филипс

Вопрос на засыпку сейчас лето настало Модеры сайта случаенно не собираются в летние отпуска от своих домов отдыхать и обычные юзеры чтобы ветки не запускать в связи с отпусками


----------



## vegorv

Филипс напишите что вы не Объемный а то подумают что вы он


----------



## ikeamen

поздно. уже.


----------



## Дядя Сава

del


----------



## Филипс

vegorv said:


> Филипс напишите что вы не Объемный а то подумают что вы он


Ну вот к Объемному у Нижнего Новгорода фобия есть


----------



## ancov

Филипс;133146087 said:


> Вопрос на засыпку сейчас лето настало Модеры сайта случаенно не собираются в летние отпуска от своих домов отдыхать и обычные юзеры чтобы ветки не запускать в связи с отпусками


несомненно.


----------



## petersgriff

Забаньте пожалуйста тов.*Quasat*, он же Скасски-Уноми и т.д.


----------



## Mccein

Еще любителя унитазов *Mashiah* неплохо было бы


----------



## Igor622015

очередной акк димасика из Хабаровска тоже можно утилизировать, морион он сейчас, полезной информации от него 0%. трололо хоть отбавляй.


----------



## Ваня

^^ он раскрывает людям глаза на зверства Правящего Режима


----------



## Dober_86

И с этим что-нибудь сделать можно, пожалуйста? 



Ваня;133231313 said:


> ^^ такое случается с теми, кто не голосует за Правящую
> Партию Единая Россия и за Нашего Лидера, Наиталантливейшего Президента Владимира Владимировича Путина.


----------



## Ваня

Какой пункт правил нарушен?


----------



## ginnyg

аксиома - жалкое и унылое подобие троллинга запрещено...


----------



## Ваня

где тролинг?:dunno:


----------



## Mccein

Зуфар-Казань;133310969 said:


> Придурь, иди баб трахай, фули ты здесь надрачиваешь?





Зуфар-Казань;133311431 said:



> Сколько раз кончил извращенец?





Зуфар-Казань;133312833 said:


> Идитенафуй с такими опровержениями.


у пациента окончательно поехала крыша, пациенту просто необходим заслуженный отдых


----------



## Igor622015

Божечки Евра смог вывести Зуфара из себя, браво:applause:

Ну Зуфара тоже можно понять, постоянно делал нам прогнозы что скоро мы все пожалеем о своей поддержке политике Путина на Украине, скоро страна развалится, все дела... и Зуфар искренне в это верил. Года идут но реальность не совсем та которую ванговал Зуфар вот и переживает человек, не молодой уже, Империя Путина крепка, а нервы Зуфара уже нет.


----------



## Ваня

^^ ты подожди пока, ща дожмем врага, что еще побежит за Единую Россию голосовать


----------



## Kogan

Да всё он прав, у Евразии уже крышу снесло давно и далеко. Вот что это за бред


Evrasia 99911 said:


> #ялюблюгнилоеяблоко
> #зурафоид
> #паранойикзуфар
> #бандерапридепорядокнавидепутенатожеубери
> #явлинскиймойхерой
> #патрашенконашпрезидент
> #янедружусголовойялюблюгнилоеяблоко
> #путенмнениродинамояродинасышыа
> #рашкападетвканцегодаятаксказал





Evrasia 99911 said:


> О, как на подбор!
> Сейчас двое упоротых в "Праве голоса" заявляют, что рашке конец, Крым аннексировали, Путена на гиляку, народ раиськи животные.
> 
> Всё как обычно.
> гнилое яблоко жрет свое говно с едой, как обычно.


?


----------



## Дядя Сава

vartal said:


> ^^Сколько же у тебя жизней? Всё воскресаешь и воскреcаешь каждый раз


Вы что уже стали смотрителем Объемного по мимо смотрителя Метростроя.


----------



## Mccein

Это как вообще? Нормально?


dostum said:


> Почему не наказали эту свинью русскую?


----------



## vartal

Дядя Сава;133588760 said:


> Вы что уже стали смотрителем Объемного по мимо смотрителя Метростроя.


Чёрт, какая искромётная и очень Объёмная шутка :applause:


----------



## Ваня

^^ он не Объемный и такого персонажа не знает, он же говорил.



Mccein said:


> Это как вообще? Нормально?


Там, вообще то, передъ этимъ его импѣрѣцъ оскорбилъ.


----------



## Igor622015

Когда на нашем форуме будут наказывать за русо и россиефобию? На польском форуме чуть что сказал плохое про Польшу сразу улетаешь в мир иной, а у нас какой то рассадник троллей русофобов: достум, морион, уноми... и причем все они мультиреги, т е банены перебанены не на один раз.


----------



## [email protected]

Igor622015 said:


> ... и причем все они мультиреги, т е банены перебанены не на один раз.


Функционалом админки форума не предусмотрен автоматический отказ от регистрации аккаунта при наличии сведений, что это мультирег (IP и т.д.) - поменял почтовый ящик и все. Поэтому только вручную. 

Некоторые здесь особо стараются - Димон например. Против такого лома не всегда оперативно ручной прием применить можно.


----------



## Ваня

^^ против данного товарисча уже давно никаких приемов не применяют


----------



## Dober_86

Igor622015 said:


> Когда на нашем форуме будут наказывать за русо и россиефобию? На польском форуме чуть что сказал плохое про Польшу сразу улетаешь в мир иной, а у нас какой то рассадник троллей русофобов: достум, морион, уноми... и причем все они мультиреги, т е банены перебанены не на один раз.


Моря (Диман) странный. В хабаровском подфоруме он постит дельную инфу, фотографии, нормальные мысли про дорожное развитие города и т.д., но вот в общих ветках его как подменяют - такое городит, туши свет.


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> Моря (Диман) странный. В хабаровском подфоруме он постит дельную инфу, фотографии, нормальные мысли про дорожное развитие города и т.д., но вот в общих ветках его как подменяют - такое городит, туши свет.


За галиматью, видимо, на хабаровской ветке оперативно карают, потому и слюни с соплями при себе держит


----------



## ikeamen

[email protected] said:


> За галиматью, видимо, на хабаровской ветке оперативно карают, потому и слюни с соплями при себе держит


в хабаровской ветке тот же какчественный модератор, что и в чайной


----------



## Shwed

А Ваню за что забанили?


----------



## ikeamen

за дебильность вероятнее всего


----------



## alley cat

Shwed said:


> А Ваню за что забанили?


Можно предположить, за коменты в адрес вчерашнего баннера Бреславля


----------



## ikeamen

утихомирьте уже наконец придурка.


----------



## coth

Что не так? Просто точка зрения.


----------



## ikeamen

он эту ''точку зрения'' уже десятый раз претензионно к жителям другой страны высказывает, оскорбляя их.
кроме того, *E04* Правил

coth, когда модер в ветке новосибирской будет?


----------



## AJIekc

при разгуле тролей в чайной и постоянных срачах в тематических форумах - не вижу дальнейшего модерирования действующих модераторов - всяких там усатых тиранов и прочих.
Предлагаю на модерацию Igor622015 -более информативного юзера)


----------



## petersgriff

AJIekc said:


> при разгуле тролей в чайной и постоянных срачах в тематических форумах - не вижу дальнейшего модерирования действующих модераторов - всяких там усатых тиранов и прочих.
> Предлагаю на модерацию Igor622015 -более информативного юзера)


+1. А он либеральной части форума *jackass94*.


----------



## petersgriff

Да, без Вани стало получше. Нельзя ли повторить эту процедуру с Канорисом и Уноми?


----------



## KLoun

^^
с Кани нельзя


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот ЧЕРЕПОВЕЦ в невсяких там правил со своей СЕВЕРСТАЛЬЮ.


----------



## Dober_86

Каню не надо.


----------



## Radiokott

coth said:


> Что не так? Просто точка зрения.


я тоже не понимаю, почему так подгорает у некоторых от постов Д. Вроде ничего особо крамольного не пишет.


----------



## Kogan

Я понимаю, что идеальный розовый мирок некоторых не выдержал напора реальности и с треском разбился,
но это не отменяет правила форума и статью УК за экстремизм. Просьба принять меры:


Federation2014 said:


> Пускай едут тысячами, если нет ни совести, ни элментарного гражданского достоинства, ни инстинкта самосохранения.
> Пусть их там всех таких хоть перевзрывают террористы, хоть сами турки перережут - вот ни капли жалости не будет за
> их такой выбор, страна только очистится.


----------



## Dober_86

Модераторы, сотрите, пожалуйста, этот пост бублина 36101 в треде погода, не относящийся к погоде. Самое главное, несколько сотен фото!!! Все юзеры жалуются. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=545083&page=1806


----------



## entazis

Kogan said:


> Я понимаю, что идеальный розовый мирок некоторых не выдержал напора реальности и с треском разбился,
> но это не отменяет правила форума и статью УК за экстремизм. Просьба принять меры:


Никакого экстремизма здесь не видно.
Ваш анализ на яйца глистов мало убедителен. :nuts:


----------



## Mccein

Забаньте этого недоумка уже плес - *Quasat*


----------



## petersgriff

*coth*, *mr. MyXiN*, вы за форумом следить будете? Судя по всему, Усатые не справляются или не хотят.
Долго еще будет трололо во всех темах от Скасски-Уноми и Димана?


----------



## Radiokott

petersgriff said:


> Долго еще будет трололо во всех темах от Скасски-Уноми и Димана?


иногда они может и перегибают палку, изредка постят фейки, но почему онанирсу, паналексу и прочим можно, а им нельзя? 
Я вообще не понимаю, за что банили их первые аккаунты.


----------



## Igor622015

petersgriff said:


> *coth*, *mr. MyXiN*, вы за форумом следить будете? Судя по всему, Усатые не справляются или не хотят.
> Долго еще будет трололо во всех темах от Скасски-Уноми и Димана?


А может скасски-уноми и диман это вторые аккаунты модеров?:hmm:


----------



## Dober_86

Radiokott said:


> иногда они может и перегибают палку, изредка постят фейки, но почему онанирсу, паналексу и прочим можно, а им нельзя?
> Я вообще не понимаю, за что банили их первые аккаунты.


Онанирсу :lol:


----------



## ikeamen

согласен тут с радиокыцей


----------



## Mccein

Модеры с этим согласны или как?



Radiokott said:


> Благо, НАТО больше не даст затянуть эти страны в азиопский мордор.


----------



## ikeamen

^^ 


coth said:


> Что не так? Просто точка зрения.


----------



## Radiokott

ты так мило бомбишь, всегда поднимается настроение, когда читаю твои посты. С самого твоего появления на форуме заметил, когда еще ты холиварил с Прогрессом в своей теме про города 300к+.



Mccein said:


> дегенерат, у тебя это уже какой аккаунт по счету? третий? четвертый?
> тебе еще не надоело тут сидеть и писать свои высеры? не надоело получать бан за баном?
> что еще нужно чтобы ты заткнул свой вонючий рот?





Mccein said:


> Ты так и не ответил, почему твоя мать не сделала аборт в свое время?





Mccein said:


> фишка в том, что твоя мать совершила ошибку, когда не сделала аборт





Mccein said:


> Интересно, сколько раз твоя мать хотела сделать аборт?





Mccein said:


> Забаньте этого недоумка уже плес





Mccein said:


> Господи, вы этому дегенерату еще что-то доказать пытаетесь, он же вас стебет просто.
> P.S. когда эту жертву выкидыша забанят уже? модеры ау





Mccein said:


> мань, а давай лучше вернемся к сути: ты-тупой запропагандированный дегенерат с маняфантазиями





Mccein said:


> дегенерат, ты кроме как пропагандисткими штампами умеешь разговаривать?





Mccein said:


> Господи, скажите мне что эта пиздобратия хотя бы за деньги тут пишет





Mccein said:


> https://pp.vk.me/c604520/v604520921/1a12c/zvQ8S7oO3Kw.jpg


----------



## Mccein

Radiokott said:


> ты так мило бомбишь, всегда поднимается настроение, когда читаю твои посты. С самого твоего появления на форуме заметил, когда еще ты холиварил с Прогрессом в своей теме про города 300к+.


ну ты меня прям засмущал :kiss:


----------



## osmant

petersgriff said:


> *coth*, *mr. MyXiN*, вы за форумом следить будете? Судя по всему, Усатые не справляются или не хотят.
> Долго еще будет трололо во всех темах от Скасски-Уноми и Димана?


Вообще, проблема назрела уже очень давно. Модераторы форум фактически покинули, изредка лишь заходя потроллить.
Предлагал помню несколько раз избрать одного-двух, в помощь старым (а не вместо них), но инициатива не прошла.
PS^ сам ни на что не претендую, с новой работой на форум захожу либо ближе к ночи, либо в вскр. Да и вообще заметил, многие старые участники с форума ушли. Даже Флэтрон в Чайной практически перестал появляться (


----------



## petersgriff

Бублю забанили оперативно, а чем от отличается от Уноми?


----------



## bus driver

Что за п**ец :cripes:? "Новости мировой политики"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134081748&postcount=25283


----------



## Sergey-99

petersgriff said:


> Бублю забанили оперативно, а чем от отличается от Уноми?


Бублин уже вернулся...


----------



## Mccein

Раз уж сегодня распродажа банов, было бы неплохо отправить в мир иной Quasat и Radiokott.
Любой адекватный человек может добавить еще кого-то кого я не указал (хотя большую часть всеми любимых персонажей сегодня забанили :lol
Да минует меня чаша сия ©


----------



## petersgriff

Димана забыли. Уноми, Радиокота и Димана.


----------



## Radiokott

ватно-тюремные пердаки горят, значит я все делаю правильно kay:


----------



## [email protected]

petersgriff said:


> Димана забыли. Уноми, Радиокота и Димана.


"Незваный гость", Путинград (Тагил) еще есть. 

Димана бесполезно - он воскреснет тут же. Дешевле не обращать внимания.


----------



## Mccein

Radiokott said:


> ватно-тюремные пердаки горят



Судя по всему единственный пердак, который горит на этом форуме - твой.
Вообще каково тебе быть форумным клоуном?


----------



## KLoun

Radiokott said:


> ватно-тюремные пердаки горят, значит я все делаю правильно kay:


Ты ребёнок что ли или просто с комплексами? Вообще-то нормальные люди общаются совсем не для того, чтобы у собеседников пердаки поджаривались.

З.Ы. Или ты здесь с чем-то (с кем-то) борцунишь?


----------



## Dober_86

KLoun said:


> Ты ребёнок что ли или просто с комплексами? Вообще-то нормальные люди общаются совсем не для того, чтобы у собеседников пердаки поджаривались.
> 
> З.Ы. Или ты здесь с чем-то (с кем-то) борцунишь?


Каждый борется с рыжымом как может, Котик вот на ссц борется.  При этом, впрочем, не забывая сосать нефть за денюжку.


----------



## petersgriff

[email protected] said:


> "Незваный гость", Путинград (Тагил) еще есть.
> 
> Димана бесполезно - он воскреснет тут же. Дешевле не обращать внимания.


Да, удивляет как Ландонара (это же он?) банят быстро, в течении недели, а Уноми и прочих нет. Даже Бублин в последний год долго не живет. Я ему ответ писал, а его забанили

Про Димана не согласен, было бы желание у модеров...



KLoun said:


> Ты ребёнок что ли или просто с комплексами?


Он *банулся. Был более-менее нормальным либерастом с легким налетом троллинга, стал вот этим существом с брызганьем слюной. Идет по пути Зуфара. 
Надеюсь, реформа медицины не затронет психушки.


----------



## Mccein

del


----------



## [email protected]

petersgriff said:


> Он *банулся. Был более-менее нормальным либерастом с легким налетом троллинга, стал вот этим существом с брызганьем слюной. Идет по пути Зуфара.
> Надеюсь, реформа медицины не затронет психушки.


Не гоните на Зуфара. Мужик как мужик. По крайней мере абсолютно спокойно приходит на казанские форумовки, не кроется. С ним можно спокойно пообщаться на отстраненные от политики темы. Ну и благие дела нет-нет, для города делает. Почему так набрасывает в Чайной - ну тут скорее к нему лично вопрос. 
Большинство здешних "идейных" в Гюльчатай-то показаться боятся.


----------



## Mccein

Надо написать в спортлото, там тебе точно помогут :lol:


----------



## IvanovS

petersgriff said:


> Димана забыли.



Диман нормальный. Парень думает своей головой. Вопрос , конечно, что и как, но он честно излагает свои мысли. Уж, какие есть. ) Ключевые слова тут думает и свои. Придет время, все у него в голове уляжется.


----------



## petersgriff

[email protected] said:


> Не гоните на Зуфара.





IvanovS said:


> Диман нормальный.


Ну ладно, уговорили:yawn: Баньте только Уноми и Радиокота.


----------



## Dober_86

Я тоже против Диманбан, да и Радиокотика тоже. А вот квазара нафик, одна лютая русофобия. В польской секса он был долго не продержался.


----------



## Dober_86

бубля m_zalka...


----------



## Mccein

del


----------



## Mccein

У *Путинграда* походу совсем сорвало крышу, теперь вслед за засиранием ветки 300-800, он вылез в профильные темы:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=611227&page=160
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1596792&page=79
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=211076&page=1320
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1939204&page=3


----------



## sevabashirov

+1 к предыдущему, Путинград приболел на всю голову, это уже даже не смешно.


----------



## Dober_86

Mccein said:


> ну блин, он нам нужен в ветке 300-800 hno:


В комнате с мягкими стенами он нужен.
А 300-800 и без того бурлит и клокочет - живёт, срётся.)


----------



## Mccein

del


----------



## petersgriff

оперативно:applause:


----------



## bus driver

да всем пох*й


----------



## Mccein

День длинных ножей для псевдо-либералов

Quasat
*BANNED*


морион 
*BANNED
*

:cheers:

Остался еще один, но я думаю это уже всего лишь вопрос времени


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Mccein said:


> морион
> *BANNED
> *


Серьезно? Вау!


----------



## Mccein

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1263823
Только я правда не понял за какой конкретно пост, сегодня ничего такого вроде и не написал, чтобы на бан тянуло.
З.Ы. Еще бы дурачка из Уфы бы забанили нахрен, а то походу совсем крышу сорвало нахрен, "посадить всех русских на бутылку", "все русские рабы", "все русские ватно-тюремное быдло" и.т.п., надо бы ему уже отдохнуть.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Mccein said:


> ^^
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1263823
> Только я правда не понял за какой конкретно пост, сегодня ничего такого вроде и не написал, чтобы на бан тянуло.


Ну и славно. О покойном либо хорошо, либо ничего. 
Получил то, что должно было давно произойти.


----------



## Dober_86

Mccein said:


> ^^
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1263823
> Только я правда не понял за какой конкретно пост, сегодня ничего такого вроде и не написал, чтобы на бан тянуло.
> З.Ы. Еще бы дурачка из Уфы бы забанили нахрен, а то походу совсем крышу сорвало нахрен, "посадить всех русских на бутылку", "все русские рабы", "все русские ватно-тюремное быдло" и.т.п., надо бы ему уже отдохнуть.


Ты про Радиокотика или Достума?


----------



## Igor622015

Mccein said:


> День длинных ножей для псевдо-либералов
> 
> Quasat
> *BANNED*
> 
> 
> морион
> *BANNED
> *
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> Остался еще один, но я думаю это уже всего лишь вопрос времени


Через сутки появятся два новых аккаунта, в одном будет написано что то про минимальную зп, в другом что Россия ничего не производит.


----------



## Igor622015

По поводу воскрешений, бубля опять воскрес

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1293424


----------



## vegorv

Igor622015 said:


> По поводу воскрешений, бубля опять воскрес
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1293424


Current Activity: Viewing Thread Гюльчатай, открой личико! 

:lol::lol::lol:

подглядывает за нами


----------



## Igor622015

вуайерист)


----------



## ikeamen

Igor622015 said:


> По поводу воскрешений, бубля опять воскрес
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1293424



уже всё. ждём нового


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> Ты про Радиокотика или Достума?


Салафит пропагандирует (то есть занимается осмысленной деятельностью, хорошая она или плохая - вопрос второй), а нытик Радиокот просто гадит по форуму. Не припомню, чтобы он выкладывал информацию в инфраструктурных или строительных тредах - одно нытье и подлайкивание оскорбительных постов в адрес форумчан.


----------



## Mccein

Dober_86 said:


> Ты про Радиокотика или Достума?


Про котика конечно, ему немного осталось тут сидеть :cheers:



N.T_rulez said:


> Mccein,тебя за твои оскорбления,за обсирание родных,тоже надо бы забанить.


еще один вылез, у тебя это какой акк уже по счету, юродивый? :lol:


----------



## Igor622015

Вот уноми и вернулся, суток с бана не прошло, причем даже не пытается стиль трололо менять

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1293772


----------



## bus driver

Скассски снова с нами. Можно с ним, как с тагильчанином, сразу вжик, и в колодец, не затягивая?

*LetItGo*


----------



## [email protected]

bus driver said:


> Скассски снова с нами. Можно с ним, как с тагильчанином, сразу вжик, и в колодец, не затягивая?
> 
> *LetItGo*


Тагильчанин восстал из колодца как в "Звонке". Колодец пока в "ТСР| 800-2000к"


----------



## Radiokott

Igor622015 said:


> Вот уноми и вернулся, суток с бана не прошло


приходится таким образом восстанавливать справедливость, если модераторы руководствуются двойными стандартами, раздавая баны без причины одним пользователям, и игнорируя постоянный поток оскорблений и даже мата со стороны других пользователей.


----------



## Mccein

^^
Ну тебе то недолго осталось тут


----------



## Igor622015

Radiokott said:


> без причины


Как это без причины? Троллинг, оскорбление страны, оскорбление людей ее населяющих. Удивительно что они долго прожили.



Radiokott said:


> двойными стандартами


Ну здрасти, двойные стандарты это любимая фенечка исключительной нации и самой великой страны на земле Америки, если тебе нравится Америка ты должен любить все тоже что любит и она.


----------



## Mccein

Igor622015 said:


> Ну здрасти, двойные стандарты это любимая фенечка исключительной нации и самой великой страны на земле Америки, если тебе нравится Америка ты должен любить все тоже что любит и она.


Двойные стандарты это еще и любимая фенечка самого радиокотана, ведь как он вчера сказал в "новости дня": "все, кто со мной не согласны или не разделяют мои взгляды-быдланы и унтерменши", жаль модеры весь срач почистили, но о том, что это за "человек" думаю все уже поняли, я даже удивился слегка, что мой пост, о том радиокит-биомусор лайкнуло человек 20, что в общем то показывает соответствующее отношение к нему со стороны практически всего форума:lol:


----------



## Dober_86

Igor622015 said:


> Вот уноми и вернулся, суток с бана не прошло, причем даже не пытается стиль трололо менять
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1293772


Ждём Бублю и Димку. :cheers:


----------



## Mccein

Igor622015 said:


> Вот уноми и вернулся, суток с бана не прошло, причем даже не пытается стиль трололо менять
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1293772


LetItGo 
*BANNED*

Судя по всему этот дурачок, также как и тагил, тупо достал модеров и его будут банить сразу после первых же постов нового акка на форуме 
Ну и на десерт остался теперь всего лишь один буйнопомешанный, но и ему осталось немного


----------



## Igor622015

Radiokott
BANNED

Прям черные дни у русофобов начались)


----------



## Dober_86

Буб вернулся.

А у кого рекорд по воскрешениям, Бубля, Диман или Тагил?


----------



## Igor622015

Тагил рулит


----------



## alley cat

Тагил, наверное уже около 40 акков было.


----------



## bus driver

У Виктора было более 100


----------



## Igor622015

Кстати он сейчас на форуме есть под каким то акком?


----------



## Contr

Dober_86 said:


> Буб вернулся.
> 
> А у кого рекорд по воскрешениям, Бубля, Диман или Тагил?


Виктор всеми забыт, тагильский еще в сперме плавал, когда Витя дела делал, в т.ч. "Канадец сосет Х***", "Анков ебе**** в ***пу" и т.д.


----------



## AlexNik

Виктор как то писал, что использовал около 320 ников


----------



## Contr

Тлетворное влияние Востока убило психику Тагильского (как собирательного образа).


----------



## Shwed

Dober_86 said:


> Буб вернулся.
> 
> А у кого рекорд по воскрешениям, Бубля, Диман или Тагил?


Пиля наверное.


----------



## Dober_86

кто?


----------



## petersgriff

Бублин снова:yawn: Нельзя ли попросить после выпиливания подчистить на ним фотопонос?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=931330&page=420


----------



## a.werter

Тебя все не отпускает, как я тебя с трамваями размазал ? В чем претензия
к автобусной ветке, поясни. В правилах есть ограничение на число фото ?
Нет. В фотоветке про автобусы я показываю что-то кроме автобусов ? Нет.
В таком случае карательные операции как раз к тебе необходимы, дружок.


----------



## petersgriff

Гуляй, дружок. По пятницам не подаю.


----------



## Contr

*a.werter* - это Влад что ли, судя по характерному столбцу? Все не уймется, откуда в человеке столько ненависти к окружающим? Представляю, как он с клиентами на работе общается.


----------



## butirat

На какой работе ? С какими клиентами ? Иди проспись, чепушило.


----------



## Contr

Ты ведь риэлтор, забыл? У тебя биполярное расстройство? А судя по количеству мультирегов, аж три и более полярное.


----------



## kanonirsss

:lol:


----------



## Ysh

raisonnable said:


> Да он по одному пункту Е16 правил уже себе бан на все будущие реинкарнации наработал.


^^



> E 16. При выкладывании сторонней информации (статей, фотографий и т.п.) необходимо указывать ссылку на источник и имя или ник автора. Так же лучше воздержаться от полного копирования статей.


Я не сказал бы, что это очень грубое нарушение.
Давайте так, я с ним поговорю, чтобы было поменьше всего этого.


----------



## Ysh

kanonirsss said:


> :lol:


Канонирс, я тебе в личку сейчас напишу кое-кто.


----------



## kanonirsss

да можно и здесь :lol: а пукан взорвавшийся чем не понравился ?


----------



## KLoun

Ysh said:


> Канонирс, я тебе в личку сейчас напишу кое-кто.


Даже не вздумай трогать Кани своми грязными руками!


----------



## Ysh

kanonirsss said:


> да можно и здесь :lol: а пукан взорвавшийся чем не понравился ?


не нужно провоцировать конфликты


----------



## kanonirsss

Ysh said:


> Канонирс, я тебе в личку сейчас напишу кое-кто.


 так Коля отвечаю здесь у меня нет тайн от общественности 
то что на меня поступают жалобы я знаю это уже год наверное если не больше (Я не виноват что мои фанаты организовали клуб взорваных пуканов и раз в несколько месяцев у кого то по новому бомбит это их проблемы мне до них нет дела ) ну а как с этим поступать вам реашать моя совесть чиста , ну раз нет в моих действия состава преступлений баньте так просто по просьбам клуба униженных и оскарбленных если так считаете нужным :lol: приму все .


----------



## Ysh

kanonirsss said:


> так Коля отвечаю здесь у меня нет тайн от общественности
> то что на меня поступают жалобы я знаю это уже год наверное если не больше (Я не виноват что мои фанаты организовали клуб взорваных пуканов и раз в несколько месяцев у кого то по новому бомбит это их проблемы мне до них нет дела ) ну а как с этим поступать вам реашать моя совесть чиста , ну раз нет в моих действия состава преступлений баньте так просто по просьбам клуба униженных и оскарбленных если так считаете нужным :lol: приму все .


Какой-то детский подход.
Зачем нарываться на бан? Почему нельзя просто вести себя немного иначе?

(оффтоп потом перенесу в другое место)


----------



## Blackhavvk

Извините за оффтоп, но вопрос к Исху. 
Ты знаешь форум мое метро(ака наш транспорт), и из за чего он скатился? Кто знает, тот поймет о чем я, и что будет дальше.


----------



## Ysh

Blackhavvk said:


> Извините за оффтоп, но вопрос к Исху.
> Ты знаешь форум мое метро(ака наш транспорт), и из за чего он скатился? Кто знает, тот поймет о чем я, и что будет дальше.


Нет, не знаю.
Единственный форум, где я тусуюсь - SSC.


----------



## szentgotthard

Blackhavvk said:


> Извините за оффтоп, но вопрос к Исху.
> Ты знаешь форум мое метро(ака наш транспорт), и из за чего он скатился? Кто знает, тот поймет о чем я, и что будет дальше.


строгая-престрогая модерация?


----------



## Dober_86

raisonnable said:


> Да он по одному пункту Е16 правил уже себе бан на все будущие реинкарнации наработал.


Да ладно тебе. У Канорирса все картинки с желтой плашкой, и так понятно, с какого сайта он их сюда таскает.


----------



## Blackhavvk

szentgotthard said:


> строгая-престрогая модерация?


Что-то вроде того. Но не это главное. ВЕСЬ оффтоп, даже мелкий, переносился из основного треда вот в такие. Эти оффтоп треды умирали из за отсутствия подпитки, а за оффтоп карали сурово. Итог - основные треды стали чисто набором картинок - отчетов. Обсуждение просто улетучилось. Людям стало не интересно и они ушли. Форум, на котором было активно за сотню информационных веток сейчас еле поддерживает десятку. Конечно один ИСХ вряд ли сможет такое провернуть, но еслиб все стали ИСХами то форуму конец бы пришел.


----------



## Ysh

*AirPlay *новый модератор российского форума. Поздравляйте


----------



## Ysh

Blackhavvk said:


> Что-то вроде того. Но не это главное. ВЕСЬ оффтоп, даже мелкий, переносился из основного треда вот в такие. Эти оффтоп треды умирали из за отсутствия подпитки, а за оффтоп карали сурово. Итог - основные треды стали чисто набором картинок - отчетов. Обсуждение просто улетучилось. Людям стало не интересно и они ушли. Форум, на котором было активно за сотню информационных веток сейчас еле поддерживает десятку. Конечно один ИСХ вряд ли сможет такое провернуть, но еслиб все стали ИСХами то форуму конец бы пришел.


Мелкий оффтоп я не удаляю и не переношу.
Только когда возникают длинные простыни из постов.


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> *AirPlay *новый модератор российского форума. Поздравляйте


невероятно. спасибо тебе. 

ну и тонну лучей недобра московским модерам игнорившим нашу просьбу полгода


----------



## alley cat

Ysh said:


> *AirPlay *новый модератор российского форума. Поздравляйте


Пункт *R 02*, поправить бы.


----------



## [email protected]

В первых постах сегодняшней атаки на ТСР я даже малость удивился спокойному тону Бублина. Так продолжалось поста эдак три. 
Это первые признаки выздоровления или все идет своим чередом?


----------



## Ysh

Подчистил бублинизм.


----------



## ikeamen

зря. это было эпичное бомболейло 
для бубли сегодня случилось худшее из возможного


и *Myaroslav*'a из R02 убрать можно


----------



## Mccein

alley cat said:


> Отстань от него.
> 
> У нас в Свердловском форуме, тишь да гладь.
> 
> Ни миллиона новых тагильских тем, ни миллиарда бесполезных фоток.
> 
> Нам из-за ваших терок во флуд разделе, новый срачь в профильном форуме, не нужен.


У вас тишь да гладь в том числе благодаря мне.

Во флуд разделе не терки, а приступ у психбольного человека, который за бан своего акка уже "грозит" засиранием форума фотками из гейпорно.

Кстати больной заразился от бублина: 54 фотки в одном посте

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1842658&page=308


----------



## [email protected]

Салотрофа рвет по российской ветке форума. Модераторы, примените противорвотное пожалуйста.


----------



## Igor622015

Грохнули мгновенно. Инфузории туфельки живут дольше чем прожил этот чей то мультирег))


----------



## AirPlaY

[email protected] said:


> Салотрофа рвет по российской ветке форума. Модераторы, примените противорвотное пожалуйста.


Готовченко!


----------



## AirPlaY

Закрыл временно ветку про экономику. Надо раздать всем по заслугам.


----------



## [email protected]

AirPlaY said:


> Готовченко!


Желто-голубая нетонущая субстанция не успокоилась. Может сразу кремировать вместо противорвотного?


----------



## petersgriff

[email protected] said:


> Желто-голубая нетонущая субстанция не успокоилась. Может сразу кремировать вместо противорвотного?


Пусть работает. Где мы еще такого полезного дурачка найдем.


----------



## petersgriff

Оставьте его. Лучшая реклама. Правда, чует мое сердце, этот вовсе не с Украины, а наш.



ukrainec01 said:


> да беларусы побежали от тирана батьки к нам дружескую братскую Украину а не в тупую рашку даже беларусы все понимают кто есть кто.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Igor622015

Я смотрю у одного пaциента осеннее обострение, во всех ветках успел нагадить.


----------



## Ysh

[email protected] said:


> Желто-голубая нетонущая субстанция не успокоилась. Может сразу кремировать вместо противорвотного?


у меня ощущение, что это кто-то из наших умалишенных. тагилец или бублин. айпишники они скрывают.


----------



## Ysh

AirPlaY said:


> Закрыл временно ветку про экономику. Надо раздать всем по заслугам.


пусть до понедельника в таком виде постоит.


----------



## [email protected]

Ysh said:


> у меня ощущение, что это кто-то из наших умалишенных. тагилец или бублин. айпишники они скрывают.


Бублин в ТСР 800-2000 ломанулся бы сразу, а там тишина.


----------



## Ysh

да тагилец, уже понятно.


----------



## [email protected]

Мужики, каюсь - думал, что Бублин нормальный. Оказалось не так. Он конченный уже. В ТСР 800-2000 объявился. Истерит и глючит.


----------



## Igor622015

То есть все эти годы он был нормальным и адекватным?:lol::troll:


----------



## [email protected]

Igor622015 said:


> То есть все эти годы он был нормальным и адекватным?:lol::troll:


Ранее его простыни представляли хоть какой-то интерес - была и интересная информация. Сейчас же - просто разведение срача на ровном месте.


----------



## Shwed

А Мигеля за что?


----------



## raisonnable

Shwed said:


> А Мигеля за что?


...



Ysh said:


> Была экстремальная грубость и гомофобия.





bus driver said:


> Мигель вчера убивать геев призывал прямым текстом. Он вообще долбанутый был. Так что норм.


----------



## avto_trest

Назревает срач:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654534&page=32


----------



## Ysh

avto_trest said:


> Назревает срач:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654534&page=32


Почистил оффтопик.


----------



## avto_trest

Ysh said:


> Почистил оффтопик.


 Премного благодарен!


----------



## Alex_64

Пришел из армии, а Объемного забанили( Кого он обидел?


----------



## alley cat

Alex_64 said:


> Пришел из армии, а Объемного забанили( Кого он обидел?


 Дядю Саву


----------



## martin_marksman

Contr 
BANNED

кто? за что?


----------



## raisonnable

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137094468&postcount=50523


----------



## Fin.

Прошу снять Ysh с поста модератора.


----------



## Fin.

Очень прошу.


----------



## msasha_65

Fin. said:


> Прошу снять Ysh с поста модератора.


Позволю поинтересоваться: А кто ты такой, человек, зарегистрировавшийся лишь сегодня и набравший 13 (тринадцать) тестовых постов (вот эти посты)?
Какое право ты имеешь просить о смене руководства форума?
Откуда тебе знать модератора YSH?

Искренне надеюсь, что ты не мультирег, иначе мне пришлось бы заподозрить тебя в нарушении Правил Форума.


----------



## zZero

Йохайды. Даже совершенно не того начал. Сперва надо петицию начать на change.org
Салага, йопта. =)


----------



## Igor622015

martin_marksman said:


> Contr
> BANNED
> 
> кто? за что?


За то что много бухает и несет пургу.


----------



## [email protected]

Igor622015 said:


> За то что много бухает и несет пургу.


Баня временная, двухнедельная. Так что не все так плохо.
Кстати, если глядеть на форум глазами наказанного юзера: чем бан отличается от брига, точнее в чем отличие функционала форума в том или другом случае? 
В бриге можно читать все темы, ставить "лайк", только писать ничего нельзя. А в бане?

УПД: Техника за что забригали опять?


----------



## Dober_86

И Контра уКОНТРАпупили.  косят екатцев. Неужели заговор? :shifty:


----------



## msasha_65

Dober_86 said:


> И Контра уКОНТРАпупили.  косят екатцев. Неужели заговор? :shifty:


Контра - за профашистские высказывания.
Радиотехника - за матерные обзывательства и подозрения в нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентации своего оппонента из Красноярска.
Оппонент из Красноярска, кстати, тоже находится на отдыхе ровно за те же действия в отношении Радиотехника.

Все бриги временные. Радиотехник уже вообще скоро на свободу выйдет (он меньше всех накосячил).

Ещё вопросы?


----------



## ikeamen

msasha_65 said:


> Ещё вопросы?


да. 



msasha_65 said:


> Контра - за профашистские высказывания.


где?


----------



## msasha_65

ikeamen said:


> ...
> где?


В Твиттере (нашем, разумеется).
Пост не удалён, можешь полюбоваться (ссылку давать не буду).


----------



## ikeamen

msasha_65 said:


> В Твиттере (нашем, разумеется).
> Пост не удалён, можешь полюбоваться (ссылку давать не буду).


я видел высказывание, но в том смысле, что профашистского там ничего не видно.. как ни приглядывайся
так и до маразма полшага. когда констатация того, что например терроризм – убивает станет пропагандой оного..


----------



## Tenzor

ikeamen said:


> я видел высказывание, но в том смысле, что профашистского там ничего не видно.. как ни приглядывайся
> так и до маразма полшага. когда констатация того, что например терроризм – убивает станет пропагандой оного..


С учётом того, что ранее говорил amn (на что контр ссылается), тут может быть отрицание (преуменьшение) холокоста, между прочим, уголовно наказуемое деяние в ряде стран, и в РФ в том числе (354.1 ук рф).


----------



## ikeamen

Tenzor said:


> С учётом того, что ранее говорил amn (на что контр ссылается), тут может быть отрицание (преуменьшение) холокоста, между прочим, уголовно наказуемое деяние в ряде стран, и в РФ в том числе (354.1 ук рф).


во-первых, я видел что ранее говорил anm. чушь естественно выпорол какую-то.. но то дело десятое. и кстати, несмотря на вот уж точно откровенное преуменьшение холокоста – ничего ему не было.. это к вопросу о беспристрастности модерирования :lol:
во-вторых, в сообщении контра не увидел на anm или еще кого-либо никаких ссылок.
в-третьих, ни про какое преуменьшение холокоста там нет. читать научитесь сначала.
кроме того, в его фразе заложена доля сомнения: «Еще посчитать надо...». за убеждения, мнения и СОмнения уже банить начинаем? блеск.

лайкнувший рейзонабль это вообще умора. юрист, если он юрист качественный, должен быть максимально въедливым во все формулировки, вплоть до буквы.

p.s. меня контр тоже бесит, но я за правду.


----------



## raisonnable

ikeamen said:


> лайкнувший рейзонабль это вообще умора. юрист, если он юрист качественный, должен быть максимально въедливым во все формулировки, вплоть до буквы.


И вытянуть то, что нужно. А тут это сделать не сложно.


----------



## ikeamen

в данном конкретном случае я бы назвал это «натянуть»


----------



## petersgriff

ikeamen said:


> и кстати, несмотря на вот уж точно откровенное преуменьшение холокоста – ничего ему не было.. это к вопросу о беспристрастности модерирования :lol:


:yes:


----------



## Ysh

ikeamen said:


> я видел высказывание, но в том смысле, что профашистского там ничего не видно.. как ни приглядывайся
> так и до маразма полшага. когда констатация того, что например терроризм – убивает станет пропагандой оного..


Я бы сказал, оно не просто профашистское и антисемитское ("сталинские жиды"), оно вызывающе русофобское. Во время войны Контра к стенке поставили бы без разговоров. Это тебе не разборки белых и красных из-за вопросов собственности на средства производства. Когда человек заявляет подобное, он плюет в лицо другим участникам форума.
Что касается anm, то если пойдет по той же дорожке - тоже будет получать бриги. Если он уже писал ровно такие же вещи, как Контр, нужно было их репортить и мы бы отреагировали.
Наказание идет не за то, что кто-то написал (потому что мы все читать не можем) - а за то, что администрация обнаружила с вашей помощью.

PS. На Контре еще отягчающий фактор - парочка виртуалов-мультирегов. За такое вообще бан полагается.


----------



## Tenzor

ikeamen said:


> во-первых, я видел что ранее говорил anm. чушь естественно выпорол какую-то.. но то дело десятое. и кстати, несмотря на вот уж точно откровенное преуменьшение холокоста – ничего ему не было.. это к вопросу о беспристрастности модерирования :lol:
> во-вторых, в сообщении контра не увидел на anm или еще кого-либо никаких ссылок.
> в-третьих, ни про какое преуменьшение холокоста там нет. читать научитесь сначала.


Сложно не замечать очевидного. Прочтите ещё раз. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137094375&postcount=50522



ikeamen said:


> кроме того, в его фразе заложена доля сомнения: «Еще посчитать надо...». за убеждения, мнения и СОмнения уже банить начинаем? блеск.
> 
> p.s. меня контр тоже бесит, но я за правду.


Лично меня Контр ничуть не бесит. Как и чьи-либо рассуждения о холокосте, Гитлере и тп, если это действительно рассуждения (считаю потому-то и потому-то), а не лозунги, оскорбления или призывы к действию. От запрета в ук рф публичного обсуждения некоторых тем, прекрасно соотносящегося с конституцией в части отсутствия цензуры, я не в восторге.


----------



## Ysh

Объявление: в Чайной и Спорте-Культуре-Жизни больше не могут писать новички, не имеющие 100 постов в личной статистике на форуме. Это защита против троллей-мультирегов.


----------



## raisonnable

:master:


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> Я бы сказал, оно не просто профашистское и антисемитское ("сталинские жиды"), оно вызывающе русофобское.


ежу очевидно, что под «сталинскими жидами» он имел в виду парт.верхушку прежде всего конечно же. 
только лично я бы назвал ее больше «ленинской», но то уже детали..
и как раз только аналогия с пауками в банке подходит под описание всех тех тёрок в политбюро иверхушке кпсс.
ну и касательно Гитлера на фронте и Сталина ни разу на него не выезжавшего. думаю ты лучше меня знаешь, что это тоже правда.


----------



## zZero

Ysh said:


> Объявление: в Чайной и Спорте-Культуре-Жизни больше не могут писать новички, не имеющие 100 постов в личной статистике на форуме. *Это защита против троллей-мультирегов*.


----------



## osmant

Здравая мысля! Браво, Николай, давно уже идея на поверхности лежала!


----------



## Ysh

ikeamen said:


> ежу очевидно, что под «сталинскими жидами» он имел в виду парт.верхушку прежде всего конечно же.
> только лично я бы назвал ее больше «ленинской», но то уже детали..
> и как раз только аналогия с пауками в банке подходит под описание всех тех тёрок в политбюро иверхушке кпсс.
> ну и касательно Гитлера на фронте и Сталина ни разу на него не выезжавшего. думаю ты лучше меня знаешь, что это тоже правда.


во-первых, у нас в чайной есть юзеры-евреи. их употребление таких лексических конструкций оскорбляет.
во вторых, такие рассуждения как у Контра оставляют ощущение, что кто-то пришел и насрал на братскую могилу миллионов людей уничтоженных во время войны по национальному признаку.


----------



## Ysh

zZero said:


>


Прости. Но тагил с бублином нас слишком достали.


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> во-первых, у нас в чайной есть юзеры-евреи. их употребление таких лексических конструкций оскорбляет.
> во вторых, такие рассуждения как у Контра оставляют ощущение, что кто-то пришел и насрал на братскую могилу миллионов людей уничтоженных во время войны по национальному признаку.


это уже вопросы восприятия. 
одному показалось, другому послышалось..
ничего плохого в умеренном антисемитизме не вижу. 
меня как русского тоже много что оскорбляет на форуме. но как-то не замечаю толпы защищающих мои чувства модераторов..

ну и немножко нудятинки.
при Сталине русских (вне ВОВ) погибло больше, чем евреев в холокост. не заметил, чтобы у нас обвинили кого-либо в пропаганде сталинизма.. :yawn:


----------



## Ysh

За "русню", "Рашку", и тому подобное, тоже наказания раздаем.
А любители и нелюбители Сталина и так между собой разберутся.

ps. чувствую, лучше никому ничего не обьяснять.


----------



## ikeamen

никаких объяснений лично мне и не требовалось..


----------



## zZero

Ysh said:


> ps. чувствую, лучше никому ничего не обьяснять.


Vot.... Nachinaesh vrubat'sya. One step closer to the top of Putin's food chain. :cheers: 


Vremena diktuyut politiku, a ne naborot.


----------



## vegorv

vistaatsi said:


> DELETED


1й пост и сразу оскорбление. бубл, ты уже всех немногочисленных твоих защитников расстерял со своим хамством и озлобленностью. тебя деанонизировал 1 человек,зачем всех то ненавидеть?


----------



## Shwed

Ysh said:


> Это защита против троллей-мультирегов.


Теперь они будут срать в обычных ветках?


----------



## Ysh

Shwed said:


> Теперь они будут срать в обычных ветках?


То есть, ты против этого нововведения - или за?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Может Исх Объемному разбан зделает?????


----------



## vartal

А Дядя Сава Объёмного уже не устраивает?


----------



## Ysh

Дядя Сава;137185261 said:


> Может Исх Объемному разбан зделает?????


Разбанов не будет. Иначе смысл бана пропадает. Вопрос закрыт.


----------



## Ysh

[email protected] said:


> Чей мультирег?


----------



## Severia

А что с Новороссией случилось?


----------



## ikeamen

она утонула


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Рапорт пиши.
Иначе они вконец обнаглеют.


----------



## Ysh

в лучшем случае просто удалят.
я репорты читаю и вижу, как Ян иногда (вздыхая) стирает там у них то каких-нибудь бомжей в обосраных трусах, то еще какие непотребства.
но просто стирает и все.


----------



## @rtem

WFInsider почему забанен?


----------



## Ysh

Неясно.
Он писал вроде бы только у нас на форуме российском и в срачах не участвовал.
Но у него есть недавняя карточка от международного модера за создание дополнительных аккаунтов.


----------



## Severia

Скажите, модератор может прочитать удаленный другим модератором пост?


----------



## Смотрящий

Severia said:


> А что с Новороссией случилось?


А чо там у хохлов то?
Новости есть какие?
Интересная ветка раньше была. Как не зайду, так гостей 15 минимум на веточке сидят, кукуют.
Война закончилась там или чо?


----------



## Ysh

Severia said:


> Скажите, модератор может прочитать удаленный другим модератором пост?


А вы с какой целью интересуетесь?


----------



## unregistered.user

Severia said:


> Скажите, модератор может прочитать удаленный другим модератором пост?


Один из зарубежных модераторов говорил, что им строго-настрого запрещено удалять сообщения, потому что форуму от этого бо-бо. Поэтому они их просто переносят в скрытый от пользователей раздел. Ответ на твой вопрос "Да, может, если захочет". Полностью удалить пост может позволить себе только верхний эшелон форумной власти, но это надо постараться, чтобы они снизошли.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Прошу предпринять меры по поводу:


mskbuild said:


> И кстати, ты мой первый ник взял на форуме. только у меня был sky777.
> Так что давай бабосы за использование моего ника... )))


Мультирегистрация + хамит много.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1301073


----------



## orel2016

Что то туплю. Как сделать, что-бы сигнатура/подпись стала видна? Я ее написал, сохранил, но не вижу. Где то галочку нужно поставить?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот в Новосибирске очень интересные юзеры сидят на меня в ФСБ хотят накатать за проявления интереса к ихнему железнодорожному узлу очень они странные там.


----------



## roi95

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Прошу предпринять меры по поводу:
> 
> Мультирегистрация + хамит много.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1301073


Да. Это известная неадекватная воронежская еб@н@шк@.


----------



## Ysh

Evrasia 99911 said:


> Прошу предпринять меры по поводу:
> 
> Мультирегистрация + хамит много.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1301073


Меры приняты.
Если возродится в четвертый раз, сообщайте.


----------



## Dober_86

kharlam said:


> Добер, плюсуй себе в свою дупу очередную ..... эй, SVX, что не видно, что дома раздельные, это и по адресу видно. покажите нам самарский прецендент, а мы посмотрим....прошу пример в студию. и, вообще, кто вы такие, чтобы определять судьбу зданий. вы, прихлебатели здесь. Антон разрешил вам пользоваться своим сайтом, так что сидите и не гавкайте, ваше слово крайнее...


Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь это быдло усмирит? Для острастки хотя бы. может. неповадно в следующий раз будет. Периодически ведь лезет, из ничего, каждую неделю что-то подобное. Это существо, в общем-то, всё коммьюнити считает мразью и уродами.


----------



## Смотрящий

Забавный старичок, но Красноярец ещё более неадекватен, и держится.


----------



## Federation2014

Дядя Сава;137726083 said:


> Вот в Новосибирске очень интересные юзеры сидят на меня в ФСБ хотят накатать за проявления интереса к ихнему железнодорожному узлу очень они странные там.


Да, бдим. Ибо нех.


----------



## zZero

Геба в бриге. Трамп - президент. МЕНЯ разбанили. Куда катиццо мир. :cheers2:


----------



## Contr

zZero said:


> Куда катиццо мир.


Судя по общемировым и местечковым тенденциям, строго в Калифорнию.


----------



## Contr

Contr said:


> Судя по общемировым и местечковым тенденциям, строго в Калифорнию.


Далеко за примером ходить не надо, - не так давно соседа-приятеля из Екб с Соловеичем познакомил, они потусили вполне. Сейчас примерно как "за МКАДом жизни нет" применительно и к СА.


----------



## raisonnable

Ты про этого соседа постоянно рассказываешь. Мы помним


----------



## Kond

Когда на этом форуме прекратяться баны не в чем не повинных пользователей?


----------



## raisonnable

Надеюсь, что никогда.


----------



## Ysh

Kond said:


> Когда на этом форуме прекратяться баны не в чем не повинных пользователей?


Советую забить и больше на этот форум не приходить. Владелец этого сайта не хочет тебя тут видеть. Все твои сегодняшние аккаунты (даже не помню, шесть или семь) мы удалили за пять минут, и посты тоже. Занимаешься бессмысленной тратой времени и сил.


----------



## osmant

Kond said:


> Когда на этом форуме прекратяться баны не в чем не повинных пользователей?


в ожидании можешь посчитать, сколько ошибок в одном предложении ты наделал )


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> в ожидании можешь посчитать, сколько ошибок в одном предложении ты наделал )


 запятая тут не нужна


----------



## ancov

Kond said:


> Когда на этом форуме прекратяться баны не в чем не повинных пользователей?


Очередной контрреволюцьонэр? Модераторы этого не потерпят.

Как сказал в свое время товарищ Петерс:

Контрреволюция развивается везде, во всех сферах нашей жизни, она проявляется в самых различных формах, поэтому очевидно, что нет такой области, куда не должна вмешиваться ЧК (модераторы). А что в каждый данный момент является контрреволюцией, будем определять мы. А вот когда с ней будет покончено окончательно, тогда и подумаем, каковы заслуги каждого и чем они должны быть вознаграждены. По справедливости.


----------



## Ysh

Просто парень из Тагила.


----------



## Dober_86

Спам-атака. :hide:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137883276&postcount=2682

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137883273&postcount=5812

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137883297&postcount=1902

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137883300&postcount=715

Уже 83 поста нашлёпал, видимо, с таким же "содержанием". Зачем он это делает? :dunno: 

Ein.
Registered User

Join Date: Jan 2017
Posts: 83


----------



## raisonnable

Видимо, стремился небесную сотню набрать.


----------



## osmant

ikeamen said:


> запятая тут не нужна


с чего бы ради? )


----------



## Contr

raisonnable said:


> Ты про этого соседа постоянно рассказываешь. Мы помним


Тут ведь не все из "По*бче засрались..." и далее по тексту. Однако это синдром, ФМ постоянно кричит, что я "это уже говорил".


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> Спам-атака. :hide:
> 
> Уже 83 поста нашлёпал, видимо, с таким же "содержанием". Зачем он это делает? :dunno:
> 
> Ein.
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2017
> Posts: 83





raisonnable said:


> Видимо, стремился небесную сотню набрать.


Без "небесной сотни" вход в Чайхану воспрещен. Мультиботы отакэ :horse: Но... тимчасово загiнул на отметке 83%


----------



## raisonnable

Contr said:


> Тут ведь не все из "По*бче засрались..." и далее по тексту. Однако это синдром, ФМ постоянно кричит, что я "это уже говорил".


И на форуме было 



[email protected] said:


> Без "небесной сотни" вход в Чайхану воспрещен. Мультиботы отакэ :horse: Но... тимчасово загiнул на отметке 83%


Будем внимательно следить за ситуацией....


----------



## Ysh

7 аккаунтов тагильчанки с утра уже отправились в бан. А ведь еще только время обеда...


----------



## ancov

Ysh said:


> 7 аккаунтов тагильчанки с утра уже отправились в бан. А ведь еще только время обеда...


«Я хотел бы обнять все человечество, поделиться с ним моей любовью, согреть его, отмыть от скверны современной жизни».

Ф.Э.Дзержинский.


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> с чего бы ради? )


ради русского языка.


----------



## osmant

ikeamen said:


> ради русского языка.


Пиши дальше, весели народ :lol:


----------



## ikeamen

osmant said:


> Пиши дальше, весели народ :lol:


окей. и ты тоже не забывай, кондидат наук...


----------



## Evrasia 99911

Ysh said:


> Меры приняты.
> Если возродится в четвертый раз, сообщайте.





roi95 said:


> Да. Это известная неадекватная воронежская еб@н@шк@.


Пробейте пожалуйста вот этого. (по ходу это снова он)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1318107


----------



## Ysh

он. спасибо.


----------



## ГЛЕБ СОМОВ

del


----------



## ancov

ГЛЕБ СОМОВ;138110919 said:


> Может ли кто-нибудь подсказать, как постить сюда картинки с google ефото ?
> И как сделать, чтоб они были стандартного размера, а не превью ?


А зачем тебе?


----------



## ГЛЕБ СОМОВ

del


----------



## ancov

Я вот попробовал...

Кликнул на фотографию, по правой кнопке мыши "открыть фото". И уже эту ссылку копировал.


----------



## The_Spirit

ГЛЕБ СОМОВ;138128444 said:


> Кинул одну на радикал, просто проверить, она запостилась в тему Зарядья, но в небольом размере, хоть и кликабельная. Для просмотра данный вариант не очень удобен, им довольно редко пользуются. Если кроме яндекса других способов нет, ну значит придётся с ним работать, раз деваться некуда.


Этот форум ничем, ровно ничем, не отличается от других. Фотографию с любого фотохостинга он показывает корректно. Если вы конечно правильно взяли ссылку. Судя по описанию, вы и с радикала не сумели взять ссылку именно на само фото, а скопипастили готовый угребищный тэг, который радикал генерирует для беспросветных лентяев.
У меня не возникает проблем с размещением фотографий ни с моего фотохостинга, ни с фотоальбома в ЖЖ, ни иллюстраций с новостных сайтов. Совет - освойте получше ваш гугл, где вы храните фото.


----------



## ГЛЕБ СОМОВ

del


----------



## Ysh

О судьбе Шведа.
Я сегодня утром посадил его в бриг за бурную радость по поводу убийства Гиви и пожелания смерти Захарченко.
Швед обиделся, зарегистрировал виртуала *Virtor-s* и заспамил модераторский форум репортами на собственные посты с пометкой "нарушены авторские права". Я удалил часть фотографий, но затем проверил регистрационные данные и выяснилось, что виртуал и есть Швед. Его фото я восстановил, а виртуала забанил.

После этого Швед залез на форум под ником *cordias *(это тоже его виртуал), и снова начал свою странную бодягу. В общем, я забанил и виртуалов и самого Шведа.

Если это действительно полезный юзер, и в его поддержку выскажутся краснодарцы, я его через некоторое время разбаню, но сегодня он меня просто достал.

PS. +1 забаненный виртуал *ShweDs*
PPS. +1 забаненный виртуал *Salem66*
PPPS. +1 забаненный виртуал *Mao1999*
PPPPS. +1 забаненный виртуал *Velendiamond* - шлет мне матерные ругательства в личку.
PPPPPS. +1 забаненный виртуал *IVASI* - снова спамит модераторский сабфорум.


----------



## Gkublok

Швед является чуть ли не единственным активным (в хорошем смысле) юзером в Краснодарской ветке. Остальные либо флудят, либо очень редко появляются. Забанить Шведа - убить краснодарский раздел, который и так после ухода *Attraction* и *Goromn* не восстановился.

И этот cordias точно его аккаунт? Слишком уж разный стиль у них.


----------



## Ysh

Gkublok said:


> Швед является чуть ли не единственным активным (в хорошем смысле) юзером в Краснодарской ветке. Остальные либо флудят, либо очень редко появляются. Забанить Шведа - убить краснодарский раздел, который и так после ухода *Attraction* и *Goromn* не восстановился.
> 
> И этот cordias точно его аккаунт? Слишком уж разный стиль у них.


Это точно Швед.
Хорошо, постоянный бан я заменил ему на временный.
Отсидит 10 дней и вернется.
icard:


----------



## Mittel

Модератор, а плохо себя вел - получается?
ну.. бывает.


----------



## ovnours

В теме МКЖД модератор трет саркастические посты на тему жесткого оффтопа, которым занимается этот же модератор. Это нормально?


----------



## Ysh

ovnours said:


> В теме МКЖД модератор трет саркастические посты на тему жесткого оффтопа, которым занимается этот же модератор. Это нормально?


Почитал там удаленный срач и стало интересно, каков средний рост у людей.
Выложу в "Это интересно" отдельным постом, чтобы здесь не оффтопить.


----------



## zZero

Btw, recent lolzies before it gets deleted by mod..

opcorn: : 



hmckmbc223 said:


> Does this forum support anti-Islamic remarks but ban any and all anti Turkish remarks?
> 
> What is so 'great' about the primitive notion of a Turkish race that it has to be hailed and exonerated while *Islam* can be vilified? I don't think the *Dutch government can avoid any blame if a few nukes detonate in say Amsterdam or Rotterdam some years into the future *given the widespread knowledge of manufacturing nuclear devices if it keeps up with this behaviour.
> 
> You reap what you sow.
> 
> If you permit *anti-Islamic behaviour openly under the guise of 'freedom of speech' while you ban some other forms of speech*, no matter what that is and under what guise that is, it is only reasonable that some reasonably intelligent, well connected, moneyed and well travelled *Muslim will take matters into their own hands by nuking the Netherlands.*
> 
> ***
> 
> This explanation has been posted in relation to the ban imposed by some third world rathole Turdish monkeys. That same Turdish monkey banned me straightaway without any explanation while he cavorted with gay abandon and uttered anti Islamic expletives.


:shifty:


----------



## Igor622015

достум забанен:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Igor622015 said:


> достум забанен:cheers:


Прихлопнули "по совокупности" или на чем-то конкретном погорел?


----------



## petersgriff

Надеюсь второго башкирского русофобика постигнет такая же судьба, иншалла.


----------



## [email protected]

petersgriff said:


> Надеюсь второго башкирского русофобика постигнет такая же судьба, иншалла.


Клон Радиокотта который?


----------



## Ysh

У Достума уже много карточек от всех модераторов накопилось, и ничему его бриги не научили. К тому же он уже был забанен, и свой второй шанс не использовал. Не думаю, что форум много потеряет с уходом юзера, который сидел только в одной теме и там постил фотошопленные картинки о "спивающихся россиянах".


----------



## ancov

Ysh said:


> У Достума уже много карточек от всех модераторов накопилось, и ничему его бриги не научили. К тому же он уже был забанен, и свой второй шанс не использовал. Не думаю, что форум много потеряет с уходом юзера, который сидел только в одной теме и там постил фотошопленные картинки о "спивающихся россиянах".


Теперь мы правду про демографию никогда не узнаем


----------



## petersgriff

[email protected] said:


> Клон Радиокотта который?


Ну а кто еще?


----------



## [email protected]

petersgriff said:


> Ну а кто еще?


У Ветерана войны 1812 года Путин лично изымает средства на АТО в Сирии


----------



## Silvist

Вопрос к модераторам: имеет ли право модератор удалять личные сообщения другого юзера? Читать их, и т.д.?


----------



## Mittel

В первый раз слышу про такое, это невозможно технически. Ну на уровне модератора точно. Личные сообщения могут пропасть совсем или стать анонимными из-за удаления собеседника с форума.


----------



## Ysh

у меня таких прав нет.


----------



## Ysh

*ccvvisa *забанен на месяц по его собственной просьбе. "устал от споров в чайной, а сам не могу остановиться".


----------



## ancov

Silvist said:


> Вопрос к модераторам: имеет ли право модератор удалять личные сообщения другого юзера? Читать их, и т.д.?


Нет.


----------



## Igor622015

Грохните 1456-ую реинкарнацию бублина...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1322211

Он уже поддостал заваливать форум своим творчеством без ссылок со странными цифрами в пользу Крска...


----------



## Ysh

Igor622015 said:


> Грохните 1456-ую реинкарнацию бублина...
> .


Так уже грохнули...


----------



## Ysh

orel2016 посадил во временный бан его любимый польский модератор mateusz.el
вот же охота лазить там и баны собирать.


----------



## Nekstyle

Какие же иностранцы ранимые люди


----------



## [email protected]

Доброго дня! 
Модераторы, перенесите пожалуйста посты начиная с 2395-го и до текущих темы Большое Казанское Кольцо в тему Подземные и наземные пешеходные переходы


----------



## Ysh

Готово. А чего, K-Lex так и не появился? Может, кого-то другого на его место?


----------



## bus driver

Можно Зуфара


----------



## alley cat

Ysh said:


> Готово. А чего, K-Lex так и не появился? Может, кого-то другого на его место?


У него последняя активность неделю назад, а не пишет с ноября, что случилось?


----------



## Ysh

alley cat said:


> У него последняя активность неделю назад, а не пишет с ноября, что случилось?


Я без понятия, пытался выяснять в Казанской секции, писал ему письма - не отвечает. Если бы не "активность" вышеупомянутая, можно было бы что-то совсем плохое предполагать.


----------



## KLoun

Ysh said:


> писал ему письма - не отвечает. Если бы не "активность" вышеупомянутая, можно было бы что-то совсем плохое предполагать.


Он тебя просто игнорит. Ты про всех, кто это делает, будешь плохое предполагать? Какое же счастье, что я не их них (а то знаешь, говорят, что если кто-то много думает, то оно иногда сбывается).


----------



## Ysh

KLoun said:


> Он тебя просто игнорит. Ты про всех, кто это делает, будешь плохое предполагать? Какое же счастье, что я не их них (а то знаешь, говорят, что если кто-то много думает, то оно иногда сбывается).


Костя, не начинай свою бодягу сначала.
Второй день как откинулся с кичи, а уже начинаешь за мной бегать по форуму, как Радиотехник за Игорьком.


----------



## alley cat

> Старые темы я посмотрел - в них вроде бы нет криминала. Пусть висят, неужели так раздражают? Если за ним вычистить всю его старую деятельность, это сколько времени надо убить - и надо ли?


Не раздражают. 



> Если сделать дополнительный лимит для новичков, это усложнит для них общение на форуме, я бы не хотел так делать. Даже нынешний барьер в Чайной для некоторых приличных людей стал проблемой.


А как усложнит, если тему можно будет создать написав 100 постов после регистрации. Не думаю что у кого-то сразу есть острая необходимость, тем-более обычный новичок темы сразу почти никогда не создает, только после того как освоится.

Лимит по фоткам в 10 сообщений, да усложняет, потому как люди не могут писать полноценные посты с фото, а лишь со ссылкой на них, и новички не могут понять почему.

В общим проехали.


----------



## Ysh

Ну давай так сделаем: если проблема будет обостряться, вернемся к рассмотрению этой идеи


----------



## Dober_86

alley cat said:


> Модераторы, как насчет предложения сделать по примеру вхождения в Чайную новичков от 100 сообщений.
> 
> Так же сделать от 100 или от 1000 сообщений, возможность создания тем.
> 
> У нас в Свердловском форуме, Тагильчанин опять проявился, и первым же делам начинает создавать темы:
> 
> "Строительство-Серове"
> 
> "Алапаевск | Строительство"
> 
> И то ли ещё будет ненужных тем, пока его не остановят.
> 
> Так у него ещё старые не все по удаляли:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1884218
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885378
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1882852
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1891320
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1882041
> 
> Так зачем первыми же постами разрешено создавать новые темы, новичкам которые неизвестно кто, и как себя проявят.


А чем плохи указанные тобой темы? Всё по теме форума, годные треды ведь. :dunno:


----------



## alley cat

Я ж написал что проехали.

Но отвечу уж.

Тем что они никому ненужны. Тагилец, создавал десятки тем и общался в них сам с собой, их было десятки по каждому поводу и без, а это остатки, то ли забыли тогда снести то ли что.

Да и я не просил их удалять, а пример привел что старых мертвых дофига, а он новые мертворожденные начал создавать.


----------



## tolya

Хорошо бы создать форум дополнительный для забаненных и для самовыражения всех желающих.


----------



## raisonnable

Создавай. Украинцы вот взяли и сделали!


----------



## Ysh

Клоун во временном бане.
После "откидки" он только и делал, что докапывался до меня.
Теперь угрожает написать в ФСБ на меня донос.
Больной человек. Если в следующий раз он опять начнет - выпилю его с форума навсегда и никакие адвокаты меня не остановят.


----------



## tolya

raisonnable said:


> Создавай. Украинцы вот взяли и сделали!


Пробовал. Администрация против была.


----------



## raisonnable

Чья? Создаёшь форум и сам себе администрация.


----------



## Ysh

tolya said:


> Пробовал. Администрация против была.


Женя, ты уже несколько раз забанен за флуд. Хватит нести херню в массы, ведь забаним насовсем. Тебе мало Чайной, сюда еще пришел?


----------



## Dober_86

Ysh said:


> Теперь угрожает написать в ФСБ на меня донос.


Осталось бублю подтянуть. Тот грозился уничтожить весь форум.


----------



## Shwed

Ysh said:


> А Шведу я ясно спокойным русским языком лично сказал - у тебя бан через несколько дней закончится, отсидишь и приходи. Несмотря на все истерики, спам и десять мультирегов.


То есть удаление значительного количества моих сообщений в краснодарской ветке, где кроме фотографий ничего не было, и отказ их восстанавливать - это нормально?


----------



## Ysh

Shwed said:


> То есть удаление значительного количества моих сообщений в краснодарской ветке, где кроме фотографий ничего не было, и отказ их восстанавливать - это нормально?


Ты зарегистрировал виртуала и зарепортил сотню своих фотографий с сообщением "нарушены авторские права". Естественно, их удалили. Скажи спасибо, что я восстановил многие - но технической возможности восстановить все уже не было. Международные модераторы к тому моменту уже вычистили твой спам из репортов.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Всё скайсраперсити с наступающим 8 мартом


----------



## bus driver

Товарищ Орел2016 снова расчехлил свой второй акк (Северия).


----------



## msasha_65

bus driver said:


> Товарищ Орел2016 снова расчехлил свой второй акк (Северия).


Его забанил ПОЛЬСКИЙ модератор* k%* за пост на РУССКОМ форуме по наводке польского гостя-стукача *Wojti *.

С поляками мы ещё будем разбираться, но и вы делайте выводы, господа.


----------



## Ysh

Да они могут всегда сказать, что забанили за какие-то другие посты. Они в бриге его несколько раз держали и угрожали ему. Я ему не раз говорил - не ходи ты туда, что ты хочешь доказать?? Он не слушает:dunno:


----------



## Severia

Модератор написал на форуме, что забанил его конкретно за этот пост



> Да, кстати на форуме другой католической славянской страны, Хорватии, есть ветка о России. И хотя хорватам есть за что на нас обижаться, там ничего подобного польской русофобии нет. Идет предметное обсуждение, народ плюсует.
> 
> Кстати, между Польшей и Германией нарастают противоречея.
> 
> "Премьер Польши Беата Шидло обратилась к лидерам ЕС с письмом, в котором просит не поддерживать нынешнего главу Европейского Совета, польского политика Дональда Туска в переизбрании на новый срок."
> 
> Германия настаивает на продлении полномочий Туска. Надо нам как-то поддержать Беату. Кто имеет выход на русских хакеров, пишите в личку на олбанском, чтобы не перехватили.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138813319&postcount=11516


----------



## bus driver

И генерирует срачи с поляками в РОССИЙСКОМ форуме.


----------



## Ysh

Severia said:


> Модератор написал на форуме, что забанил его конкретно за этот пост
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138813319&postcount=11516


Ну конечно, они там необъективны, предвзяты и вообще самодуры.
Поэтому и не надо с ними общаться. Я не понимаю людей, которые все время сидят в DLM, Козраде, и теперь еще у поляков... Я еще в 2009 году решил, что для меня это табу. Ты им аргументы - они тебе в лицо говна кастрюлю. Еще и забанить могут ни за здорово живешь.

Что вам там, медом намазано?

Ладно, представим, что мы сейчас напишем "наверх", дойдет до Яна вся эта история, и может быть он согласиться orel2006 разбанить. Но он же снова пойдет к полякам и они его снова забанят.

Может быть так поступим: orel2006 поклянется больше в польский форум не ходить - а мы попросим k% его вернуть к жизни?


----------



## Severia

Ysh said:


> Ну конечно, они там необъективны, предвзяты и вообще самодуры.
> Поэтому и не надо с ними общаться. Я не понимаю людей, которые все время сидят в DLM, Козраде, и теперь еще у поляков... Я еще в 2009 году решил, что для меня это табу. Ты им аргументы - они тебе в лицо говна кастрюлю. Еще и забанить могут ни за здорово живешь.
> 
> Что вам там, медом намазано?
> 
> Ладно, представим, что мы сейчас напишем "наверх", дойдет до Яна вся эта история, и может быть он согласиться orel2006 разбанить. Но он же снова пойдет к полякам и они его снова забанят.
> 
> Может быть так поступим: orel2006 поклянется больше в польский форум не ходить - а мы попросим k% его вернуть к жизни?


Не пойдет. Он и так отписался сам от этих тем. А сможете объяснить поляку, что такое "олбанский язык"?

PS Стратегически неправильно на чужих форумах сидеть. Нужно развивать Российский раздел, поэтому наши модераторы мудро поступают, когда аккуратно баны раздают.


----------



## Ysh

написал ему.


----------



## petersgriff

msasha_65 said:


> Его забанил ПОЛЬСКИЙ модератор* k%* за пост на РУССКОМ форуме по наводке польского гостя-стукача *Wojti *.
> 
> С поляками мы ещё будем разбираться, но и вы делайте выводы, господа.


Перенимайте практику:cheers:


----------



## msasha_65

petersgriff said:


> Перенимайте практику:cheers:


Нет, мы не будем опускаться до уровня поляков (и некоторых испанцев).
Мелочность и пакостность не есть черта русских.


----------



## Ysh

Решили вопрос мирно. Разбанили бедолагу. На том условии, что больше в польский форум ни ногой.


----------



## bus driver

Совесть форума за что?


----------



## raisonnable

"Мало ебу брига" (c)

За оскорбление Найта, насколько я понял. Назвал того м@даком.


----------



## Ysh

Вернется через 3 дня. Бриг не сработал, пришлось временный бан давать.


----------



## bus driver

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138869264#post138869264


----------



## Ysh

^^

уже нет его.


----------



## bus driver

кляты москали


----------



## zZero

Dima F is back? :shifty: 



Check_Mate said:


> The development in Russia in comparison to its size is invisible, I mean in the US when they build a road or construct anything that investment is returned with profits and prosperity however in Russia now all the regions hardly contribute to its economy
> 
> Russian economy is crippled by sanctions and low oil prices however in 20 years time oil will be even cheaper and sanctions wont go away unless Ukraine sovereignty is respected I expect the ultimate break up of Russia just like the USSR unless Ukraine's land given back to its rightful owners


And another one here: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138610105&highlight=#post138610105

Singed at the bottom:


> "copy right of mr. F"


Dima F?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

zZero said:


> Singed at the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> "copy right of mr. F"
> 
> 
> 
> Dima F?
Click to expand...

Nyet
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1233786


----------



## zZero

mr. MyXiN said:


> Nyet
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1233786


ПохожЪ.


----------



## Ysh

У Смотрящего юбилей. Пятидесятый забаненный аккаунт. Назывался он "Хитрый суслик".


----------



## User87

Ysh said:


> У Смотрящего юбилей. Пятидесятый забаненный аккаунт. Назывался он "Хитрый суслик".


Охотник оказался хитрей суслика


----------



## orel2016

*hinote* совсем свидомые забанили? Жалко, если так

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1281250


----------



## Ysh

судя по всему, свидомые модеры в запое.
но кто-то с укрофорума сумел объяснить супермодам, что он там слишком активен.
я, кстати, ему не раз говорил, что жалуются на него укры много и нечего там доказывать. но он не слушал....


----------



## Ysh

ccvvisa забанен на месяц по его просьбе


----------



## msasha_65

Ysh said:


> ccvvisa забанен на месяц по его просьбе


Совсем, похоже, силы воли нету у человека... hno:


----------



## The_Spirit

Shwed said:


> Не надо его трогать. Он вроде начал учиться более ли менее культурно общаться.


:lol: Не смешите. Он изображает "культурное общение" до первой критики в свой адрес. Если ему слово поперек написать, на вас выльется пара килотонн дерьма.


----------



## tolya

А мозговой конструктор немного доконструировался? Это который любитель трамвайки и бусловщины.


----------



## tolya

The_Spirit said:


> :lol: Не смешите. Он изображает "культурное общение" до первой критики в свой адрес. Если ему слово поперек написать, на вас выльется пара килотонн дерьма.


Очень точное замечание. Но все равно я щитаю надо его немного пускать. Просто надо. Но в меру.


----------



## tolya

The_Spirit said:


> бублин уже deluxe425 заделался, на пару с одним нашим городским нытиком некоторые красноярские ветки засираются с космической скоростью. Хотя некоторым это зрелище кажется прикольным.


Что за нытик? В каком топике смотреть?


----------



## Ysh

alley cat said:


> Я что-то интересное пропустил.
> Три дня не был на форуме


да, он тебя явно не любит.
также и маккейна под бан подставлял.
вот же неуемная троица - тагил, бублин и прогресс.


----------



## The_Spirit

tolya said:


> Что за нытик? В каком топике смотреть?


vic21. Смотреть в красноярских ветках, например тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843622&page=22 У нас пошла "мода" звать его Вика, как-то так сложилось называть в женском роде. Помешан на Москве до упоротости. Без агрессии, без оскорблений, но утомляет однообразием, запредельным пессимизмом, короче у меня в игнор-листе.


----------



## sevabashirov

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139429177&postcount=7278

Ну вы поняли.


----------



## Ysh

удалено


----------



## Дядя Сава

Интерестно а как свой ник переименовать из Дядя Сава в Эрик Град троним вообще такое имеется на форуме функция переименования ника.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну весь форум тебя Скайсраперсити с светлой святой пасхой Христос Воскреье Воистину Воскресье тебя Скайсраперсити пусть долгострои наконец воскреснут для достроки и здачи в эксплуатацию.


----------



## Shwed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139531287#post139531287

Удалите оффтоп, будьте так любезный.


----------



## Ysh

удалил


----------



## tolya

The_Spirit said:


> vic21. Смотреть в красноярских ветках, например тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843622&page=22 У нас пошла "мода" звать его Вика, как-то так сложилось называть в женском роде. Помешан на Москве до упоротости. Без агрессии, без оскорблений, но утомляет однообразием, запредельным пессимизмом, короче у меня в игнор-листе.


У нас был такой юзер, еще на форуме нгс. Москву называл "[censored]", говорил что центр Новосибирска похож на Новокосино, и сокрушался что не строятся дома серии п44т. С приходом сюда уже правда поостыл и почти не пишет.


----------



## Dober_86

Нормально? Или геноцидом пахнет? 



Искатель;139581448 said:


> Это было бы здорово! *Загнать всех пролетариев в трудовые лагеря и представить к ним немцев с плетками*, иначе пролетариев не заставить зарабатывать, так и будут ныть о жизни плохой и зарплате малой.


----------



## tolya

Ну геноцид это убийство, а это буржуазный шовинизм.


----------



## ikeamen

Dober_86 said:


> Нормально?


пойдёт.


----------



## tolya

С другой стороны ведь и мы, пролетарии, мечтаем о подобном. Правда я гуманист, считаю всем чиновникам надо выдать по хрущу, а не полностью лишать всего.


----------



## orel2016

Нельзя ли Малороссию почистить, задолбался бред о сносе хрущевок в Москве читать


----------



## @rtem

^^угомонись и научись слушать, а не быть эгоистом


----------



## Ysh

он прав, там слишком много оффтопа было


----------



## Mccein

bus driver said:


> Липецких недовольных


Спасибо, что хоть хохлом не назвали.


----------



## NorteN

Blackhavvk said:


> Он вроде сверстник мой, а ощущение, что лет на 10 меня младше. Напоминает мне особей, которые вконтакте удаляют страницы а потом восстанавливают через несколько дней.


Это называется синдром дефицита внимания...


----------



## bus driver

Mccein said:


> Спасибо, что хоть хохлом не назвали.


Na zdorovie


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Реально этому Евразии же уже 20+ лет, верно? А со своими детскими истериками напоминает поведение 14-летней девчонки.


В суровых деревнях провинциях всегда взрослели быстрее, чем в изнеженной столице.


----------



## osmant

чет не понял, кто опять Евру на пустом месте довел?


----------



## mr. MyXiN

osmant said:


> чет не понял, кто опять Евру на пустом месте довел?


Самострел


----------



## raisonnable

osmant said:


> чет не понял, кто опять Евру на пустом месте довел?





mr. MyXiN said:


> Самострел


Ничего нового :lol:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Federation2014 said:


> В суровых деревнях провинциях всегда взрослели быстрее, чем в изнеженной столице.


Да в Москве есть участники его возраста и даже помладше. Но небо и земля.


----------



## Federation2014

А за откровенную многолетнюю русофобию и ненависть к своей же стране, в которой мы все родились и выросли, здесь банить когда-нибудь планируется в перспективе? Ну вопрос во многом риторической, но вдруг же все-таки.


----------



## Дядя Сава

osmant said:


> чет не понял, кто опять Евру на пустом месте довел?


А кто такой Евр чтот в первые о нём читаю Не Евразия случаем он.


----------



## raisonnable

Да уже не важно.


----------



## tolya

Federation2014 said:


> А за откровенную многолетнюю русофобию и ненависть к своей же стране, в которой мы все родились и выросли, здесь банить когда-нибудь планируется в перспективе? Ну вопрос во многом риторической, но вдруг же все-таки.


Приведи примеры таких проявлений.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Federation2014
Виталик Итересный вопрос почему локация Виталик причем сдесь собственое имя а на страна и не город проживания как понимаю вы этим своё настоящее имя выдаёте я своим именем локацию не называл бы.


----------



## tolya

Видимо он из засекреченного города Виталик. А что, до сих пор мы не вполне в курсе что под гаражами в Раменках находится.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Дядя Сава;140714272 said:


> Federation2014
> Виталик Итересный вопрос почему локация Виталик причем сдесь собственое имя а на страна и не город проживания как понимаю вы этим своё настоящее имя выдаёте я своим именем локацию не называл бы.


Это ученая степень. Локация ниже.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Но зато в Ставрополе Сергей26 и Центилион один и тоже человек вот так.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Точка!!!!!!


----------



## Federation2014

Дядя Сава;140714272 said:


> Federation2014
> Виталик Итересный вопрос почему локация Виталик причем сдесь собственое имя а на страна и не город проживания как понимаю вы этим своё настоящее имя выдаёте я своим именем локацию не называл бы.


Эээ...Это провал. Он раскрыл меня

Стало вдруг интересно, че там у Рэйзна с "курлыком". Казахстан что ли?


----------



## raisonnable

Federation2014 said:


> Стало вдруг интересно, че там у Рэйзна с "курлыком".


----------



## tolya

Интересно что за курлык на аватаре. С виду мамонт, но они вроде как вымерли.


----------



## raisonnable

Я нашёл живого.


----------



## Federation2014

Завалил?


----------



## raisonnable

Нет, конечно. Только сфотографировал.


----------



## Federation2014

Понятно


----------



## Mccein

И снова здрасти



Аверс;140539790 said:


> ну не дебил?





Аверс;140583493 said:


> какие-то мысли у тебя опущенные





Аверс;140883280 said:


> ты базар способен фильтровать, дятел?





Аверс;140873986 said:


> не перевелись еще неандертальцы на земле руской.
> Москва - главный регион донор, чучело





Аверс;140881131 said:


> и такой дегенерат работает юристом.





Аверс;140881792 said:


> когда назвал тебя чучелом, виноват, описался. хотел назвать тебя чучелом неандертальца


----------



## ancov

По-моему, он про Contr-a? Жалоб от юзера Contr пока не поступало. Будут жалобы - отреагируем оперативно. Но в контексте данного спора - что-то типа дружеской пикировки было. Никто жалобу не прислал.

И смею заметить - стоны про "Москва всех обобрала" здесь тоже не комильфо. Предупреждали неоднократно. П


----------



## Contr

ancov said:


> По-моему, он про Contr-a? Жалоб от юзера Contr пока не поступало. Будут жалобы - отреагируем оперативно. Но в контексте данного спора - что-то типа дружеской пикировки было. Никто жалобу не прислал.
> 
> И смею заметить - стоны про "Москва всех обобрала" здесь тоже не комильфо. Предупреждали неоднократно. П


Я ведь доступно написал в другой теме, почему не собираюсь вступать в бессодержательную дискуссию с тролльными оппонентами, в особенности, с Аверсом. Могу легко "посраться", бригов у меня хоть отбавляй, но отношение к форуму не то, чтобы опускаться до "комариного покусывания", пусть "Моська" и дальше лает...

ЗЫ Жалоб как таковых не было, через кнопку, но был призыв к модераторам для реагирования. К сожалению, реакции не последовало. Почему обращаю на это внимание - нас, к примеру, с КЛоуном могут на два месяца забанить за невинное обсуждение других форумчан, а за прямые оскорбления никакой ответственности Дмитрий не понес.


----------



## Ysh

понес, понес
просто я эту дискуссию не увидел, пока один из форумчан не нажал репорт.
репорты я читаю, а всю чайную просто не успеваю.


----------



## Federation2014

Contr said:


> Почему обращаю на это внимание - нас, к примеру, *с КЛоуном* могут на два месяца забанить *за невинное обсуждение* других форумчан


Улыбнуло


----------



## ikeamen

это чё вообще?



Federation2014 said:


> ****, какая же мразота Иудея. Интересно, он искренне надеется съ**************************************** из страны как-нибудь, когда свои откровенно неофашистские лозунгм стране излагает?





Federation2014 said:


> Иудея, а давай встретимся? Один на один без свидетелей. Уйдешь ты живой без травм в боках - ну так тому и быть. Ок? Назначай время, мразь. или же, говно такое, зассышь?





Federation2014 said:


> 9658211961. Антон, иудушка ты наша фашистская, звони, если ты мужик. Давай уже решим вопрос раз и на всегда, чтоб одну землю не топтать. Я приду один, отвечаю. Так что победишь - не сядешь.





Federation2014 said:


> Ну что, Иудеюшка? Иуда ты наш? Встретимся? на пустыре, без свидетелей, кт будут тебя оттирать от асфальта?
> 
> какая же ты, ********************************, мразь нацистская уже откровенно, сбросив все маски. как же я тебя искренне ненавижу всеми фибрами своей русской души. давай?





Federation2014 said:


> Ау, Антоша, любитель попи...ть толпой беззащитных таджиков.


----------



## DAD4577

del.


----------



## DAD4577

del.


----------



## Ysh

Посадил его в бриг. Срачи в чайной стер.
Вчера у меня юбилей был, не до внимательного чтения форума было, прошу понять.


----------



## ancov

3


ikeamen said:


> это чё вообще?


Справедливости ради, твой пост, в котором ты оскорбил чувства веруюших, послужил триггером его неадекватной реакции. 



ikeamen said:


> с нашей церковью только новинки немецкого автопрома обсуждать можно и часы швейцарские..


Не надо штампы определенных кругов общества и отдельных средств массовой информации здесь использовать направо и налево. Не нравится тебе православная церковь - критикуй аргументированно, но без оскорблений. 

В данном случае ты оскорбил и мои чувства, я много лет уже участвую в благих проектах РПЦ. Но я промолчал. Хотя тебя уже несёт в последнее время. А Федя не сдержался.


----------



## raisonnable

ancov said:


> 3
> Справедливости ради, твой пост, в котором ты оскорбил чувства веруюших, послужил триггером его неадекватной реакции.


Православие или смерть, ага.


----------



## Ysh

raisonnable said:


> Православие или смерть, ага.


Не нагоняй страсти. Православие это часть русской культуры. Научитесь это уважать.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Объективно говоря, навязывание православия вызывает отторжение среди молодого поколения, и пока это не поймут, атеизм будет все больше распространяться.


----------



## raisonnable

Ysh said:


> Не нагоняй страсти. Православие это часть русской культуры. Научитесь это уважать.


За которую нужно угрожать расправой? А как же смирение, вот это все?


----------



## raisonnable

А так я понял, что обтекаемое и непонятное "оскорбление чувств верующих" уже и сюда добралось. Даже свои казачки появились. Очень жаль.


----------



## Ysh

в чем это выражается?
я просто высказал свое мнение. которое никому не навязываю.
и Анков абсолютно прав, Икея написал провокационный пост (формально как бы ничего не нарушаюший), и Виталю это и снесло.


----------



## raisonnable

Видимо надо было собрать все эти его перлы и отправлять международным админам, пока крыша не потёрла. Благо, переводить ничего не надо.


----------



## petersgriff

Dober_86 said:


> Джокима забанили хз за что вообще (может, и что-то было криминальное, просто не видел?)


Я что-то пропустил?


----------



## ikeamen

msasha_65 said:


> Всвязи с этим предлагаю на Форуму вообще запретить любые разговоры на любые религиозгые темы. Внести это в Правила. В конце концов, у нас здесь светский форум.


а после запрета разговоров о религии, что последует?


----------



## ikeamen

ancov said:


> 3
> 
> Справедливости ради, твой пост, в котором ты оскорбил чувства веруюших, послужил триггером его неадекватной реакции.
> 
> 
> 
> Не надо штампы определенных кругов общества и отдельных средств массовой информации здесь использовать направо и налево. Не нравится тебе православная церковь - критикуй аргументированно, но без оскорблений.
> 
> В данном случае ты оскорбил и мои чувства, я много лет уже участвую в благих проектах РПЦ. Но я промолчал. Хотя тебя уже несёт в последнее время. А Федя не сдержался.


вот ты вроде во-первых взрослый, во-вторых умный, в-третьих, модератор, а обманывать не стесняешься. 
мой пост (если кто его видел) содержит оценку. мою личную оценку этой организации в целом. 
мало того, что там нет ни одного оскорбительного слова, так еще там нет и ни одного обращения к т.н. верующим. 
или вера верующих заключается в вере в церковь как в институт? не в бога, ни в И.Х., ни в дух святой?
пост кстати до сих пор по-моему там висит. я его удалять не собираюсь, потому что это моё мнение, которого я не стыжусь и могу еще сколько угодно раз повторить. он не нарушает ни одного правила. и никого не оскорбляет, что самое главное..
и вы (модеры) все это прекрасно понимаете. 
можешь подать на меня в суд за оскорбление (свои персональные данные чтобы упростить при необходимости могу тебе кинуть в личку), но подозреваю, что не примут. формулировка, опять же, не тянет на оскорбление.. чьё-либо вообще..

касательно того, что Виталика разозлил именно этот пост – смешно. 
для человека который явно симпатизирует коммунистам и Сталину персонально, он не очень тянет на оскорбившегося до глубины души верующего.
«мочение толпой беззащитных таджиков» в частности это что? проявление оскорбленных чувств верующего? верующего во что? :cripes:
то, что в него в тот вечер было влито несколько литров жижи с содержанием этила, вами я так понимаю во внимание не принимается, да?

за «мочилово толпой беззащитных таджиков» кстати, ты прекрасно понимаешь, его могли бы вызвать по повестке в суд. ибо здесь уже вполне всё конкретно и персонально адресовано..
но на таких как Виталик... которые сначала брякнут что-нибудь, а потом пишут извинительные письма в личку.. в суд не подают.. им сочувствуют.

и это.. может стоит на досуге вообще сесть и хорошо подумать, а так ли сильна вера, что её так легко оскорбить, а?


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> У него уже есть две "вечные" красные карточки, в том числе от международного модера.


от международного модера по той же самой причине по которой вы всей толпой отмазывали от бана Сан-Диеговца..



Ysh said:


> Икеямен провокатор и тролль.


не оскорбляющие ярлыки.. ни разу..  
+ кто-то тут двумя постами ранее что-то про хамство рассказывал..


Ysh said:


> Икеямен провокатор и тролль. Загляните в список его infractions - там клейма негде ставить. Весь в партаках. У него уже есть две "вечные" красные карточки, в том числе от международного модера. При этом он троллит достаточно негрубо, так что часто и не придерешься. Поэтому его аккаунт до сих пор жив.


я тебе уже говорил, что ты не понимаешь что такое троллинг. любое моё сообщение с которым ты не согласен – не является автоматически троллингом. как бы тебе этого не хотелось. 

провокатор? если провокация и её последствия это то, что как сказал Анков случилось с Виталиком, то действительно, извини. не учёл. я ведь должен был знать, что пока кто-то бухает – на форуме временно нельзя высказывать своё мнение.

меня в Чайной десятки и сотни раз обзывали как попало.. и нацик, и фашик, от Аверса не мне одному прилетало «дебил», «лечись дебил».. табуретки, мебельщики, деревяшки.. что только не летело
всё это и сейчас висит на форуме. никто даже и не думал замечания кому-то какие-то делать. не говоря уж о карточках и банах... 
ты упорно делал вид, что этого не замечаешь, проходил мимо. некоторые посты даже лайком отмечал) потому что это летело от тех людей, которые считаются у тебя ''своими''. 
вообще эта сегрегация свои-чужие настолько стала явной, что многие даже кто в Чайной не так давно всё видят и понимают. 
всё это пошло из политики. потому что ты очень политизирован и был когда юзером был, и остаешься, став модером.. 

короче. кого-то взывать к объективности считаю делом бесполезным.
верх Чайной сегодня – это тонны копипасты, личностных наездов за политические и исторические взгляды, и обсуждений кто сколько выпил. 
Виталик, в отличие от меня, думаю, более релевантен там. 
поэтому станет достойной заменой. 
всем спасибо. :wave:


----------



## Дядя Сава

petersgriff said:


> Я что-то пропустил?


Вам много чего ещё предстоит пропустить тут много информации на форуме вам не чего не успеть все не пропускать.


----------



## [email protected]

Dober_86 said:


> Если хотя бы карточки давали, не говоря уж о бригах, хам бы в следующий раз, наверное, завис над клавиатурой - отправлять или не отправлять очередной пост с бранью, а так... гуляй, вася.


Окстись, чернь *саркаааазм!*, гляди чего Высший Разум *метаааафора!* вещает:



kharlam said:


> прежде чем изрыгать гавно из своей жувательно-плевательной полости, бездоказательно и беспредметно, выказывая свою глубочайшую никчёмность(vent futility) и неготовность к предметному разговору, стоило бы послушать мною перечисленный материал. мои два любимых композитора муссоргский и римский-корсаков, а у тебя "иванушки" и другое убожество от столичного бомонда?


----------



## Dober_86

Хм, если кликнуть на пост, то его как бы и нет... Неужели, опять? ))) хаха. 
ДОКОЛЕ. 
Я бы ещё кстати, будь моя воля, с одного товарища сорвал лычки, люстрировал нафиг. Ну вы понимаете. Такая профанация своих правам и обязанностей, просто...


----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> Хм, если кликнуть на пост, то его как бы и нет... Неужели, опять? ))) хаха.
> ДОКОЛЕ.


Мистика же! Я тут провёл небольшое исследование и выяснил, что по странному стечению обстоятельств ты можешь грубить и хамить, создавать кучу аккаунтов, вести себя в целом неадекватно, будучи родом из Хабаровска. Причём другие пользователи, у которых возникают закономерные вопросы, отчего-то сразу получают необычную надпись "in the brig" под ником. Увы, дальше пока пути теряются, нужно проводить более масштабное расследование. Что-то не так с этим загадочным городом...


----------



## tolya

ikeamen said:


> а после запрета разговоров о религии, что последует?


Блин, в таком случае у тебя почти каждый пост будет нарушающим. Ты же не можешь без этого?

Проблема в том, что стало модно проехаться по православию. Я не православный, но мне неприятно когда что-либо или кого-либо обсирают. Люди привыкли что на многих ресурсах вроде ютуба мат и оскорбления стали нормой. Это не есть хорошо.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

[email protected] said:


> Окстись, чернь *саркаааазм!*, гляди чего Высший Разум *метаааафора!* вещает:




Я так понимаю, это он тужился мне с ответом. Даже знаю в какой теме.


----------



## Federation2014

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Я так понимаю, это он тужился мне с ответом. Даже знаю в какой теме.


Ты про "Иванушек"? А я почему-то подумал, что мне


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Да не. Я в той теме посмел подвергнуть сомнению авторитет его музыкадьныхвеусов.


----------



## orel2016

М64 иностранцы забанили? Навсегда?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1341222


----------



## Ysh

Что за беда. Он всего месяц на форуме и писал только в небратской его части.
Кто его забанил - посмотреть не могу.


----------



## orel2016

Ysh said:


> Что за беда. Он всего месяц на форуме и писал только в небратской его части.
> Кто его забанил - посмотреть не могу.


На самом деле он не месяц на форуме))) Но может опять реинкарнируется


----------



## Ysh

Ходить в Козраду с убогими спорить - себя не уважать))


----------



## bus driver

И опять покинет нас, если продолжит в том же духе.


----------



## Federation2014

Ysh said:


> Ходить в Козраду с убогими спорить - себя не уважать))


Судя по истории постов, он туда не ходит, он там живет. На нескольких страницах процентов 80 так - посты в укротреде про Крим. И чего он ожидает?:dunno: Можно еще в ДЛМ постоянно что-нибудь писать на эту тему, чтоб уж наверняка и быстро.


----------



## Mccein

Модеры, ваш любимчик походу опять запил



Federation2014 said:


> Раскрыл пост выше. Убедился, что не зря игнорю это пиздо********************************ское мудоебище.:cheers: Такой же ипанутый на всю свою головку, как и тот пиндосский маразматик, в честь кого он взял себе ник.
> Боженька все видит, так что подыхать тебе в таких же мучениях на больничной койке, как и ему


----------



## bus driver

Если самые разумные посты в теме от Объемного, то что то пошло не так.


----------



## Igor622015

Объявился уноми, опять троллит в привычной манере.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1338762


----------



## petersgriff

Еще б к человеку на задании присмотрелись бы модераторы...
Форум строительный, а по теме строительства и инфраструктуры у товарища 10 постов (не преувеличиваю) из 338 сообщений - все остальное один негатив, в т.ч. 249 сообщений в теме "Коррупция в России" (И это всего за 4 месяца):cheers:


----------



## ikeamen

только твоим позитивом в каждом сообщении и держится форум..


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот кто сильно много постит на форуме это у кого колонки для компьютера сломались наушники вышли из строя для просмотра фильмов и прослушивания музыки занятие Скайсраперсити.


----------



## orel2016

Троль конечно неплохо тред раскрутил, но стоит ли оскорбления в адрес русских и России терпеть?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141970230&postcount=3735


----------



## NorteN

orel2016 said:


> Троль конечно неплохо тред раскрутил, но стоит ли оскорбления в адрес русских и России терпеть?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141970230&postcount=3735


А где там оскорбления?


----------



## [email protected]

NorteN said:


> А где там оскорбления?


Опять какие-то чувства оскорбились.


----------



## Mccein

Тагил, привет


----------



## The_Spirit

Ysh said:


> Я не знаю, что делать... карточки не помогают...
> 
> В этом разделе нет своего модератора. Моя зона ответственности Чайная. *Я захожу сюда только по репортам.*





Ysh said:


> похоже, борьба с флудом никакого эффекта не дает. все равно все флудят.
> тогда я умываю руки.


Еще бы такая "борьба" давала эффект. Забанить несколько человек по сути методом тыка, тему де факто не отслеживать и жаловаться, что не помогает. 80-90% флуда никто репортами не отмечает. И поэтому спорадические кавалерийские атаки без системных действий на общую ситуацию не повлияют.

P.S.: Вы личку от меня получили?


----------



## msasha_65

^^
Для решения подобных региональных проблем следует обращаться к региональному модератору. Пункт *R 02.* Правил.

Для Красноярска это *Aleksander24*.


----------



## The_Spirit

При чем тут Красноярск? Речь была о теме про Крымский мост.


----------



## Ysh

The_Spirit said:


> Еще бы такая "борьба" давала эффект. Забанить несколько человек по сути методом тыка, тему де факто не отслеживать и жаловаться, что не помогает. 80-90% флуда никто репортами не отмечает. И поэтому спорадические кавалерийские атаки без системных действий на общую ситуацию не повлияют.
> 
> P.S.: Вы личку от меня получили?


Если в личке была реакция на бриг - то я их не читаю. Там обычно обиды.

Теперь тема переехала в крымский раздел, за ней будет RS присматривать. Кроме того, я предложил Mefody помодерить - но он не отвечает и вообще куда-то пропал.


----------



## The_Spirit

Ysh said:


> Если в личке была реакция на бриг - то я их не читаю. Там обычно обиды.


Там были вопросы. Если хотите, могу их тут задать.


----------



## KLoun

The_Spirit said:


> Если хотите, могу их тут задать.


Тут он скажет - задавай в личке. А потом снова скажет - там я их не читаю ))


----------



## Сисястый

Сделайте что-нибудь. Только что-нибудь более действенное, чем удаление поста. Лучше ИРЛ.


Federation2014 said:


> CENSORED
> 
> Зарядье - офигеннейший парк в стране! И очень вероятно - даже в Европе! Поздравляю всех москвичей с ним! Он задает нереально крутую планку для парков во всей нашей стране!
> 
> Зы zZero - отдельный респектище!


----------



## Ysh

Выписал ему недельный отпуск.


----------



## ikeamen

:lol:


----------



## Ysh

ikeamen said:


> :lol:


:hug::kiss:


----------



## petersgriff

Прошу забанить реинкарнацию госдеповского бота:
sprinter841


----------



## petersgriff

Спасибо!


----------



## Igor622015

хунгар/szentgotthard вернулся



Igor622015 said:


> ^^ Мультирегистрация запрещена хунгар.





knsx said:


> а как же ambient/zabobu/tolya?
> 
> все мои предыдущие ники забанены навечно, можешь удостовериться


----------



## [email protected]

Igor622015 said:


> хунгар/szentgotthard вернулся


Скажу крамольные вещи, но hungar куда более полезен для форума, чем приведенным им пример. Если будет постить информацию по теме и сделает правильные выводы - пусть будет? Его ж не за трамвайные новости в баню упрятали.


----------



## petersgriff

Я согласен с Айратом. Нудный, но по теме очень полезный юзер.


----------



## Igor622015

Проблема в том что по теме только 10% его постов.


----------



## Shwed

Igor622015 said:


> Проблема в том что по теме только 10% его постов.


У многих и 1% нет.


----------



## Igor622015

Большинство таких уже со словом BANNED


----------



## [email protected]

Igor622015 said:


> Большинство таких уже со словом BANNED


Igor622015, если бы правило было АБСОЛЮТНОЕ и выполнимое НЕУКОСНИТЕЛЬНО - это одно. Но так получилось (и это просто констатация фактов, не более) - что есть исключения. Не одно и не два. Его не за беседы про трамвай забанили. В Чайной его нет (из-за которой он, собссно, и полег) - если по делу пишет - то, IMHO, пусть пишет. Мы все тут не без персональной шизы в конце концов. И пока персональная шиза другим жить не мешает - оно и есть "баланс мнений".


----------



## ikeamen

да поздно. забанили уже)
дело павликов морозовых живее живых)


----------



## Ysh

хорошо, разбаню.
посмотрим на его поведение.


----------



## Ysh

ikeamen said:


> да поздно. забанили уже)
> дело павликов морозовых живее живых)


кстати да, спасибо всем, кто помогает бороться с нарушителями. :cheers:


----------



## ikeamen

не за что.


----------



## Ysh

очень даже есть за что


----------



## Igor622015

[email protected] said:


> В Чайной его нет


Ну это пока. В профильных темах он уже в первый день не выдержал и накопипастел статей в его стиле. Ждите через месяц в чайной эль мюридов и новоросинформ, он же не выдержит соблазна)) Он не первый кого с этого форума в дверь, а он в окно обратно лезет...



Ysh said:


> хорошо, разбаню.
> посмотрим на его поведение.


Зря.


----------



## raisonnable

Залез в чеченский подфорум и нашёл кучу интересных тем с (в лучшем случае) одним сообщением. Ну и названия немного... специфичны:

штурм Грозного 1994-1995 гг. в фотографиях

 Дети на Чеченской войне

Регата 2017 на Кезеной - Ам

Грозный. Январь-февраль 1995 г.

Грозный. Фото первой чеченской войны.

Ордена и медали ЧР Ичкерии

Может это можно как-то объединить?


----------



## ikeamen

ага, особенно Регата 2017 так и просится в одну тему с наградами Ичкерии..
:smug:
«Ордена Вермахта» & «Гей-парад в Тель-Авиве»


----------



## Dober_86

raisonnable said:


> Залез в чеченский подфорум и нашёл кучу интересных тем с (в лучшем случае) одним сообщением. Ну и названия немного... специфичны:
> 
> штурм Грозного 1994-1995 гг. в фотографиях
> 
> Дети на Чеченской войне
> 
> Регата 2017 на Кезеной - Ам
> 
> Грозный. Январь-февраль 1995 г.
> 
> Грозный. Фото первой чеченской войны.
> 
> Ордена и медали ЧР Ичкерии
> 
> Может это можно как-то объединить?


Капец... это бот что ли темы насоздавал? Всё же можно объединить в одну ветку "История Чечни" или как-то так.


----------



## [email protected]

Срочно бегите стирать:



kharlam said:


> тупые вы, молодёжь....сильно загуглены на "I, me,me, mine" ....остальному миру наср...ть на твои эстетические предпочтения...чувак реально внёс вклад в развитие современной музыки....тут подход "меня тютчев нагибает, подавай мне фета" не корректен....главное: каков вклад и каково наследие, а по одной песне судить о всём творчестве, это вообще, удел невежд.


----------



## zZero

почему Каню опять забанили? Задирался и дурил опять?


----------



## KLoun

zZero said:


> почему Каню опять забанили? Задирался и дурил опять?


Просто у кое кого одному ему понятные принципы


----------



## The_Spirit

Ysh said:


> ты чего такой дерзкий?
> во-первых технические познания мне по должности не требуются.
> во вторых -
> "в массе своей" - это не значит, что все браузеры мобильных устройств автоматически масштабируют, даже по твоим словам.
> в любом случае, уважай других форумчан и безразмерные фотки не вываливай.


Замечательно. 
Переход на "ты", переход на личности в оскорбительной форме в стиле гопников из подворотни - это нормально для общения модератора с другими пользователями.
Для вынесения вердикта по техническому вопросу, технических знаний по этому вопросу не требуется. ОК.
Указать пользователю на необходимость соблюдения тех пунктов правил, которые он не нарушал - это нормально.
Указывать произвольную причину для бана это тем более нормально. Особенно когда нужно заткнуть пользователя, высказывающего точку зрения, не совпадающую с модераторской.
Не отвечать на личку - само собой разумеется.

Ну а про массу браузеров - я так написал потому, что вполне допускаю, что может где-то существовать чья-то криворукая поделка, такого не умеющая, даже если я с ней не сталкивался. Но все основные популярные браузеры для мобильных платформ легко и непринужденно масштабируют изображения любого размера под экран гаджета.


----------



## Ysh

Я на этом форуме уже 12 лет общаюсь со всеми на "ты" и никто до сих пор не жаловался.
На стоны забриганных в мою личку я никогда не отвечаю, сразу удаляю. Ваша точка зрения меня не интересует, с какой стати меня должно волновать что думают сотни и тысячи зарегистрированных юзеров. Так что просто старайся общаться на форуме вежливо, не хамить, не флудить, и не провоцировать - и мне до тебя дела не будет. Последняя фраза ко всем относится.


----------



## The_Spirit

Ysh said:


> Я на этом форуме уже 12 лет общаюсь со всеми на "ты" и никто до сих пор не жаловался.
> На стоны забриганных в мою личку я никогда не отвечаю, сразу удаляю. Ваша точка зрения меня не интересует, с какой стати меня должно волновать что думают сотни и тысячи зарегистрированных юзеров. Так что просто старайся общаться на форуме вежливо, не хамить, не флудить, и не провоцировать - и мне до тебя дела не будет. Последняя фраза ко всем относится.


То есть вы считаете, что когда вы обращаетесь к человеку как гопник в подворотне, то причин жаловаться на вас нет никаких совершенно? На само по себе обращение на "ты" я бы и внимания не обратил.
И если бы вас действительно не интересовала моя точка зрения, вы бы или проигнорировали ее, или определили ее как флуд. Это было бы понятно. Но вы, выдавая мне бан за пост, где я высказал свое мнение, назначили причину "троллинг". У меня не получилось понять, как тот пост можно было определить троллингом. А учитывая тот факт, что бан был выдан спустя пять дней после написания того поста, но сразу же после моих критических комментариев в адрес вашей позиции в этой теме, то для меня это выглядело как найденный формальный повод заткнуть неудобного оппонента. Простым русским языком это называется "сведение счетов". Разумеется, вы на это возразите, что ничего такого не было. Но извините, я вам не поверю. Потому что привык судить по делам. А дела были сделаны именно такие.


----------



## msasha_65

Пользователь *The_Spirit * отправляется отдыхать на 3 дня за нарушение Правил Форума (пп Е10, Е21, Е23). Ну, и за очередной троллинг, разумеется.


----------



## KLoun

msasha_65 said:


> Ну, и за очередной троллинг, разумеется.


Саш, без наездов, а лишь в качестве пожелания. Я понимаю, что вы с Николаем тырнете ньюбы, но вы уж определитесь, пожалуйста, что есть "троллинг", что есть "флуд", что есть "спам". А то получается, что тут эти давно устоявшиеся определения трактуется исключительно так, как какому-нибудь модератору в голову взбредет в данный конкретный момент. Неразбериха полная. Что можно, а что нельзя - уже многие не понимают. И почему кому-то можно гораздо больше, чем другим - тоже. А уж почему совсем уж некоторым можно вообще всё, а кому-то и ничего - особенно.


----------



## Federation2014

А что значит "тырнете ньюбы"?


----------



## Federation2014

> что есть "флуд"


Старая-добрая Маська на тему флуда (точнее уж флада, конечно, но что поделать: у многих в 90е английский в средней школе был суров и брутален).




Вот где Лохматый ведро за ведром в форточку выливает - вот лучшая наглядная иллюстрация понятия flood, которую я видел.))


----------



## KLoun

Federation2014 said:


> А что значит "тырнете ньюбы"?


новички в пространстве интернета

я там "в" куда-то потерял


----------



## Аверс

msasha_65 said:


> Пользователь *The_Spirit * отправляется отдыхать на 3 дня за нарушение Правил Форума (пп Е10, Е21, Е23). Ну, и за очередной троллинг, разумеется.


был бы человек, а статья найдется


----------



## zZero

Вот.. А у Путина таких целых 146 милионов..  Я его понимаю, хотя у меня всего 23 таких же со своим "маленьким Я".


----------



## Federation2014

Аверс;142912807 said:


> был бы человек, а статья найдется


Сталинисты!:cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

zZero said:


> Я его понимаю, хотя у меня всего 23 таких же со своим "маленьким Я".


А ты с ними на тимбилдинг в русскую баню сходи. Может, не такое уж и маленькое "Я" окажется.
Я про характер, конечно же. А то подумаете еще чего, извращенцы. Знаю я вас тут.


----------



## Ysh

The_Spirit said:


> И если бы вас действительно не интересовала моя точка зрения, вы бы или проигнорировали ее, или определили ее как флуд. Это было бы понятно. Но вы, выдавая мне бан за пост, где я высказал свое мнение, назначили причину "троллинг". У меня не получилось понять, как тот пост можно было определить троллингом.


Вас модератор **RS** просил в теме про Керченский мост не постить котов? Просил. И я тоже просил? Просил. И не раз. Вы же, как дети, продолжаете там флудить про кота, а ты еще и споры ведешь с теми юзерами, кто пытается вас, флудеров убогих, угомонить. Что это, если не троллинг?

На твой пост мне пришел репорт и я отреагировал. И между прочим, указал тебе в личном сообщении, что вы задолбали с кошачьей темой. Вот скриншот этого поста. Предупреждаю, если ты не перестанешь флудить, нудить и качать права, придется тебя забанить насовсем.


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> флудеров убогих,


Insulted Other Member
жалоба админу отправлена. не благодари.



Ysh said:


> Что это, если не троллинг?


это *ФЛУД*, но не троллинг же, *****************!
флуд правилами не запрещён.


----------



## Ysh

это троллинг модераторов. ты, кстати, этим же сейчас занимаешься.



ikeamen said:


> Insulted Other Member
> жалоба админу отправлена. не благодари.


да хоть папе римскому


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> это троллинг модераторов. ты, кстати, этим же сейчас занимаешься.


^^ 


KLoun said:


> ...эти давно устоявшиеся определения трактуется исключительно так, как какому-нибудь модератору в голову взбредет в данный конкретный момент.


собственно и добавить нечего..
мне вот интересно, ты вроде как какой-никакой, но писатель... заморския всякия словечки тоже любишь писать без знания их этимологии?icard:


----------



## Ysh

А я не спорю с утверждением Кловуна.
Модеры сами и решают, что есть троллинг и флуд.
И ничего с этим не поделаешь, как не прописывай эти моменты в правилах, все равно останется толика субъективности. Все мы люди.


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> Модеры сами и решают, что есть троллинг и флуд.


вопросов боле не имею.
модераторство 80Level..


----------



## Ysh

ikeamen said:


> вопросов боле не имею.
> модераторство 80Level..


спасибо. твое мнение очень важно для меня


----------



## Ваня

Ишь забань его, да и делов то. Чо ты разговоры разговариваешь? Видишь человек нормального языка не понимает, ему, видимо надо на старославянском объяснять.


----------



## Ysh

За то, что стал создавать новые аккаунты. Это временный бан.


----------



## Ritmo-F

^^
Ну, а давайте тогда может будем последовательными и например забаним хотя бы на время пользователя _knsx_? Он же _hungar_, он же szentgotthard - два мультирега так-то. К тому же в профильной теме транспорта данный идивид, постоянно оскорбляет оппонентов называя их какими-то бусловцами... Кто его знает кого он имеет ввиду? Может он форумчан с наркоманом каким-нибудь ассоциирует?

З.Ы. А _Объемный_ вообще безобидный и прикольный.


----------



## Ysh

да ведь я так и поступил.
но тут за него целая депутация просила, дескать он нужен живым. кого слушать?
(и Дядя Сава во временном бане, не в вечном)


----------



## KLoun

Ritmo-F said:


> К тому же в профильной теме транспорта данный идивид, постоянно оскорбляет оппонентов называя их какими-то бусловцами... Кто его знает кого он имеет ввиду? Может он форумчан с наркоманом каким-нибудь ассоциирует?


Обсуждая внутригородские транспортные темы, должно быть стыдно такого не знать: _тыц мышой_. 

З.Ы. Просто наш новосибирский "коллега" продолжает ненавидеть Антона даже после смерти.

Кстати, *vartal*'а когда-то именно за подобное с форума "насхтранспорт" перманентно выпилили (без права возвращения).


----------



## vartal

Не надо тут выдумывать. Просто не угодил я кое-кому там, вот и нашли к чему придраться. А по возвращению туда я как-то не скучаю.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Никто и не выдумывает. Тебя все терпеть не могут. Только здесь терпят. 

Не скучаешь? То-то одно время ты там под вторым аккаунтом сидел, пока тебя не нашли.


----------



## vartal

Выдумывают, выдумывают. Я не красна девица, чтобы всем нравиться, так что не расстраиваюсь. А то, что там сидел - ну забавно же было. Да и то ваша милость меня там разглядела, прямо мимо меня пройти никак не можете, иначе всем было пофиг.


----------



## OBLAKA

Ну что ж, видимо действительно настало время немного прояснить правила форума и четкость их соблюдения, правдивости модерирования и наличия честности на форуме в Екатеринбурге. 
Вопрос номер один. За что меня забанили на всем форуме сразу на 10 дней впервые с 2009 года? Да еще при том и открыто мне угрожают! При том, что я написал пост с фото о своем любимом парке в Екатеринбурге, в тематической ветке про парки, и этот пост тут же лайкнуло порядка 10 человек, который не понравился одному другому, который всегда меня критикует. На следующий день меня забанили. За что? Я и мои друзья, товарищи и коллеги очень хотим узнать за что и хотим добраться до правды – за что и почему в Екатеринбурге такой произвол? Если кому то одному что то не нравится, то не обращая внимание на десятки лайков других участников форума односторонне что то удалять без разбора.
Я создавал несколько тем, они в Екатеринбургских ветках имеют большую популярность. Некоторые темы закрывались, но имея большую актуальность почти сазу восстанавливались под именем других создателей, или переписывался основатель темы вместо меня на другого. Меня это не беспокоит, кто там создатель чего, меня беспокоят бессмысленные действия. Злонамеренные действия. Если кому то что то не нравится, не понятно, противоположно его взглядам, вкусам, точке зрения, религии, политическим или сексуальным взглядам – то это то тут же нужно немедленно охаять, оскорбить, объявить злом, глупостью и т.п., и это несмотря на то, что до невозлюбителя уже на форуме обсуждаемый вопрос поддержан, положительно прокомментирован, одобрен и т.п. А самое главное – никогда с моей стороны не было никаких прямых оскорблений, унижений тем более и т.п., а в мой адрес это происходило регулярно, и отчего то вдруг модераторами не замечалось!? Какая то однобокая позиция. Почему лицемерно можно говорить о ненужности тем или вопросов, когда они имеют сотни и тысячи просмотров теми, кому это уже стало интересно?
Так сильно не нравится мой флаг? Почему меня могут открыто и свободно оскорблять кучка интернет-героев, и это никак не порицается никогда, а стоит написать что то в ответ, как сразу поступают угрозы. Почему нет никакой апелляции или кассации споров? Форум само по себе место для общения, а не тирании. Только и слышно, что все за демократию, а на самом деле нет никакой правды и справедливости даже на этом форуме, где никак невозможно защитить свои нарушенные права и законные интересы. Это же видят очень многие. Неужели есть иллюзия, что несправедливость так просто сходит на нет и не замечается?
Я думаю и предлагаю создать специальную ветку здесь на форуме, где можно было бы в самых экстраординарных случаях открыто и публично, как сама суть любого форума, проводить разбирательство в тех или иных случаях, а также м.б. даже ввести некую форму голосования участниками форума как некими «присяжными заседателями» и т.п. в каких то спорных вопросах. Я уверен, что вовсе не я один опадал в подобные ситуации здесь, но меня впервые настолько глубоко возмутило игнорирование правил форума и мнений участников форума теми, кто сам должен следить за честностью порядочностью на форуме, за соблюдением правил форума. 
Зачем тогда правила существуют и публикуются, если их соблюдение мало кому нужно, а грубейшее нарушение правил форума проходит совершенно незамеченным?
К слову сказать, в правилах форума указано, что модераторами по Уралу являются AlMax, DoctorADS, но от них мне не поступало никаких претензий, и они более чем спокойно, взвешенно и всегда толково и нейтрально относятся ко всем участникам, и кто меня и за что забанил мне не понятно. Прошу разобраться в произволе. Ибо любой обвиняемый имеет право знать в чем его обвиняют, а также имеет право хотя бы как то парировать обвинения. Но тут на совершенно ровном месте меня относят в бан, да еще и угрожают! Уж не за то ли, что я в федеральной теме про восстановление церквей написал об огромных проблемах в Екатеринбурге с противниками восстановления православных соборов???
Кстати, даже в этой ветке часто призывают к восстановлению справедливости модераторов в отношении прямых хамских, оскорбляющих и унижающих постов, кои пишут реально с целью оскорбить, унизить, в т.ч. все русское, российское, и справедливости ради нужно отметить, что прямые хамители и обыватели банятся. А это в свою очередь еще больше вызывает волну негодования и непонимания того обстоятельства, почему в ситуации со мной меня открыто на форуме некоторые зарегистрированные участники обзывают, оскорбляют, и им ни чего за это не происходит.
Давайте посмотрим в чем меня обвиняют?

Посмотрим какие я сделал, где темы, когда, и сколько там страниц, посетителей, постов - по состоянию на 10.01.2018:

Российский форум > Региональные порталы > Урал > Екатеринбург 
> Инфраструктура :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2899 

# Парки и скверы Екатеринбурга 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142975
Начало May 31st, 2010. Сейчас Page 53. Replies 1,056. Views 192,042
Формально не мною тема создана.
Однако, немного раньше мною была создана очень похожая тема # Парки и зоны отдыха Екатеринбурга http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44038536&postcount=25 от October 3rd, 2009, которую потом закрыли за ненужностью и все слили в тему Город для пешеходов http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=969914&page=2.
А спустя каких то 6 месяцев она уже оказалась совершенно актуальной, вновь созданной. Это что, уже тогда ревность начиналась, или что это?
# Пoдгoтoвкa к ЧМ по футболу-2018 в Екатеринбурге:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1392346
Начало June 3rd, 2011. Сейчас Page 118. Replies 2,348. Views 436,903
Между прочим одна из самых популярных тем в Екатеринбурге.
# Жилищно-коммунальное хозяйство
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1392298
Начало June 3rd, 2011. Сейчас Page 8. Replies 155. Views 32,947.
# ВСМ-2 (Екатеринбург - Москва)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1400410
Начало June 16th, 2011. Сейчас Page 24. Replies 465. Views 103,371.
Кстати, эту тему правильнее было бы перенести в Свердловскую область из Екатеринбург.
# Бopьбa c дopoжными пpoбкaми и opгaнизaция движения
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1418868
Начало July 15th, 2011. Сейчас Page 121. Replies 2,415. Views 281,103. 
# Макаровский мост. Реконструкция
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2015103
Начало July 19th, 2017. Сейчас Page 10. Replies 197. Views 30,708.
Между прочим сейчас одна из самых популярных ныне и самая стремительно набирающая популярность среди тем на форуме в Екатеринбурге. За полгода почти 31 тыс просмотров. А как и ее тоже охаивали по началу..
# Уральская ВСМ "Екатеринбург - Челябинск" 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019508
Начало August 6th, 2017. Сейчас Page 2. Replies 2,348. Views 3,148. 
Тему забанили почти сразу. Считается, что эта тема ненужна, пуста и т.д. А между тем этот проект включен во многие федеральные, региональные и международные документы, программы и тп, инвесторы и желающие участвовать заходят раз в неделю новые. Несколько сот миллиардов стоит проект. Челябинская область поддерживает. Свердловская область – отдельные представители – тормозят. Проект должен быть запущен к 2023 году. Эту тему правильнее перенести в Свердловскую область из Екатеринбург. Причем в Челябинской области есть схожая тема и никем не банится. 
# Автовокзал Южный "Золотой" / запланирован
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2047133
Начало November 24th, 2017. Сейчас Page 1. Replies 3. Views 676. 
Новая тема. Строительство самого большого мульти-модального пересадочного узла. Снесено несколько многоэтажек. Получена земля. Несколько лет делали проект. Вышли на разрешительную документацию. Начнется активная стадия строительства.
# Экология Екатеринбурга
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2048752
Начало December 1st, 2017. Сейчас Page 1. Replies 6. Views 659.
Новая тема. А что, Екатеринбург уже далеко от 5 самых грязных городов России??

Российский форум > Региональные порталы > Урал > Екатеринбург 
> Пельменная :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2417
# Конурбация Екатеринбург – Челябинск
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1421512
Начало July 19th, 2011. Сейчас Page 8. Replies 142. Views 40,523.
Странное дело, эту тему начинал я, она на несколько дней пропадала, потом ее перекинули в Пельменную и появилась под авторством другого создателя. Видимо решали, нужна или ненужна. Как раз тогда активно спорили в реальном мире о начале этого проекта. Мой первый пост с гербами областей, с ссылками на википедию и т.п. Меня авторство не беспокоит, мне за это деньги здесь все равно не платят, у меня иной, профессиональный интерес к обсуждаемым темам – лишь бы были.
# Реки и озера Екатеринбурга
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=892414
Начало June 16th, 2009. Сейчас Page 28. Replies 545. Views 101,018.
Хорошая тема, тоже была в Инфраструктуре, называлась Речная и озерная инфраструктура Екатеринбурга. Тему переименовали, сослали в Пельменную. Ладно не порезали. Но ничего, тема выжила, популярна и здесь.
# Символ Екатеринбурга
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1003559
Начало November 15th, 2009. Сейчас Page 20. Replies 383. Views 60,523.

Российский форум > Региональные порталы > Урал > Екатеринбург 
> Небоскрёбы :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2415
# Башня "Екатерина" 62 этажа 300 метров
Начало September 25th, 2015. Сейчас Page 4. Replies 64. Views 38,840.
Тема тяжелая, хоть и очень перспективная. Если б не кризис, тема вместе с вновь создаваемым объектом стала бы – и станет на 100000% - самой интересной темой Екатеринбурга. Дайте время.

Российский форум > Региональные порталы > Урал > Екатеринбург 
> Свердловская область :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3470

# Узкоколейные железные дороги: прошлое и будущее
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2053003
Начало December 30th, 2017. Сейчас Page 2. Replies 20. Views 745.
Новая тема, очень интересная. Свердловская область имеет самое большое количество действующих узкоколеек в стране. Тем об этом нет.
# Междугороднее автобусное сообщение
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2053034
Начало December 30th, 2017. Сейчас Page 2. Replies 9. Views 420.
Новая тема, очень интересная. Свердловская область входит в 10 крупнейших регионов России и Европы, имеются планы по реконструкции автостанций области, строительству автобусных вокзалов в Екатеринбурге, созданы государственные планы и прогнозы по автобусному сообщению в области и регионе до 2030 года. Актуальной темы, как и специалистов нет.
# Авиация Общего Назначения. Региональная
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2053998
Начало January 6th, 2018. Сейчас Page 1. Replies 18. Views 382.
Новая тема, очень интересная. Свердловская область входит в 3 крупнейших авицентров России, Уральский авиаузел идет вторым по параметрам после Московского авиаузла, имеются колоссальные планы развития, вместе с тем которые должны подкрепляться развитием региональной авиации. В советское время ежедневно выполнялось более 30 региональных авиарейсов. Ныне серъезные планы у бизнеса по восстановлению АОН. Приобретено ОАО УГМК чешское производство региональных L-410 и пр. Актуальной темы, как и специалистов нет.

Российский форум > Региональные порталы > Урал 
> Екатеринбург :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1014&order=desc
# мкр. "Северная корона" | одобрено | 2014-2028
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668090
Начало October 22nd, 2013. Сейчас Page 6. Replies 103. Views 43,438.
Один из векторных районов развития Большого Екатеринбурга на десятилетия вперед.
# Реновация жилья в Екатеринбурге 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2050653
Начало December 13th, 2017. Сейчас Page 3. Replies 50. Views 4,130.
Новая тема. Екатеринбург может стать вторым городом в России с программой реновации жилья и бюджетным федеральным финансированием программы. Объявило Правительство России. Это тоже ненужная тема?

Может еще что было, не помню. 
Но есть темы, созданные тоже мной, но в других совсем разделах, далеких от Свердловской области, которые мне тоже очень интересны.

Итого, общих просмотров в тех темах, которые я сделал, обсуждения в которых я инициировал в части, касающейся только Свердловской области и Екатеринбурга с 2009 года более 4 250 тыс, и не менее того было мной инициировано обсуждений и просмотров в гораздо большем количестве иных тем в части, касающейся Свердловской области и Екатеринбурга за указанный период. И никак не меньше половины – я уверен – это просмотры из других регионов, а хоть бы и треть, то и этого достаточно. А самих тем, только сейчас мною перечисленных – 18, не считая еще, наверное, другой парочки, и только по нашей области и городу, подавляющее большинство из которых пользуются большой популярностью и посещением, чем будут пользоваться, я уверен, и совсем еще «молодые» среди вышеуказанных тем. Я не знаю сколько у меня лайков за весь период, не могу посмотреть т.к. я сейчас забанен, когда это пишу, и не могу указать, сколько раз были мне предоставлены участниками «лайки», но их конечно же немало. 
И ни разу меня никто не обвинял в том, что я кого то оскорбил, унизил или как то еще грубо нарушил правила уважаемого Форума. Более того, порой приходят письма с поддержкой моих позиций по разным вопросам от незнакомых форумчан, и поддержки от моих коллег в реальной жизни.

Мне противно хвастаться, но я не хвастаюсь, а в настоящее время я защищаю себя. 

И хочу задать вопрос: разве мои деяния не есть активное развитие форума в части Свердловской области и Екатеринбурга? 

Разве в моих поступках нет доли «вины», что даже на Википедии есть статья: «SkyscraperCity — один из крупнейших в мире веб-сайтов, посвящённых строительству, небоскрёбам, урбанистике и городской фотографии… по своему типу SkyscraperCity является веб-форумом… 
Российский форум. Русскоязычный раздел сайта существует с 2004 года. На май 2013 года в разделе было сделано более 2 270 тысяч постов в более чем 7300 темах. Наиболее активны разделы по строительству в таких городах как Екатеринбург, Москва, Новосибирск, Санкт-Петербург». https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SkyscraperCity 

Все темы, которые я создавал и развивал направлены только на одно – чтобы наш Екатеринбург и Свердловская область как можно чаще были на слуху, на передовых позициях, и я ни сколько не стыжусь своих действий, а наоборот рад, что прилагал и прилагаю свои силы и руки к развитию региона и сейчас, и особенно гораздо больше в реальной жизни. И даже здесь на форуме я старался развивать темы, тождественно, такие и так, какие и как развиваются в других крупных ветках, посвященных, например, Москве, Питеру, Крыму, Приморью и т.п.

А у профессионального сообщества, хотя бы среди тех, кого знаю я лично, кои мне и более чем достаточны, уже сложилась давно четкая позиция по отношению к особому режиму на этом форуме, и она меня не радует.

А то, что мое личное мнение не всегда совпадает с теми, кому почему то я то должен подражать, боголепствовать и просто поддакивать и лайкать – дак извините, в жизни я гораздо более прямолинеен. И нет ничего удивительного в том, что у человека есть свои профессиональные мнения. А мне выдают контраргументы в дискуссиях контрагенты как мнения гуру и богов в последней инстанции здесь на форуме, хотя в реальной жизни я знаю, как специалисты нередко над ними просто подсмеиваются и не ставят ни во что, в результате чего многие становятся диванными экспертами, ненавидящими все то, что снаружи – русское, российское, православное, традиционное и т.п.

ПС: единственное, в чем меня уличили с 2009 по вопросу нарушения правил, дак это в том, что нужно поправить подпись, она нарушает пункт I 01. "Правил", что я упустил из виду, но действовало несколько лет и не подмечалось никем ранее в регионе.
Выходит, что на этом форуме идет прямая, открытая, бескомпромиссная дискриминация по признакам соответствия или несоответствия чужого мнения мнению … только вот кого? как обозначить даже не знаю… Может что есть еще, но модераторы мне ничего не писали.

ППС: прошу разобраться, и восстановить мой удаленный пост Обыкновенный парк, который лайкнули порядка 10 человек, что, видимо, и стало причиной такого неправомерного и необоснованного наезда. Я уверен, что модераторы во всем разберутся и увидят, что кроме откровенной человеческой ревности со стороны отдельных одиозных участников форума нет никаких законных и справедливых причин удалять мой пост и банить меня. Я взываю к справедливости.


----------



## AlexNik

Слишком много текста, расстрелять. (с)


----------



## KC75

"Других писателей у меня для вас нет"ИВС(с).


----------



## osmant

скандалы-интриги-расследования!


----------



## vartal

Интересно, кто-нибудь читал облачную простыню?


----------



## Дядя Сава

vartal said:


> Интересно, кто-нибудь читал облачную простыню?


Как понять Облачную Простыню.


----------



## ginnyg

Дядя Сава;145048905 said:


> Как понять Облачную Простыню.


тут два варианта: или метро без нижнего токосъема не метро, или станция без двух тоннелей не станция...


----------



## Дядя Сава

Что то вопрос назрел а какая активность форума будет во время проведения чемпионата мира по фудболу 2018 все болеть будут постов мало станет скучно на форуме станет.


----------



## Ritmo-F

KLoun said:


> Обсуждая внутригородские транспортные темы, должно быть стыдно такого не знать: _тыц мышой_.
> 
> З.Ы. Просто наш новосибирский "коллега" продолжает ненавидеть Антона даже после смерти.


Да ну. Стыдно не знать Эйнштейна, Менделеева, Пушкина и т.д. А какого-то блогера... Известите.


----------



## Xanderyl

Можно узнать за что Infesus забанен?


----------



## Ysh

За все хорошее. Через месяц откинется.


----------



## bus driver

Уважаемые модераторы, уберите пожалуйста фекалии в теме про Ближний Восток. Спасибо.


----------



## DeNi$

Довожу до сведенья администрации, что тролль *russians-svinosobaki* это мультирег *DespoT.кr* который в данный момент находится в бриге.


----------



## Ysh

он часто отпуск на месяц просит


----------



## Federation2014

Ysh said:


> он часто отпуск на месяц просит


А, ну если временно, то ок, конечно.


----------



## vartal

^^Товарищ также временный отпуск попросил?


----------



## Dober_86

vartal said:


> ^^Товарищ также временный отпуск попросил?


Видимо, лишку пива хватил и, как следствие, лишку на форуме.


----------



## zZero

За что Виталика уконтропупили? Натворил чего-то, пока я спал?


----------



## DAD4577

zZero said:


> За что Виталика уконтропупили? Натворил чего-то, пока я спал?


Пришел сюда Федя (Виталик) жаловаться на обидчика: «Я, де, практически ангел во плоти, слов бранных не знаю, от матерных слов падаю в обморок, а меня послали на ************************. Господа модераторы, забаньте супостата навечно».

На данное сообщение было сделано замечание, что Вы, Федор, – «двуликий Янус». И как только «волшебная вода» попадает в Ваш организм, Вы становитесь совершенно *иным.*

Видимо «волшебная вода» уже плескалась о организме Феди. И Федя разразился гневной тирадой с примесью желчи. За что и был «уконтропупен» модераторами с последующим удалением постов.


----------



## bus driver

А он еще обижался на меня. Огненная вода - зло. Бросайте это дело ребят, не доживете до 60-ти.


----------



## Krosh

bus driver said:


> Бросайте это дело ребят, не доживете до 60-ти.


Призыв поддерживаю.
Но всё-таки вспоминается грустная народная шутка.

_- Доктор, а правда, что если я брошу пить, курить, прекращу бегать по бабам, и перестану есть жирное, сладкое, острое, солёное и жареное, то я смогу дожить до 100 лет?
- Правда. Сможете. Только какой в этом будет смысл?_


Берегите себя. С возрастом понимаешь, что долбёжка старших по поводу здоровья была 100% правильной, но вернуть его уже нельзя.


----------



## raisonnable

bus driver said:


> Бросайте это дело ребят, не доживете до 60-ти.


А оно надо?


----------



## bus driver

raisonnable said:


> А оно надо?


Слушай старших, они умнее. Те кто дожил.


----------



## zZero

Предложение пускать на форум только после успешного прохождения алкотестера считаю оправданным.


----------



## Federation2014

bus driver said:


> А он еще обижался на меня. Огненная вода - зло. Бросайте это дело ребят, не доживете до 60-ти.


Бус, я прекрасно знаю за собой данную слабость и признаю ее, разумеется. На тебя я обижался не за это в целом, конечно, все понимаю, а за конкретный случай насчет именно конкретного 9 мая, когда ты был неправ и меня это задело ввиду особого отношения к этому великому празднику и того, как он у меня лично прошел. И как ты написал, вообще ничего же не зная. Ну да ладно, не здесь это обсуждать, конечно.
А до 60 я таки доживу со своим сибирским здоровьем! Хотя бы назло Пенсионному Фонду России! Вот давай поспорим!


zZero said:


> Предложение пускать на форум только после успешного прохождения алкотестера считаю оправданным.


Ну шутки-шутками, а ведь уже действительно недалек тот день, когда это может быть технически реализовано! В машины же алкотестеры уже ставят


----------



## zZero

А слабо бросить алкоголь на полгода хотя бы? :colbert: 

Вот тогда мы и осмотрим не только на твое зваленное сибирское здоровье, но и на сибирскую силу воли. :grass:


----------



## Federation2014

zZero said:


> А слабо бросить алкоголь на полгода хотя бы? :colbert:


Да. Было бы не слабО - давно бы завязал бы. Или ты всерьез считаешь, что у меня за все эти немалые годы из-за бухла мелкие проблемы возникали только виртуально в интернетике, а не весьма себе серьезные в реальной жизни? Так что давай не будем. На форуме есть немало других тем, в которых с тобой интересно пообщаться


----------



## Krosh

Federation2014 said:


> Ну шутки-шутками, а ведь уже действительно недалек тот день, когда это может быть технически реализовано! В машины же алкотестеры уже ставят


Ну что ты как маленький!
Какие нафиг алкотестеры с нашим народом?
Это же уже хакнуто множеством способов.
Простейший: берётся воздушный шарик, надувается в трезвом виде... дальше продолжать?


----------



## zZero

:rofl:


----------



## Злой

объясните кто знает, как вставлять беспроблемно с я.диска фото? вообще не пойму.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну всё поехало Правила самая главная чайная форума про эти алкатестеры тем нету.


----------



## msasha_65

Злой;148438071 said:


> объясните кто знает, как вставлять беспроблемно с я.диска фото? вообще не пойму.


Беспроблемно — никак.
Рекомендую присмотреться к какому-нибудь другому ресурсу.
Мы это обсуждали в соответствующем треде, глянь...


----------



## Ysh

zZero всё. обещал не ходить в DLM, и не удержался, запостил вот это. как я понимаю, его "друзья" сразу припомнили ему его обещание...



zZero said:


> Russian tsar Nikolay-II (Romanovs dynasty) on the right. Royal fashion is a Kremlin propaganda.


----------



## bus driver

Очевидно забанили за низкосортный неуклюжий троллинг. Поделом.


----------



## Dober_86

Ждём очередную Z-инкарнацию. :cheers: Он мне нравится тем, что часто интересные видосы шерит, а вот простынки обильного словоизвержения практически не читаю.


----------



## DAD4577

Ysh said:


> zZero всё..


Жаль.hno: А коллаж зачетный.:applause:


----------



## Papont

Ysh said:


> zZero всё. обещал не ходить в DLM, и не удержался, запостил вот это.


Такой болшой малчик и такой глюпий :cheers:


----------



## Federation2014

А все потому что силы воли у него нет! Вот я зарекся что-то писать не только в ДЛМ, но и вообще вне нашей российской секции - и не пишу же!
zZero, а слабО в своей новой реинкарнации больше не пить ходить куда не надо?


----------



## alley cat

Что такое DLM


----------



## Xanderyl

alley cat said:


> Что такое DLM


Вот это вот не пойми что - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=74

Каждый раз удивляюсь как мало я ещё знаком с этим форумом :nuts:


----------



## zZero~

Не уследил случайно за тем, куда крайний пост ушел. На tapatalk не совсем удобно смотреть, в каком разделе находишься. Извиняюсь, случайно канешн. Но несколько лет таки продержался (с 2016 года вроде дело было). :grandpa: 

Замуровали в этот раз меня демоны. Но я таки написал возвание к высшим силам разума и справедливости. :yes: Кивни им тоже за мою тлетворную душу. Through a small good word for me again, will you. 


Ysh said:


> zZero всё. обещал не ходить в DLM, и не удержался, запостил вот это. как я понимаю, его "друзья" сразу припомнили ему его обещание...


----------



## zZero~

Upd: .. Написал. Приложил маленький скрин нашего прошлого решения с Яном. Ответили быстро - все ок. Карбон-копию САМОМУ заодно направили. Самое наихудшее, что может быть - придется все 48 часов подождать. Уровень ауторити равный.  Субординация.  Опять на меня кто-то сопливый традиционно наябедничал, да я и сам промахнулся тредом. Бывает. :dunno:


----------



## msasha_65

Задал в DLM один из наших модераторов (не я) вопрос - а в чём, собственно, дело?

Другой наш модератор поддакнул, прямо указав на то, что в DLM царствует "свобода слова" и "демократия".

Оба поста ожидаемо были немедленно удалены трусливым русофобствующем модератором на букву "Б".


Я, разумеется, задал вопрос (в личке и в треде) - а в чём, собственно, дело? А почему был удалён МОЙ пост? Это цензура?


Ответа не жду. :lol:


----------



## zZero~

msasha_65 said:


> Задал в DLM один из наших модераторов (не я) вопрос - а в чём, собственно, дело?
> 
> Другой наш модератор поддакнул, прямо указав на то, что в DLM царствует "свобода слова" и "демократия".
> 
> Оба поста ожидаемо были немедленно удалены трусливым русофобствующем модератором на букву "Б".
> 
> 
> Я, разумеется, задал вопрос (в личке и в треде) - а в чём, собственно, дело? А почему был удалён МОЙ пост? Это цензура?
> 
> 
> Ответа не жду. :lol:


Ожидаемо. Давно в контрах с этим Б...  Там в ДЛМ русские ребята с ним спорят в ветке про ЧМ. Зря. Он упоротый, ему не докажешь. Лишь бы наши не пострадали от него больше. Осторожнее, ребята. Это хорошо, что он меня забани. Меня ж не жалко.  Буну подняли, инфоповод есть, теперь других русских побоится трогать. Адекватнее станет, возможно. Хотя о чем я..  Ему уже задали вопрос 2 евро супермода, с которыми я сам давно общаюсь : а в чем соопсна дело? В ответ - как всегда трусливо молчит пока. Вот ждем официальных 48 часов теперь. Думают, даже против его воли снимут бан.. Посмотрим, я как-то и не жужу по этому поводу особо. Но дело принципа.

мСаша, и тебе спасибо огромнейшее. Чем больше жаришку на него направим - тем безопаснее в будущем будет.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Msasha,

Your post was deleted not because of censorship but because you could have asked it in the DLM moderator forum. Furthermore your post was quite childish with the usual conformation bias in it. We do not want and need that in DLM. If you have anything to note or say about moderation in DLM or want to ask questions about moderator decissions, do it trough the provided channels wich are the DLM moderator forums. The fact your posts are deleted is your own fault.

Furthermore, you made the issue worse. You did not help zZero at all. Your stupid post, it seems written by a man with blinkers, has given the moderator in question more material to question your judgement and those of your fellow Russian mods. Do you really expect to gain any gratitude towards the Russian mod team or Russian forumers this way? Think twice before you write something.

As a moderator you should know better. Less acting by the heart, more with the mind...

I quote your post and ask again; Did you really think this contribution was giong to help zZero?



> It's western "Democracy", "Freedom" and "Tolerance".
> 
> People don't like the truth and are ready to ban (kill) everyone only for the fact that his opinion does not coincide with what Western propaganda says (i.e., for the truth)
> 
> This is called "Freedom of speech"
> 
> Bravo!


Joshsam


----------



## ogonek

длм помойка,не вижу причин ее посещать,особенно сейчас. 
Мне доступ закрыли пару лет назад,чему и рад.


----------



## msasha_65

joshsam said:


> Msasha,
> 
> ....


*joshsam*, To show respect to russians users, please use Russian language in Russian forum. If You don't understand Russian, use Google translator. 
If You want speak with me in open Forum, use Russian, I want to everybody understand us.

Thanks.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Is this all you have to say? That I have no respect and ignoring everything else I said. I think I'm done here. I'm not going to use my bad Russian or Google translate because it would make me look like a fool. I can 't write Russian.


----------



## buben

joshsam said:


> Is this all you have to say? That I have no respect and ignoring everything else I said. I think I'm done here. I'm not going to use my bad Russian or Google translate because it would make me look like a fool. I can 't write Russian.


I'm sorry, but it's *Russian* section, please, write in Russian.

Dank u wel


----------



## buben

zZero~ said:


> Ожидаемо. Давно в контрах с этим Б...


А что это за тип? Можно в личку написать, если светиться не стоит.

А потом Собчак, Лёха и ко будут рассказывать, что нас там любят, это всё Путин выдумал, ага


----------



## msasha_65

joshsam said:


> Is this all you have to say? That I have no respect and ignoring everything else I said. I think I'm done here. I'm not going to use my bad Russian or Google translate because it would make me look like a fool. I can 't write Russian.



In fact, many Russian users was banned in "freedom" European threads when they try to said anything different than said western propaganda. Without any reasons (except trolls, of course). Last example - user zZero, who was banned only for historical pictures. Are You serious?
Second. Nobody, who said bad (and lie) about Russia never was punished. Why? Is it double standards?
And now I dont't want to speak about nazist thread in our Forum, but I hope, You know about it.

And, yes: Thank You to joining Russian Forum, welcome! :cheers1:
Hope we will found understanding and solve most problems together


----------



## Spookvlieger

msasha_65 said:


> In fact, many Russian users was banned in "freedom" European threads when they try to said anything different than said western propaganda. Without any reasons (except trolls, of course). Last example - user zZero, who was banned only for historical pictures. Are You serious?
> Second. Nobody, who said bad (and lie) about Russia never was punished. Why? Is it double standards?
> And now I dont't want to speak about nazist thread in our Forum, but I hope, You know about it.
> 
> And, yes: Thank You to joining Russian Forum, welcome! :cheers1:
> Hope we will found understanding and solve most problems together


I do not know where Russian forumers and mods get the idea from that the DLM is free section. It never was and never will be. Nothing in SSC is 'free' because general rules are decided by local mod teams. DLM is not more or less free than the Russian forums. Or are you going to tell me that strongly worded opinions on the opposite side of the spectrum on world politics are tolorated in the Russian subsection? Well, they aren't.

Now that we cleared that out. zZero is a former DLM poster who in the past has had many strongly argumented discussions and was eventually banned. Then he kept registering and turning back. Jan, the DLM mods and I made an agreement he will stay on the forums but not post in DLM and if he did, he will get banned. The mod in question did nothing but to follow the advise that was given regarding zZero. 

I am currently working on a solution to get zZero his tolorated status back and all you apparently can do is beating a dead horse. Reading your last post, you are still beating that same dead horse. I do not understand this mentality. All you do is whining about member X getting banned and slandering other mod teams but I never see any Russian moderator besides YSH communicating with other mod teams and actually informing themselves why decissions where made as they are. If you are so fond of those members you try and defend them. I invite you to the DLM mod section or the International mod section to refute zZero's ban. We rarely see any Russian mod there besides YSH who is trying hard to look at all the reported posts from the Russian forum all by himself.

Now that my intentions here are clear. I will only return here when I have an outcome for the situation regarding zZero. That can be either positive or negative.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Blackhavvk said:


> Или пиши по-русски или вали с Русской секции. Ты и так выглядишь как дурак, пытаясь найти оправдание затыканию рта Российским пользователям.


Я никого не заставляю российских пользователей. Они так же свободно используют небольшие знания английского языка и перевод Google, как и я. Верный?


----------



## msasha_65

joshsam said:


> Я никого не заставляю российских пользователей. Они так же свободно используют небольшие знания английского языка и перевод Google, как и я. Верный?


Верно. 
Но в русской секции всё-таки надо общаться на русском.
Так принято.

Right. 
But in the Russian Forum you have to use Russian.
It's rules.


----------



## zZero~

joshsam said:


> Is this all you have to say? That I have no respect and ignoring everything else I said. I think I'm done here. I'm not going to use my bad Russian or Google translate because it would make me look like a fool. I can 't write Russian.





joshsam said:


> Я никого не заставляю российских пользователей. Они так же свободно используют небольшие знания английского языка и перевод Google, как и я. Верный?


Your Googlorussian is perfect enough. :grass: Your kung foe is what worries people here who doesn't know how to google-translate or ingnoarant enough of even try. Probably the former.  

I'm obviously semi-popular and unpopular at the same time here in Russian section. For all the different reasons. Oh, you know, the usual stuff. I'm too liberal to some here, or too anti-nationalistic to some, or too anti-communist sometimes, too anti-militaristic to some, not too Russian enough, too anti-monarchist or too anti-imperialistic. Etc. But it's their personal issues, I can't give a damn. Frankly speaking, clearly some Russian forumers are ratting me out to that "particular moderator in question" we both know.  

As you can see, on the other hand our local Russian mods have no beef with me here, on contrrary they are pretty found of me (or at least this is what I prefer to tell myself ). Well,.. although I actually like to disagree often, but I'm an adequate, useful and productive invidual to our community up here on SSC. So certainly Russian mods here jumped on my defense. And jumped the gun. As they probably got sick and tired of this thing of me being constantly banned by the same DLM mod. And for no good reason. Again and again. That mod used to even delete my all posts... even in Russian section too. As a spam, allegedly. But I posted bunch of very useful architectural plans and videos of Zaryadye (for instance). Russian mods had to recover and undelete all those posts at some point several times already, when this 'particular moderator in question' had me banned and deleted my stuff I brought up to the SSC. 

Well, you can imagine the pain some had go through to undelete those posts. Post by post. Individually
As there forum engine is outdated and there are no bulk tools. Hundred of them in some case had to be few covered per post. Funniest part is that actually happened several times, just 2-3 years ago. Useful posts with useful architectural plans I happened to got my hands on and shared it here with everyone here - ...woofff... all gone in a blink of an eye. And not from Skybar chat threads but from infrastructure threads in Russia's subforum. Just because this "particular mod in question" we both know randomly decided to ban me again and delete all my posts. Even in Russian infrastructure subforum. Jurisdiction where he clearly does not have. And should not have. So imagine a rage of mods back then when some of them had to restore and recover a lot of those deleted posts. :| 

So, I personally apologize for causing a rift now again, it was my bad and accidental post/mistake in DLM. Honest mistake, but my alone. So please pardon our mods here for getting a bit too upset, grumpy and throwing accusation at you or other Euro mods as being 'anti-democratic'. As long they don't throw a chair at you - it's all good in my books. Democracy, a silly and ironic thing at times (see Trump elecetd in office :grass. But it's a sensitive topic, I guess. Many populaits in Europe (Rhssia including) think they all have a chance now too. Suprsingly enough and with all that recent ideological issues in Europe, you know.. I'm talking about issues of the battle 'populists -vs- adequate' politicians/activists. Matter I prefer here not go much into now. 

The same thing in Russia, they same thing in Europe nowdays. Trust me. It's all the same. People are at each other's throats of one another, thought most emotional individuals are already on the edge ideologically. I tend not to take it too seriously though. Wish you the same peace of mind. :hi: Forgive, forget. 

Lets just all be over this. Everyone apologize now and hug one another. Deep breath.


----------



## zZero~

Though let's not get this ban issue going on here. I just typed a bit lengthy (ups, sorry for a length.. ) message to new owners of SSC. And included you in CC. I hope this will be enough. If not re-instated account. But at least peace for my next one.  I hope this our new caretaker (VSa***n) will step up his game and take his decisive ruling on this matter. Will see what he is all about after all. Although I understand it is not a tech issue, but rather community/diplomacy matter. 

After all, as far as I know, VerticalScope Inc has an office in Los Angeles. Its 2 hours away from me, I can drop by one day next time I'm in LA and explain them in person. Certainly nothing aggressive, but just to chat with their local representative. To send a wave up their chain. Let's talk numbers here - obviously, permanent-ban for long-time loyal forumers and daily visitors (like me including) is not a good business strategy. And not an profitable business model to sell online adds at all.. And we are not just a bunch of forum users - we are actually clients of VerticalScope - we bring our traffic, we so to speak consume that AdSense google adds in our browsers. No loyal daily forumers - no community, no traffic - no adds, no money - no honey. :dunno:

Let's see some quick stats. If I ever can be more dry and short in order to illustrate what I mean and make my point across, well I prefer to go with a numbers. 

Hmm.. I dunno, for instance here: https://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/skyscrapercity.com

This is what we got currently going here for SSC.


It's dropping:




Upstaeam websites - where traffic to SSC is coming from... VK.com & yandex.ru - big Russian social network and big Russian search engine, so it's traffic from Russia. 




Nota bene: top-5 countries of Audience Geography. Pretty much self-explanatory:


----------



## zZero~

So, therefore I respectfully disagree. It's just a bad practice and bad for business. Both. What's the freaking point of allowing "this moderator in question" to unilaterally make decisions to give permanent bans on Russian users left and right? For Christ's sake I have been living in Cali for over a decade and a half. :sarcasm: People are getting sued for less here. And he bans users due to his personal (or political?) inclinations.? Seriously though? Permanently. How it helps us here to build a good community and bring more users and more traffic? Not even a infraction or 3-day ban, but perm ban for a simple small harmless post.. And where? In DLM! Gosh, of all places. :roleyes: 

I'm speaking subjectively here, humourously venting out to say it out loud and just out of curiosity to find out how this logic works. On a humourous note... But yeah, let's allow that "moderator in question" ban everyone forever. Permanently. Again and again. Not a ban for a day, not for 3 days or a week. But permanently. I won't be investing my money in a company which runs their business this way. If he personaly tries to come across as a tough cookie, or have something against me. Fine. But what's the point? What good it made for a community as our forum?

Permanent bans won't bring any additional traffic or loyal users to SSC. Dang. For crying out loud, it only pisses other users off (and other moderators too, like you, mSasha and Ysh). Permanent bans not a right way to build a tight community. Let's speak sense here. I mean, Jesus, Mary and Joseph, but what is actually the point of allowing some specific moderators unilaterally ban permanently us - active useful users - which comes daily, bring photos and posts and generate traffic for adds? That is exactly what I want to ask VerticalScope Inc specifically.  Wat 'da fudge with some mods here, guys! 

SSC website is physically in data centers - specifically server is hosted in a google cloud platform in Mountain View, Silicon Valley, Cali. So it's subjected to FCC regulations, US federal laws and California State law. :dunno: Despite the VerticalScope being Toronto-based, the infrastructure they use is still in US. And here in Cali we just recently forbid our damn Trump to ban simple folks on his freaking Twitter. Freedom of online data flow and speech. Damn it.  

It's just as bad as that "particular moderator in question", who likes to accuse other in spreading propaganda when the forumers just post contradictive (to him) opinions. Just watch his last post, something like a claim "this is propaganda-free thread" and then - boom - he goes banning left and right and deleting posts (including posts by other mods) about disagreeing with his decision. Imagine how other other users and mods would feel...  Just think about it - the guy just gave a ban randomly and immediately without explanation deleted those 2 protesting posts by other mods (Ysh and mSasha). It's like: boom, end of discussion. A civilized way of communication. *round of applause* Not too nice, if you ask me. Not too polite and responsible, to say the least. Imagine the level of upset and rage of some our mods. So, yeah, they used this thread to blow some steam, because they were not heard in an original thread. Forgive, forget.  

As for his bias and political style of being imperial - let's make a bet and let just ask around our Catalanian and Basque users in Spain's subforum. That guy is probably a borderline "stealthy Stalin" on everyone there. I'm not saying or implying, but I won't be surprised. :hide: :shifty: 

I got that this forum can be used as dictatorship and there is no democracy/sense in some mods' decisions. After all it's the issue more about *who is* to decide what is politically or ethically apporiate and what is not. We as society and community definitely need guards. But who will guard the guards?


----------



## zZero~

msasha_65 said:


> Right.
> But in the Russian Forum you have to use Russian.
> It's rules.


You just being grumpy. And upset. et: Though not totally unreasonably upset. I agree.  But nowdays people can speak whatever language they want, IMHO. Hail to the Google-translate and cybernetics. 

Ну за кибернетику! :cheers2:


----------



## Federation2014

petersgriff said:


> *msasha_65* делает все, чтобы этот раздел форума прикрыли.
> Даже здесь не может нормально обсудить с иностранным модератором проблемы и пути их решения. Один троллинг и нравоучения.
> 
> ЗЫ. вообще обвешайтесь по-французски. В Канаде французский второй язык, а коллега твой из Бельгии. Главное решайте проблемы.


Не ходите дети в Африку гулять в ДЛМ, нехрен там делать от слова совсем, целее будете и не будет никаких проблем, вот самое лучшее решение. Там это не вчера началось, много лет полный беспредел, сам прекрасно знаю и зарекся в декабре 14го, забанят на ровном месте даже быстрее, чем в козораде, и ищите потом правды. Сколько раз модераторы об этом говорили уже года так с 2014го, если не ранее? Как еще им это донести, каким шрифтом и где всех предупредить?:slap: Тем более что форум все-таки строительно-архитектурный и участвовать в каких-то политических разборках, не имеющих вообще никакого отношения к строительству небоскребов, подавляющему большинству пользователей и модераторов со всего мира вообще нафиг не сдалось. 
Вот у нас же в российской секции нормальные модераторы, здесь и можно обсуждать все что угодно, включая политику, никто никому рот не затыкает. Так зачем же тянет на всякие помойки типа ДЛМ, где шансы что-то кому-то из ее завсегдатаев доказать равны нулю, в лучшем случае посты просто потрут, а в худшем репрессируют?:dunno:


zZero~ said:


> Ну за кибернетику! :cheers2:


:drunk:С возвращением, камрад!


----------



## Spookvlieger

Federation2014 said:


> Не ходите дети в Африку гулять в ДЛМ, нехрен там делать от слова совсем, целее будете и не будет никаких проблем, вот самое лучшее решение. Там это не вчера началось, много лет полный беспредел, сам прекрасно знаю и зарекся в декабре 14го, забанят на ровном месте даже быстрее, чем в козораде, и ищите потом правды. Сколько раз модераторы об этом говорили уже года так с 2014го, если не ранее? Как еще им это донести, каким шрифтом и где всех предупредить?:slap: Тем более что форум все-таки строительно-архитектурный и участвовать в каких-то политических разборках, не имеющих вообще никакого отношения к строительству небоскребов, подавляющему большинству пользователей и модераторов со всего мира вообще нафиг не сдалось.
> Вот у нас же в российской секции нормальные модераторы, здесь и можно обсуждать все что угодно, включая политику, никто никому рот не затыкает. Так зачем же тянет на всякие помойки типа ДЛМ, где шансы что-то кому-то из ее завсегдатаев доказать равны нулю, в лучшем случае посты просто потрут, а в худшем репрессируют?:dunno:
> 
> :drunk:С возвращением, камрад!


You do understand that everything in the off topic forums is not forum related? SSC is not a free democracy forum where everything goes. Different sections have differend rules. If people want a free for all go to Reddit or 4chan. The garbage dumps of the world.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

joshsam said:


> Msasha,
> 
> Your post was deleted not because of censorship but because you could have asked it in the DLM moderator forum. Furthermore your post was quite childish with the usual conformation bias in it. We do not want and need that in DLM. If you have anything to note or say about moderation in DLM or want to ask questions about moderator decissions, do it trough the provided channels wich are the DLM moderator forums. The fact your posts are deleted is your own fault.
> 
> Furthermore, you made the issue worse. You did not help zZero at all. Your stupid post, it seems written by a man with blinkers, has given the moderator in question more material to question your judgement and those of your fellow Russian mods. Do you really expect to gain any gratitude towards the Russian mod team or Russian forumers this way? Think twice before you write something.
> 
> As a moderator you should know better. Less acting by the heart, more with the mind...
> 
> I quote your post and ask again; Did you really think this contribution was giong to help zZero?
> 
> 
> 
> Joshsam


I often times disagree with MSasha on many issues but he was absolutely right. You may call his post 'childish' or 'stupid' as you may have your 'childish' or 'stupid' opinion on the issue but it's a wrong path. Mind that I've never been to your DLM (or maybe once getting there via a link but have never posted anything). But I'm starting to sincerely believe that D stands for dictatorship.

You guys are really brain-washed to a fault.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

joshsam said:


> DLM is not more or less free than the Russian forums. Or are you going to tell me that strongly worded opinions on the opposite side of the spectrum on world politics are tolorated in the Russian subsection? Well, they aren't.


Bullshit.
Are you talking as a mod now or as a mere member?


----------



## Spookvlieger

_Night City Dream_ said:


> I often times disagree with MSasha on many issues but he was absolutely right. You may call his post 'childish' or 'stupid' as you may have your 'childish' or 'stupid' opinion on the issue but it's a wrong path. Mind that I've never been to your DLM (or maybe once getting there via a link but have never posted anything). But I'm starting to sincerely believe that D stands for dictatorship.
> 
> You guys are really brain-washed to a fault.


You didn't understand me correctly. The way he reacted was childish, that doesn't make his opinion stupid, regardless of being right or wrong. Those are all differend things that one should be able to tell apart in discussion. Again I repeat , Mshasa is free to openly challenge any decision taken in the mods forums and I even encourage it.

Also it's not 'my DLM'. I have no specific forum to guard.


----------



## Spookvlieger

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Bullshit.
> Are you talking as a mod now or as a mere member?


European members calling the Russian forumers brainwashed and a dictatorship en Russian forumers calling the European forums a dictatorship and European forumers brainwashed. 

Pot calling the kettle black and visa versa. Just like in the old days eh comrade?


----------



## [email protected]

1. Может ли иностранный модер уконтропупить нашего полезного мультирега на территории российской части форума?

2. Можно ли снабдить словесной путевкой иностранного модера, пришедшего рассказывать про правомерность беспредела в ДЛМ в отношении юзеров из России и не быть забаненным?


----------



## Spookvlieger

1. Net, eto ne ideya.
2. Chto vy khotite dostich s etim?


----------



## msasha_65

joshsam said:


> ....
> 2. Chto vy khotite dostich s etim?


Hi, joshsam! :cheers1:

We just want that nobody (especially the mod "B..") punish our users without any serious reason and doesn't delete posts which that this mod doesn't agree with. 
We are against double standards. Forum is a place where people communicate, yes? Truth can be heard only when it's spoken by real people, not by lying journalists from fake news (c).


----------



## Spookvlieger

Ya ponimayu. Ya seyachas razgovarivayu s nim.

To be honest. there are many places with double standards, including the Russian skybar. So there is no lecture there needed from either side.


----------



## msasha_65

^^
To be honest, in Russian skybar more freedom, toletance, democracy and respect for each other than in European.
You can't fully understand it because the language barrier. But You can try. 
Or You can trust me or other Russian users.


----------



## Spookvlieger

I must admid that the Russian skybar has improved a lot recent years.

EDIT: It's all about your personal (world) perspective. For the Russian world, yes, the Russian skybar will be percieved as 'better'. For the European world, no, it will not be percieved as 'better' and Vice Versa.


----------



## ikeamen

joshsam said:


> I must admid that the Russian skybar has improved a lot recent years.
> 
> EDIT: It's all about your personal (world) perspective. For the Russian world, yes, the Russian skybar will be percieved as 'better'. For the European world, no, it will not be percieved as 'better' and Vice Versa.


Do not compare and do not associate Russian forum and two... postsoviet persons.. 
one from Canada, other from a Mexican village.
They have nothing in common with Russia and Russians. for Russian world especially 
ban mean ban


----------



## Federation2014

joshsam said:


> You do understand that everything in the off topic forums is not forum related? SSC is not a free democracy forum where everything goes. Different sections have differend rules. If people want a free for all go to Reddit or 4chan. The garbage dumps of the world.


Я понял, что конкретно в DLM процветает махровый тоталитаризм и полный беспредел, когда забанить могут за все что угодно. За любое мнение, которое там не нравится местному русофобному модератору и отличается от мейнстрима западной пропаганды. Вот это я понял хорошо и лично у меня в эту клоаку желания ходить даже не возникает. Что и всем остальным советую.


----------



## Federation2014

> Originally Posted by joshsam View Post
> DLM is not more or less free than the Russian forums. Or are you going to tell me that strongly worded opinions on the opposite side of the spectrum on world politics are tolorated in the Russian subsection? Well, they aren't.


И это при живом-то и незабаненном даже Зуфаре, лил:lol::lol::lol:

Интересно, сколько бы секунд он прожил в ДЛМ при попытке вылить на любую западную страну и лично ее лидера хотя бы небольшую часть того дерьма, которое он постоянно изливает в адрес Путина в нашей секции:|


----------



## Дядя Сава

orel2016 said:


> Предлагаю Дядю Саву. Он порядок наведет.


В Калужских ветках могу стать модератом  https://www.instagram.com/snowinspirationstudio/


----------



## Дядя Сава

а так же модератором Ивановских веток там я по форуму буду заведовать Ивановским текстилем а он всем нужен.


----------



## Federation2014

Вот сейчас наткнулся на такое



> Originally Posted by Mccein View Post
> Фух, ну хоть теперь все истинные болельщики снова на пару забудут о существовании футбола и можно будет спокойно продолжаться сраться с питерскими в этой теме, ляпота


В связи с этим хотелось бы узнать, что конкретно на форуме считается троллингом и каковы же допустимые грани его, если данный персонаж много лет существует, только этим фактически и занимаясь?:? И постоянно целенаправленно ссоря этим жителей разных городов нашей страны между собой?


----------



## [email protected]

Модераторы, ограничьте пожалуйста сего благородного Д'Артаньяна аристократических архитектурных кровей от форума с неокрепшими умами:



ruster said:


> Вы уверены, что мне интересна ваша мысль по данному вопросу? В данном случае вы создали бесполезный информационный шум, пытаясь только накидать говна на вентилятор. Так умные люди не поступают, еще и пытаетесь задеть используя неуместное сравнение. Желаю вам приятного общения с вашим шизоидным другом.
> Если говорить откровенно, то я вижу еще неокрепшие умы юных задротов, читая комментарии, думал что аудитория здесь повзрослее и посерьезнее.





ruster said:


> Тебе более ничего не осталось, кроме как тянуть за запятые. У меня нет цели писать как на диктанте, есть цель донести мысль. Докапываться до запятых мелочное дело занудных людей, подумай об этом.
> 
> Ты там выше пишешь про хамство с моей стороны, для начала свой язык привел бы в порядок, перед тем как обсуждать других. Нашелся тоже мне, диванный интеллигент. Выпады делать способен, а ловить ответку нет.





ruster said:


> Hemul, я смотрю ты тот еще эксперт, кругом градостроительные ошибки, один ты д'артаньян, знаешь как надо строить :lol: Прямо таки Сергей Беляков из нашей раши, диванный эксперт 99 уровня :lol: Пытаешься советы и наставления давать, что писать и делать, при этом быкуешь в наглой форме на новых пользователей. Ты извини, но твое мнение многим не важно, можешь попытаться поучить жизни алкашей с района, вероятно там большее признание получишь.
> Относительно лайков мне как бы.. на них плевать. У меня лайков более чем за каждый второй пост, при этом я временами спамлю постами и фото почти не выкладывал. Ты вероятно за лайками на этом форуме, чтобы потешить свое самолюбие, а также компенсировать свои недостатки в других направлениях, извини но я не за этим. Лайкодрочерством не страдаю, у меня другие приоритеты :lol:
> По грамматике даже нет смысла отвечать, у меня с ней порядок. То тебе грамматика не та, то посты не нравятся, нытик одним словом. Ты видимо не нашел других аргументов для поддержки D_O, поэтому попытался съехать в тему правописания :lol: Мог бы уж получше что-нибудь придумать, эксперт ты наш.





ruster said:


> Я смотрю ты постарался, молодец, можешь взять леденец с полки и его пососать.
> Только вот интересно к чему ты это сделал, что хотел показать? То, что я сравниваю другие ЖК с АртСити? Ну как бы это не секрет, я рассматривал покупку там, но отказался, однако знаю про этот ЖК гораздо больше обычного. Твой дружок D_O даже как-то прокомментировал один из моих инсайдов в духе "100% пи****ольство", а в итоге балаболом оказался он, поскольку когда я предоставил пруфы ему нечем было крыть. Почему бы мне не давать какие-то инсайды из других ЖК, ты видимо против? Ну извини, делаю я это для других пользователей форума, а не для тебя, поэтому буду продолжать.
> Относительно постов которые ты здесь привел. Ты не заметил, что там часто проскальзывает слово Плотность? Об этом я писал в комментарии на который ты дал ответ, АртСити муравейник и я сравниваю плотность других ЖК в сравнении с АртСити. Я даже объяснил это, но с первого раза видимо не понимаешь.
> 
> 
> Ну а что я поделаю, если при каждом упоминании АртСити я вижу от тебя какие-то странные намеки, видимо у тебя какая-то душевая болезнь связанная с этим ЖК :lol:
> 
> 
> Я пересмотрел больше 10 вариантов когда покупал себе жилье и остановился на том, которое здесь и не обсуждал. Если ты глаза отроешь то поймешь, что какие-то советы я просил более чем полгода назад. Поэтому просьба твоя не по делу, она не релевантна.
> 
> Там был еще какой-то троллинг от тебя, но дальше объяснять уже не буду, информацию я дал, позицию объяснил, если не поймешь - твои проблемы.


----------



## Mccein

Federation2014 said:


> Вот сейчас наткнулся на такое


Посмотри на себя, тебе уже под тридцатник, а по жизни ничем не занимаешься, не работаешь, не учишься, семьи нет, только круглыми сутками бухаешь и сидишь на этом форуме.

Иди найди себе уже хотя бы работу, тунеядец, а то как Путину жопу лизать так ты тут как тут, а как поднимать экономику родной страны, так ты за пивасиком в ларёк.


----------



## ikeamen

Federation2014 said:


> Вот сейчас наткнулся на такое
> 
> 
> 
> В связи с этим хотелось бы узнать, что конкретно на форуме считается троллингом и каковы же допустимые грани его, если данный персонаж много лет существует, только этим фактически и занимаясь?:? И постоянно целенаправленно ссоря этим жителей разных городов нашей страны между собой?


ни один нормальный человек в этих словах не увидит троллинга. ибо сие есть токмо правда большая.
уже не от одного Маккейна слышал мнение, что вы на пару с нашим северомексиканским понауехавцем засрали футбольную тему.
ведь даже у тебя какое-то просветление касательно него там возникало...


----------



## Mccein

Точно, как Бублин выкладывал посты с 50-60 фотографиями, так это плохо-плохо, а как федерация засирает футбольную тему просто сотнями фоток (!) чуть ли не в ежедневном режиме (особенно в дни игр нашей сборной) так это норм, я уже не говорю что зачастую он просто дублировал внаглую некоторые мои посты со статистикой.

Ещё можно вспомнить про привычку данного персонажа часто заходить на форум в неадекватном состоянии (хотя судя по всему он в другом практически и не пребывает) и угрожать кому-то физической расправой просто за то, что не совпадают взгляды по какому-то вопросу.

Ну и ещё эта просто мразотнейшая привычка по любому поводу и без приплетать политику в футбол, которая выводит из себя уже многих, кто постоянно сидит в фут. теме, даже Ыш уже высказался на днях по этому поводу.

Федерация по сути это тот же Зуфар только с противоположного политического лагеря, хотя Зуфар лучше как минимум тем, что он чего-то добился в жизни и у него замечательная семья, которая его любит, а это существо просто напросто неудачник по жизни, у которого нет ничего, кроме посаженной печени и лизоблюдства.


----------



## zZero~

joshsam said:


> The WC here has been boycotted. There is almost no commercials on tv or street/shops compaired to for instance the last WC or the EC.
> 
> And no I don't like football.  I'm not a sports fan. I do trekking and hiking. Nature is my kind off thing.


Bump. Still not coming by? Those Belgian waffles won't cook themselves and Belgian football players would need support as well..


----------



## orel2016

Наш юзер на хорватской ветке просит забанить другого нашего юзера. Как то это ненормально

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=150230689&postcount=1157

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=150228655&postcount=1151

Хотя Присмс тоже зря туда залез. Забанят, лишние проблемы нашим модам. По себе знаю)


----------



## petersgriff

Славянофильство ED9M'а всё больше походит на психическое расстройство.


----------



## Ysh

[email protected] said:


> Модераторы, ограничьте пожалуйста сего благородного Д'Артаньяна аристократических архитектурных кровей от форума с неокрепшими умами:


Попросил его не хамить и не устраивать срач на нашем форуме.


----------



## Ysh

petersgriff said:


> Славянофильство ED9M'а всё больше походит на психическое расстройство.


Похоже, его разум не выдержал испытаний Чемпионатом Мира.
Пусть отдохнет немного от форума. Пока чемпионат не кончится.


----------



## Ysh

Federation2014 said:


> Вот сейчас наткнулся на такое.
> 
> В связи с этим хотелось бы узнать, что конкретно на форуме считается троллингом и каковы же допустимые грани его, если данный персонаж много лет существует, только этим фактически и занимаясь?:? И постоянно целенаправленно ссоря этим жителей разных городов нашей страны между собой?


Думаю, в данной ситуации всем нужно быть немного терпимее.
Я не вижу в приведенном высказывании ничего достойного наказания.
Еще раз напоминаю всем имеющим друг к другу личную неприязнь, что есть для вашего спокойствия кнопка "ингор". Я вот иногда завидую вам, мне нельзя такой функцией форума пользоваться.
(блин, взрослые же люди)


----------



## Dober_86

Жаль что при игноре персонаж не выключается из виду насовсем, раздражают эти плашки-напоминания о том, что вы не можете посомтреть пост, т.к. Этот юзер у вас в игнор-листе. Глупо сделано. Надо, чтобы добавил в игнор, и юзер исчез и ты и думать забыл, что такой когда-то был)


----------



## Federation2014

Ysh said:


> Думаю, в данной ситуации всем нужно быть немного терпимее.
> Я не вижу в приведенном высказывании ничего достойного наказания.
> Еще раз напоминаю всем имеющим друг к другу личную неприязнь, что есть для вашего спокойствия кнопка "ингор". Я вот иногда завидую вам, мне нельзя такой функцией форума пользоваться.
> (блин, взрослые же люди)


Дело не в игноре. А в том, что есть юзеры, которые конкретно данный тред вопринимают исключительно как площадку для срача и холивара. И даже не скрывают этого. А потом туда не зайти, чтоб не увидеть потоки ненависти. И со стороны тех же "питерских", которых он настойчиво провоцирует, а они всего лишь отвечают.


----------



## Ysh

Federation2014 said:


> Дело не в игноре. А в том, что есть юзеры, которые конкретно данный тред вопринимают исключительно как площадку для срача и холивара. И даже не скрывают этого. А потом туда не зайти, чтоб не увидеть потоки ненависти. И со стороны тех же "питерских", которых он настойчиво провоцирует, а они всего лишь отвечают.


Игнорировать надо и троллизм и агрессию.
Тогда в них смысла не будет.
Тролли негативными эмоциями питаются.


----------



## Federation2014

Ysh said:


> Игнорировать надо и троллизм и агрессию.
> Тогда в них смысла не будет.
> Тролли негативными эмоциями питаются.


Ок, буду стараться.


----------



## ikeamen

Ysh said:


> Я вот иногда завидую вам, мне нельзя такой функцией форума пользоваться.


не завидуй. нам тоже нельзя добавить модератора в игнор  

читать про наличие ''троллизма'' в мнениях, которые не нравятся модератору или с которыми он не согласен, задолбало уже мягко говоря..


----------



## Ysh

ikeamen said:


> не завидуй. нам тоже нельзя добавить модератора в игнор
> 
> читать про наличие ''троллизма'' в мнениях, которые не нравятся модератору или с которыми он не согласен, задолбало уже мягко говоря..


Ничего не поделаешь. Терпите таких модераторов, какие нашлись.
Больше никто эти авгиевы конюшни чистить не хочет.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот В краснодарские модераторы Шведа назначить можно.


----------



## Ysh

Geborgenheit said:


> До свидания!


----------



## Mccein

Оставлю это тут, теперь походу даже определённые посты нельзя лайкать



Kvin said:


> Четыре дебллиа
> 
> Edelweiss Kh, Rижаниn, Bublic, alexeiefimov liked this post


----------



## alley cat

Почему нельзя?


----------



## orel2016

Прошу призвать к порядку гостя из казахстанской секции, русофоба



TimaKit said:


> Ну а пока что, туда уже скатилась сама Россий, а точнее ее часть СКФО, а точнее Дагестан, вот где уже точно Афганистан с обязательными намазами, наркоторговлей, постоянными терактами и вербовкой мальчиков-школьников в ряды ваххабитов на летние каникулы, поэтому бедняжки на все лето уезжают либо в Москву, Питер, либо в Астану и северный Казахстан к родственникам.


----------



## Dober_86

Интересно, сколько сотен раз уже тагильчонка банили? Он исправно заводит новые аккаунты на следующий день. Психическое что-то.


----------



## alley cat

Dober_86 said:


> Интересно, сколько сотен раз уже тагильчонка банили? Он исправно заводит новые аккаунты на следующий день. Психическое что-то.


Потому что в украинской секции он отрывался, сейчас там все темы наших городов позакрывали.

Кстати это как нормально не? Взять и позакрывать все наши темы, ладно хоть не удалили.


----------



## Dober_86

Да уж будто, шумерам мешали фото российских городов. Ну пусть арковия и остальные свидомиты живут в своём уютненьком мирке, где РФ как бы и нет, что поделать. Ку-ку едет... Мы же им не запрещаем в россекцию ходить, покуда провокаций нет - реакция здорового человека. 

З.Ы. Жесть. :lol: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2118868


----------



## krasty

^^ Он неадекват походу.
Здесь тоже отметился:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465335&page=116


----------



## Xanderyl

Dober_86 said:


> З.Ы. Жесть. :lol: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2118868


Однозначно в бан, таких мудаков нужно ликвидировать и желательно не только на этом форуме.


----------



## osmant

Dober_86 said:


> Да уж будто, шумерам мешали фото российских городов. Ну пусть арковия и остальные свидомиты живут в своём уютненьком мирке, где РФ как бы и нет, что поделать. Ку-ку едет... Мы же им не запрещаем в россекцию ходить, покуда провокаций нет - реакция здорового человека.
> 
> З.Ы. Жесть. :lol: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2118868


Блин, надеюсь следователи наш форум не читают ))


----------



## Endruuuu

не, опера только ...


----------



## krasty

Неадекват- тагильчанин снова здесь. ЖД-ветку заспамил тагильскими трамваями
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152070798&postcount=4214


----------



## orel2016

И ветку вокзалы тоже. И ветку электротранспорта


----------



## Xanderyl

Может его забанить?


----------



## msasha_65

Xanderyl said:


> Может его забанить?


Может, и так. Вот только его до этого банили раз пятьсот. 
Думаю, ему это нравится.


----------



## osmant

начал уже в личные сообщения спамить... Осень наступила, однако! Месяцок его потерпеть - и до весны не увидим!


----------



## Dober_86

Тема под снос: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2119940 ...вместе с очередным примерно тысячным аккаунтом Тагилыча. ...блин, что им двигает, даже бубля в сотню раз менее упоротый.


----------



## Ваня

За что knsx забанен?


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151285629#post151285629


----------



## Endruuuu

так это месяц назад было ...


----------



## Ваня

Нет, это не то.


----------



## Ysh

Ваня;152235532 said:


> За что knsx забанен?


С ним была договоренность, что мы его разбаним, если он будет писать только в новосибирской секции. Он это обещание нарушил уже много раз. Прежде его банили за агрессивно-нудное поведение и мультирегистрацию.

вот одно из последних предупреждений



Ysh said:


> Опять тащишь в Чайную мусорную "аналитику".
> Пиши только в новосибирском форуме.
> Уже один раз тебя разбанили, исключительно по доброте и по просьбе новосибирских юзеров. Больше можем и не прислушаться к ним.


----------



## Shwed

Ну, несмотря на нудность, он иногда довольно интересные вещи в транспортных темах писал.


----------



## Ваня

Странное модерирование конечно. Если и было какое то занудство с его стороны, то самое минимальное. Агрессия? Никогда такого не замечал, довольно прилично всегда общался. Мультирег? Вы же сами его банили хрен знает за что, вынудили стать мультирегом. Почему оставляют реально агрессивных отморозков-мультирегов, турбопатриотов и прочий мусор, когда нормальных юзеров банят и еще сверху цистерну дерьма на голову выливают? Одни вопросы и ни одного ответа.


----------



## Ysh

Бывают непростые решения, которыми не все довольны.
Такова жизнь.


----------



## AlexNik

У *Xanderyl * модератора отобрали?


----------



## Xanderyl

Да, слишком яро высказывал своё мнение по укротеме.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Нет, он использовал обобщения и оскорбления, чтобы выразить свое мнение. Могло бы обойтись без них, и его попросили объяснить, почему, но отказались. В общем, он не понимал, что его поведение не было образцовым.


----------



## Ysh

Xanderyl said:


> Да, слишком яро высказывал своё мнение по укротеме.


Стоило все-так выбирать выражения, чтобы не оскорблять людей (и я сейчас не про украинских юзеров).
Пожалуйста, убери из своего статуса FCK SSC, это попросту некультурно.


----------



## Nikomoto

joshsam said:


> Нет, он использовал обобщения и оскорбления, чтобы выразить свое мнение. Могло бы обойтись без них, и его попросили объяснить, почему, но отказались. В общем, он не понимал, что его поведение не было образцовым.


Почему в украинской секции закрыли все фото темы с российскими городами? Свобода слова на них не распространяется и там действуют другие правила?


----------



## Nikomoto

Ysh said:


> Стоило все-так выбирать выражения, чтобы не оскорблять людей (и я сейчас не про украинских юзеров).


 
Оскорбления в адрес *Mccein*?


----------



## Spookvlieger

Nikomoto said:


> Почему в украинской секции закрыли все фото темы с российскими городами? Свобода слова на них не распространяется и там действуют другие правила?


Этот форум не является зеркалом реального мира. В общем, нет свободы слова о проблемах вне темы (не связанных со строительством / развитием / городским планированием), поскольку это не главная тема этого форума.

Чтобы сдержать хаотическое поведение, местная модерация решила закрыть все темы, связанные с Россией. Они будут пытаться это на некоторое время как решение прекратить провокацию. Реальные геополитические проблемы не могут быть решены на форуме и, конечно же, не должны быть на этом форуме. Хотя в целом обсуждение политики не запрещено, как только обсуждение выходит за рамки умеренных разговоров, мы просто закрываем все.

Лучшим примером в европейских разделах были польские политические темы.


----------



## Ysh

Nikomoto said:


> Оскорбления в адрес *Mccein*?


Нет.


----------



## Xanderyl

Nikomoto said:


> Оскорбления в адрес *Mccein*?


Последней каплей стал мой пост в ответ на новость, где я назвал укра́инцев и сочувствующих им европейцев теми кем их считаю. Получилось достаточно грубо и я понял, что с вероятностью 99% меня за это накажут и через какое-то время удалил свой пост, но потом подумал и решил, да ну его нах, чему быть того не миновать, восстановил пост и спокойно наблюдал как развивается ситуация. Уже на следующий день я знал, что модератором мне больше не быть, я просто не согласен с такими условиями.


----------



## Nikomoto

Ysh said:


> Нет.


 Любишь сообщения редактировать?

Приступай.

Del


----------



## Ysh

Вот еще. Терпеть не могу ваши срачи редактировать. Но приходится.


----------



## Ysh

C westernzoom222 тоже сняли модерские права, так как он с марта на форум не заходил. Надо кого-то вместо него на Северный Кавказ подыскать.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ysh said:


> C westernzoom222 тоже сняли модерские права, так как он с марта на форум не заходил. Надо кого-то вместо него на Северный Кавказ подыскать.


Шведа из Краснодара хорошая кандитдатура у него по форуму всё отлично и Центилиона он самый нормальный От Краснодара Швед от Центилиона Ставрополь:banana:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Возьмите с Никиткой на двоих это благородное дело.


*E 01.* Брань не приветствуется.
*E 03.* Подстрекательство к ненависти так же не приветствуется.
*E 08.* Каждый участник несёт ответственность за то, что он пишет.
*E 09.* Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.


----------



## raisonnable

:lol:


----------



## Evrasia 99911

^^
:lol:


----------



## osmant

Евра, с возвращеньицем!


----------



## Evrasia 99911

osmant said:


> Евра, с возвращеньицем!


Привет, Османт.)


----------



## Дядя Сава

На домкад Моего Дядю Саву Забанили Пусть Мр Майксин вступится за меня на том форуме и разбанят там.


----------



## Ysh

Пошла дискуссия, что Харлама забанили несправедливо, он прекрасный человек, просто немного ворчливый. Началась даже компания за его реабилитацию в международке:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034735&page=66

мне пишут админы и просят его разбанить.

Знаете, мне это все надоело. У меня закрадывается мысль, что я не гожусь для чистки этого форума. Хамов, сумасшедших и алкашей просят не банить, а пожалеть. То, что другие люди должны терпеть оскорбления и тяжелый моральный климат вокруг - это не принимается в расчет. Coth и MSasha в модераторском разделе настаивают на том, чтобы я его разбанил.
Хорошо, я готов на это пойти, но тогда я думаю, что лучше вам, ребята, заниматься этой работой без меня. А я просто добавлю всех алкашей, сумасшедших и хамов в игнор и снова буду обычным юзером. Если таков vox populi, я не стану идти против людей.

Вот последний пост харлама (это последняя капля после его бесконечного бреда и оскорблений), за который он получил бан. До этого было множество карточек и временный бан на месяц. Ничего не работает:



kharlam said:


> "приятно" смотреть как некоторая прогрессивная часть современного российского общества купается в западной культурной альтернативе. Классно устроена пропагитка, с успехом продаёт плебосу низкохудожественные образчики исторических эрзацов и обвалакивает ценностями западного мира, успешно выхолащивая русский культурный код. Зато инфьюзия голым индивидуализмом, рвачеством, безразличием к чужому горю, пересмехом сострадания дала такие результаты, мама не горюй. У добера вклад русского пацана в подростковую культуру советского периода - это безымянное творчество, а у драйвера заокеанский деятель массовой культуры вызывает эпитет "колоссальный". Ох....вший народ ополоумевшей квазидержавы.


Вот реакция на это коллег-модераторов:


coth said:


> Ну тут нет ничего такого, за что было бы даже карточку выдавать. Просто точка зрения.


^^


msasha_65 said:


> Именно.


Как хотите, но тогда без меня.


----------



## petersgriff

Даже не думай складывать полномочия!


----------



## DAD4577

*Ysh*, а есть ли такая возможность, разбанить Харлама, но только в Хабаровской ветке? 
Это будет нормальная альтернатива. Вы его не будете видеть, а все, что он напишет будет нашей головной болью и нашего модератора (* msasha_65*). 
Коллеги поддерживают.


Твиттер Аккакие;154207700 said:


> *Is it possible to unban him at least in on one particular regional portal? *He was writing a lot but it doesn't feel like he's an evil troll.





glad said:


> Может просить, что бы хотя бы в нашем разделе он мог писать?


----------



## orel2016

petersgriff said:


> Даже не думай складывать полномочия!



Поддерживаю


----------



## Ysh

DAD4577 said:


> *Ysh*, а есть ли такая возможность, разбанить Харлама, но только в Хабаровской ветке?
> Это будет нормальная альтернатива. Вы его не будете видеть, а все, что он напишет будет нашей головной болью и нашего модератора (* msasha_65*).
> Коллеги поддерживают.


Не уверен, есть ли такая техническая возможность.


----------



## orel2016

Пусть Харлам перерелогинится да и все. Тоже мне проблема.
А *Иша *заменить некем. Он у нас один такой.


----------



## DAD4577

Ysh said:


> Не уверен, есть ли такая техническая возможность.


Ну Димке ака *brevno* заблокировали доступ в *чайную*. Думаю и здесь есть вариант.


----------



## Grblzzly

orel2016 said:


> Пусть Харлам перерелогинится да и все. Тоже мне проблема.
> А *Иша *заменить некем. Он у нас один такой.


Ваш пост имеет два взаимоисключающих тезиса, т.к. Ysh и забанил харлама, за постоянные и многочисленные нарушения. И против его реабилитации и выступает. А вы предлагаете снова вернуть харлама еще и способом грубо нарушающим правила форума.
Если человек нарушил правила, он должен быть подвергнуть наказанию - без исключений и оговорок, вне зависимости от его "дружеских" отношений с земляком msasha.


----------



## DAD4577

orel2016 said:


> Пусть Харлам перерелогинится да и все. Тоже мне проблема.


Так в том и проблема, опять полезет в чайную рубить правду-матку, да рвать рубаху на груди. Опять будут жалобы. Оно *Ysh* надо? 
Вариант который я предложил устроит всех.


----------



## Grblzzly

DAD4577 said:


> Вариант который я предложил устроит всех.


Т.е. в очередной раз наплевать на все и оставить харлама без наказания? Он и в хабаровской чайной регулярно свои высеры постит.
Человек уже не на один бан насобирал, но нет все с ним носятся, все о нем заботятся. Посты его подтирают, баны снимают... А он срет на всех вокруг.


----------



## raisonnable

DAD4577 said:


> Ну Димке ака *brevno* заблокировали доступ в *чайную*. Думаю и здесь есть вариант.


Не заблокировали, а настоятельно попросили там не появляться. Харлам же срёт уже не в чайной, а в темах про спорт, культуру и так далее.


----------



## Твиттер Аккакие

Ysh said:


> Пошла дискуссия, что Харлама забанили несправедливо, он прекрасный человек, просто немного ворчливый. Началась даже компания за его реабилитацию в международке:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034735&page=66
> 
> мне пишут админы и просят его разбанить.
> 
> Знаете, мне это все надоело. У меня закрадывается мысль, что я не гожусь для чистки этого форума. Хамов, сумасшедших и алкашей просят не банить, а пожалеть. То, что другие люди должны терпеть оскорбления и тяжелый моральный климат вокруг - это не принимается в расчет. Coth и MSasha в модераторском разделе настаивают на том, чтобы я его разбанил.
> Хорошо, я готов на это пойти, но тогда я думаю, что лучше вам, ребята, заниматься этой работой без меня. А я просто добавлю всех алкашей, сумасшедших и хамов в игнор и снова буду обычным юзером. Если таков vox populi, я не стану идти против людей.
> 
> Вот последний пост харлама (это последняя капля после его бесконечного бреда и оскорблений), за который он получил бан. До этого было множество карточек и временный бан на месяц. Ничего не работает:
> 
> 
> 
> Вот реакция на это коллег-модераторов:
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> Как хотите, но тогда без меня.


Так а за что забанили то? За "квазидержаву" или за "вклад русского пацана"? Многие страну и посильнее ругают на этом форуме и чуть ли не к перевороту призывают - и ничего.

Я с ним про "квазидержаву" не согласен, но считаю, что каждый имеет право на своё, пусть и немилое другим мнение.

По крайней мере к репродуктивным и прочим органам он вроде никого не отправлял.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Твиттер Аккакие;154212002 said:


> Так а за что забанили то? За "квазидержаву" или за "вклад русского пацана"? Многие страну и посильнее ругают на этом форуме и чуть ли не к перевороту призывают - и ничего.
> 
> Я с ним про "квазидержаву" не согласен, но считаю, что каждый имеет право на своё, пусть и немилое другим мнение.
> 
> По крайней мере к репродуктивным и прочим органам он вроде никого не отправлял.


Давайте тогда договоримся, где грань между "собственным мнением" и нарушениями.

Если Харлам пишет: "закрой свою пасть и перестань изрыгать скудоумие" - это мнение?
Если он пишет "Я бы приехал и вые7ал бы тебя так, что ты бы потом дышать не мог" - Прогрессу122 из Барнаула - это тоже просто мнение?

Скриншоты многих его литературных произведений имеются, но оригинальные посты подло потёрты Сашей.


----------



## Grblzzly

Твиттер Аккакие;154212002 said:


> Так а за что забанили то? За "квазидержаву" или за "вклад русского пацана"? Многие страну и посильнее ругают на этом форуме и чуть ли не к перевороту призывают - и ничего.
> 
> Я с ним про "квазидержаву" не согласен, но считаю, что каждый имеет право на своё, пусть и немилое другим мнение.
> 
> По крайней мере к репродуктивным и прочим органам он вроде никого не отправлял.


Ооо.. Еще один "патриот" хабаровский... Теперь из Новой Зеландии. Я понимаю что "ох...ий народ" к вам не относится, но оскорбление для нас явное и бана заслуживает точно.


----------



## DAD4577

Grblzzly said:


> Т.е. в очередной раз наплевать на все и оставить харлама без наказания? Он и в хабаровской чайной регулярно свои высеры постит.
> Человек уже не на один бан насобирал, но нет все с ним носятся, все о нем заботятся. Посты его подтирают, баны снимают... А он срет на всех вокруг.


Давай немного перенесем плоскость форума в плоскость семьи. 
Не принимай близко к сердцу, но для примера: В твоей семье малость из ума выжил твой отец, он каждый день тебя материт самыми последними словами, бьет посуду. Твои действия???????? Пристрелишь??
Для Хабаровской ветки Харлам отец основатель. Мы его воспринимаем таким, какой есть. И да, носимся с ним и заботимся, как и положено заботиться детям о своих родителях. 
Тебе видимо этого не понять, поэтому советую воспользоваться кнопкой *игнор *


----------



## raisonnable

DAD4577 said:


> Давай немного перенесем плоскость форума в плоскость семьи.
> Не принимай близко к сердцу, но для примера: В твоей семье малость из ума выжил твой отец, он каждый день тебя материт самыми последними словами, бьет посуду. Твои действия???????? Пристрелишь??
> Для Хабаровской ветки Харлам отец основатель. Мы его воспринимаем таким, какой есть. И да, носимся с ним и заботимся, как и положено заботиться детям о своих родителях.
> Тебе видимо этого не понять, поэтому советую воспользоваться кнопкой *игнор *


Да вы там походу все малец того :nuts:


----------



## brevno

Харлама можно было бы разбанить только для ДВ раздела. Все таки человек сделал много для него.


----------



## DAD4577

raisonnable said:


> Да вы там походу все малец того :nuts:


Да думайте что хотите. Мне пох.


----------



## Ysh

Твиттер Аккакие;154212002 said:


> Так а за что забанили то? За "квазидержаву" или за "вклад русского пацана"? Многие страну и посильнее ругают на этом форуме и чуть ли не к перевороту призывают - и ничего.
> 
> Я с ним про "квазидержаву" не согласен, но считаю, что каждый имеет право на своё, пусть и немилое другим мнение.
> 
> По крайней мере к репродуктивным и прочим органам он вроде никого не отправлял.


На здоровье.
Если ваша канадско-новозеландская диаспора так считает, и администрация форума это поддержит - вперед.
Но без меня.


----------



## Ysh

brevno said:


> Харлама можно было бы разбанить только для ДВ раздела. Все таки человек сделал много для него.


Вот мнение сто раз забаненного мультирега, повернутого на политике, для нас, конечно, очень важно.


----------



## Grblzzly

DAD4577 said:


> Давай немного перенесем плоскость форума в плоскость семьи.
> Не принимай близко к сердцу, но для примера: В твоей семье малость из ума выжил твой отец, он каждый день тебя материт самыми последними словами, бьет посуду. Твои действия???????? Пристрелишь??
> Для Хабаровской ветки Харлам отец основатель. Мы его воспринимаем таким, какой есть. И да, носимся с ним и заботимся, как и положено заботиться детям о своих родителях.
> Тебе видимо этого не понять, поэтому советую воспользоваться кнопкой *игнор *


У вас с головой все в порядке? Что за хрень вы несете? Оскорбляете меня и моих родственников. Требую извинений и удаления вашего поста!!!


----------



## orel2016

Grblzzly said:


> Ваш пост имеет два взаимоисключающих тезиса, т.к. Ysh и забанил харлама, за постоянные и многочисленные нарушения. И против его реабилитации и выступает. А вы предлагаете снова вернуть харлама еще и способом грубо нарушающим правила форума.
> Если человек нарушил правила, он должен быть подвергнуть наказанию - без исключений и оговорок, вне зависимости от его "дружеских" отношений с земляком msasha.


Я согласен. Просто не в курсе творчества данного персонажа.
Уверен, что *Ишь *зря банить не станет.


----------



## DAD4577

Grblzzly said:


> У вас с головой все в порядке? Что за хрень вы несете? Оскорбляете меня и моих родственников. Требую извинений и удаления вашего поста!!!


Вы читать умеете? я написал *для примера*. Жалуйтесь.


----------



## Grblzzly

DAD4577 said:


> Вы читать умеете? я написал *для примера*. Жалуйтесь.


Даже "для примера" - это личной оскорбление!!! Первый раз за все время на форуме отправлю репорт...
Хотя у вас там msasha в модераторах...


----------



## DAD4577

Grblzzly said:


> Даже "для примера" - это личной оскорбление!!! Первый раз за все время на форуме отправлю репорт...
> Хотя у вас там msasha в модераторах...


Вот *msasha 65* сюда не приплетай, пожалуйся напрямую *coth* или* Ysh*. Я ничего противозаконного не написал. То, что ты оскорбился твои личные проблемы. Всего хорошего.


----------



## Grblzzly

DAD4577 said:


> Вот *msasha 65* сюда не приплетай, пожалуйся напрямую *coth* или* Ysh*. Я ничего противозаконного не написал. *То, что ты оскорбился твои личные проблемы.* Всего хорошего.


Да-да.. А у харлама виртуальная клавиатура, тоже наверное своими постами излучает вежливость и корректность. Какие у вас странные понятия о нормальном общении...


----------



## DAD4577

Grblzzly said:


> Да-да.. А у харлама виртуальная клавиатура, тоже наверное своими постами излучает вежливость и корректность. Какие у вас странные понятия о нормальном общении...


А Харлам то тут при чем? У Вас претензии ко мне. Повторюсь воспользуйтесь функцией *игнор*


----------



## glad

Ysh said:


> ^^
> Как хотите, но тогда без меня.


Ну за чем так ставить? Или он, или я, или ещё кто то?
Накажите, уже наказали. В чайную запретите ходить. Но для региональной ветки оставьте. Если есть возможность. А мы уже там сами будем на него жаловаться или не будем жаловаться. Сами будем пробовать разбираться.


----------



## raisonnable

Grblzzly said:


> Хотя у вас там msasha в модераторах...


Вот именно. Толку никакого нет - этой его личное мнение и всё такое.

Но толику уважения хабаровчанам можно отдать - зная о своей абсолютной безнаказанности они пока не жестят в других ветках (за исключением двух персонажей).


----------



## Topoliok

raisonnable said:


> Да вы там походу все малец того :nuts:





raisonnable said:


> Но толику уважения хабаровчанам можно отдать - зная о своей абсолютной безнаказанности они пока не жестят в других ветках (за исключением двух персонажей).


Очень разочаровал. Очень.hno:


----------



## DAD4577

raisonnable said:


> Вот именно. Толку никакого нет - этой его личное мнение и всё такое.
> 
> Но толику уважения хабаровчанам можно отдать - зная о своей абсолютной безнаказанности они пока не жестят в других ветках (за исключением двух персонажей).


Вау. Не знал, что я безнаказан. О чем Вы говорите? Про двух персонажей можно подробнее?


----------



## Твиттер Аккакие

Ребят, вы сами как-нибудь будьте добрее. Тут каждый второй пытается ткнуть, что хабаровчане какие-то не такие, про "диаспору" и про место проживания. Да, у нас на востоке немного другая ментальность, и я порой просто не понимаю мотивацию и поведение людей из других регионов, и не удивляюсь если меня не понимают, но происхождением я людей не тыкаю, это уж знаете ли слишком.

Мне, лично, про хабаровчан обиднее, чем если бы меня на три буквы послали.


----------



## Ysh

glad said:


> Ну за чем так ставить? Или он, или я, или ещё кто то?
> Накажите, уже наказали. В чайную запретите ходить. Но для региональной ветки оставьте. Если есть возможность. А мы уже там сами будем на него жаловаться или не будем жаловаться. Сами будем пробовать разбираться.


Потому что есть модераторы, которые его защищают, и считают что надо разбанить. Их мнение тоже важно. Coth вообще один из старейших юзеров. Поэтому я и чувствую, что возможно просто я не прав. Но тогда уж не прав изначально и принципиально. И зачем я тогда трачу столько сил и времени? 

А то, что за Харлама вступилось землячество: ничего удивительного. У нас в стране это нормально. Какой-нибудь горячий южный парень может изнасиловать и зарезать девушку, и тут же приедет десять человек за ним в полицию, и будут объяснять какой он на самом деле хороший. Ингода даже отпускают таких "хороших".


----------



## brevno

DAD4577 said:


> Вау. Не знал, что я безнаказан. О чем Вы говорите? Про двух персонажей можно подробнее?


это он про меня и хармала. Хотя я согласен про надоедливость персонажей, но зачем тогда на форуме игнор лист? проще бегать по форуму и жаловаться. Есть куда более упоротые персонажи. Мое мнение.


----------



## Grblzzly

brevno said:


> это он про меня и хармала. Хотя я согласен про надоедливость персонажей, но зачем тогда на форуме игнор лист? проще бегать по форуму и жаловаться. Есть куда более упоротые персонажи. Мое мнение.


Да зачем вообще тогда нужны правила и модераторы? Есть же игнор -лист.


----------



## raisonnable

Твиттер Аккакие;154216168 said:


> Мне, лично, про хабаровчан обиднее, чем если бы меня на три буквы послали.


А теперь представь, что такое длится годами. Только не в адрес хабаровчан, а в адрес всей страны и его народа. И отдельных форумчан в частности. И не такое, а мат-перемат, гнобление, злоба, агрессия и прочие прелести. В этом, собственно, весь Харлам и есть. И то, что там его якобы "спровоцировали" - наглая и открытая ложь.



brevno said:


> это он про меня и хармала. Хотя я согласен про надоедливость персонажей, но зачем тогда на форуме игнор лист? проще бегать по форуму и жаловаться. Есть куда более упоротые персонажи. Мое мнение.


Да я как-то и не жалуюсь. Тут проблема даже и не в Харламе, а избирательности господина модератора. Что дозволено одному, то почему-то не дозволено другим.



Topoliok said:


> Очень разочаровал. Очень.hno:


Осспади.


----------



## raisonnable

ikeamen said:


> а абстрагируясь от харлам-*кейса*


Б-же, и ты туда же... за что это всё русскому языку?


----------



## Mccein

Ysh said:


> Предлагайте других людей на наше место.
> Я за эту кнопку не держусь.
> Вот вы с Икеей прекрасно поработали бы, наверное, модераторами


Ну скажем честно, если бы в той же Чайной создали хотя бы качестве эксперимента тему о вотуме доверия/недоверия определенным модерам (с голосовалкой естественно), то в отношении тебя соотношение было бы наверное 50/50, зато вот в отношении одного твоего коллеги из Северной Америки все проголосовали бы чуть ли не единогласно и наверное не надо говорить за какой вариант 
Вот только он за свою кнопку ой как держится, к сожалению для всего росфорума.


----------



## ikeamen

raisonnable said:


> Б-же, и ты туда же... за что это всё русскому языку?


это не я... это всё виртуальная клавиатура(


----------



## Сисястый

Mccein said:


> Ну скажем честно, если бы в той же Чайной создали хотя бы качестве эксперимента тему о вотуме доверия/недоверия определенным модерам (с голосовалкой естественно), то в отношении тебя соотношение было бы наверное 50/50, зато вот в отношении одного твоего коллеги из Северной Америки все проголосовали бы чуть ли не единогласно и наверное не надо говорить за какой вариант
> Вот только он за свою кнопку ой как держится, к сожалению для всего росфорума.


Ничего личного не имею против Исха и Мсаши, но предлагаю ради справедливости и эксперимента создать такую голосовалку. И посмотрим тогда на реальную симпатию/антипатию. Это лучше, чем взаимные упрёки двух сторон, дошедших до "Москва vs Дальний Восток". Исх, ты как? Даже без оргвыводов, просто посмотреть.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Согласен.


----------



## Endruuuu

opcorn:


----------



## Alex_Msk

ikeamen said:


> а абстрагируясь от харлам-кейса, это разве не так что ли?


Это во-первых не так. А во-вторых, почему это стало негативной коннотацией, которая оправдывает оскорбления в отношении целого народа?

Я не поддерживаю Путина. Но оскорблять и дискриминировать значительную часть российских форумчан из-за их поддержки Путина - это недопустимо, это абсолютное проявление двойных стандартов.

Когда в международной секции русофобская истерия и оскорбления Русского народа оправдываются тем, что «они, путиноиды, этого заслуживают», хочется сразу всем таким в морду кулаком дать


----------



## martin_marksman

bus driver said:


> *Обое *не смогли совладать со своим поведением.


напомнило древний боян


----------



## Alex_Msk

Я считаю, все наши модераторы молодцы. И МСаша, и Исх. Они стараются быть объективными. Всем понравиться нельзя, и добиться полной объективности невозможно, потому что у каждого человека есть своя точка зрения и убеждения. Поэтому ждать сатисфакции каждого участника срача на форуме глупо. 

Но по сравнению с тем, как модерируются некоторые другие форумы, типа польского и украинского, у нас просто идеальная картина: в меру свобода, в меру строгость.


----------



## Ysh

glad said:


> Но сколько можно об этом писать? Но если ты Мужик, заявил об этом и сделал это! Сдержал своё мужское "Слово". Ушёл. Пока ни кто здесь не просил об этом. "За язык не тянул". Сам заявил.


Я от слова не отказываюсь, не надо меня на понт дешевый брать. Разбанят харлама - я напишу Яну и попрошу отставки.


----------



## Ysh

bus driver said:


> - Что дальше? -
> 
> Эмиграция в Канаду всей Хабаровской секцией.
> 
> 
> И да. Клоун был важен в московской секции, да и РВСН/Аверс. Первый имел какое то отношение к стройсектору и умел ориентироваться во всех этих скучных документах и схемах, второй делал репортажи со строек. Обое не смогли совладать со своим поведением. И ничего, живет секция.


Давно уже оба ничего не делали. Если бы от них была бы хоть какая-то польза, то до бана бы не дошло.

Клоун не имел отношения к стройкам, просто перепощивал карты с roads.ru и заливал, что он у них там модер. А еще он в Кремль дверь ногой открывал, на переговорах Путина и Асада присутствовал, в палатке Каддафи ночевал, организовывал его безопасность в Москве... прикольный чел, жалко что очень агрессивный, а то и сейчас его загоны читали бы.


----------



## Ysh

Сисястый;154253106 said:


> Ничего личного не имею против Исха и Мсаши, но предлагаю ради справедливости и эксперимента создать такую голосовалку. И посмотрим тогда на реальную симпатию/антипатию. Это лучше, чем взаимные упрёки двух сторон, дошедших до "Москва vs Дальний Восток". Исх, ты как? Даже без оргвыводов, просто посмотреть.


я не хочу никаких противосточний, я против.


----------



## Dober_86

ikeamen said:


> а абстрагируясь от харлам-кейса, это разве не так что ли?


Зуфар и Радиотехник - дрочеры на Путина? (ну если только, анти), ты запутинец? А я? А Контр, Фальш, Радиокот (марксман), Аскарио, Швед, Бусдрайвер? это только навскидку. А у половины юзеров фоурма мы и не знаем политической платформы, как минимум, аполитичны. Так что глупый вопрос, Икеюшка, все ли тут "путинодрочеры".



Mccein said:


> Ну скажем честно, если бы в той же Чайной создали хотя бы качестве эксперимента тему о вотуме доверия/недоверия определенным модерам (с голосовалкой естественно), то в отношении тебя соотношение было бы наверное 50/50, зато вот в отношении одного твоего коллеги из Северной Америки все проголосовали бы чуть ли не единогласно и наверное не надо говорить за какой вариант
> Вот только он за свою кнопку ой как держится, к сожалению для всего росфорума.


Да ну... Все и так всё понимают...


----------



## glad

Ysh said:


> Я от слова не отказываюсь, не надо меня на понт дешевый брать. Разбанят харлама - я напишу Яну и попрошу отставки.


Какой понт? Это форменный шантаж. Или он или я. Если собрался уходить, то должен уходить, не ставя ни каких условий. Если хочется дальше работать-работай. Но только не пиши об этом.


----------



## ikeamen

Dober_86 said:


> Зуфар и Радиотехник - дрочеры на Путина?


это маргиналы из либерального стана. они до такой степени и так против, что получается скорее даже за



Dober_86 said:


> Зуфар и Радиотехник - дрочеры на Путина? (ну если только, анти), ты запутинец? А я? А Контр, Фальш, Радиокот (марксман), Аскарио, Швед, Бусдрайвер? это только навскидку. А у половины юзеров фоурма мы и не знаем политической платформы, как минимум, аполитичны.


все перечисленные тобою кроме тебя самого и бусдривера редко пишут. в том числе и по причине присутствия пресловутой "политики партии", когда у подавляющего числа присутствующих полное одобрямс и это активно форсится двумя с половиной модераторами.
можно всякие плоские шутеечки отпускать, подколы, писать по отношению к ним, провоцировать и унижать людей. все эти 2,5 мимо пройдут.
но когда аналогичная линия поведения применяется по отношению к путиноидам или эсэсэророидам - сразу вырисовываются обвинения в троллинге и прочих придуманных на скорую руку злодеяниях.



Dober_86 said:


> Да ну... Все и так всё понимают...


одного сухого понимания не достаточно.


----------



## Nikomoto

*ikeamen* дело в тебе, ты слишком говнистый парень и не воспринимаешь критику, именно в этом проблема, а не в твоих взглядах. Большинство по этой причине с тобой резко общаются, плоско шутят и обидно подкалывают. Без обид.


----------



## ikeamen

Nikomoto said:


> *ikeamen* дело в тебе, ты слишком говнистый парень и не воспринимаешь критику, именно в этом проблема, а не в твоих взглядах. Большинство по этой причине с тобой резко общаются, плоско шутят и обидно подкалывают. Без обид.


вы кто такой? я вас не звал...


----------



## bus driver

Если судить по чайным разделам то возможно. Настроений в региональных ветках мы не знаем. Могу сказать что в московской секции полно людей критических взглядов, которые не бывают ни в чайной ни в общих разделах. Так что не факт, если брать весь росфорум.


----------



## ikeamen

я говорил исключительно про Чайную.


----------



## Contr

bus driver said:


> Если судить по чайным разделам то возможно. Настроений в региональных ветках мы не знаем. Могу сказать что в московской секции полно людей критических взглядов, которые не бывают ни в чайной ни в общих разделах. Так что не факт, если брать весь росфорум.


если у человека отсутствуют критические взгляды на происходящее - это признак слабоумия, как минимум, поэтому было бы странно, если таких людей на форуме мало.


----------



## krasty

Снова объявился долбанутый тагилец
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154280086&postcount=2324
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154279362&postcount=2804
И снова засирает международные ветки своим Тагилом


----------



## orel2016

Вот же больной человек


----------



## Vladivostok2012

bus driver said:


> - Что дальше? -
> 
> И да. Клоун был важен в московской секции, да и РВСН/Аверс. Первый имел какое то отношение к стройсектору и умел ориентироваться во всех этих скучных документах и схемах, второй делал репортажи со строек. Обое не смогли совладать со своим поведением. И ничего, живет секция.


Московская секция -большая, даже если половину "расстрелять" не почувствуется, дальневосточный раздел и так малолюден, из за выпиливания юзеров ( не конкретно Харлама) за несколько лет стал скучен, например Ник-Старк много интересного писал про крепость фортовое и оборонное...


----------



## raisonnable

Тебе так кажется. Информацию регулярно приносят очень малое количество людей.


----------



## bus driver

И все секции стали скучнее. В московской тоже раньше было живее.


----------



## Nikomoto

Думаю это связанно с появлением сайтов которые предоставляют более качественный контент, тот же самый новострой-м с крутыми аэропанорамами, да и многие застройщики начали делать регулярные фотоапдейты.


----------



## Dober_86

Vladivostok2012 said:


> Московская секция -большая, даже если половину "расстрелять" не почувствуется, дальневосточный раздел и так малолюден, из за выпиливания юзеров ( не конкретно Харлама) за несколько лет стал скучен, например Ник-Старк много интересного писал про крепость фортовое и оборонное...


Что-то редко видел его посты по сабжу, может, еще до моего появления на форуме писал много по фортам, не знаю. А так, сколько помню, у Никитки одна политота была про "ращку" в основном. Совсем гайку у борцуна сорвало, за что, видимо, и поплатился. Щас борцунит в жж. Жозю забананили за то же самое, так понимаю. Хамско-глумливое отношение к стране. Другой срыватель покровов, но но в более мягком стиле, вдруг решил самоудалиться (товарищ старпом наш из Новозеландовки).


----------



## Vladivostok2012

От старпома кстати тоже толк был в интересном изложении информации о флоте и судостроении, но это его решение.
Жозя- толку 0 согласен, вопрос в том, что и тебя и даже меня, при моем почти никуда не влезании можно выпилить по формальным поводам, было бы желание и как раз за "борцунство" с рЫжЫмомЪ.
А вообще интересно, что у нас реально активные и полезные люди- почти все оппозиция, только евгений 777 исключение.


----------



## raisonnable

krasty said:


> Снова объявился долбанутый тагилец


В казахской ветке теперь.


----------



## Ysh

krasty said:


> Снова объявился долбанутый тагилец


Он никуда и не исчезал.
Каждую неделю несколько аккаунтов баним.
Это продолжается уже почти два года.


----------



## raisonnable

Даже интересно поглядеть, как он выглядит.

Вот Бублин вроде, выглядит как обычный человек. Не скажешь, что форумный...необычный человек.


----------



## Contr

Ysh said:


> Он никуда и не исчезал.
> Каждую неделю несколько аккаунтов баним.
> Это продолжается уже почти два года.


Поначалу он даже понравился, инфу выкладывал интересную, но потом стало понятно, что что-то все-таки с ним не так. АлМакс его тоже постоянно банит, не успевает отслеживать все его новые акки. Беда, в общем...


----------



## vartal

Интересные и занимательные беседы последние пару страниц.


----------



## Nikomoto

Реакция будет? Или он из круга неприкасаемых? 



ovnours said:


> Извини, я по-петушиному не понимаю.


----------



## CGI

Nikomoto said:


> Лучше на министерство обороны РФ или откуда ты там пишешь, толку все равно от вас ноль.


А то что ты пожелал уничтожить оппонента - не считается?
Или это как с темой вашего обсуждаения, сам нарушил правила - сам пожаловался?


----------



## ikeamen

Nikomoto said:


> А модерация тут, действительно, избирательная и не касается узкого круга друзей ЫСХа и АНКОВА.


кем бы ты из мультирегов не был, всё просто: _ты слишком говнистый парень и не воспринимаешь критику, именно в этом проблема_


----------



## ancov

Nikomoto said:


> А модерация тут, действительно, избирательная и не касается узкого круга друзей ЫСХа и АНКОВА.


Я не видел этого поста Овнурса просто. Сделал ему устное замечание.


----------



## Nikomoto

ancov said:


> Я не видел этого поста Овнурса просто. Сделал ему устное замечание.


 Спасибо, друг, ты самый адекватный модератор в российской чайной...сразу после мсаши. :lol:


----------



## Dober_86

Что-нибудь можно с этой птицей киви падальщиком обыкновенным сделать? https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=29967656

Системный обсёр России, хейт и глумление (о проблемах и трудностях нужно писать, безусловно, но у него каждый раз искренне ликование и издёвки, РФ опять обделалась, слог соответствующий). Прилетает только с говном в клювике, хоть бы раз что позитивное принёс.


----------



## Ysh

я вижу по ссылке только "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

похоже, уже выпилили юзера


----------



## DAD4577

glad said:


> Вот *ценый мех* сегодня в ветку: Знай наших! Хабаровск,которую открыл Topoliok, где предложил постить о людях и разные дела,которые прославили и прославляют *с положительной* стороны Хабаровск и край вот такой материал.
> Просто плюнул в нас,особенно в тех,кто находил различный материал и постил, наполняя данную ветку.
> Зашибись,ну просто занимательный и интересный собеседник, получается.:bash:


Вот данный пост *лайкнули два модератора*, но санкций так и не последовало. Все больше убеждаюсь, что на форуме действуют двойные стандарты. Кто то за проступок мгновенно летит в БАН, а кто то наговорив на уголовную статью живет и хорошо себя чувствует.:bash:


----------



## Ysh

Должны быть за это санкции? Пост удалили, этого вполне достаточно.
При чем тут вообще уголовная статья?


----------



## Ysh

Кстати, отличная у хабаровчан тема про знаменитых земляков.
Пример другим регионам.


----------



## DAD4577

Ysh said:


> Должны быть за это санкции? *Пост удалили, этого вполне достаточно.*
> При чем тут вообще уголовная статья?


Ну тогда удалите пожалуйста и более ранний высер того же гражданина в той же теме ( стр. 9 пост 162)


----------



## DAD4577

Ysh said:


> Кстати, отличная у хабаровчан тема про знаменитых земляков.
> Пример другим регионам.


Похожая тема есть и во Владивостоке. Вот только хабаровчане не опускаются до уровня Добера и не гадят там.


----------



## Сисястый

msasha_65 said:


> Точно. И так уже перебанили половину форума. И кучу младенцев с водой повыбрасывали заодно. Тот ещё 37-й год устроили...


Пора уже воскресить Харлама, что-то скучно без него.


----------



## vartal

Federation2014 said:


> Свинота, в отличие от тебя, из круга нормальных взрослых мужчин, чьи посты интересно читать явно подавляющему большинству форумчан. Возможно, потому что они всегда по делу и очень часто полны нормальным (не варталовскимпетросяновским) юмором. Черт побери, одна только ставшая легендарной фотожаба с Семенченко чего стоила когда-то! Я, конечно, на форуме относительно недавно, но лично вот не припоминаю случая, чтобы Макса можно было хоть за что-то банить. Наоборот, только всячески поощрять!kay:


Шут гороховый, ты лучше бы поучился не заводить на каждую цитату отдельный пост, а не про юмор чей-то тут намекал. То, что ты недавно, очень заметно, ага, настрочил уже больше, чем те, кто здесь уже давно.


----------



## Ysh

DAD4577 said:


> Ну тогда удалите пожалуйста и более ранний высер того же гражданина в той же теме ( стр. 9 пост 162)


уже удалил все ваш дальневосточный модератор.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

vartal said:


> Шут гороховый, ты лучше бы поучился не заводить на каждую цитату отдельный пост, а не про юмор чей-то тут намекал. То, что ты недавно, очень заметно, ага, настрочил уже больше, чем те, кто здесь уже давно.


Владимир, когда ты уже повзрослеешь? Тебе 40 скоро, а всё как ребёнок в песочнице ведёшь себя.


----------



## vartal

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Владимир, когда ты уже повзрослеешь? Тебе 40 скоро, а всё как ребёнок в песочнице ведёшь себя.


Батенька, помилуйте, какой я вам ВладИМИР?
А насчёт песочницы - это не ко мне, а к товарищу Ленину


----------



## Ysh

парни, не стоит тут выяснять отношения


----------



## _Night City Dream_

vartal said:


> Батенька, помилуйте, какой я вам ВладИМИР?
> А насчёт песочницы - это не ко мне, а к товарищу Ленину


Ну, а как тебя там по батюшке?


----------



## petersgriff

Найт, по-моему ты уже в шаге от начала классической травли...


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Dober_86 said:


> Я паскудный. Я распаляю троллей и просто больных пожилых людей. А что за грехи? Которых ещё и не один.
> 
> Предлагал забанить меня недавно. Могу предложить ещё. Другого рецепта нет.


Оставьте Добера. При всех его недостатках он славный малый. Лучше Мсашу из модераторов уберите. Форуму будет больше пользы.


----------



## [email protected]

Найт, как вернешься из брига, яви форуму причину брига и автора брига - положим в копилочку, лишним не будет.


----------



## Mccein

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Лучше Мсашу из модераторов уберите. Форуму будет больше пользы.


Предлагаю вынести ему вотум недоверия в виде новой темы в Чайной с голосовалкой например.


----------



## [email protected]

Mccein said:


> Предлагаю вынести ему вотум недоверия в виде новой темы в Чайной с голосовалкой например.


Он ж тему сам сотрет, а потом в бриг будет отправлять по одному ему известным причинам и по им же писаным правилам. Здесь уместно существительное с приставкой "само-"


----------



## msasha_65

Для тех, кто забыл Правила, напоминаю:

Правила.

*E 01*. Брань не приветствуется.

*E 02*. Спам запрещён. Двойные топики удаляются или объединяются.

*E 03*. Подстрекательство к ненависти так же не приветствуется.

*E 04*. Мультирегистрация запрещена.

*E 05*. Праздновать смерть мирных граждан не разрешается. В не зависимости от их национальности.

*E 06*. Писать необходимо в правильный форум. Продолжительный постинг в неверные секции рассматривается как спам.

*E 07*. Экстремистская литература и сайты не приветствуются.

*E 08*. Каждый участник несёт ответственность за то, что он пишет.

*E 09*. Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.

*E 10*. Конфронтация с модератором запрещена. При возникновении проблем используйте личные сообщения.

*E 11*. Постинг рекламы без разрешения модератора запрещен.

*E 12*. Не разрешено выкладывать личную информацию других участников форума.

*E 13*. Расистские высказыванию являются серьёзными оскорблениями и не приветствуются.

*E 14*. Гомофобия так же не приветствуется.

*E 15*. Как и нападки на религии и антисемитизм.

*E 16*. При выкладывании сторонней информации (статей, фотографий и т.п.) необходимо указывать ссылку на источник и имя или ник автора. Так же лучше воздержаться от полного копирования статей.

*E 17*. Порнография не разрешается.

*E 18*. Желание смерти другим участникам является неприемлемым поведением.

*E 19*. Воздержитесь от создания дополнительного аккаунта для участия во флейм войнах. См. пункт 04.

*E 20*. Не используйте оскорбительные метки. Модераторы и администраторы видят кто их ставил.

*E 21*. Не наезжайте на модераторов. Любые попытки будут жестоко и беспощадно пресекаться.

*E 22*. Не используйте SSC как плацдарм для атаки на другой форум.

*E 23*. Игнорирование просьбы модератора является грубым нарушением Правил и карается наказанием в виде 3-х дневного брига.
В случае повторения нарушения срок брига увеличивается до 10 дней.


*R 01.1*. Названия веток в строительных секциях задаются модератором.

*R 01.2*. Отдельные ветки в строительных секциях допускаются только для проектов выше 100 метров высотой или имеющие высокое значение (большие стадионы, терминалы аэропортов, крупные дорожные проекты и прочей инфраструктуры, районы массовой застройки/перестройки, самые высокие дома в округе/субъекте итд, большие постройки не стандартной архитектуры итп). О комиблоках пишите в общих ветках по городам/районам.

*R 02*. По местным вопросам модерирования необходимо обращаться в местным модераторам.

При возникновении проблемных сообщений о них необходимо сообщать используя кнопку доноса







. При возникновении организационных вопросов пользуйтесь личными сообщениями или сообщайте в эту тему.

*R 03*. Старайтесь придерживаться теме ветки. Жёсткие захваты веток оффтопом не приветствуются.

*R 04*. На форуме используется кодировка ISO-8859-1 (Western European ISO). При наличии включённого форсирования кодовой страницы 1251, её надо отключить. Для того, что бы это сделать в Windows 5.0 или выше (Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7 и т.п.) - скачайте и запустите этот файл и перезагрузитесь. Тестирование кодировки проводите только в этой ветке.

*R 05*. В Чайной секции количество постов не подсчитывается.

*R 06*. Негативные высказывания и информация не о своём городе не приветствуются. При постоянстве рассматривается как провокация.


*I 01*. Подписи должны быть не более 5 строчек стандартного второго размера. Шрифт выше 3 размера не допускается. Так же не допускается цитирование других участников форума, использования большого количества разных цветов и оскорблений.

*I 02*. Любые призывы к голосованию в международных конкурсах запрещены.


Нарушение правил может привести к удалению оскорбляющего контента. Постоянное нарушение правил может привести к ограничению доступа или бану.
Серьёзные нарушения моментально ведут к бану.
Разъяснения о системе наказаний.


----------



## ikeamen

правил в Чайной теперь нет. испарились как-то внезапно видимо.. на волне обострения психов наверное)

ну и надо не сиськи мять предлагать, а создавать смело никого не спрашивая такую тему. удалит в бриг отправит - другой кто-нибудь создаст и так далее.

я вообще удивляюсь как можно быть настолько бессовестным человеком и не понимать вообще что вокруг тебя происходит.. какой-то маниакальный синдром царька шлагбаума. 
становится ясно почему у подобных крепких хозяйственников в цккппсс и в прочих политбюро карьера только вперёд ногами завершалась.


----------



## raisonnable

ikeamen said:


> я вообще удивляюсь как можно быть настолько бессовестным человеком и не понимать вообще что вокруг тебя происходит..


Да нормально всё. Думаю, за Мсашу вполне себе высказывался его безобидный протеже. Всем недовольным посвящается:










*msasha_65*. Постоянство since 2012:



Dimas89 said:


> Я еще не видел предыдущего сообщения Харлама, которое ты успел удалить. Оно то говорят и стало провоцирующим.


Ну а в целом:



msasha_65 said:


> И хватит здесь оффтоп разводить - поверь, это никому неинтересно.


----------



## Ysh

тему уже удалил другой модератор.
к сожалению, среди модераторов конфликт и неясно чем он разрешится.


----------



## zZero~

ancov said:


> Better call Saul ancov!!!


Новый сезон слабоватый.


----------



## DAD4577

Не везет Крыму с модераторами, сначала *Xanderyl*, теперь и* Mefody*


----------



## vartal

Ysh said:


> к сожалению, среди модераторов конфликт и неясно чем он разрешится


А шо такое?


----------



## AutoUnion

Ysh said:


> среди модераторов конфликт и неясно чем он разрешится.


----------



## ancov

Думаю, подведя итоги состоявшейся дискуссии, стоит ужесточить модерацию непрофильных веток.


----------



## Ysh

DAD4577 said:


> Не везет Крыму с модераторами, сначала *Xanderyl*, теперь и* Mefody*


Так он же ничего не делал, Мефодий.
Ксандерил наоборот, был хорошим модером, но во взглядах не сошелся с международными админами.


----------



## Ysh

ancov said:


> Думаю, подведя итоги состоявшейся дискуссии, стоит ужесточить модерацию непрофильных веток.


Жаль, я об этом ничего не слышал.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

ancov said:


> Думаю, подведя итоги состоявшейся дискуссии, стоит ужесточить модерацию непрофильных веток.


Сначала нужно навести порядок с модерацией, точнее, с одним из модераторов.


----------



## Ysh

Объявление:

МСаша отныне не модератор.
Его место в Чайной займет raisonnable.

Надеюсь, на этом скандал исчерпан и на форуме будет больше порядка.


----------



## Xanderyl

*О_о* Во дела, это конечно никак не связано, но я сразу вспомнил свой пост из былых модераторских времён где предугадал наше с ним отстранение.


----------



## Ysh

В данном случае это никак не связано с Украиной.


----------



## Xanderyl

Ну это понятно, хотя этот внутренний конфликт гораздо хуже, взяли и пересрались все на ровном месте. Кстати, что там с модератором для крымского раздела, есть подвижки? Вроде ты проводил опрос желающих, неужели так и не нашлось достойного кандидата? Там без меня, смотрю, совсем распоясались, сплошной флуд и оффтоп, хорошо хоть ненавистника ссылок успел приструнить


----------



## ovnours

Почему на ровном? Не на ровном.


----------



## Ysh

В крымский раздел сложно человека подобрать.
Кандидатуры какие-то не очень надежные. Сами из любителей пофлудить


----------



## Ysh

AJIekc забригали небратья.
Еще раз прошу - не ходите туда и не общайтесь с ними.
Забанят с концами и все. Мы не сможем разбанить.


----------



## ancov

Не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять...


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ysh said:


> В крымский раздел сложно человека подобрать.
> Кандидатуры какие-то не очень надежные. Сами из любителей пофлудить


О Шведа из Краснодара в Крымские модераторы можно


----------



## Good Spirit

Ysh said:


> В крымский раздел сложно человека подобрать.
> Кандидатуры какие-то не очень надежные. Сами из любителей пофлудить


Ещё раз предложу свою кандидатуру, я конечно от крымского раздела далёк, но раз из местных выбрать некого, то почему бы и нет.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ура гип гип ура Мой защитник ставящий лайки Райсонабл стал модератором.


----------



## raisonnable

vartal said:


> А, т.е. вот этот выпад ты в упор не заметил:


Оскорблением это назвать сложно. Тебя же в ответ понесло напрямую.



vartal said:


> О чём?


О манере общения. Тебе от этом говорит уже каждый второй (условно), с кем ты вступаешь в диалог.



vartal said:


> Т.е. другим и дальше можно выдавать всякие нелестные эпитеты в мой адрес, а я в ответ должен говорить спасибо за это, я так понял?


Ничего ты не понял. Федерация в бриге вон из-за тебя сидел. 

Просьбу прекратить ты уже в третий (или четвёртый) проигнорировал и опять разводишь демагогию, лишь бы последнее слово осталось за тобой.

Что же, будет время подумать.


----------



## CGI

Оставлю это здесь



Zhenia.V.A said:


> Ну ты реально походу тугой.....


----------



## anrie.molino

CGI, а что не так?


----------



## Ysh

я уже удалил все за ним оттуда.
предупреждение он получил.


----------



## Christopher_Robin

someo said:


> унылое говно


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155890622&postcount=5138

Данный персонаж систематически и целенаправленно занимается провокациями/оскорблениями в российском форуме с момента регистрации аккаунта. Типичный моральный урод, переехавший зарубеж и готовый взахлеб обсирать все происходящее в нашей стране.


----------



## raisonnable

Но проект действительно...своеобразный. За мнение об этом банить что ли?


----------



## Christopher_Robin

raisonnable said:


> Но проект действительно...своеобразный. За мнение об этом банить что ли?


Серьезно!? А детально изучить вопрос не вариант? Или как посмотрели первое же сообщение... а... пфф... ну это "типа мнение" и забить болт :nuts:



someo said:


> вы это самое, про свои фантазии о задницах осторожнее... по нынешней жизни и на двушечку натрепаться можно.





someo said:


> интересно, в 21-м веке где-то еще строят небоскребы с батареями
> хотя с другой стороны народ у нас непривередливый, далек от высокого стиля)) все скушает





someo said:


> Пора уже подумать о переименивании. Самое подходящее название этому ЖК не белый ангел (это пошло), а ЖК "срань господня".
> 
> представьте какой был бы резонанс и как бы поднялись продажи





someo said:


> вам с такой фантазией в эротическом жанре писать нужно ) ну или сниматься





someo said:


> я думаю, что и не такое дерьмо уплывало ) дон - он все проглотит





someo said:


> интересно, каким органом нынче зарабатывают ордена?





someo said:


> просто в России нет культуры красивого внутреннего дизайна общественных помещений. все похоже на райнную больницу. Хотя откуда взяться культуре, если нужно и объект построить, и деньги отмыть.





someo said:


> Мне на москву как-то глубоко покакать, я там не бываю. Мне нужно хорошо там, где я есть, а не за 1000 км


Ну а вот одни из первых комментариев на аккаунте:



someo said:


> немного похоже на член





someo said:


> да фигня ваш питер. националистическая осятня





someo said:


> Еще пару Крымов в заходами на Украину и от интернета отключат нафиг.


Ну че как охарактеризуешь мнение этого пользователя?


----------



## raisonnable

Christopher_Robin said:


> Ну че


А ни чЁ!

Информация получена и обрабатывается.


----------



## Дядя Сава

У Райссонабла интересно спросить ачто такая очень ну очень итересная Локация Курлык Что без опредёлённого места жительсва Курлык и Всё


----------



## Ysh

возьмем этого someo на заметку.


----------



## Christopher_Robin

raisonnable said:


> А ни чЁ!


Ой, фсё?  Обидка? Эх, вот так и возникают конфликты на форуме :colgate:


----------



## raisonnable

Christopher_Robin said:


> Ой, фсё?  Обидка? Эх, вот так и возникают конфликты на форуме :colgate:


----------



## ovnours

Хахаха!


----------



## KJA

После сегодняшней бублинской выходки я теперь буду создавать репорты и призывать не только к бану, но и полному удалению всех его постов.


----------



## [email protected]

KJA said:


> После сегодняшней бублинской выходки я теперь буду создавать репорты и призывать не только к бану, но и полному удалению всех его постов.


А случилось-то что?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну как там Дела с Райссонабллом к разбану Объёмного его в статусе нового модера


----------



## Ysh

KJA said:


> После сегодняшней бублинской выходки я теперь буду создавать репорты и призывать не только к бану, но и полному удалению всех его постов.


обычно мы так и делаем.
как только он появляется, на него сразу сыплются репорты. никто не любит бублю.


----------



## ikeamen

один бубля обидел другого? надо же грусть какая..


----------



## KJA

Ysh said:


> никто не любит бублю.


И не удивительно коли он позволяет себе публично заявлять о принципиальном неуважении к форумчанам.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

KJA said:


> После сегодняшней бублинской выходки я теперь буду создавать репорты и призывать не только к бану, но и полному удалению всех его постов.


Что случилось?


----------



## Дядя Сава

glad said:


> Предупредил.Если повториться,то согласно правил, получит наказание.Надеюсь,что повтора с его стороны не будет.


Новый модер новый защитник меня по форуму:banana:


----------



## Дядя Сава

О новый модер защитник по скайсраперсити Райссонабл знает Венгерских колег где когда то была мной прикольная группа Неотон Фамилия может он Венгров по скайсрапесити знают их сюда запостил что бы Венгры меня не банили.


----------



## Endruuuu

Дядя Сава;157195084 said:


> что бы Венгры меня не банили.


Найди еще модера, который на укротерритории тебя прикроет, тогда у тебя воля вольная везде, флуди - не хочу


----------



## Krosh

Endruuuu said:


> Найди еще модера, который на укротерритории тебя прикроет, тогда у тебя воля вольная везде, флуди - не хочу


^^
А в польском разделе?


----------



## Federation2014

В ДЛМ еще, помню, есть интересные модераторы


----------



## Endruuuu

Krosh said:


> ^^
> А в польском разделе?


В польском можно без поддержки модера, не перегибая/не нагибая палку/пшеков ^^


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот Объёмный здесь и одновременно на Рутрекерре стал


----------



## Дядя Сава

И вот Райссонаблу поручение Сентябрь отпуск у мамы разезды с ней будут и пусть следит чтобы сайт форум не переполнялся фотоочётами это ему поручение дать надо на Сентябрь это головокружение у меня потом вызовет переполяемость форума


----------



## CGI

Krosh said:


> ^^
> А в польском разделе?


Я там шутил даже над "супертоллом". Грешен, не удержался)


----------



## bus driver

Эта башня конечно отдельный позор форума.


----------



## petersgriff

Можно просветить?


----------



## bus driver

В Варшаве строят небоскреб, высота по крышу 230м. По верх декоративных конструкций около 250. Выше 60м тоненький шпиль. Формально 310м и супертолл, по факту конечно нет. У многих от этого подбамбливает в международке.


----------



## artObserver

Признала же в США соответствующая комиссия превосходство уродливого ВТЦ 1 над Сирс Тауэр за счет антенны (получившейся после решения Сильверстайна отказаться от шпиля), тут тоже может произойти нечто подобное :?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

bus driver said:


> В Варшаве строят небоскреб, высота по крышу 230м. По верх декоративных конструкций около 250. Выше 60м тоненький шпиль. Формально 310м и супертолл, по факту конечно нет. У многих от этого подбамбливает в международке.


Шпиль является конструктивной частью здания и входит в итоговую высоту. Антенны - не входят.


----------



## bus driver

Формально да, но в реале шпиль шпилю рознь.


----------



## vegorv

bus driver said:


> В Варшаве строят небоскреб, высота по крышу 230м. По верх декоративных конструкций около 250. Выше 60м тоненький шпиль. Формально 310м и супертолл, по факту конечно нет. У многих от этого подбамбливает в международке.


детсад


----------



## bus driver

vegorv said:


> детсад


Прокрути колесико вверх и посмотри название сайта, на котором находишься.


----------



## Federation2014

Тут смайл есть хороший на эту тему
:tiasd:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

bus driver said:


> Формально да, но в реале шпиль шпилю рознь.


Ты опять на свой Солсбери намекаешь, Боширов?


----------



## Сисястый

Не желаете наказать данного господина за искажение имени великого учёного с элементами ст. 282?


MisterIks said:


> О,наконец-то участок Цукермана "допилили":cheers:!Интересно,до Широкой речки когда продолжат?


Да и остальные посты этого юзера на протяжение многих лет, так сказать, не блещут оригинальностью. Из-за подобного уровень дискуссии на форуме всё больше скатывается в дно.


----------



## Ysh

да, чей-то виртуал был, обычное дело.
по мне, так лучше шашлыки в праздники, чем срачи в интернетах 
не понимаю, почему люди предпочитают срачи.


----------



## orel2016

Кто модерирует Дальний Восток?
Модератор Глад постит мусор и хайп на гибели людей в теме Суперджет 100


----------



## orel2016

Да Сисястый и Бревно пляшут на костях


----------



## Сисястый

orel2016 said:


> Да Сисястый и Бревно пляшут на костях


Отвечать за оскорбления не учили? Впрочем, к кому я обращаюсь.

Зашёл в тему, увидел от чего бомбануло у данного товарища, аж даже немного ужаснулся, что у чела в голове.



orel2016 said:


> Копипаст запрещен правилами форума


:lol:


----------



## orel2016

Сисястый;158864698 said:


> Отвечать за оскорбления не учили? Впрочем, к кому я обращаюсь.
> 
> Зашёл в тему, увидел от чего бомбануло у данного товарища, аж даже немного ужаснулся, что у чела в голове.


Ты типа на дуэль вызываешь?


----------



## Сисястый

orel2016 said:


> Ты типа на дуэль вызываешь?


Типа хочу, чтобы вы включали что-то в голове, прежде чем писать.


----------



## CGI

..


KLoun said:


> Придурки, вам не надоело?


----------



## krasty

В ветке "Крымский мост" человеку плохо, весеннее обострение.


Petroff_148 said:


> П.С. Во имя побороть эрэфянскую идиотию в День Победы: СВЕЖАК - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKQlqjBDF8Q





Petroff_148 said:


> Ужас! Ещё один нарушитель! Не нужно просить прощения за офф-топ. вы уже повелись на эмоции.
> 
> 
> ДАЮ ПОВОД ЗАБИНИТЬ МОЙ АККАУНТ: ПУТЛО - ХУЙЛО! Привет из российского Крыма, дегенераты тупые! ))





Petroff_148 said:


> Модератор! Вы где? Читать ветку невозможно! Какие-то безумные пьяные ватаны всё загадили!


----------



## Kobal_rus

Мои последние посты в теме "космические технологии" были удалены, или что?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=158990378#post158990378
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=158999646#post158999646
В списке моих постов они отображаются, в теме не видно. Прошу прояснить их судьбу.


----------



## raisonnable

Kobal_rus said:


> В списке моих постов они отображаются, в теме не видно.


Странно, но у меня также.


----------



## Krosh

^^
Тема глючит.
Мой сегодняшний тоже улетел куда-то.
Хотя после отправки отобразился нормально.


----------



## Federation2014

Поставил пару лайков Объемному, не сдержался. Хоть и зарекся это делать после одного события, но этот персонаж форума просто мегашикарен))))


----------



## orel2016

Прошу просмотреть теме в Екатеринбурге. Такое впечатление, что тема не модерируется.

Систематическое возбуждение ненависти к православным верующим. 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=159151552&postcount=3232
И в подписи тоже.


----------



## Dober_86

orel2016 said:


> Прошу просмотреть теме в Екатеринбурге. Такое впечатление, что тема не модерируется.
> 
> Систематическое возбуждение ненависти к православным верующим.
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=159151552&postcount=3232
> И в подписи тоже.


Неверующие такие же люди. Зачастую, много лучше "верующих", ибо не лицемерные ханжи и мыслят здраво. Всего, кого я знаю и общаюсь, не верующие, и хорошие люди при том. Верие/неверие и личные качества человека — это вообще не пересекающиеся вещи. Словом, если кому-то не нравятся действия РПЦ, он должен иметь право это высказать, в корректной форме, конечно, без ругательств. 

Надеюсь, первым делом после Путина абсолютно идиотический и дискриминационный закон об "оскорблении чувств", подо что можно подписать любую 'крамолу', отменят.


----------



## krasty

Свидомое залезло в ветки "общего регионального". Возможно мультирег забаненного *Petroff_148*



Zimablizko said:


> "Патриоты" - идиоты, эксперимент над вами продолжается дальше.
> 
> В Евпатории есть такой санаторий - "Мрия" - это санаторий Южной ЖД, который Россия украла, как и соседний с ней санаторий "Гагарина" Приднепровской ЖД. И в Феодосии украла.
> 
> Вы от таком не знали?
> 
> Для понимания напомним события 1991 года. Сколько санаториев и пансионатов из РСФСР осталось в собственности РФ? Например - Орен-Крым.
> 
> Никто же их не отжал в собственность Украины? Правда?
> 
> Почему в 2014 году все пансионаты Украины в российским Крыму были
> национализировали? На каком таком основании?
> 
> Если с 1991 года российское барахло вполне нормально себя чухало в украинском Крыму, то почему с 2014 года укробарахло было отжато?
> 
> Кому слабо ответить? )))
> 
> 
> Даже ваше молчание сыграет свою роль. ))


----------



## CGI

Dober_86 said:


> Зачастую, много лучше "верующих"


Сам себя не похвалишь - никто не похвалит)


----------



## Dober_86

Какое отношение имеют малолетние долпаёпы, косящие под майданутых, к тому, что я сказал, непонятно.


----------



## Dober_86

Удалите спам-бота, будь ласка. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=32141078


----------



## Ysh

в Екатеринбурге тема для местных разборок, поэтому ей занимается местный модератор. как мне показалось, он добросовестно вычищает оттуда флуд и оскорбления. а если не успевает - значит, горячие головы с обеих сторон слишком активны.


----------



## Ysh

Dober_86 said:


> Надеюсь, первым делом после Путина абсолютно идиотический и дискриминационный закон об "оскорблении чувств", подо что можно подписать любую 'крамолу', отменят.


Это здесь оффтоп, но я надеюсь, что у нас люди научатся исполнять законы для начала.


----------



## orel2016

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=819807

Это нормально в подписи иметь политические призывы про "Победобесие" и прызывы к убийствам "Патриотов России"?


----------



## petersgriff

orel2016 said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=819807
> 
> Это нормально в подписи иметь политические призывы про "Победобесие" и прызывы к убийствам "Патриотов России"?


Ну, для украинца нормально (судя по ссылкам на два украинских ютуб-канала в подписи):lol:

Впрочем, если серьёзно, то, очевидно, под патриотом он подразумевает себя. Тут всё понятно:


maximN1 said:


> Гугл , ютуб принадлежит американцам и че дальше? фейсбук! Администрация екабу ввела цензуру, в итоге основной актив из-за цензуры ушёл на реддит американский ! И чё кто виноват? Те кто давят правду цензурой! Пол России принадлежит западным оффшорам или вся! Кому центр банк подчиняется, который владеет сбером? Кому Русал принадлежит? Газпром кому принадлежит? Кто там в совете директоров? Ааа? *Как зарегистрирована РФ в конце концов!?*


----------



## Ysh

Подпись ему удалил. Если вернет - сигнализируйте.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Я зашёл в свой Рамблер увидел сколоко писем там и начал чиску но попвлись письма от этого форума а там пинкод моего логина удалить это письмо стало очково мне куда мне его сохранить перед удалением письма не знаю что бы мои домашние не прочитали с компа моего


----------



## Дядя Сава

И Вот Новость с 1 го Ноября закон вступит отключение от западного интернета вот тревожный знак для форума так как Форум с Яном из запада тоесть скайсраперсити по сути с запада пришёл вот так тоесть Рунет будет в масто слово Интернет как форум выживет не знаю надо к Ноябрю Форум спасти его к Рунету переподключить ведь мы Российский форум


----------



## Krosh

Дядя Сава;159351044 said:


> тоесть скайсраперсити по сути с запада пришёл вот так тоесть Рунет будет в масто слово Интернет как форум выживет не знаю надо к Ноябрю Форум спасти его к Рунету переподключить ведь мы Российский форум


все будет хорошо потомучто земля круглая и провода вокруг идут тоесть когда провода идут на восток то потом они вокруг земли приходят на запад и форум с Яном к Ноябрю можно будет с востока спасти и только почту почистить от пинкода надо


----------



## Federation2014

Дядя Сава;159350652 said:


> Я зашёл в свой Рамблер увидел сколоко писем там и начал чиску но попвлись письма от этого форума а там пинкод моего логина удалить это письмо стало очково мне куда мне его сохранить перед удалением письма не знаю что бы мои домашние не прочитали с компа моего





Дядя Сава;159351044 said:


> И Вот Новость с 1 го Ноября закон вступит отключение от западного интернета вот тревожный знак для форума так как Форум с Яном из запада тоесть скайсраперсити по сути с запада пришёл вот так тоесть Рунет будет в масто слово Интернет как форум выживет не знаю надо к Ноябрю Форум спасти его к Рунету переподключить ведь мы Российский форум


Шедеврально!:applause:

Дядя Сава, жги напалмом! Обожаю запах напалма по утрам!:cheers:


----------



## Endruuuu

Дядя Сава;159350652 said:


> Я зашёл в свой Рамблер увидел сколоко писем там и начал чиску но попвлись письма от этого форума а там пинкод моего логина удалить это письмо стало очково мне куда мне его сохранить перед удалением письма не знаю что бы мои домашние не прочитали с компа моего


Сохрани в облако, а комп скинь с 11 этажа, домашние не узнают о нем


----------



## Дядя Сава

Endruuuu said:


> Сохрани в облако, а комп скинь с 11 этажа, домашние не узнают о нем


на 2 о этаже живу и вы как мне про финансируйте выкидывание компа тем более у меня правый наушник здох^^


----------



## Дядя Сава

Тут про Райссонабла вспоминают на ютубе некий Артём словами Курлык мурлык https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73XmymDJ-E0


----------



## vartal

Ужо недоступно


----------



## Дядя Сава

vartal said:


> Ужо недоступно


Мда забыл напомнить он эти стримы удаляет так что можно и пост удалить после меня


----------



## Dober_86

Мультирежка-русофоб, я думаю. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1469184

У него много было ников, щас не упомню. Но почерк понятен.


----------



## Дядя Сава

О Инфламес в Ставрополье Модератором нормальный чувак


----------



## Дядя Сава

Интерестно правилами форума не запрещено юзерам форума номера телефонов давать это зделал Сергей Денисенко в Краснодаре даёт всем


----------



## Christopher_Robin

zolotyh said:


> Агрессивность ростовчан заметна даже по форуму. Собственно, учитывая историю тех мест — не удивительно... Гены.





zolotyh said:


> Я в данном случае говорю про донских казаков, которые изначально были разбойниками, а также про известный ещё по школьным учебникам период "Донской вольницы", когда действовал принцип "С Дону выдачи нет" и в область войска Донского бежали от помещиков из центральных губерний крепостные, а также всякого рода преступники, воры и жулики, находя укрытие на территории до конца не подчинявшийся государственной власти царя.
> 
> Вот отсюда он и идёт ростовский сепаратизм и агрессивность. И донские казаки на службе Вермахта в Великую Отечественную войну — оттуда же произрастали корнями. От ненависти к Москве, большевикам, советской власти и любви к жизни не по закону.
> 
> Если всё это было в крови у дедов, прадедов — ну как оно может не проявляться у внуков и правнуков? Конечно оно проявляется. Пусть даже в подсознательной какой-то форме, но проявляется в субкультуре и поведении.


Господа модераторы, хотелось бы узнать... А Вы вообще собираетесь хоть как-то реагировать на оскорбления в адрес ростовчан, донских казаков и нашего региона в целом со стороны этого воронежского отродья. 

Или и дальше будем закрывать глаза на оскорбления, лживые обвинения в пособничестве нацистам, обвинения в сепаратизме, "утверждения" про генетическую неполноценность и т.д. А?

Вот мне интересно, если бы этот воронежский все то же самое говорил про москвичей и Москву!? Какова была бы реакция господа???


----------



## Ysh

это уже удалено.

ps. зачем так близко к сердцу принимать то что пишут какие-то анонимные люди в интернете? лучшая реакция на подобное - не обращать внимания.


----------



## Christopher_Robin

Масштаб провокаций/оскорблений/обвинений не позволяет не реагировать на подобные действия анонимных "пользователей". Исхожу из того что SSC - это многосторонняя урбанистическая площадка для цивилизованного общения/дискуссий между участниками форума, а не какая-то интернет "наливайка-забегаловка" со всеми сопутствующими атрибутами общения.

Ну и закономерный вопрос: А почему же не применяются санкции по отношению к такого рода "пользователям"? Ведь это уже далеко не единичный случай, а систематическая "деятельность" на форуме?


----------



## zolotyh

Christopher_Robin said:


> Масштаб провокаций/оскорблений/обвинений не позволяет не реагировать на подобные действия анонимных "пользователей". Исхожу из того что SSC - это многосторонняя урбанистическая площадка для цивилизованного общения/дискуссий между участниками форума, а не какая-то интернет "наливайка-забегаловка" со всеми сопутствующими атрибутами общения.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну и закономерный вопрос: А почему же не применяются санкции по отношению к такого рода "пользователям"? Ведь это уже далеко не единичный случай, а систематическая "деятельность" на форуме?


Кхе-кхе. Не усматриваю в своих постах оскорблений. Это моё субъективное видение истории Ростовской области, основанное на исторических документах и материалах советских учебников истории России, одобренных Министерством просвещения СССР, а также на личном опыте общения с отдельными жителями Ростовской области. Если у вас альтернативное мнение — я готов дискутировать на эту тему.

По поводу оскорблений и перехода на личности — мог бы предоставить здесь тонны ваших (и ваших земляков) цитат обо мне, в совершенно другой, несдержанной эмоциональной окраске, как раз с переходом на личности и оскорблениями в мой адрес. Но, к сожалению, они уже удалены модераторами.

Так что, уважаемые соседи, замечайте почаще бревно в собственном глазу.


----------



## Ysh

Christopher_Robin said:


> Ну и закономерный вопрос: А почему же не применяются санкции по отношению к такого рода "пользователям"? Ведь это уже далеко не единичный случай, а систематическая "деятельность" на форуме?


Как правило обе стороны требуют перебанить всех врагов к чертовой матери. Но для бана требуется веский повод. На ростовчан такие же жалобы идут, кстати, и на тебя тоже жаловался кто-то и просил бан выписать.


----------



## CGI

Блин, почему мне не приходит в голову следить за оффтопными темами многочисленных небратьев? 
А они в это время, затаив дыхание, русскую ветку чекают,
в надежде что про них наконец кто-то вспомнит и можно будет радостно возопить)

Цеевропец выше наверное год ждал.


----------



## Ysh

Geborgenheit said:


> Когда вам выгодно высокопарно заявляете про "мы - один народ", а когда нет - "иностранные юзеры из за рубежа".


Для начала - кто "мы"? Если ты обращаешься ко мне, то надо помнить, что я отвечаю только за свои слова, а не за какую-то группу (которая существует, скорее всего, только у тебя в голове).

А что до "юзеров из-за рубежа" - то они очень разные, есть те, кому здесь рады, есть те кто вызывает раздражение своим троллингом и провокациями. Вот их я считаю ВОЗМОЖНЫМ, а не обязательным отсюда попросить.


----------



## Geborgenheit

^^

Ничего личного. Мы = дорогие россияне. 



CGI said:


> Цеевропец выше наверное год ждал.


Да нет, по запросу ЦРУ активизировалась. Сказали, Кремль надо брать. 



raisonnable said:


> Надо будет уточнить сей момент.


Ну, если делать нечего, уточняй, трать свое время.


----------



## Grblzzly

Geborgenheit said:


> Ну, если делать нечего, уточняй, трать свое время.


Правильно - не надо ничего уточнять. Сразу в бан, а потом разбирайтесь кто на что право имеет.))))


----------



## Дядя Сава

О Райссонабл что то на постил в теме КМВ Инфраструктура видимо Объёмного искал таким образом


----------



## KLoun

Ysh said:


> Если ты обращаешься ко мне, то надо помнить, что я отвечаю только за свои слова...


:lol:


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Дядя Сава;161200918 said:


> О Райссонабл что то на постил в теме КМВ Инфраструктура видимо Объёмного искал таким образом


Нашёл в итоге?


----------



## Tamerlan666

Правило E 15 на форуме уже не действует? Расизм, шовинизм и антисемитизм не являются запрещёнными?


----------



## ikeamen

так говорите как будто это что-то плохое..


----------



## coth

raisonnable said:


> Надо будет уточнить сей момент.


Ну вообще политика в профильных форумах не разрешена.


----------



## KJA

Tamerlan666 said:


> Правило E 15 на форуме уже не действует? Расизм, шовинизм и антисемитизм не являются запрещёнными?


Я бы ещё балабольство запретил.


----------



## Nikomoto

Примите меры. И хватит закрывать глаза на нарушения "неприкосаемых".



Зуфар-Казань;161251856 said:


> Тогда молчи пи3дабол мохнатый.


----------



## CGI

Как я вижу тему откуда репост был: https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4204/337041194.17/0_17b308_e68f28cf_XL.jpg


----------



## Ysh

Nikomoto said:


> Примите меры. И хватит закрывать глаза на нарушения "неприкосаемых".


посадил в бриг


----------



## orel2016

Прошу внимания. Недопустимое видео

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162076420&postcount=372753


----------



## CGI

UralBear said:


> Я конечно, извиняюсь, но вот какой смысл во всех этих спорах про высоту? Что лично вам это дает? Или это просто убить свободное время? Дождитесь финала стройки и застройщик объявит все цифры, в любом случае на все ваши стоны ему до одного места...


Ув. модераторы, не кажется ли вам, что ...бир целенаправленно разжигает и нарывается как минимум на удаление своих писаний? 
Формально ничего оскорбительного не пишется, но посты из серии "вы тут ведёте бессмысленные беседы на глупом форуме и зря проводите свою жизнь" заведомо провокационны.


----------



## Krosh

CGI said:


> Формально ничего оскорбительного не пишется, но посты из серии "вы тут ведёте бессмысленные беседы на глупом форуме и зря проводите свою жизнь" заведомо провокационны.


Надо - по всей строгости закона.
Смотрим закон.


> *Оценочное суждение, мнение или убеждение* — это выражение субъективных взглядов человека. Они не могут быть проверены на предмет действительности. Поэтому не являются предметом судебной защиты (См. п. 9 ППВС РФ от 24.02.2005 № 3 «О судебной практике по делам о защите чести и достоинства граждан, а также деловой репутации граждан и юридических лиц»).
> 
> Источник: https://yuristprav.ru/chto-takoe-otsenochnoe-suzhdenie


----------



## raisonnable

CGI said:


> Ув. модераторы, не кажется ли вам, что ...бир целенаправленно разжигает и нарывается как минимум на удаление своих писаний?
> Формально ничего оскорбительного не пишется, но посты из серии "вы тут ведёте бессмысленные беседы на глупом форуме и зря проводите свою жизнь" заведомо провокационны.


Если так рассуждать, то можно про 80 процентов сообщений подобное сказать.


----------



## CGI

Хз, просто обратил внимание на явную провокацию в форме "оценочного суждения".


----------



## KLoun

CGI said:


> Хз, просто обратил внимание на явную провокацию в форме "оценочного суждения".


Ни правилами форума, ни человеческими законами подобные якобы провокации не запрещены, а следовательно априори неподсудны. Можете считать, что сидите на умном форуме и не зря проводите свою жизнь.


----------



## CGI

У вас что, флешмоб?) Повторять за мной одно и то же, то что я с самого начала написал?


----------



## KLoun

CGI said:


> У вас что, флешмоб?) Повторять за мной одно и то же, то что я с самого начала написал?


А ты серьёзно думал, что в сказку попал?
Тут пиши не пиши - всё равно получишь в щи ))


----------



## Federation2014

KLoun said:


> А ты серьёзно думал, что в сказку попал?
> Тут пиши не пиши - всё равно получишь в щи ))


----------



## keycap

Требую банов:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162456996&postcount=4213

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162452562&postcount=4206

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162195488&postcount=4169

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162209948&postcount=4175

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162221568&postcount=4177

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162165662&postcount=4157


----------



## petersgriff

keycap said:


> Требую банов


За слова сажать нельзя:nono: В небе Боннер и Маккейн, на земле Хайкин, на воде Шестой флот.


----------



## keycap

petersgriff said:


> За слова сажать нельзя:nono: В небе Боннер и Маккейн, на земле Хайкин, на воде Шестой флот.


А тем временем на ssc:


playstation said:


> Никто не изменял решения, и этот центр был бы там, если бы не пидopacы, которые насрали горожанам полные ушата


С кем вы, деятели культуры?


----------



## petersgriff

Всё в стиле Ройзамана. А Ройзман - наш!


----------



## Dober_86

Петягриф, при чём здесь Ройзман. Сливаешься. 

Карго-плэйстэйшена безусловно банить надо. За постоянное быдлячество (по-прежнему бухой видать на форум залазит), но главное, мультирежка же.


----------



## petersgriff

Dober_86 said:


> Петягриф, при чём здесь Ройзман. Сливаешься.


Бобер, ты опять что-то попутал. Шёл бы ты с Флэтроном и дальше погоду обсуждал, а?


----------



## Dober_86

Без тебя разберёмся, куда идти и что обсуждать... По теме топика. Непонятно, отчего за мультирега екатовского впрягаешься. То что он хyесосит всех противников храма, делает его каким-то особенно близким по духу что ли.


----------



## petersgriff

Dober_86 said:


> Без тебя разберёмся, куда идти и что обсуждать...


Но направление я тебе указал.



Dober_86 said:


> По теме топика. Непонятно, отчего за мультирега екатовского впрягаешься. То что он хyесосит всех противников храма, делает его каким-то особенно близким по духу что ли.


Этот рассадник опенрашинских юзеров грех не потроллить.


----------



## Ysh

keycap said:


> Требую банов:
> l]


1. Тебя и за более хамские высказывания не забанили.
2. В этой теме многие хороши, демонстрируете уровень "культуры"hno:
3. Я придерживаюсь мнения, что локальными разборками в локальных ветках должны заниматься локальные модераторы. AlMax, насколько я знаю, всю ругань за вами там чистит. Если он решит, что нужно более жесткие меры применить, то применим. И не только к участникам срача, но и к тем, кто регистрирует дополнительные аккаунты, чтобы жалобы на модератора писать.



Dober_86 said:


> он хyесосит .


И ты еще упрекаешь кого-то в быдлячестве.


----------



## keycap

Ysh said:


> локальными разборками в локальных ветках должны заниматься локальные модераторы


Только есть сомнения в неангажированности этих локальных модераторов, раз такие персоны безнаказанно продолжают засирать локальные ветки своими шибко уклонёнными в одну сторону фантазиями, попадающими под запрет оскорблений групп.

Playstation сам блатовал тем что модераторы схожих с его взглядами, сам везде пятый месяц выявляет локальных воинствующих атеистов, так что сомнения совсем не выглядят необоснованными.


----------



## Ysh

мне кажется, он удаляет всё, что выглядит как срач.
я уже попросил в этой теме снизить градус разборок.
надеюсь, к нему прислушаются.


----------



## Morrowind

можно ли чтоб модераторы забанили модераторов?) шучу) в украинской ветке просто жесть какая-то тоталитарная творится...) вот мнение других модераторов интересно на этот счёт - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2143892&page=33 (последние две страницы)

Правы ли украинские модераторы или всё же это произвол? Кто боится по ссылке, то вкратце .. кто-то написал комментарий о том, что новая власть отжимает всё в Украине сейчас..я шуткой ответил, мол а прежняя делала не так? Начался лёгенький срач. Хотя это была лишь реакция на изначально провокационный пост. Модератор перенёс всё это в ветку "диванная сотня", которая создана специально для флуда и подобных тем. И дальше шла довольно осторожная, и главное вежливая переписка... из которой получилось, что я россиянин по их общему мнению. За что вероятно и был выдан бан, даже без предупреждения. Стал искать тему как "обжаловать" решение. Принципиально это стало. Попал сюда) вот интересуюсь у "российской модерации") вы бы мне тоже выписали бан? Может и вправду я не прав в чём-то был? С нашими бесполезно говорить по ясным причинам - россиянин же))))


----------



## Ysh

Могу только порекомендовать не общаться на украинском форуме. Принципы тамошней модерации загадочны.


----------



## ancov

Поздно, ему уже выписали бан.


----------



## [email protected]

Новичок (не боевое отравляющее вещество) и сразу в укрогилку пошел... ПАДАЗРИТЕЛЬНА.


----------



## Federation2014

Ysh said:


> Могу только порекомендовать не общаться на украинском форуме. Принципы тамошней модерации загадочны.


Со своей стороны могу еще от всей души дополнить это рекомендацией не ходить в Африку гулять в ДЛМ. А то есть там отдельные на всю голову невменяемые русофобные румыны-модераторы...Не будем показывать пальцем, разумеется!

ЗЫ Нет, в ДЛМ я пьяным не писал тогда. Исключительно трезвым и исключительно вежливо. Но на тему, что Путин - не кровавый упырь, поедающий младенцев по утрам, а в Крыму и Донбассе все не так однозначно. Вежливо, с перфектами повсеместно, как у них разговорно принято, да. Но почему-то оказалось, что я типичный русский тролль на зарплате у Суркова и меня надо выпилить за "мультирег")))) Ага, млять, если больше-то доипаццо формально не к чему...

ЗЗЫ Это они еще не видели, что я про Сталина и коммунизм думаю...))))))))Уберег убогих румынских гейропейцев от такого хардкора)))


----------



## ancov

Так вроде самого упоротого румынского модератора убрали, не?


----------



## Димарёк

Я предполагал, что нет федеральных денег, не поленись, отмотай страницу и почитай выше. 

И потом. С каких это пор читать "Коммерсант" и размещать напечатанное в нём стало стало вдруг


AirPlaY said:


> негативными статьями о других городах


??

Вообще, твоя предвзятость как модератора должна иметь, наконец, предел: любое событие, связанное с Новосибирском, кроме восторженных, ты не воспринимаешь и жёстко, жестоко и практически всегда несправедливо стараешься наказать. 

Всё-таки нужно в себе разделять форумчанина и модератора - это во-первых.

Во-вторых, давай разбираться дальше. Я согласен, что


AirPlaY said:


> конкурс отменен и объявлен новый на подтвержденные финансированием суммы, а не на всю стоимость станции..


Но это я знаю и без тебя - благо, информации предостаточно в областной прессе. 
Самое интересное, что сам факт того, что


AirPlaY said:


> конкурс ..объявлен новый на подтвержденные финансированием суммы


 аккурат подтверждает вышеизложенную мысль - федеральных денег нет и пока не предвидится. 

Разве не так? 

Почему тогда ты так начинаешь перевозбуждаться? 

И тем более начинать раздавать заведомо предвзятые предупреждения


AirPlaY said:


> Я тебя уже предупреждал о том, что ходить по веткам и разделам с негативными статьями о других городах является нарушением правил.


 там, где ни какого нарушения нет, ибо нет никаких негативных статей.


----------



## AirPlaY

Димарёк;163514172 said:


> Я предполагал, что нет федеральных денег, не поленись, отмотай страницу и почитай выше.


Отвечаю один раз.


Отмотал, и как обычно от Димарька, в отношении не Красноярска:

Даже на такую затрапезную с точки зрения метростроения



Димарёк;163514172 said:


> С каких это пор читать "Коммерсант" и размещать напечатанное в нём стало стало вдруг


с тех самых, когда на первой странице этой ветки появилось:

_R 06. Негативные высказывания и информация не о своём городе не приветствуются. При постоянстве рассматривается как провокация._

Пробежимся по не красноярским разделам:

Ебург:

Что может Димарек там написать, ах да:

В Кольцово отключились все стойки регистрации, табло и паркоматы


Дальше, Омск:
О метро:

Полежаев публично извинился перед омичами за недостроенное метро


В омской ветке про демографию Димарек регулярно пишет:

Демографические показатели Омска за I полугодие 2019 года
Общая убыль -4 900 чел

Омску грозит потеря статуса города-миллионника. Жить в Омске 21 века непрестижно.

Омичи массово увольняются с работы «по собственному желанию»
Число уволенных превысило почти на 11 процентов число устроившихся.

«Омск — город южный, и климат там хороший. Причины сугубо экономические» — Путин о миграции омичей

Демографические данные по Омской области
прирост (+), убыль населения (-) за 2016-18 годы, % : -1,73
естественный прирост (+), убыль населения (-) за 2016-18 годы, % : -6,04
миграционный прирост (+), убыль населения (-) за 2016-18 годы, % : -27,90
место: 63

Итого в одной этой ветке два десятка сообщений по аналогичной для Омской области негативной теме. На закономерный вопрос о столь пристальном внимании к негативным демографическим проблем ОО (от омского пользователя), ответ Димарька:

Про метро и про аэропорт есть что писать?

Думаю понятен контекст аппелирования от демографии к метро и аэропорту в Омске.


Иркутск, ну тут классика жанра:

Небольшая частная зоогалерея издевается, что ли, над крупными государственными зоологическими парками страны?

Кто бы сомневался! Изначально было ясно, чем всё кончится и, собственно, ради чего всё это паскудство затевалось.


Ну и тема про иркутский аэропорт, там ведь Димарек *лидер* по кол-ву сообщений:

В связи с этим я поручил оптимизировать проект, подобрать аналоги. Я думаю, в два раза проект удешевим", - сказал он.
Губернатор уточнил, что терминал будет менее "масштабным", чем предполагалось ранее.

ФАС поставила жирную точку в деле иркутского аэропорта

Ещё неизвестно, чем сама S7 - "Сибирь" кончит и как скоро.

Из статьи Инвестициям негде приземлиться

"Сибирь" закроет линию Красноярск - Иркутск

Власти Иркутской области планируют оспорить в суде требование ФАС разорвать контракт на реконструкцию аэропорта Иркутска

Авиакомпания "Победа" с апреля приостанавливает авиарейс Москва-Иркутск

Строительство нового терминала аэропорта Иркутска остановлено из-за проверки ФАС

И это только часть постов за 2019 г. из ветки иркутского аэропорта.


Ветка про Иркутскую область:

В Братске экстренно закрывается филиал Байкальского госуниверситета

Власти северного посёлка Иркутской области просят губернатора спасти от закрытия аэропорт

Ну и традиционная тема культивируется в этой ветке:

Демографические данные по Иркутской области
прирост (+), убыль населения (-) за 2016 - 1018 годы, % : -0,62

на традиционный к Димарьку вопрос о размещении негативных статей о демографии традиционный ответ:

Я привёл официальные данные иркутскстата, только и всего, никаких своих комментариев типа - ох или ах, город вымирает, всё пропало, люди валят.

Напиши в иркутскстат, зачем они публикуют неправильную, непотребную статистику и
"негативные новости"
Жалок ты, если так и не понял, что не я её сочинил..


иркутская ветка про концертный зал:

От идеи возведения концертного зала Дениса Мацуева в районе дома №23 по улице Сурикова отказались в Иркутске.
Об этом заявила начальник управления архитектуры и строительства...

В Иркутске отказались от идеи строительства концертного зала Дениса Мацуева

Мацуевский пролёт, или Набережная несбывшихся надежд

Ну и первое сообщение Димарька в этой ветке:

Это называется сметану на говне собирать
Неужели у властей города, некоторые жители которого мнят его, прости господи, "Столицей Восточной Сибири" и "Культурной Столицей Сибири" нет денег построить просто приличный концертный зал??
то уж лучше тогда торговый центр строить. Тем более, в Иркутске для этого истинное раздолье - большинство сетей вовсе не представлены..

Иркутская чайная.

Названы города России с самым высоким уровнем загрязнения воздуха и почв

Иркутские туристы вынесли с красноярских «Столбов» новорождённых оленят (удалено raisonnable)

Судебные приставы гонят зоогалерею из ЦПКиО в неизвестность

Иркутская область вошла в десятку регионов России с самой высокой смертностью трудоспособного населения

Все прекрасно знают и понимают, что сто процентов туристов, приезжающих на Байкал, посещают Иркутск транзиторно.
Говорили об этом столько, что нет нужды повторять опять. Никому сам город особо не...

Ничего не изменилось в Иркутске, а только стало хуже..



Больше мараться не хочу...:grumpy:uke:


----------



## Federation2014

petersgriff said:


> Бобер, ты опять что-то попутал. Шёл бы ты с Флэтроном и дальше погоду обсуждал, а?


Главное, чтоб не купальные плавки:|

Все-таки нам на ДВ повышение рождаемости важно!


----------



## Federation2014

ancov said:


> Так вроде самого упоротого румынского модератора убрали, не?


Хз, я с осени 14го года положил на еврокоммуналку свой большой пролетарский прибор и перестал заходить даже в режиме чтения. Если таки настигло возмездие этого румынского уебка, как бурика одного небезызвестного укроканадца в козораде когда-то, - ну ок. Главное, чтоб ему на смену там такой же неадекватный русофоб не пришел и что-то поменялось в лучшую сторону. Хотя бы в плане возможности вести нормальный диалог и отстаивать свою альтернативную точку зрения на геополитику, приводя вменяемые аргументы.


----------



## Ysh

Следующим юзерам убрали из профилей несгораемые штрафные баллы, которые МСаша раздавал в дурном настроении 13 Декабря 2018. Долго убирали - моя вина, я должен был раньше направить соответствующие данные супермодам, но закрутился и забыл. Сейчас все сделали, наконец.



Ysh said:


> It was from *msasha_65*, given to several people because they just opposed him for his unfair moderation. *msasha_65 *was sacked after that. December 13th, 2018.
> 
> 10 points (never-expire) for *raisonnable*:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=374468
> 
> 10 points (never-expire) for *Mccein *:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1191261
> 
> 10 points (never-expire) for *petersgriff*:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=854780
> 
> 10 points (never-expire) for *_Night City Dream_*:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=169294


----------



## KLoun

^^
Как мило, все свои ))


----------



## krasty

KLoun said:


> ^^
> Как мило, все свои ))


-Ты, ты и ты!
-А можно и я?
-Можно.Расстрелять.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ysh said:


> Следующим юзерам убрали из профилей несгораемые штрафные баллы, которые МСаша раздавал в дурном настроении 13 Декабря 2018. Долго убирали - моя вина, я должен был раньше направить соответствующие данные супермодам, но закрутился и забыл. Сейчас все сделали, наконец.


Только сейчас увидел пост. Всех причастных поздравляю.


----------



## orel2016

Прошу открыть тему Молдавия. Там событий много.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2182856&page=6


----------



## grimekid

Как вообще модерация устроена, кто главный, кто правила устанавливает?


----------



## Federation2014

Как же идиотские звездочки на форуме заипали! В конце концов, это ж ни разу не патриотично - для выражения своих эмоций и чувств заменять нашу духовноскрепную и православную кириллицу каким-то там б-гомерзким транслитом!hno:

Доколе?


----------



## raisonnable

Виталий, твои пьяные выяснения отношений перенесены в специальную тему, дабы не засорять эту. И там даже даны ответы на интересующие тебя вопросы!


----------



## raisonnable

grimekid said:


> Как вообще модерация устроена, кто главный, кто правила устанавливает?


Ян.


----------



## Federation2014

raisonnable said:


> Виталий, твои пьяные выяснения отношений перенесены в специальную тему, дабы не засорять эту. И там даже даны ответы на интересующие тебя вопросы!


А, ну ок)) Все прям ожидаемо же, чего это я))


----------



## raisonnable

Federation2014 said:


> А, ну ок)) Все прям ожидаемо же, чего это я))


Виталий, ещё раз - твои сообщения не удалены, а перенесены.


----------



## KLoun

raisonnable said:


> Ян.


Которому уже много лет как на всё похрен. Он сделал это (за что ему искренний поклон в ножки), потом удачно монетизировал (это ни в коем случае не осуждение, а лишь банальная констатация случившегося), и забил (хорошо, что не гвоздь в крышку гроба, а просто забил... он ни во что уже давно не вникает).


----------



## raisonnable

KLoun said:


> забил (хорошо, что не гвоздь в крышку гроба, а просто забил... он ни во что уже давно не вникает).


Ошибаешься. Некоторые вопросы (в том числе и технического характера) можно решить только через него, тех. команда почему-то не может. Плюс назначение модераторов тоже через него. Так что нет, всё же не забил.


----------



## grimekid

Что за Ян? Он в ру-сегменте главный или всего форума? Как связан ру с мировым?


----------



## Krosh

grimekid said:


> Что за Ян?


Ян - *Jan*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1
Обрати внимание на порядковый номер этого форумчанина в списке. 
Кто верит в креационизм - вот вам создатель всего местного. Ныне - администратор форума.
До прошлого года - ещё и юридический владелец всего хозяйства SSC.


----------



## KLoun

grimekid said:


> Что за Ян?


Просто Ян Клеркс (насколько помню). Не было бы его - не было бы нас тут всех здесь.


----------



## CGI

Да, сорян, копипаста не к месту


----------



## qww796

Я хоть недавно зарегился, но наблюдал за событиями. Что с Радиотехником? Нервы сдали?


----------



## Dober_86

Qww, сколько населения в Барнауле?)


----------



## qww796

Dober_86 said:


> Qww, сколько населения в Барнауле?)


Шыссот тыщ.


----------



## Дядя Сава

новогоднюю ноч буду у брата отмечать надеюсь не перепостите форум за эту самую ночь к примеру медленного сервака Киргама


----------



## Дядя Сава

ООООООООООООо надо Форум от Постов 2 ру дней передахнуть надо квартиры наряжать и на стол гостям готовить и пьянки устраивать и всё это подконтрольно любимчику райссонаблу


----------



## qww796

Ты в школе также писал? Какая оценка по русскому была? А в университете?


----------



## Дядя Сава

qww796 said:


> Ты в школе также писал? Какая оценка по русскому была? А в университете?


Вспомогательные школы у меня были плохо учебные программы давались!!!!!!!!!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

qww796 said:


> Ты в школе также писал? Какая оценка по русскому была? А в университете?


«Так же» в данном случае пишется раздельно.


----------



## Igor622015

По моему от этого быдла надо избавляться на форуме



Muxa said:


> пошел на ************************, питерский уёбок. Давай, оставь-ка мой пост, пусть все почитают. Мне по************************ кто ты - модератор или еще кто. Я знаю, что имеешь какие-то права тут на форуме. Дома добавляешь - этого мне достаточно, чтобы тебя так называть. администратор там или еще кто...особо приближённый...не важно, вася. Главный твой минус сейчас - это то, что ты перешел на личность, чмошник. С тобой, ********************************ь, никто не разговаривал, а ты влез. Правда глаза колет по Екб?! можешь не отвечать, жопашник ************************************************. За тебя другие сделают то, что сделают..
> Не вижу смысла с тобой тут слюни гонять. Как говорится, не спорь с идиотом, иначе ты окажешься на его уровне, и он задавит тебя своим опытом.


----------



## Dober_86

^^


----------



## Ysh

посадил в недельный бриг, и пост удалил


----------



## Сисястый

А за нарушение какого пункта правил забанен beekirik? За высказывания своего мнение, не совпадающего с мнением модератора? Прекрасно...


----------



## krasty

Какой-то странный житель сопредельного государства коверкает название нашей страны.


Andy_L said:


> *Раша* не участвовала в партнерстве https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Восточное_партнёрство
> *Раша* участвовала в ПАСЕ разве что.


----------



## raisonnable

Да там и за остальные сообщения можно накидать.


----------



## |ook

krasty said:


> Какой-то странный житель сопредельного государства коверкает название нашей страны.


А, вот, сколько я сообщал о подобных фактах — реакция модераторов была нулевая.


----------



## KJA

|ook said:


> А, вот, сколько я сообщал о подобных фактах — реакция модераторов была нулевая.


делай выводы


----------



## Treeq

Можно принять меры в отношении флудистов, взял мое фото, изменил его без моего согласия, написал дезинформацию, и ловит хайп. После таких уже нет желания, что либо публиковать на сайте (((

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1988998&page=171


----------



## Ysh

я его предупредил, и в личке пообщались


----------



## Evrasia 99911

*Спалился.*


----------



## Ysh

^^

Спасибо, удалил его.
Забавно видеть откуда он свой аккаунт зарегистрировал. Почему-то не кажется, что это vpn


----------



## Сергей_Н

Интересно а это считается за личностное оскорбление или нет?


[email protected] said:


> Экспертиза уровня "Серёжа-урбонизд".
> В твоем случае действительно лучше жевать, чем говорить (с)





[email protected] said:


> Перечитай экспресс-методом все свои сообщения в этой теме. Найди хоть одно осмысленное, несущее хоть какую-то полезную смысловую нагрузку.
> Сплошной поток обидок и озлобленности, отдающих истеричностью.
> Дно у себя в Волгограде ищи, чудило.


----------



## [email protected]

Сергей_Н;166072716 said:


> Интересно а это считается за личностное оскорбление или нет?


А что ж ты ещё свои посты не прикрепил?


----------



## Federation2014

Ysh said:


> ^^
> 
> Спасибо, удалил его.
> Забавно видеть откуда он свой аккаунт зарегистрировал. Почему-то не кажется, что это vpn


Ничесе у вас там оперативная работа поставлена! Этак в случае чего даже печеньки почистить вас не обманет!:hide:
Не буду доводить до такого! Лучше не конфликтовать с форумной администрацией!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Сергей_Н;166072716 said:


> Интересно а это считается за личностное оскорбление или нет?


Нет.


----------



## Tamerlan666

Я, кстати, не очень понял. Мат в итоге запрещен в русскоязычном разделе или разрешен? Такое впечатление, что разрешен.


----------



## KJA

Tamerlan666 said:


> Я, кстати, не очень понял. Мат в итоге запрещен в русскоязычном разделе или разрешен? Такое впечатление, что разрешен.


А какая разница? Вы же не будете матерится даже если он разрешён?


----------



## Tamerlan666

KJA said:


> А какая разница? Вы же не будете матерится даже если он разрешён?


Ну, хотелось бы большей определенности в правилах. Иначе получается какой-то произвол.


----------



## KJA

Tamerlan666 said:


> Иначе получается какой-то произвол.


В чём произвол, вы же не собираетесь матерится. То есть к вам не применимы санкции в этой части.


----------



## Tamerlan666

KJA said:


> В чём произвол, вы же не собираетесь матерится. То есть к вам не применимы санкции в этой части.


А вдруг соберусь?


----------



## raisonnable

E 09. Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.

В чайной на это (лично я) смотрю более свободно. Но это если сообщение не содержит кучу мата или личное оскорбление.


----------



## Tamerlan666

raisonnable said:


> E 09. Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.
> 
> В чайной на это (лично я) смотрю более свободно. Но это если сообщение не содержит кучу мата или личное оскорбление.


Какой-то странный подход. Так разрешаются или нет? Регулярно вижу всякий детский сад в виде криптованного мата ("п-дарас", "peace-door-ball", "nahooy" и т.п.) без всякого наказания.


----------



## raisonnable

Есть закон, а есть практика. Ответил более, чем ясно. В основной ветке форума нет, в чайной более либеральный порядок. За сим считаю вопрос закрытым.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну с 8 м Мартом Надо соих половинок поздравить и форуму от постинга дать отдохнуть вам мужикам форумчанам SSC.


----------



## ancov

Tamerlan666 said:


> Я, кстати, не очень понял. Мат в итоге запрещен в русскоязычном разделе или разрешен? Такое впечатление, что разрешен.


К этому вопросу надо подходить творчески.


----------



## martin_marksman

Это нормальный пост с точки зрения правил ? Кстати, не первый такой от этого юзера, с пожеланиями скорейшей мучительной смерти "врагам народа".



amg358 said:


> Эта конченая мразь изображающая из себя правозащитника.Враг России и её народа. Искренне желаю этой твари как можно скорее сгинуть в другой мир.


----------



## ancov

Если субъект проклятия не участник этого Форума, то прямых запретов нет.


----------



## |ook

ancov said:


> Если субъект проклятия не участник этого Форума, то прямых запретов нет.


А это тогда что такое? — "Hate speech (including content that incites hatred or promotes violence against individuals or groups based on race or ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status or sexual orientation/gender identity), harassment, bullying or similar content that advocates harm against an individual or group." ; E 03. Подстрекательство к ненависти, E 09. Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.


----------



## [email protected]

|ook said:


> А это тогда что такое? — "Hate speech (including content that incites hatred or promotes violence against individuals or groups based on race or ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status or sexual orientation/gender identity), harassment, bullying or similar content that advocates harm against an individual or group." ; E 03. Подстрекательство к ненависти, E 09. Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.


- Алло!! Аллоо!!!
- Да, слушаем.
- Это общество защиты животных?!!
- Да. И кто тебя, козёл, обидел?!


----------



## Tamerlan666

|ook said:


> А это тогда что такое? — "Hate speech (including content that incites hatred or promotes violence against individuals or groups based on race or ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status or sexual orientation/gender identity), harassment, bullying or similar content that advocates harm against an individual or group." ; E 03. Подстрекательство к ненависти, E 09. Матершинство и оскорбления не разрешаются.


Согласен. По-моему, тоже hate speech в чистом виде. Может, спросить у зарубежных модераторов?


----------



## |ook

Tamerlan666 said:


> Согласен. По-моему, тоже hate speech в чистом виде. Может, спросить у зарубежных модераторов?


Можно написать в личку какому-нибудь активному модератору из этой ветки, например: 
Yellow Fever,  joshsam... либо в эту ветку.


----------



## ancov

Напишите, пусть дадут разъяснения.


----------



## Zaz965

hi


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Что за штука с премодерацией сообщений?


----------



## zolotyh

Что за прикол с премодерацией постов?


----------



## D_O

Захожу такой на форум, а у меня включена премодерация постов. Кто дал и за що? Нигде не написано, уведомлений нет.


----------



## raisonnable

Форум переезжает на новую платформу и его колбасит. Скоро всё надеюсь вернётся на круги своя.


----------



## Krosh

D_O said:


> Нигде не написано, уведомлений нет.


Хм.
Объявления на заборе (конкретно в каждом разделе форума, включая этот) иногда полезно читать.  Ожидается ещё пара-тройка дней в readonly режиме доступа.

*Announcement: Site Migration Coming Soon* by Jan, March 18th, 2020


> ...
> When will this be happening? Soon! We recognize the user experience is slow and there are bugs from the outdated software. The sooner we can change that the better we can make the experience for you. You’ll start to see activity related to cleanup in preparation for migration very shortly. We will post an announcement to the community prior to starting the actual data migration. Once the migration begins, the site will go into maintenance mode and will be read-only while data is being migrated.
> 
> Due to the size of the site, the read-only status could be as long as 2 ½ days, as long as no unexpected complications arise.


----------



## Дядя Сава

жалуюсь блоггеры на ютуб недают проходу ваш Форум просматривать может райссонабл посоветует мне что делать но форум мне итересен


----------



## Zaz965

Ysh said:


>



пожалуйста, принесите нарушения о kanonirsss :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## amg357

Мой бан закончился вчера,почему я до сих пор в забанен? Мой старый ник amg358


----------



## Дядя Сава

Уф Опять на фото хостинг от Киргама много время затрачиваю не как не исправит положение дел с этим все медленей и медленей от его единственого загружаются


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Почему KJA забанен?


----------



## DAD4577

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Почему KJA забанен?


Пусть будет славен тот модератор, кто совершил данный акт. СПАСИБО.
Больше не будет сей субъект "ср@ть" в Хабаровской ветке и это радует.


----------



## Dimitropalos

DAD4577 said:


> Пусть будет славен тот модератор, кто совершил данный акт. СПАСИБО.
> Больше не будет сей субъект "ср@ть" в Хабаровской ветке и это радует.


Да и в Тюменской сетке он гадить пытался


----------



## Dober_86

Что за туловище? Всё плачется по бедной Украинушке и гадкой России, укравшей Крым. Не первый раз в скайбаре натыкаюсь.









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## KievSD

Граждане модераторы, а можно узнать за что мне трехдневный бан влепили?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

За что забанили главного эстета Российской ветки?


----------



## Dober_86

Оскорбление:



Geborgenheit said:


> Москалики забанили Юру.
> 
> *#freeYuras*



Прямая ложь:



Geborgenheit said:


> Ну як завжди. Щось позитивне про Білорусь сказав на російському форумі.


----------



## KJA

Господа модераторы, а где в правилах написано, что модератор может банить лишь только потому что высказываемая кем-то позиция не соответствует его личной?


----------



## KJA

Ysh said:


> Поэтому буду удалять и банить. Я предупреждал не раз, и некоторые уже в бриге чалятся.
> Если форумчан это не устраивает - я серьезно говорю, выберите более спокойного человека и пусть он и дальше носит лопатой это говно.


Ysh, если ты не в состоянии в теме Пандемии вести себя разумно, то бери просто самоотвод.
Зачем рассуждать про нового модератора и говно с лопатой?


----------



## Krosh

KJA said:


> Господа модераторы, а где в правилах написано, что модератор может банить лишь только потому что высказываемая кем-то позиция не соответствует его личной?


Лично я при поведении на публичных площадках принял для себя правило, что администрация площадки имеет полное право устанавливать любые удобные для себя правила, в том числе и самодурские. Они тратят своё время, им и устанавливать правила. Это присказка, просто для информации, обсуждать или настаивать не собираюсь.
Теперь по поводу правил.
Всё по-взрослому. Что там нам Конституционный суд по этому поводу говорит?


> Кодекс судейской этики​
> 
> 
> *Глава 3. Принципы и правила профессионального поведения судьи*​*Статья 8. *Принцип независимости
> 1. Независимость судебной власти является конституционным принципом обеспечения верховенства права при осуществлении правосудия, условием беспристрастности и основной гарантией справедливого судебного разбирательства. Поддержание независимости судебной власти, следование принципу независимости является обязанностью судьи.
> 2. Судья при рассмотрении дела обязан придерживаться независимой и беспристрастной позиции в отношении всех участников процесса. *Судья должен осуществлять судейские полномочия*, исходя исключительно из оценки фактических и правовых обстоятельств дела, *в соответствии с внутренним убеждением*, уважая процессуальные права всех участвующих в деле лиц, независимо от какого-либо постороннего воздействия, давления, угроз или иного прямого или косвенного вмешательства в процесс рассмотрения дела, с какой бы стороны оно не оказывалось и какими бы мотивами и целями не было вызвано.
> 3. *Судья должен осуществлять профессиональную деятельность* в строгом соответствии с законом, *опираясь на внутреннее убеждени*е и не поддаваясь влиянию кого бы то ни было. Публичное обсуждение деятельности судьи, критические высказывания в его адрес не должны влиять на законность и обоснованность выносимого им решения.
> ...


Поскольку цитированный текст принят в отношении людей, которые могут закрыть человека до конца его дней, то, наверное, допустимо и тут, нет?

Выделение текста моё.


----------



## Ysh

Мир из-за пандемии переживает сложные времена. Это и на форуме отражается. К сожалению, общение - особенно в теме про коронавирус - зачастую превращается в свалку.
Модерировать ее стало гораздо тяжелей, чем было в Чайной в спокойное время. Некоторое время я пытался чистить тему в обычном режиме - но поток глупостей, фейков, истерик, троллинга, требований к власти, личных наездов (в том числе на меня) стал таким густым, что пришлось действовать жестче. Теперь больше постов удаляется, а самых активных нарушителей приходится отправлять в бан (пока временный). Я несколько раз делал предупреждения, но эмоционально неустойчивые люди их не слышат.
При этом я не робот, я тоже живой человек - и где-то могу перегнуть палку, или резко высказаться. Приношу извинения за это. Никто не идеален, и прошу всех отнестись с пониманием. Как мне кажется, порой лучше человека встряхнуть, предупреждая в словесной форме, чем сразу давать бан. Если вам кажется, что надо действовать иначе - ваше право иметь свое мнение, но решает тот, на кого возложены обязанности модератора, а не вы.
Моя цель - остановить превращение форума в свалку, и я делаю это, как могу. Не нравится - ищите другого человека на мое место.
Тяжелые времена требуют тяжелых решений. Пока я модератор, я пользуюсь теми средствами, которые мне даны, в том числе бан. Демократии здесь нет, она в интернете невозможна. За эту работу не платят денег, и я ни разу не слышал ни от кого "спасибо" за нее (кроме как от Яна), от наших форумчан только капризные требования в стиле "ну-ка быстро сделай мне хорошо".
Уговаривать каждого анонима с VPN вести себя хорошо я не обязан. Воспитывать истеричек и троллей не обязан. Молчаливо терпеть личные атаки на себя не обязан. Оставлять потоки флуда и оффтопа потому что это чье-то мнение - не обязан.
Вступать в споры насчет написанного выше я не собираюсь. Ваше право быть недовольными, можете искать мне замену, жаловаться в администрацию форума.
Я модерирую как умею, и соответствовать ожиданиям каждого юзера не могу. Всё.


----------



## [email protected]

Ysh said:


> Мир из-за пандемии переживает сложные времена. Это и на форуме отражается. К сожалению, общение - особенно в теме про коронавирус - зачастую превращается в свалку.
> Модерировать ее стало гораздо тяжелей, чем было в Чайной в спокойное время. Некоторое время я пытался чистить тему в обычном режиме - но поток глупостей, фейков, истерик, троллинга, требований к власти, личных наездов (в том числе на меня) стал таким густым, что пришлось действовать жестче. Теперь больше постов удаляется, а самых активных нарушителей приходится отправлять в бан (пока временный). Я несколько раз делал предупреждения, но эмоционально неустойчивые люди их не слышат.
> При этом я не робот, я тоже живой человек - и где-то могу перегнуть палку, или резко высказаться. Приношу извинения за это. Никто не идеален, и прошу всех отнестись с пониманием. Как мне кажется, порой лучше человека встряхнуть, предупреждая в словесной форме, чем сразу давать бан. Если вам кажется, что надо действовать иначе - ваше право иметь свое мнение, но решает тот, на кого возложены обязанности модератора, а не вы.
> Моя цель - остановить превращение форума в свалку, и я делаю это, как могу. Не нравится - ищите другого человека на мое место.
> Тяжелые времена требуют тяжелых решений. Пока я модератор, я пользуюсь теми средствами, которые мне даны, в том числе бан. Демократии здесь нет, она в интернете невозможна. За эту работу не платят денег, и я ни разу не слышал ни от кого "спасибо" за нее (кроме как от Яна), от наших форумчан только капризные требования в стиле "ну-ка быстро сделай мне хорошо".
> Уговаривать каждого анонима с VPN вести себя хорошо я не обязан. Воспитывать истеричек и троллей не обязан. Молчаливо терпеть личные атаки на себя не обязан. Оставлять потоки флуда и оффтопа потому что это чье-то мнение - не обязан.
> Вступать в споры насчет написанного выше я не собираюсь. Ваше право быть недовольными, можете искать мне замену, жаловаться в администрацию форума.
> Я модерирую как умею, и соответствовать ожиданиям каждого юзера не могу. Всё.


Именно поэтому ты спокойно можешь обзывать несогласных тобой сектантами, а при вопросах "про аналогичное видео для самодиагностов" (а ты сам себе диагноз в прямом эфире пытался поставить - отрицать, наверное, не будешь?!) - оправлять в недельный бан даже без режима read-only (да и *** с твоей вотчиной - региональную ветка не менее интересная)?

Ты проторенной дорожкой пошел. Один такой тоже себя Мессией считал, раздавая баны и бриги направо и налево.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

А у тебя доступа в чайную нет? 0_о


----------



## [email protected]

_Night City Dream_ said:


> А у тебя доступа в чайную нет? 0_о


С сегодняшней ночи все есть, до этого неделя с табличкой "Oppps! Ты забанен, фиг тебе, а не доступ. Бан закончится тогда-то" вместо форума.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ужас.


----------



## bus driver

Нельзя как-нибудь повлиять на данного юзера? Просто неприятно уже читать эти "ситидристмы". Про матершину уже не говорю



_Night City Dream_ said:


> Ну, хуи проще приживаются. У нас лишь несколько из 93 не прижилось, посадили новые.


----------



## Ysh

Сделал ему предупреждение и попросил редактировать посты, если т9 ставит маты.


----------



## zZero~

Ysh said:


> Мир из-за пандемии переживает сложные времена. Это и на форуме отражается. К сожалению, общение - особенно в теме про коронавирус - зачастую превращается в свалку.
> Модерировать ее стало гораздо тяжелей, чем было в Чайной в спокойное время. Некоторое время я пытался чистить тему в обычном режиме - но поток глупостей, фейков, истерик, троллинга, требований к власти, личных наездов (в том числе на меня) стал таким густым, что пришлось действовать жестче. Теперь больше постов удаляется, а самых активных нарушителей приходится отправлять в бан (пока временный). Я несколько раз делал предупреждения, но эмоционально неустойчивые люди их не слышат.
> При этом я не робот, я тоже живой человек - и где-то могу перегнуть палку, или резко высказаться. Приношу извинения за это. Никто не идеален, и прошу всех отнестись с пониманием. Как мне кажется, порой лучше человека встряхнуть, предупреждая в словесной форме, чем сразу давать бан. Если вам кажется, что надо действовать иначе - ваше право иметь свое мнение, но решает тот, на кого возложены обязанности модератора, а не вы.
> Моя цель - остановить превращение форума в свалку, и я делаю это, как могу. Не нравится - ищите другого человека на мое место.
> Тяжелые времена требуют тяжелых решений. Пока я модератор, я пользуюсь теми средствами, которые мне даны, в том числе бан. Демократии здесь нет, она в интернете невозможна. За эту работу не платят денег, и я ни разу не слышал ни от кого "спасибо" за нее (кроме как от Яна), от наших форумчан только капризные требования в стиле "ну-ка быстро сделай мне хорошо".
> Уговаривать каждого анонима с VPN вести себя хорошо я не обязан. Воспитывать истеричек и троллей не обязан. Молчаливо терпеть личные атаки на себя не обязан. Оставлять потоки флуда и оффтопа потому что это чье-то мнение - не обязан.
> Вступать в споры насчет написанного выше я не собираюсь. Ваше право быть недовольными, можете искать мне замену, жаловаться в администрацию форума.
> Я модерирую как умею, и соответствовать ожиданиям каждого юзера не могу. Всё.


Неправда, Ysh, я всегда говорил, что удел модераторства - это тяжкий и зачастую неблагодарный труд, и часто благодарил и хвалил нашу доблестуную администрацию!


----------



## ancov

Ysh said:


> Сделал ему предупреждение и попросил редактировать посты, если т9 ставит маты.


Он еще признался, что котов не любит


----------



## zolotyh

ancov said:


> Он еще признался, что котов не любит


----------



## Spookvlieger

Ysh said:


> Мир из-за пандемии переживает сложные времена. Это и на форуме отражается. К сожалению, общение - особенно в теме про коронавирус - зачастую превращается в свалку.
> Модерировать ее стало гораздо тяжелей, чем было в Чайной в спокойное время. Некоторое время я пытался чистить тему в обычном режиме - но поток глупостей, фейков, истерик, троллинга, требований к власти, личных наездов (в том числе на меня) стал таким густым, что пришлось действовать жестче. Теперь больше постов удаляется, а самых активных нарушителей приходится отправлять в бан (пока временный). Я несколько раз делал предупреждения, но эмоционально неустойчивые люди их не слышат.
> При этом я не робот, я тоже живой человек - и где-то могу перегнуть палку, или резко высказаться. Приношу извинения за это. Никто не идеален, и прошу всех отнестись с пониманием. Как мне кажется, порой лучше человека встряхнуть, предупреждая в словесной форме, чем сразу давать бан. Если вам кажется, что надо действовать иначе - ваше право иметь свое мнение, но решает тот, на кого возложены обязанности модератора, а не вы.
> Моя цель - остановить превращение форума в свалку, и я делаю это, как могу. Не нравится - ищите другого человека на мое место.
> Тяжелые времена требуют тяжелых решений. Пока я модератор, я пользуюсь теми средствами, которые мне даны, в том числе бан. Демократии здесь нет, она в интернете невозможна. За эту работу не платят денег, и я ни разу не слышал ни от кого "спасибо" за нее (кроме как от Яна), от наших форумчан только капризные требования в стиле "ну-ка быстро сделай мне хорошо".
> Уговаривать каждого анонима с VPN вести себя хорошо я не обязан. Воспитывать истеричек и троллей не обязан. Молчаливо терпеть личные атаки на себя не обязан. Оставлять потоки флуда и оффтопа потому что это чье-то мнение - не обязан.
> Вступать в споры насчет написанного выше я не собираюсь. Ваше право быть недовольными, можете искать мне замену, жаловаться в администрацию форума.
> Я модерирую как умею, и соответствовать ожиданиям каждого юзера не могу. Всё.


First of all thanks for your hard work.and keeping everything orderly in this situation. Other sections are experiencing the same trouble right now with to many heated persons that are locked inside venting off steam. Add to that the changes to this website and people loose their selfcontroll. I just want to let you know that the administration supports you in your actions. It's not easy to stay calm, I understand and we are just people like everyone else and we do make mistakes. Nevertheless If you wouldn't handle the situation and no-one else is willing or capable off, it won't be long before reports start coming in and administration takes notice and send me or anyone else to the tearoom to clean up. That certainly wouldn't fare any better because in general the broom to swipe with will be wider...


----------



## Krosh

*joshsam*, thank you for the comment.
You have mentioned recent changes to the website. What is your personal vision of a possible future tweaks/improvements? We've lost some interesting community stuff after the ownership change. The current forum appearance ...err... can be significantly improved in usability. Do you think the owner will be cooperative or their policy leaves no chance for this?


----------



## Spookvlieger

What you need to knw is that Vertical Scope has a uniform look for all of their forums. I can say that techniclly they are rather strong and technical tweaks will be made on a weekly base. However as far as styling goes they are weak and I don't expect any big changes to how the site looks right now. All forums they own are basically styled the same way. The only thing we can do right now is try to use some add-on and improve the appearance for ourselves. 
They've never migrated a forum this big to their platform and as far as usability goes things will probably improve in the future because they are open for feedback. Whether they are actively doing something with that feedback or not, we can only hope for the best. We have gotten a forum manager from Vertical Scope wich is supposed to talk to the board where they decide stuff. So hopefully he manages to putt some things on the table and make a difference. It's a very slow progress none the less. Fingers crossed.



Krosh said:


> *joshsam*, thank you for the comment.
> You have mentioned recent changes to the website. What is your personal vision of a possible future tweaks/improvements? We've lost some interesting community stuff after the ownership change. The current forum appearance ...err... can be significantly improved in usability. Do you think the owner will be cooperative or their policy leaves no chance for this?


----------



## Tamerlan667

Что с аккаунтом Tamerlan666? Почему он до сих пор забанен?


----------



## KJA

Tamerlan667 said:


> Что с аккаунтом Tamerlan666? Почему он до сих пор забанен?


После обновления движка форума все временные баны стали постоянными.


----------



## Tamerlan667

KJA said:


> После обновления движка форума все временные баны стали постоянными.


И шо теперь? Все, прощай старый аккаунт?


----------



## ancov

Он навсегда останется в нашей памяти


----------



## Spookvlieger

Go here to lift bans from before the update: (mods acces only)
SkyscraperCity



Tamerlan667 said:


> And sho now? Goodbye old account?


I asked to remove the ban from your old account.
Я попросил убрать бан с вашего старого аккаунта.


----------



## Ysh

Пусть уж лучше новый остается, думаю. Тамерлан667.
А то три шестерки нехорошо на людей действуют, как мне кажется. На подсознательном уровне.


----------



## Tamerlan667

Ysh said:


> Пусть уж лучше новый остается, думаю. Тамерлан667.
> А то три шестерки нехорошо на людей действуют, как мне кажется. На подсознательном уровне.


Там никакого нехорошего подтекста нет в номере. Три шестерки - был номер моей группы в вузе в свое время.


----------



## krasty

Tamerlan667 said:


> Там никакого нехорошего подтекста нет в номере. Три шестерки - был номер моей группы в вузе в свое время.


Теологический факультет?


----------



## Tamerlan666

krasty said:


> Теологический факультет?


Нет, физический. А вы с какой целью интересуетесь?


----------



## KJA

Tamerlan666 said:


> А вы с какой целью интересуетесь?


С гносеологической


----------



## Tamerlan666

KJA said:


> С гносеологической


Ну, тогда ваша цель достигнута.


----------



## Anar Atnac

Проблема разрешилась.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

joshsam said:


> Go here to lift bans from before the update: (mods acces only)
> SkyscraperCity
> 
> 
> I asked to remove the ban from your old account.
> Я попросил убрать бан с вашего старого аккаунта.


Can you also please lift the ban from Радиотехник account? This is one of the top contributors to such topics as Russia’s economy, for instance. I suppose he was once a bit too emotional and violated the rules but he is not evil. I’d like him to come back.


----------



## Dober_86

I'd like him back too although as to him being one of the top contributors to Rus economy thread, that's a nice punch, LSD, kudos to you for such level of sarcasm.


----------



## Spookvlieger

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Can you also please lift the ban from Радиотехник account? This is one of the top contributors to such topics as Russia’s economy, for instance. I suppose he was once a bit too emotional and violated the rules but he is not evil. I’d like him to come back.


I do not decide the bans in the Russian forums. Unless he was banned temporarily before the forum migration and because of bugs in the new software he stayed banned, afther his ban expiry date, I can't do anything for him. Local moderation probably had a good reason to ban him and that's not my concern.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Yes, it had been a temporary ban but after the forum migrated it turned out that the ban couldn’t be lifted.


----------



## |ook

joshsam said:


> I do not decide the bans in the Russian forums. Unless he was banned temporarily before the forum migration and because of bugs in the new software he stayed banned, afther his ban expiry date, I can't do anything for him. Local moderation probably had a good reason to ban him and that's not my concern.


:


raisonnable said:


> Вряд ли. Не повезло ему под переход на новую платформу попасть. Временный бриг превратился в постоянный.





raisonnable said:


> Немного предыстории - дабы не банить его на совсем, я попросил админов ограничить ему доступ в секцию с темой «Экономика». Админы глянули на его профиль и посоветовали забанить его на совсем, так намечался переезд форума и им было не до этого. В итоге я дал ему очередной бриг. А теперь к итогу - впрягаться за пользователя с такой репутацией я не желаю. В том числе и по причине, описанной в ответе Найту.


----------



## osmant

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Это какой-то необычный мигрант. Обычно они смирные и пугливые, особенно с поллюцией.
> 
> В штатах бы такого на второй минуте застрелили. И правильно бы сделали.


Сергей конечно отжигает, так и до проблем недалеко ))) 
А вообще, где тема с найтситидризмами затерялась?(


----------



## Dober_86

Почему бы Андрюхе радиотеху не зарегаться снова? Я не вижу в том нарушение правил, коли из-за переезда форума временный бан стал перманентом. Не его вина. А собеседник он интересный, жаль его терять для форума.

У меня где-то был его номер, напишу в вотсап, спрошу, что он там и как, думает ли возвращаться.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

а у меня даже контактов его не было.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот я Райссонабла прошу 29 го брак состоится у моего брата у меня гулянка будет что бы по меньше постов на форуме было от юзеров не заморачиваться с фотоочётами на этот денёк на примере Киргама он часто фоточёты делает


----------



## Дядя Сава

всего на 1 денёчек


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Киргам уже несколько дней не выходит. Созванивался с ним сегодня.


----------



## Dober_86

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Киргам уже несколько дней не выходит. Созванивался с ним сегодня.


Он жид вообще, всё нормально у него?


----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> Он жид вообще, всё нормально у него?


Если он жид, то у него по определению всё нормально.


----------



## CGI

Evrasia 99911 said:


> *CGI*
> - Невозможно читать форум (его остатки) стало. Просто сплошное нытьё от.


*Evrasia 99911*
- Невозможно читать форум (с которым всё ок) стало. Просто сплошное нытьё от.
Он меня преследует как маньяк, подкарауливает в разных темах и начинает своё нытьё.
Нытьё из-за того, что я когда-то не согласился с его нытьём по поводу отдельных строек)


----------



## Evrasia 99911

CGI said:


> *Evrasia 99911*
> - Невозможно читать форум (с которым всё ок) стало.


Ты бы хоть если и взялся писать ответку, то писал бы её от себя.


CGI said:


> Он меня преследует как маньяк, подкарауливает в разных темах и начинает своё нытьё.
> Нытьё из-за того, что я когда-то не согласился с его нытьём по поводу отдельных строек)


Да нахрен ты мне сдался.


CGI said:


> Нытьё из-за того, что я когда-то не согласился с его нытьём по поводу отдельных строек)


Ну раз ты свои потоки нытья рассматриваешь как "мне и так норм", а те, кого ты оскорбляешь - молчат, ну значит ты прав, всё нормально.


----------



## CGI

Слыш, отстань от меня, я не такой.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

CGI said:


> Слыш, отстань от меня, я не такой.


Я тебе ещё раз говорю, что ты нафиг кому нужен. Тебя лишь просят (я прошу) убавить своё чсв и жить спокойно дальше.
Так сказать, раз ты человек культурный, то и веди культурно диалоги.


----------



## CGI

Я живу спокойно и без твоих ухаживаний, отлипни.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

CGI said:


> Я живу спокойно и без твоих ухаживаний, отлипни.


Чувак, к чему ты сейчас это говоришь? Считаешь вокруг себя всех пидо.асами, кто с другим мнением/взглядом на вещи? 
Как ты живешь то тогда?

Обоснуй своё оскорбление, клоун.


----------



## CGI

Я не могу тебя в интернете пнуть, так что надеюсь ты сам сдержишь свою порочную одержимость и наконец отстанешь.
Тема не мне посвящена вообще, чего ты тут стал до меня докапываться на пустом месте буквально? 
Завязывай, это странно выглядит, я серьёзно.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

CGI said:


> Я не могу тебя в интернете пнуть


А, ну угрозы пошли.


CGI said:


> так что надеюсь ты сдержишь свою порочную одержимость и наконец отстанешь.


А ты нужен был типа?..


CGI said:


> Тема не мне посвящена вообще, чего ты тут стал до меня докапываться? Завязывай, это странно выглядит, я серьёзно.


Ну ты считаешь, что мне лично интересно видеть твои посты и читать оскорбления и нытье, от тебя исходящее, в адрес оппонентов? 
У меня есть право об этом заявить - я заявил, но прибежал ты и начал меня пидорасом обзывать, вдруг. Считаешь нормальным?


----------



## CGI

Никто тебе пока что не угрожает) И ирл я б не стал бы попусту угрожать, действие эффективней. Давай, оппоненты сами себя защитят,
или их защитят модераторы, если есть нарушение правил, а ты... как ты там говорил? "Умеришь чсв" и не будешь тут на меня наскакивать со своим подозрительным одиночным пикетом? А то явился супергерой в лосинах и принялся защищать взрослых людей без спросу.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

CGI said:


> Давай оппоненты сами себя защитят или их защитят модераторы, если есть нарушение правил,
> а ты не будешь тут на меня наскакивать со своим подозрительным одиночным пикетом?


Да без проблем. Это ваши проблемы, мне лишь противно стало читать.


CGI said:


> А то явился супергерой в лосинах и принялся защищать взрослых людей без спросу.


Кто явился и куда?.
И соизволь за "пидораса" извиниться.


----------



## CGI

1 ну и  я тебя поздравляю, что дальше?
2 ты. уже готорый пост набиваешь как умалишённый. плодя оффтоп в левой теме.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

CGI said:


> 1 ну и я тебя поздравляю, что дальше?


Я уже говорил.


CGI said:


> 2 ты. уже готорый пост набиваешь как умалишённый. плодя оффтоп в левой теме.


Я просто быстро печатаю, если что. Эта тема относится к "правилам" - ничего не нарушается.

Так извинения будут или пошел я?


----------



## CGI

Ну и зачем ты выставил тут свои глубокие чувства не имеющие отношения к правилам, в теме не имеющей отношения ко мне?
Ты в любом случае пошёл.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

CGI said:


> Ну и зачем ты выставил тут свои глубокие чувства не имеющие отношения к правилам, в теме не имеющей отношения ко мне?


Ты сейчас реально на приколе или серьезно не понимаешь? Перечитай первый пост, который я написал.


CGI said:


> Ты в любом случае пошёл.


Ну то есть ты любому человеку готов нагрубить/оскорбить, лишь просто потому, что человек имеет иное от твоего мнения?.


----------



## CGI

Нафиг ты в "правилах" стал писать про "противный тот - противный этот?"
Давай тут клубничный смузи ещё какой-нибудь обсуди, или что ты там жрёшь..


----------



## Evrasia 99911

CGI said:


> Нафиг ты в "правилах" стал писать про "противный тот - противный этот?"


Сложно.. Тема создана в том числе для того, чтобы заявлять о нарушениях/оскорбительном поведении участников на форуме, в той или иной теме. 
Ты, кстати, сюда тоже прибегал и жаловался на чувака, с фотками который. И что? Тебе кто что сказал? 
Тебя выслушали - рассмотрели претензию, но ты сейчас мне пытаешься доказать, что ты делаешь всё правильно и мои претензии к тебе излишни. - Серьезно?


CGI said:


> Давай тут клубничный смузи ещё какой-нибудь обсуди, или что ты там жрёшь..


Да жри ты что угодно, мне то какое дело? Ты сейчас оскорбил человека на пустом месте, при этом ещё и послать умудрился. 
Ты это, сбавь обороты, либо давай так разойдемся. Ты улетишь нахер в чс и всё. 
Смотреть на меня не надо, я брезгливый. (Если ты гей - я тебя поздравляю (осуждаю!), только с какого хера ты бросаешься такими эпитетами в других, без причины?)


----------



## CGI

Где конкретные нарушения правил на которые ты указал? Ты пришёл, пробубнил что-то про нытьё и личные трудности с чтением,
а потом появились некие оскорблённые, за которых ты побежал, спотыкаясь, в атаку, естественно без конкретики.
Битый час вокруг меня прыгаешь, пытаешься укусить за штанину, а по существу так ничего не выдал.


----------



## Evrasia 99911

CGI said:


> Где конкретные нарушения правил на которые ты указал? Ты пришёл, пробубнил что-то про нытьё и личные трудности с чтением,
> а потом появились некие оскорблённые, за которых ты побежат, спотыкаясь, в атаку, естественно без конкретики.
> Битый час вокруг меня прыгаешь, пытаешься укусить за штанину, а по существу так ничего не выдал.


Я всё сказал. Даешь заднюю - твоё право. Разговор окончен - *в ЧС отправлен*.


----------



## CGI

Пока что ты ничего не сказал, по крайней мере ничего конкретного.
Ты просто нагадил в общей теме оффтопом. Ткт "А вот он... да, вот он - противненький. Не могу даже кушать" - это полная херня)


----------



## Dober_86

Санта-Барбара... Да заигнорьте друг друга и всё, делов-то.)


----------



## raisonnable

krdsky said:


> После сообщения пользователя 20+ со списком новых домов Краснодара для рейтинга высоток, была перепалка на пару страниц. Из кеша Гугла получилось вытянуть самое начало (см. скрин), дальше было много сообщений против и в защиту Краснодара, но их видимо быстро удалили модераторы, так что Гугл не успел проиндексировать.


Благодарю за наглядное пояснение!

Пардон за "наезд на пустом месте".


----------



## Dober_86

raisonnable said:


> Единственное сообщение Добера там это вот это:
> 
> Написано аж 12 дней назад (а не пару). Да и то нейтральное.
> 
> И срача тоже никакого не было, ибо я также вижу сообщения, удалённые другими пользователями.
> 
> Что-то я вообще не понял прикола и наезда на пользователя на пустом месте.


Там в федеральной 20+ была дискуссия, не мной, кстати сказать, начатая, что строят много ужаса, ну и началось... А здесь молино привёл вообще дискуссию краснодарских юзеров в краснодарском разделе с критикой краснодарской застройки, пройди по его ссылке, посмотри. Я-то вообще при чём?

То есть, краснодарское строительство критикует много кто, в том числе и местные, но этот расканючился и начал смешно угрожать лишь мне, отчего-то. Нашёл крайнего. 🤔😂 Дерьмо как строили так и строят, а виноват Добер. Впрочем, без разницы уже, его унылых всхлипов больше не вижу.

Доклад окончил. ☺


----------



## raisonnable

Dober_86 said:


> Там в федеральной 20+ была дискуссия, не мной, кстати сказать, начатая, что строят много ужаса, ну и началось...


Однако данный скрин подходит под пункт нарушения правил. Советую воздержаться от таких вбросов, даже если дискуссия начата не тобой. Тем более, если речь шла об архитектуре новых домов, а ты перескочил уже и на климат, и на город в целом.


----------



## |ook

Помимо непрекращающихся оскорблений России, на которые модераторы традиционно не реагируют, пошли оскорбления форумчан имеющих отличное от *KJA *мнение: "А ещё говоришь не совкодрочер"; "Почему совкодрочерам невдомёк... Почему совкодрочер = ложь?"


----------



## KJA

|ook said:


> Помимо непрекращающихся оскорблений России, на которые модераторы традиционно не реагируют, пошли оскорбления форумчан имеющих отличное от *KJA *мнение: "А ещё говоришь не совкодрочер"; "Почему совкодрочерам невдомёк... Почему совкодрочер = ложь?"


Думаю они сами в состоянии пожаловаться если считают что их права были ущемлены.
Ваши же права ущемлены не были.


----------



## CGI

|ook said:


> Помимо непрекращающихся оскорблений России, на которые модераторы традиционно не реагируют, пошли оскорбления форумчан имеющих отличное от *KJA *мнение: "А ещё говоришь не совкодрочер"; "Почему совкодрочерам невдомёк... Почему совкодрочер = ложь?"


Используй определения типа "николашкодрочер" и тд, да и всё.
Если собеседники так любят поговорить про дрочку - стоит поддерживать разговор в том же ключе, из вежливости.


----------



## Grblzzly

CGI said:


> Используй определения типа "николашкодрочер" и тд, да и всё.


А это тут при чем?)) Подобное "передразнивание" абсолютно ни для кого не обидно и выглядит просто глупо. Маленький мальчик из детского садика.)))


----------



## CGI

Я просто для примера, хз что там для булкохрустов сейчас обидно, а что нет, чума на оба ваших дома.
Со всеми вашими маленькими мальчиками и мощными мужиками которые только про дрочку и говорят.


----------



## |ook

CGI said:


> Используй определения типа "николашкодрочер" и тд, да и всё.
> Если собеседники так любят поговорить про дрочку - стоит поддерживать разговор в том же ключе, из вежливости.


Там, вроде бы с современными реалиями шло сравнение, то есть более подходящее было бы "рашкадрочер". Но хотелось бы иметь нормальное общение, хотя бы в рамках форумных правил, а не продираться через оскорбления и троллинг. Жаль, конечно, что модераторы этой подсекции не разделяют мое мнение. Вот, например, блокируют за это сравнение россии и заграницы "у нас бы никто не обратил внимание, кто там куда в грязи упал" и ноль внимания на гораздо более явные нарушения озвученные мною в этой теме...


----------



## KJA

|ook said:


> Там, вроде бы с современными реалиями шло сравнение, то есть более подходящее было бы "рашкадрочер".


Ну в принципе норм.



|ook said:


> Вот, например, блокируют за это сравнение россии и заграницы "у нас бы никто не обратил внимание, кто там куда в грязи упал" и ноль внимания на гораздо более явные нарушения озвученные мною в этой теме...


Вот ты что совершенно не понимаешь смысла приведённой выше фразы и причину бана за неё?
"сравнение россии и заграницы" 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CGI

|ook said:


> ...


Твоим оппонентам пох на "рашку", они в выдуманных Россиях живут... как и ты)


----------



## |ook

CGI said:


> Твоим оппонентам пох на "рашку", они в выдуманных Россиях живут... как и ты)


Не понял о каких оппонентах речь. Я вижу нарушение и пишу репорт, для этого не нужно участвовать в дискуссии и кому-то оппонировать. Модераторы российского подфорума тоже мне не оппонируют, всячески игнорируя.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

KJA said:


> Ну в принципе норм.


Нет.


----------



## raisonnable

|ook said:


> Там, вроде бы с современными реалиями шло сравнение, то есть более подходящее было бы "рашкадрочер".


За это бан, однозначно. Странно, что до сих пор не дошло о понятии слова «рашка», кто его применяет и как. Если не дошло, то поясню - господа, использующие это слово, применяют его не к конкретно политическому строю (как в случае «совок»), а к стране в целом. Начиная от истории и заканчивая менталитетом общества. Конечно, в негативном и ненавистическом ключе. Текущий политический строй (как и все, канувшие в истории) критиковать, конечно, можно. Но макать в говно страну - нет. Так яснее?


|ook said:


> Вот, например, блокируют за это сравнение россии и заграницы "у нас бы никто не обратил внимание, кто там куда в грязи упал" и ноль внимания на гораздо более явные нарушения озвученные мною в этой теме...


Вот это с целью троллинга сейчас выдано али нет? Не смущает, что этот явный вброс сделан специально не в той теме, да и ещё мультирегом, как оказалось? Который более нигде не пасётся. В какой-то бред уже скатываетесь. Если уж пытаетесь что-то притянуть, то найдите более весомый пример.


----------



## |ook

raisonnable said:


> За это бан, однозначно. Странно, что до сих пор не дошло о понятии слова «рашка», кто его применяет и как. Если не дошло, то поясню - господа, использующие это слово, применяют его не к конкретно политическому строю (как в случае «совок»), а к стране в целом. Начиная от истории и заканчивая менталитетом общества. Конечно, в негативном и ненавистическом ключе. Текущий политический строй (как и все, канувшие в истории) критиковать, конечно, можно. Но макать в говно страну - нет. Так яснее?


Ничуть. Государство это и есть _политическая_ организация (строй) общества. В СССР строёв сменилось несколько. "Совок, — Презрительное_. _О _Советском Союзе_, Советской власти. О _гражданах Советского Союза.._." ссылка. Из контекста репортов прекрасно видно, что речь там идёт, в большинстве случаев, именно о государстве или человеке. И не ясно, почему, если, как вы говорите — "макать в говно страну нельзя, за это бан" отсутствует подобная реакция на многочисленные репорты касаемо оскорбления "совок"? На "вaтник", к слову, вообще фильтр срабатывает. И в правилах озвучен общий запрет на оскорбления, а не то, что государство оскорблять нельзя, а политику, религию или людей — можно. 



raisonnable said:


> Вот это с целью троллинга сейчас выдано али нет? Не смущает, что этот явный вброс сделан специально не в той теме, да и ещё мультирегом, как оказалось? Который более нигде не пасётся. В какой-то бред уже скатываетесь. Если уж пытаетесь что-то притянуть, то найдите более весомый пример.


Ворде бы ясно написал, что меня смущает не эта блокировка, а отсутствие блокировок на куда более очевидные случаи троллинга и оскорблений. Ленинград удаляем и баним за него, а жалобы на Кёнигсберг игнорируем; "рашка" — "это бан", а "совок" — "это другое".


----------



## |ook

Да, может кто-нибудь даст ссылку на обсуждение установки фильтра на "вaтник", если, конечно, оно открыто проходило.


----------



## raisonnable

|ook said:


> Ворде бы ясно написал, что меня смущает не эта блокировка, а отсутствие блокировок на куда более очевидные случаи троллинга и оскорблений. Ленинград удаляем и баним за него, а жалобы на Кёнигсберг игнорируем; "рашка" — "это бан", а "совок" — "это другое".


А ещё отсутствует реакция на "путинизм", "либерастов", "поцреотов" и так далее. Вас же смущает из всего списка только "совок". Вы уж тогда не будьте лицемерны, шлите жалобы на всё. А то по сути о лицемерии заявляете, но сами этим же и грешите. Больше напоминает попытку протянуть запрет на "совок" и открыть дорогу "рашке". Уже не первый раз за Вами это замечаю, никакие другие обидные для пользователей разных политических взглядов Вас термины не волнуют.

По Ленинградам, улицам Горького, Ленинским горам и прочим Калининым была реакция только на одного пользователя (и не моя) который этим уж слишком злоупотреблял.

За сим полемику считаю законченной.


|ook said:


> Да, может кто-нибудь даст ссылку на обсуждение установки фильтра на "вaтник", если, конечно, оно открыто проходило.


Это было сделано международными модераторами ещё в далёких 2014-2015 годах во время всем известных событий.

Любопытно, что наряду с "рашкой" Вас ещё и заинтересовал и "вaтник", а не поставленный фильтр на слово "yкроп".


----------



## |ook

raisonnable said:


> А ещё отсутствует реакция на "путинизм", "либерастов", "поцреотов" и так далее. Вас же смущает из всего списка только "совок". Вы уж тогда не будьте лицемерны, шлите жалобы на всё. А то по сути о лицемерии заявляете, но сами этим же и грешите. Больше напоминает попытку протянуть запрет на "совок" и открыть дорогу "рашке". Уже не первый раз за Вами это замечаю, никакие другие обидные для пользователей разных политических взглядов Вас термины не волнуют.


Неправда ваша. И на другие оскорбления я писал репорты, и лично вас укорял за "либерастов" или какое-то очень схожее слово. На "путинизм", "поцреот", "коммуняка", как и на троллинг репортов не писал. А акцент на "совок" — по тому как это, пожалуй, наиболее вопиющий пример. Ибо я наблюдаю на форуме кучу оскорблений "совок" с производными и практически нет аналогичных по смыслу — "русня" или "рашка", потому как на одно следует быстрая реакция, а другое как бы не замечается.



raisonnable said:


> Это было сделано международными модераторами ещё в далёких 2014-2015 годах во время всем известных событий. Любопытно, что наряду с "рашкой" Вас ещё и заинтересовал и "вaтник", а не поставленный фильтр на слово "yкроп".


Можно и обсуждение на "уkроп" посмотреть — мне без разницы.


----------



## raisonnable

|ook said:


> Неправда ваша. И на другие оскорбления я писал репорты, и лично вас укорял за "либерастов" или какое-то очень схожее слово. А акцент на "совок" — по тому как это, пожалуй, наиболее вопиющий пример. Ибо я наблюдаю на форуме кучу оскорблений "совок" с производными и практически нет аналогичных по смыслу — "русня" или "рашка", потому как на одно следует быстрая реакция, а другое как бы не замечается.


Я уже всё пояснил. Можете попробовать пообщаться на соседнем форуме, если так хочется использовать эти слова. Там как раз за "русню" или "рашку" не только не накажут, но и похвалят. Может тогда станет яснее реакция именно на эти слова тут. А если совсем всё не устраивает - то можете попробовать в модераторы или создать свою площадку с абсолютно стерильной публикой. Только кто на таком ресурсе будет общаться - вопрос.


|ook said:


> Можно и обсуждение на "уkроп" посмотреть — мне без разницы.


Обсуждение если и было, то в закрытом разделе.


----------



## |ook

raisonnable said:


> Я уже всё пояснил. Можете попробовать пообщаться на соседнем форуме, если так хочется использовать эти слова. Там как раз за "русню" или "рашку" не только не накажут, но и похвалят. Может тогда станет яснее реакция именно на эти слова тут.


Мне не сложно и в десятый раз повторить оно и тоже. Эти три слова являются схожими оскорбительными наименованиями России, два из них ещё и оскорблением людей. И мне хочется, что бы на схожие оскорбления была схожая реакция.Что как бы подразумевается правилами. И я даже не видел каких-то попыток сообщества изменить существующий консенсус путём редактирования правил в пользу ущемления какой-либо группы по политическому, национальному, религиозному и тд признаку.


----------



## CGI

Тебе пытаются обьяснить, что более узкие определения, касающиеся только идеологии отдельных личностей и п. строев - разрешены.
(хотя я например с этим и не согласен, как и с существованием тем посвящённых полуфентезийным "россиям которые мы потеряли"),
а ты в ответ пытаешсяь легитимизировать совсем уже дичь.

Если для тебя "совок" = "русня", то всё очень плохо. Значит идеология для тебя важнее страны и людей.
Какого тогда ты что-то требуешь у ненавистных буржуев из "рашки", с которыми ты себя в принципе не идентифицируешь - неясно.


----------



## raisonnable

CGI said:


> Если для тебя "совок" = "русня", то всё очень плохо. Значит идеология для тебя важнее страны и людей.
> Какого тогда ты что-то требуешь у ненавистных буржуев из "рашки", с которыми ты себя в принципе не идентифицируешь - неясно.


Да тут есть пара коммунистов, которые вполне открыто рассуждают о неспособных что-то создать русских (без руководящей роли партии и политруков). Что-то мне подсказывает, что тут такая же история.


----------



## KJA

Ну что вы набросились на *|ook*, он всего-то хочет чтобы на форуме не было хейт-спича, выражения выбирались политкорректно и без всякого угнетения точек зрения других людей.


----------



## Grblzzly

KJA said:


> Ну что вы набросились на *|ook*, он всего-то хочет чтобы на форуме не было хейт-спича, выражения выбирались политкорректно и без всякого угнетения точек зрения других людей.


    Вы - большой молодец. Если уж троллить - то всех подряд)))


----------



## KJA

Grblzzly said:


> Вы - большой молодец. Если уж троллить - то всех подряд)))


Я вообще-то на полном серьёзе это говорю, достаточно прочитать последние его посты.
Я даже думаю, что он сторонник демократической партии и разделяет их ценности.


----------



## Бублин3

Сколько раз меня банили ,но ничего я напишу модератором в Европу и они найдут повод забанить ваших модераторов. Легкой жизни у ваших модераторов больше не будет


----------



## raisonnable

Бублин3 said:


> Сколько раз меня банили ,но ничего я напишу модератором в Европу и они найдут повод забанить ваших модераторов. Легкой жизни у ваших модераторов больше не будет


Ладно. А пока отправляйся снова в бан.


----------



## ancov

Бублин3 said:


> Сколько раз меня банили ,но ничего я напишу модератором в Европу и они найдут повод забанить ваших модераторов. Легкой жизни у ваших модераторов больше не будет


Кто это? Провайдер Екатеринбуржский, АйПи московский. Тайный борец с рыжымом?


----------



## Endruuuu

ancov said:


> Кто это? Провайдер Екатеринбуржский, АйПи московский. Тайный борец с рыжымом?


Из центра вселенной, насрать еще он успел в Костромскую тему.


----------



## raisonnable

ancov said:


> Кто это? Провайдер Екатеринбуржский, АйПи московский. Тайный борец с рыжымом?


Тагилец всё не угомонится.


----------



## |ook

CGI said:


> Тебе пытаются обьяснить, что более узкие определения, касающиеся только идеологии отдельных личностей и п. строев - разрешены.


Я нигде в правилах не видел, что можно оскорблять отдельные группы по каким-то признакам. Эту страну и людей можно оскорблять, а эту нельзя.



CGI said:


> а ты в ответ пытаешсяь легитимизировать совсем уже дичь.


Можно ссылку, где я призываю к подобному нарушению правил.



CGI said:


> Если для тебя "совок" = "русня", то всё очень плохо. Значит идеология для тебя важнее страны и людей.
> Какого тогда ты что-то требуешь у ненавистных буржуев из "рашки", с которыми ты себя в принципе не идентифицируешь - неясно.


Мне не важно, что вы обо мне думаете. "Совок" — оскорбительное обозначение человека и государства; "русня", на мой взгляд, самый близкий аналог ибо это так же оскорбительное обозначение как человека так и государства. Моя позиция — что правила должны быть для всех одинаковы, а не так, что некоторые более ровны и могут безнаказанно оскорблять других.


----------



## CGI

Я понял твою цель, выставить эмо-коммунистов скорбными разумом/не умеющими читать. Хитро)


----------



## |ook

CGI said:


> Я понял твою цель, выставить эмо-коммунистов скорбными разумом/не умеющими читать. Хитро)


Смысл многого из того, что вы в последнее время написали мне действительно не понять. Каких эмо-коммунистов я выставляю в нехорошем свете?, какие-то буржуи, у которых я якобы что-то требую... По сути вижу лишь банальнейший переход на личности. А ссылки на то, где я призывал что-то легитимизировать, так и не будет? Недавно перечитывал правила в разных местах форума — мог и что-то не заметить или не так понять. Ну, так покажите умение читать — ткните, где в правилах написано, что разрешены избирательные оскорбления и шельмование кого-то или чего-то (не подпадающего под законодательные запреты) исходя из "неправильных" взглядов людей, их национальной/государственной принадлежности и тп.


----------



## Krosh

KJA said:


> Я даже думаю, что он сторонник демократической партии и разделяет их ценности.


Технично.


----------



## raisonnable

|ook said:


> Ну, так покажите умение читать — ткните, где в правилах написано, что разрешены избирательные оскорбления и шельмование кого-то или чего-то (не подпадающего под законодательные запреты) исходя из "неправильных" взглядов людей, их национальной/государственной принадлежности и тп.


Пару дней назад натыкался и на "царедрочеров" и на "кремлеботов" в теме про СССР. От вас почему-то жалоб не было...


----------



## raisonnable

А вот неплохой разбор слова «совок» ещё вдогонку:








Четыре смысла слова "совок"


Не так давно увидел на ФБ у Захара Прилепина оценочное суждение про слово "совок" . Слово без преувеличения культовое, оcтервенело употребляемое в миллионах текстов и комментариев. Но. На мой взгляд, такое мнение о нём - серьёзное упрощение со стороны Захара: приписывать ему простой смысл и только…




periskop.su




Автор довольно детально его разбирает и называет приведённое тут определение белибердой. В общем, похоже на то.


----------



## Ysh

Есть такой тип людей - сутяги. Мертвого гхм, поднимут. Лучше всего их игнорировать, не получая внимания они скисают.


----------



## ancov

Ysh said:


> Есть такой тип людей - сутяги. Мертвого гхм, поднимут. Лучше всего их игнорировать, не получая внимания они скисают.


Правило "Не кормите тролля" никто не отменял )))


----------



## |ook

raisonnable said:


> Пару дней назад натыкался и на "царедрочеров" и на "кремлеботов" в теме про СССР. От вас почему-то жалоб не было...


Не понимаю как это относится к сказанному мной. Ладно, повторю ещё раз — если имеют место схожие нарушения, например, "вaтник", рашка", "совок", то и действия модераторов на них должны быть одинаковыми. Да, я тоже видел недавно троллинг который модеры регулярно чистили и банили за него — использование исторического названия города применительно к современности, более того, иностранного исторического названия Кёнигсберг к современному российскому городу, что можно расценить как реваншизм и отрицание итогов второй мировой — аналогичные случаи с Ленинградом и тп цветочки в сравнении с этим. И тоже жалобу не оформил...



raisonnable said:


> А вот неплохой разбор слова «совок» ещё вдогонку:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Четыре смысла слова "совок"
> 
> 
> Не так давно увидел на ФБ у Захара Прилепина оценочное суждение про слово "совок" . Слово без преувеличения культовое, оcтервенело употребляемое в миллионах текстов и комментариев. Но. На мой взгляд, такое мнение о нём - серьёзное упрощение со стороны Захара: приписывать ему простой смысл и только…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> periskop.su
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Автор довольно детально его разбирает и называет приведённое тут определение белибердой. В общем, похоже на то.


Я давал ссылки на словари или научные статьи, а тут ссылка из серии одна бабка сказала.  Ну, и есть контекст из которого видно, что в текстах на которые были репорты "совок" и его производные используются именно как оскорбления.


----------



## Mccein

Прошу перенести этот пост из темы про экономику России в соответствующую тему.



T-Yoke said:


> Ну вот Россия и до Африки добралась. Задача контроль нефтяной инфраструктуры Судана и акватории Красного моря.
> *Россия планирует создать в Судане пункт материально-технического обеспечения Военно-морского флота России*,
> проект соглашения между Россией и Суданом о её создании одобрил председатель правительства России *Михаил Мишустин.*
> Осталось подписать соглашение о создании базы в Судане у *Путина.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 731124
> 
> View attachment 731089
> 
> У меня такое предчувствие, что египетские вертолётоносцы, не попавшие в Россию, рано в туристические объекты переделывать собрались.


----------



## Dober_86

Дядя Сава said:


> Вот вам в первые себе аватарку поставил зацените хотел в право здвитуть не получилось то фото не влезло


Красивая. Это ты?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну что скоро Новогодние праздники это я к томк юзерам форума передохнуть от постов и выкладывания фотоочетов выходные замутить по Скайсраперсити кто за


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Замутить - я всегда за!


----------



## Дядя Сава

О 2010 й 2020 й 10 летие присутвие на форуме Объемного


----------



## Dober_86

Дядя Сава said:


> О 2010 й 2020 й 10 летие присутвие на форуме Объемного


Да если бы ты и отсутствовал, форум бы ничего не потерял.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Dober_86 said:


> Да если бы ты и отсутствовал, форум бы ничего не потерял.


К тебе это тем более применимо.


----------



## Дядя Сава

КАПСОМ НАПИШУ НУ с насту Пающим новим годоМ сКайсраперсИТи В НОвОГОДнИЕ ПРАЗДНики От выкладывания фото оддых себе зделайте в праздники шифт заел на КАПСЕ


----------



## Nikomoto

Боты начинаю тащить откровенный мусор на форум. Примите меры!



Zakk Wylde said:


> *Этот корабль сможет потопить весь флот НАТО. Новый «Адмирал Нахимов»*


----------



## Dober_86

*Zakk Wylde*
·*Banned*

Почему? 😳


----------



## alley cat

Промышленные тем регионов так интересно он обновлял.


----------



## coth

Dober_86 said:


> *Zakk Wylde*
> ·*Banned*
> 
> Почему? 😳


Потому, что новостной бот.


----------



## sergey63

С 1 февраля в соцсетях запретят ругаться матом повлияет ли закон на токосъёбы?


----------



## Askario

Роскомпозор разъясняет:










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142076989513371648


----------



## martin_marksman

KJA
*Banned*

Почему?


----------



## Dober_86

coth said:


> Потому, что новостной бот.


Ну не знаю..! Насчёт бота. А хоть бы и так, где-то есть запрет в правилах?

А мне как правило интересно новости читать, которые он постит. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## |ook

martin_marksman said:


> KJA
> *Banned*
> 
> Почему?


Тут, скоре, надо спрашивать почему и другие пользователи за аналогичные нарушения не заблокированы. Но подобные вопросы в русскоязычной секции бесполезны. Здесь модераторы даже на репорт о нарушении в части желания смерти мирных граждан не реагируют, ещё и лайки этому ставят...


----------



## Krosh

Askario said:


> Роскомпозор разъясняет:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142076989513371648


После "Вам что" обязательна запятая.
После "серьёзно" - тоже.
Слово "серьёзно" пишется с буквой "ё" (она у них есть, в слове "ещё").
"Неправильно" в данном случае нужно писать слитно!
Ну и ALL CAPS - это моветон.
А пять вопросительных знаков подряд - признак истеричного дятла.
Жертвы ЕГЭ.
🤦


----------



## _Night City Dream_

martin_marksman said:


> KJA
> *Banned*
> 
> Почему?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

|ook said:


> о нарушении в части желания смерти мирных граждан


Речь не о мирных гражданах, так что все ок.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот Дядя Сава От Савелия Краморова мой ник


----------



## Askario

martin_marksman said:


> KJA
> *Banned*
> 
> Почему?


Тоже интересно. Вроде очень корректный юзер.


----------



## ancov

Сеорее всего, это не российские модераторы его забанили.


----------



## ALEXEJ

ancov said:


> Сеорее всего, это не российские модераторы его забанили.


Ого! Тогда : СЛАВА НЕРОССИЙСКИМ МОДЕРАТОРАМ!!!!!!


----------



## KJA

ancov said:


> Скорее всего, это не российские модераторы его забанили.


Отнюдь, в причине на чисто русском языке было указано "постоянное хамство и троллинг".
Хотя бы приличия предлагаю внести эти причины для бана в правила.



ancov said:


> Непонятно, кто его туда отправил. Новый функционал форума не позволяет мне посмотреть историю инфракций. Точнее, эта история уже 10 месяцев не ведётся ((
> Есть система наказаний, когда за 3-дневным баном следует 7-дневный и далее до перманентного.


Собственно переход на новый движок был полностью проигнорирован обновлением правил.
Система карточек ушла, а на смену ей ничего не пришло.
Во всяком случае некоторые модераторы сразу решили давать недельный бан с ходу.
Таким образом, следует выработать новую систему наказаний во избежание произвола.


----------



## ancov

Система карточек не ушла, но к сожалению за 3 действующих штрафных балла автоматически бриг не выписывается. А вручную контролировать количество штрафных баллов юзеров невозможно. Поэтому смысл этих штрафных баллов утерян. Вот и наказывают модераторы по своему усмотрению ((


----------



## KJA

ancov said:


> Система карточек не ушла, но к сожалению за 3 действующих штрафных балла автоматически бриг не выписывается. А вручную контролировать количество штрафных баллов юзеров невозможно. Поэтому смысл этих штрафных баллов утерян. Вот и наказывают модераторы по своему усмотрению ((


Тем более это надо как-то отразить в новой редакции правил.


----------



## orel2016

Нашествие украинских троллей на форум








ВЕДУЧИ | Горнолыжный курорт


На курорте «Ведучи» планируют открыть самый высокогорный кинотеатр На всесезонном туристическом курорте «Ведучи» планируется открыть самый высокогорный в Чеченской Республике кинотеатр. Об этом сообщил министр ЧР по туризму Муслим Байтазиев. По его словам, помещение для кинотеатра есть...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Дядя Сава

Хм Не российские модераторы наших русских юзеров банят о Яна на подмогу


----------



## orel2016

Еще "рашка" разваливается"









ВЕДУЧИ | Горнолыжный курорт


На курорте «Ведучи» планируют открыть самый высокогорный кинотеатр На всесезонном туристическом курорте «Ведучи» планируется открыть самый высокогорный в Чеченской Республике кинотеатр. Об этом сообщил министр ЧР по туризму Муслим Байтазиев. По его словам, помещение для кинотеатра есть...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Kobal_rus

Ysh said:


> А за "победобесие" присядь-ка ты на недельку в бан. И возьму тебя на карандаш.


Прошу указать, по какому пункту правил был выписан этот бан, и в чём именно заключалось нарушение.
С учётом того что "Нарушение правил может привести к удалению оскорбляющего контента. Постоянное нарушение правил может привести к ограничению доступа или бану. Серьёзные нарушения моментально ведут к бану." данным модератором, очевидно, было усмотрено систематическое либо серьёзное нарушение правил. Прошу пояснить подробно, какое именно.


----------



## Kobal_rus

Особенно сильно это меня интересует с учётом следующего поста того же модератора, которым он объясняет своё нежелание банить, так сказать, противоположную сторону за прямые оскорбления:


Ysh said:


> это тема для бессмысленного бросанья какахами.
> никто никого тут ни разу ни в чем не убедил - и в стране не изменил.
> пусть бросаются (хотя лично я советую не лезть в это, смысла нет)


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Да что там улица, есть целый город Артём, названный "в честь" очередного большевистского коммунистического террориста, точнее, это было его погоняло.


А вот позвольте поинтересоваться: в связи с нынешними законами на тему клеветы, охраны истории на госуровне и всё такое, этому охуевшему уже в край говнюку Дохеру ничего не светит за такие совсем уж говнопосты, нет? Или "это другое"?
Что этот малолетний дебил ответит хоть как-то за базар на тему "террориста" в отношении исторического персонажа, даже и не надеюсь. Ну хоть как-то внимание привлечь.


----------



## KJA

Federation2014 said:


> А вот позвольте поинтересоваться: в связи с нынешними законами на тему клеветы, охраны истории на госуровне и всё такое, этому охуевшему уже в край говнюку Дохеру ничего не светит за такие совсем уж говнопосты, нет? Или "это другое"?
> Что этот малолетний дебил ответит хоть как-то за базар на тему "террориста" в отношении исторического персонажа, даже и не надеюсь. Ну хоть как-то внимание привлечь.


Опять походу чувства верующих задели


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> А вот позвольте поинтересоваться: в связи с нынешними законами на тему клеветы, охраны истории на госуровне и всё такое, этому охуевшему уже в край говнюку Дохеру ничего не светит за такие совсем уж говнопосты, нет? Или "это другое"?
> Что этот малолетний дебил ответит хоть как-то за базар на тему "террориста" в отношении исторического персонажа, даже и не надеюсь. Ну хоть как-то внимание привлечь.





Federation2014 said:


> Внезапно выяснилось, что Дохер - просто охуевший говноёб и защеканец. Так что это полностью нивелирует любые его претензии к кому-то ещё где бы то ни было.


До свидания, пособник большевистских террористов. Хотя, что ещё ожидать от человека с мразью и людоедом джугашвили на аватарке. Если ты его так любишь, примени все мои эпитеты к нему на свой счёт также. И да, у меня есть личные семейно-исторические причины ненавидеть коммунистических мерзавцев во главе со "сталиным". Надеюсь, они все горят в аду в самых жарких сковородках.


> в связи с нынешними законами на тему клеветы, охраны истории на госуровне и всё такое


Написал уже поди донос в НКВД, вполне по-коммунистически, задорно, как старшие "товарищи" делали.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот вам опять новая Аватарка


----------



## Дядя Сава

НУ ВСЁ СКАЙСРАПЕРСИТИ ОТ МЕНЯ С 8 М МАРТОМ ВОТ ТАК РЕШИЛ КАПСОМ НАПИСАТЬ


----------



## Pens74

как удалить пост?


----------



## svit_smr

Pens74 said:


> как удалить пост?


Никак, отредактируй и напиши del, модераторы со временем увидят и сами удалят.


----------



## Дядя Сава

Кстати Про череповецкого Хоттабыча меня Стариком Хоттабычем в школе под Новогодний Огонёк нарезжалии было Совеское время вот я ему логически Тёзска


----------



## petersgriff

А почему KJA забанен?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Скоро освободится.


----------



## |ook

Оскорбления форумчанина (мразь, русофобный мусор). Причем у *Dober_86 *подобный стиль общения — не редкость.


----------



## ancov

|ook said:


> Оскорбления форумчанина (мразь, русофобный мусор). Причем у *Dober_86 *подобный стиль общения — не редкость.


Нет.

Оппонент добёра - мультирег. Поэтому он в своём праве критиковать. Я извиняюсь, что не забанил метрохвака.


----------



## |ook

ancov said:


> Нет.
> 
> Оппонент добёра - мультирег. Поэтому он в своём праве критиковать. Я извиняюсь, что не забанил метрохвака.


Я не о критике напасал, а о конкретно оскорблениях. Сообщение Добера удалено; надо понимать, что оно будет восстановлено?


----------



## KJA

Хех..


|ook said:


> The moderator writes that the "report" actually does not work: "by the "report" icon your complaint is sent randomly to any forum moderator, from Australia to Greenland, so it doesn't work. I receive reports on posts in Arabic, Thai, Chinese, etc. Naturally, I press "do nothing""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyscraperCity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyscraperCity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## |ook

KJA said:


> Хех..


Что опять не так?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

|ook said:


> There was a discussion about moderation.


Moderation is the key to lasting enjoyment.


----------



## KJA

Там опять всю Экономику засрали специальной олимпиадой, нельзя ли вынести всё это в отдельную тему? Сравнение уровня жизни или подобную?


----------



## petersgriff

Достаточно забанить одного долбо*ба.


----------



## Nikomoto

Как только у усатого скрепоносца пятая точка подгорит тогда забанит. Терпите.))


----------



## ancov

Nikomoto said:


> Как только у усатого скрепоносца пятая точка подгорит тогда забанит. Терпите.))


Можно начинать банить?


----------



## serious

За что банят зак вайлд или как его там?


----------



## Kobal_rus

ancov said:


> Нет.
> Оппонент добёра - мультирег. Поэтому он в своём праве критиковать. Я извиняюсь, что не забанил метрохвака.


Только сейчас заметил.
Там не критика, а прямые оскорбления. Каким образом тогда действуют правила? Их применение зависит от личностей собеседников? Это должно быть как-то формализовано, чтобы можно было однозначно понять, кого можно называть мразью и мусором, а кого нет.


----------



## KJA

Kobal_rus said:


> Их применение зависит от личностей собеседников?


Само собой, это называется репутация!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Kobal_rus said:


> чтобы можно было однозначно понять, кого можно называть мразью и мусором, а кого нет.


Как это может быть не очевидно? Можно называть тех, кто является мразью и мусором.


----------



## coth

serious said:


> За что банят зак вайлд или как его там?


За то, что агрегационный бот


----------



## KJA

Alex_Msk said:


> Пиздец ты упоротая свинота. Ты просто так долго живёшь в дерьме, что тебе просто непонятно, как люди могут жить нормально.
> P.S. И шансов вылезти из дерьма у тебя нет никаких.


Я конечно всё понимаю, но может пора?


----------



## Dober_86

coth said:


> За то, что агрегационный бот


Это как?


----------



## KJA

Dober_86 said:


> Это как?


В общем случае это когда делаешь перепосты с СуН и даже не следишь чтобы они не повторяли посты которые уже есть


----------



## ancov

Да еще в нескольких темах одновременно одинаковые посты.


----------



## Дядя Сава

_Night City Dream_ said:


> 😍
> 
> это же знаменитая Виктория Снежная?


ООО Вы лично с ней знакомы


----------



## Federation2014

Найт может быть знаком и яично))


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Дядя Сава said:


> ООО Вы лично с ней знакомы


Виделся один раз.


----------



## Дядя Сава

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Виделся один раз.


С родимым пятном на лице или с чистым лицом без родимого пятна левая сторона нижняя губа левая шека это возможно сёстры близнецы фото меняются с родимого пятна на чистое лицо?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Дядя Сава said:


> С родимым пятном на лице или с чистым лицом без родимого пятна левая сторона нижняя губа левая шека это возможно сёстры близнецы фото меняются с родимого пятна на чистое лицо?


С родимым!


----------



## Дядя Сава

_Night City Dream_ said:


> С родимым!


А есть её копия но с чистым лицом без родимого пятна и она живёт рядом с проектом от ГК ПИК Лесной город Калуга!


----------



## KJA

Когда уже будут применяться правила против данного пользователя?



Alex_Msk said:


> гребаная балаболка


----------



## Alex_Msk

KJA said:


> Когда уже будут применяться правила против данного пользователя?


Перестань себя безобразно вести и молоть чушь - тогда и не будет по отношению к тебе таких реплик.


----------



## Дядя Сава

О Найт Сити Дрим Будет агент Виктории Снежной для SSC раз уш он лично с ней виделся


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну как там с Найт Сити Дримом ему за Викторией Снежной в Калугу съездить для SSC в её же в Калужские ветки агентом устроить её


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Пока не могу вырваться в Калугу. Дела.


----------



## Дядя Сава

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Пока не могу вырваться в Калугу. Дела.


Ну что Дела поделайте и лямс В Калугу вам а то в свой инстаграм природу да деревья и водоёмы фоткает Виктория Снежная


----------



## vartal

Дядя Сава said:


> Ну что Дела поделайте и лямс В Калугу вам а то в свой инстаграм природу да деревья и водоёмы фоткает


Взрыв мозга нужен, чтобы переварить написанное )


----------



## _Night City Dream_

vartal said:


> Взрыв мозга нужен, чтобы переварить написанное )


А ты весь пост цитируй, тогда и вопросов не возникнет.


----------



## Дядя Сава

У всё гости не дают в форуме посидеть это про моего дяденьку про его гостей


----------



## Дядя Сава

Вот Найт Сити Дрим и Проверит одиночная Виктория Снежная или всётаки близняшки тоесть сестра близнец есть в Калугу после того как он свои дела поделает и проверит всё это!!!!


----------



## Дядя Сава

У всё Виктория Снежная прочитала на ютубе про некого Найт Сити Дрима который один раз видел её!


----------



## Dober_86

Зачем ты пишешь всякую рандомную чушь не по теме топика?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Dober_86 said:


> Зачем ты пишешь всякую рандомную чушь не по теме топика?


Правила давным давно в Чайную превратились


----------



## Krosh

Дядя Сава said:


> Правила давным давно в Чайную превратились


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну всё я на Ютуб Аркадию Гершману написал что он Райсоннабле из SSC Город для Людей Урбанист


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Зачем ты пишешь всякую рандомную чушь не по теме топика?


Почему ты такой объёмно-нетолерантный?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Дядя Сава said:


> Ну всё я на Ютуб Аркадию Гершману написал что он Райсоннабле из SSC Город для Людей Урбанист


И что он ответил?


----------



## Дядя Сава

_Night City Dream_ said:


> И что он ответил?


Молчит он может Совпадение просто тёзска


----------



## Ysh

Вот и правильно. Советую всем его убрать в игнор.


----------



## Federation2014

Тут Кот в треде про Ф1 сделал мне замечание за копирование статей целиком, сославшись на п. 16 правил. Искренне не понимаю, почему не надо полностью постить материал, но ок, я готов при копировании каждого текста отрезАть последнее слово, например. Или даже целых 2. Не спорить же мне с модераторами.


----------



## Дядя Сава

о Срочно Моего Аватара Викторию Снежную Спасать надо от одного придурка в помощь Найт Сити Дрима который с ней один раз встречался Watch this story by Виктория Снежная on Instagram before it disappears. она сториес удалит так что срочно прочитать ей он смерти желает!


----------



## Federation2014

Камрады, Кот - он же, вроде как, мужского рода? Ну то есть ПМС всяких быть не должно, как у тян? А то непонятно, чего на ровном месте до меня дойопываться вдруг начал. Прям теряюсь в догадках.

ЗЫ Кстати, люто-бешено раздражающий тем, что постит только заголовки, Сурок - не его альтер эго часом?


----------



## ancov

Coth, можно попросить пользователя slipped в космических технологиях постить сокращённые варианты статей, а не статьи целиком? Меня он не слушает, обзывается нехорошо.


----------



## KJA

ancov said:


> Coth, можно попросить пользователя slipped в космических технологиях постить сокращённые варианты статей, а не статьи целиком? Меня он не слушает, обзывается нехорошо.


Да и Федю это тоже касается, засрал сегодня тем 10 своими копипастами.
Стоит ограничить перепосты статей тремя абзацами.


----------



## coth

ancov said:


> Coth, можно попросить пользователя slipped в космических технологиях постить сокращённые варианты статей, а не статьи целиком? Меня он не слушает, обзывается нехорошо.


Просто удаляй и всё. Со временем ему надоест. Перейдет на заголовки с выдержками.


----------



## coth

Federation2014 said:


> Камрады, Кот - он же, вроде как, мужского рода? Ну то есть ПМС всяких быть не должно, как у тян? А то непонятно, чего на ровном месте до меня дойопываться вдруг начал. Прям теряюсь в догадках.
> 
> ЗЫ Кстати, люто-бешено раздражающий тем, что постит только заголовки, Сурок - не его альтер эго часом?


Другой вариант - это отправиться в перманентный бан за остальными новостными агрегаторами.


----------



## Federation2014

coth said:


> Другой вариант - это отправиться с перманентный бан за остальными новостными агрегаторами.


Ну ок, размещаю только заголовки как послушный человек. Без какой-то полезной текстовой информации внутри, без фоток. Если другие форумчане будут предъявлять претензии, что это неудобно и неинформативно, то буду смело переадресовывать к тебе за разъяснениями.


----------



## Dober_86

Federation2014 said:


> Ну ок, размещаю только заголовки как послушный человек. Без какой-то полезной текстовой информации внутри, без фоток. Если другие форумчане будут предъявлять претензии, что это неудобно и неинформативно, то буду смело переадресовывать к тебе за разъяснениями.


Ага, учитывая, что со временем многие ссылки делаются нерабочими, зайдёшь на ветку, а там нифига и нет кроме заголовков и битых ссылок. И фотки бывает пропадают. Очень "мудрое" решение, конечно. Текст-то он на многие годы остаётся на форуме. Плюс, клинит скакать по сайтам, удобнее зайти на форум и почитать новость, никуда не переходя.

Странные какие-то правила. Особенно этот пункт, о котором речь.


----------



## Federation2014

Dober_86 said:


> Ага, учитывая, что со временем многие ссылки делаются нерабочими, зайдёшь на ветку, а там нифига и нет кроме заголовков и битых ссылок. И фотки бывает пропадают. Очень "мудрое" решение, конечно. Текст-то он на многие годы остаётся на форуме. Плюс, клинит скакать по сайтам, удобнее зайти на форум и почитать новость, никуда не переходя.
> 
> Странные какие-то правила. Особенно этот пункт, о котором речь.


Вот и я искренне удивился. Ну что поделать, буду соблюдать, пока у него мнение не поменяется. В перманентный бан же не хочеццо.


----------



## Stanislav.

Federation2014 said:


> Вот и я искренне удивился. Ну что поделать, буду соблюдать, пока у него мнение не поменяется. В перманентный бан же не хочеццо.


С одной стороны новостные ссылки часто действительно пропадают, с другой простыни с мобильных устройств копировать и листать сложно. Но для истории текст, наверное, лучше оставлять.



coth said:


> Другой вариант - это отправиться в перманентный бан за остальными новостными агрегаторами.


Тут есть персонажи, которые разжигают постоянно и ничего с ними не делается. А нормальным людям пермачем за новости угрожают.


----------



## Dober_86

Лучше с КС что-то сделайте, внушение там... А то, нафигачить по сто фоток в один пост? Пфф, да легко. 😀 А на странице 20 постов умещается, напомню. И страницы становятся бесконечными. Бывает, не всё и прогружается, как результат. Неужели сложно подобные фотопростыни разбивать хотя бы на 3-5 постов? Вот красота, из свежего: Городское благоустройство


----------



## Grblzzly

Dober_86 said:


> Лучше с КС что-то сделайте, внушение там... \


За такое бан нужно выписывать.


----------



## Federation2014

Я смотрю, остальные форумчане нормально копипастят. Кот, уведомляю, что я тогда продолжу делать то же самое. И если решишь вдруг яично меня за это карать - ну это будет нихера не объективно. Какими-то яичными счётами будет попахивать. И я наказание за это точно не приму как справедливое.

Тем более что за эти дни далеко не один форумчанин мне писал, что раскрытый текст в сообщении гораздо удобнее, чем переходить по заголовку куда-то там. Так что за мной конкретные люди, кт поддерживают.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Да, тот же Добер иногда выкладывает десятки килобайтов текста. Если правила, то для всех.


----------



## [email protected]

Federation2014 said:


> Я смотрю, остальные форумчане нормально копипастят. Кот, уведомляю, что я тогда продолжу делать то же самое. И если решишь вдруг яично меня за это карать - ну это будет нихера не объективно. Какими-то яичными счётами будет попахивать. И я наказание за это точно не приму как справедливое.
> 
> Тем более что за эти дни далеко не один форумчанин мне писал, что раскрытый текст в сообщении гораздо удобнее, чем переходить по заголовку куда-то там. Так что за мной конкретные люди, кт поддерживают.


Остальные-то копипастят равномерно, а ты - волонообразно, с ярко выраженными пятнично-субботними вечерними пиками, вот в глаза и бросается


----------



## Federation2014

[email protected] said:


> Остальные-то копипастят равномерно, а вот ты - волонообразно, с ярко выраженными пятнично-субботними вечерними пиками, вот в глаза и бросается


А модератор - он на то и модератор (а не тупой чинуша-формалист), чтобы к каждому иметь индивидуальный подход!


----------



## coth

Federation2014 said:


> Я смотрю, остальные форумчане нормально копипастят. Кот, уведомляю, что я тогда продолжу делать то же самое. И если решишь вдруг яично меня за это карать - ну это будет нихера не объективно. Какими-то яичными счётами будет попахивать. И я наказание за это точно не приму как справедливое.
> 
> Тем более что за эти дни далеко не один форумчанин мне писал, что раскрытый текст в сообщении гораздо удобнее, чем переходить по заголовку куда-то там. Так что за мной конкретные люди, кт поддерживают.


Я не могу за каждым бегать. Если увижу, то будет бан. Всех злостных новостных агрегаторов банят.


----------



## Federation2014

coth said:


> Я не могу за каждым бегать. Если увижу, то будет бан. Всех злостных новостных агрегаторов банят.


Ну ок. Хочешь войны - твоё дело и ответственность будет сугубо на тебе. 
Посмотрим, останешься ли ты после этого с громким самозванием лидера прайда.


----------



## KJA

Federation2014 said:


> Ну ок. Хочешь войны - твоё дело и ответственность будет сугубо на тебе.
> Посмотрим, останешься ли ты после этого с громким самозванием лидера прайда.


Фантомас разбушевался


----------



## _Night City Dream_

coth said:


> Я не могу за каждым бегать.


Не хочешь какать, не мучай попу. (С)


----------



## Federation2014

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Не хочешь какать, не мучай попу. (С)


Ахах, улыбнуло))


----------



## KJA

@coth, когда этого неадеквата забанят уже?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ну, I’m далеко не всегда неадекват, во всяком случае хочется верить.


----------



## |ook

Federation2014 said:


> Я смотрю, остальные форумчане нормально копипастят. Кот, уведомляю, что я тогда продолжу делать то же самое. Тем более что за эти дни далеко не один форумчанин мне писал, что раскрытый текст в сообщении гораздо удобнее, чем переходить по заголовку куда-то там. Так что за мной конкретные люди, кт поддерживают.


Этим людям, которые поддерживают, неплохо бы освежить в памяти правила форума: "SkyscraperCity falls under the fair use legal doctrine. This means it is not allowed to post *full* news articles."  https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/general-forum-rules.2271778/


----------



## Тчуйсе

А где чайная?


----------



## Alex_Msk

UNKL забанен - это была чья-то реинкарнация?


----------



## Federation2014

|ook said:


> Этим людям, которые поддерживают, неплохо бы освежить в памяти правила форума: "SkyscraperCity falls under the fair use legal doctrine. This means it is not allowed to post *full* news articles."  https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/general-forum-rules.2271778/


Йа аш ниипаццо впечатлился, ахха. Пеши исчо.

Найт, ты-то с какого буя это лайкнул?


----------



## Federation2014

Тчуйсе said:


> А где чайная?


В смысле где? Вроде, где и обычно.:dunno:


----------



## Тчуйсе

Federation2014 said:


> В смысле где? Вроде, где и обычно.:dunno:


Нет её для новых пользователей форума.


----------



## Dober_86

Тчуйсе said:


> А где чайная?


На месте. Но не для мультирегов. 🤷🏼‍♂️



Alex_Msk said:


> UNKL забанен - это была чья-то реинкарнация?


КЖА красноярский


----------



## Тчуйсе

Dober_86 said:


> На месте. Но не для мультирегов. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Я здесь лет шесть не был. И информации много новой и полезной выложил, так что не надо так ярлыки навешивать. 

Ну на нет и суда нет.


----------



## End ruuuu

Тчуйсе said:


> А где чайная?


Вроде 100 или 200 постов нафигачить надо чтобы заплыть в Чайную, типо так.


----------



## martin_marksman

Alex_Msk said:


> UNKL забанен - это была чья-то реинкарнация?





Dober_86 said:


> КЖА красноярский


Так вроде говорили что он из-за технических неполадок оказался в бане. Видимо, все же попал в немилость к Ysh.


----------



## raisonnable

End ruuuu said:


> Вроде 100 или 200 постов нафигачить надо чтобы заплыть в Чайную, типо так.


Где-то заплакал один амг…


----------



## orel2016

А за что Илкомбека забанили? Поляки так дисскусс ведут? 









ILCOMEBACK







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Ysh

Может кто из наших?


----------



## orel2016

Вряд ли. Он всегда корректно пишет


----------



## Ysh

Удалось снять бан
Но если снова будет в Польше писать, забанят опять.


----------



## Dober_86

winnipeg2020 said:


> Поздновато, батенька, вы очухались...это уже свершившийся факт. Ещё пять, максимум десять лет, и Россия перестанет быть независимым государством.


Канадский эгрегор духовности продолжает говнить. По-моему, этот псевдоинтеллектуал предрекал развал России прям "вот-вот" ещё лет пять назад. 😂


----------



## Тчуйсе

А это не харлам?


----------



## raisonnable

Тчуйсе said:


> А это не харлам?


Он самый.


----------



## Noncomfor

Господа модераторы, в который раз прошу обратить внимание (и забанить!) за прямые оскорбления и Добера и Алекса из Москвы. Либо отменяйте правила, либо соблюдайте!


----------



## [email protected]

Noncomfor said:


> Господа модераторы, в который раз прошу обратить внимание (и забанить!) за прямые оскорбления и Добера и Алекса из Москвы. Либо отменяйте правила, либо соблюдайте!


Будь нормальным, не будь душнилой. И бегать кричать про бан не придется.


----------



## Noncomfor

[email protected] said:


> Будь нормальным, не будь душнилой. И бегать кричать про бан не придется.


Нормальным? Поясни. И как это соотносится с правилами ресурса. Это ресурс про архитектуру, города, инфраструктуру и экономику или же это ресурс, где есть лишь одно »правильное« мнение, а в противном случае допустимы любые оскорбления, удаления сообщений И бан вне правил?


----------



## krasty

Noncomfor said:


> Нормальным? Поясни. И как это соотносится с правилами ресурса. Это ресурс про архитектуру, города, инфраструктуру и экономику или же это ресурс, где есть лишь одно »правильное« мнение, а в противном случае допустимы любые оскорбления, удаления сообщений И бан вне правил?


Добавь в игнор тех, кто по твоему мнению тебя оскорбляет и кто тебе не нравится. Будешь видеть только мнения, которые ты сочтёшь приемлемыми для себя - то есть свой нескончаемый монолог. Какие проблемы?


----------



## Noncomfor

krasty said:


> Добавь в игнор тех, кто по твоему мнению тебя оскорбляет и кто тебе не нравится. Будешь видеть только мнения, которые ты сочтёшь приемлемыми для себя - то есть свой нескончаемый монолог. Какие проблемы?


не по моему или какому-то другому субъективному мнению. использование мата, оскорблений это не субъективное мнение. 
либо нужно отменить правила и превратить ресурс в срач, либо соблюдать правила и уважать мнение оппонентов. Вас это тоже касается.


----------



## Kobal_rus

[email protected] said:


> Будь нормальным, не будь душнилой. И бегать кричать про бан не придется.





krasty said:


> Добавь в игнор тех, кто по твоему мнению тебя оскорбляет и кто тебе не нравится. Будешь видеть только мнения, которые ты сочтёшь приемлемыми для себя - то есть свой нескончаемый монолог. Какие проблемы?


Нет уж. Модерация она или есть, или её нет. А когда баны раздаются только в одну сторону по принципу политических предпочтений - это называется не модерация, а как-то иначе. В правилах нет таких понятий, как "душнила", зато есть "брань, матершинство и оскорбления", пункты *E 01* и *E 09*.


----------



## [email protected]

Noncomfor said:


> Нормальным? Поясни.


Поясняю: есть "по Уставу", а есть "по жизни". Ведешь себя "по Уставу", по Уставу же и получаешь.



Noncomfor said:


> И как это соотносится с правилами ресурса. Это ресурс про архитектуру, города, инфраструктуру и экономику или же это ресурс, где есть лишь одно »правильное« мнение, а в противном случае допустимы любые оскорбления, удаления сообщений И бан вне правил?


Очень странные противопоставления архитектуры, строительства и "бана за мнение". Одно другого не исключает.Не за архитектуру и строительство же бан/бриг выписывают.


----------



## Noncomfor

[email protected] said:


> Поясняю: есть "по Уставу", а есть "по жизни". Ведешь себя "по Уставу", по Уставу же и получаешь.
> 
> 
> 
> Очень странные противопоставления архитектуры, строительства и "бана за мнение". Одно другого не исключает.Не за архитектуру и строительство же бан/бриг выписывают.


Стоп. в каком месте по уставу я получал? в этой же ветке есть скрины моего бана. Где там устав? Почему одним пользователям разрешено хамить, оскорблять, материться, а других банят за совершенно простые слова? это называется цензура, а не правила.


----------



## Mccein

Прошу удалить данный пост или перенести в соответствующую тему из темы Городское благоустройство


T-Yoke said:


> Мордер суров, даже коммунистка мундеп Енгалычева не выдержала...
> View attachment 2289116


----------



## Noncomfor

Ancov! на каком основании уделяешь не нарушающие никакие правила сообщения?! Что за беспредел? Что за цензура? требую лишить прав модератора участника, грубо нарушающего правила сообщества!


----------



## ancov

У человека видимо не все дома... Мне на Вас вообще плевать, если честно. На Вас ворох жалоб идёт за хамство в отношении других участников Форума. Но пока Вас не банили, и меня пожалуйста не провоцируцте на эти действия. Потому что у Вас появится повод обвинить меня в предвзятом отношении. 

Нужны доказательства Вашего троллинга и неуважения? Да всё очень просто - по поиску Ваш никнейм и последние посты. Провокации и стукачество после этого. Говорю - как есть.


----------



## ancov

Просто пара скриншотов - это нормальный стиль общения, или он специально провоцирует юзеров на ответ?


----------



## ancov

Вы считаете нормальным общаться в таком тоне с этим персонажем? Я, как модератор, считаю нормальным выпилить его с этого форума. Просто из-за уважения к остальным участникам.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

photon said:


> Я удивлен. В чайной в открытую матерятся, оскорбляют и открыто проявляют ненависть на национальной почве. Причём модеры никак не останавливают определенный круг лиц. Может сразу соответствующим людям сообщить для проверки на предмет ч2. ст. 282 УК РФ?
> 
> Пускай даже кто-либо ошибается по предмету спора, возникает недопонимание, но скатываться до такого это уж совсем за гранью.


Пиши в прокуратуру.


----------



## orel2016

photon said:


> Я удивлен. В чайной в открытую матерятся, оскорбляют и открыто проявляют ненависть на национальной почве. Причём модеры никак не останавливают определенный круг лиц. Может сразу соответствующим людям сообщить для проверки на предмет ч2. ст. 282 УК РФ?
> 
> Пускай даже кто-либо ошибается по предмету спора, возникает недопонимание, но скатываться до такого это уж совсем за гранью.


Ты угрожаешь что-ли?


----------



## photon

orel2016 said:


> Ты угрожаешь что-ли?


Да мне в целом плевать. Просто удивлен, что на таком крупном форуме есть ксенофобский "филиал", где в открытую это процветает.


----------



## raisonnable

photon said:


> Да мне в целом плевать. Просто удивлен, что на таком крупном форуме есть ксенофобский "филиал", где в открытую это процветает.


Регистрация от 2013-го года…


----------



## photon

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Пиши в прокуратуру.


Зря смеешься. Я не хочу вредить форуму, но Роскомнадзор просто забанит на уровне провайдеров по 149-ФЗ. И для российской публики можно будет похоронить его. Поэтому я не понимаю, почему модераторы пропускают такое.


raisonnable said:


> Регистрация от 2013-го года…


Этой осенью впервые зашёл в чайную и в шоке сижу.


----------



## raisonnable

photon said:


> Этой осенью впервые зашёл в чайную и в шоке сижу.


Выходи обратно!


----------



## _Night City Dream_

photon said:


> Зря смеешься. Я не хочу вредить форуму, но Роскомнадзор просто забанит на уровне провайдеров по 149-ФЗ. И для российской публики можно будет похоронить его.


Даже и не думал смеяться. Забанит - и пофиг. Или ты из тех, для кого форум - неотъебленная часть жизни?


----------



## sergey63

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Даже и не думал смеяться. Забанит - и пофиг. Или ты из тех, для кого форум - неотъебленная часть жизни?


Я из тех. Где мне ещё брать новости из психушки? Ну и где подскажут советом по даче, если не тут? Не на форум хаусе же. Сейчас популярностью пользуются всякие ТГ каналы, тик токи и другие бесовские и не удобные средства общения. Ну и где ещё почитать про токосъёбы?


----------



## photon

raisonnable said:


> Выходи обратно!


Ну уж нет  Бывает забавно читать всякий бред.  Но меня удивила паранойя и зацикленность на национальностях. Это что-то новенькое. Какая-то квинтэссенция пропаганды Киселева Соловьева и дикой провинциальной маргинальности.


_Night City Dream_ said:


> Даже и не думал смеяться. Забанит - и пофиг. Или ты из тех, для кого форум - неотъебленная часть жизни?


Мне интересно про строительные проекты в разных регионах читать.


----------



## orel2016

А ты нерусский что-ли?


----------



## _Night City Dream_

photon said:


> Мне перечилсить правила форума, по которым должны быть забанены около 5 человек с этой ветки за мат, подстрекательство, оскорбления, ненависть на национальной почве?


Вот тебе тут же и подстрекательство, и оскорбление, и ненависть к маргиналам:


photon said:


> Ну уж нет  Бывает забавно читать всякий бред.  Но меня удивила паранойя и зацикленность на национальностях. Это что-то новенькое. Какая-то квинтэссенция пропаганды Киселева Соловьева и дикой провинциальной маргинальности.


----------



## raisonnable

photon said:


> Какая-то квинтэссенция пропаганды Киселева Соловьева и дикой провинциальной маргинальности.


Тебе её на ТВ не хватает?


----------



## [email protected]

Что-то душнильных нонконформистов развелось на форуме


----------



## photon

orel2016 said:


> А ты нерусский что-ли?


Допустим, эскимос с Чукотки. И что?


_Night City Dream_ said:


> Вот тебе тут же и подстрекательство, и оскорбление, и ненависть к маргиналам:


сову на глобус натянул


raisonnable said:


> Тебе её на ТВ не хватает?


Я ТВ не смотрю. Государственная пропаганда в интернете тоже встречается.


----------



## coth

Как там люди между собою общаются в закрытом форуме только для избранных - это по большой части между ними. Большая часть не парится. Если ты не считаешь себя другом кого-то, чтоб терпеть от него откровенное общение, и считаешь, что тебя лично оскорбили, то есть функция Report. Такие сообщения по доносам почти всегда удаляют.


----------



## Alex_Msk

photon said:


> Да мне в целом плевать. Просто удивлен, что на таком крупном форуме есть ксенофобский "филиал", где в открытую это процветает.


Чувак, ненависть к России в твоей голове процветает. Куда мне обратиться? Где лечат недоумков?


----------



## Alex_Msk

photon said:


> Я удивлен. В чайной в открытую матерятся, оскорбляют и открыто проявляют ненависть на национальной почве. Причём модеры никак не останавливают определенный круг лиц. Может сразу соответствующим людям сообщить для проверки на предмет ч2. ст. 282 УК РФ?
> 
> Пускай даже кто-либо ошибается по предмету спора, возникает недопонимание, но скатываться до такого это уж совсем за гранью.


Список разжигателей ненависти на форуме всем известен:
Metro-Hvac
Photon
Noncomfor
Redpill
Otvertka
Pmurov
Kobal_rus
Несколько альтернативно одаренных почему-то решили, что могут навязывать окружающим свою русофобию, и пропагандировать ненависть к России, цинично презирая мнение остальных форумчан. В ход идут ложь, манипуляции с цифрами, подстрекательство. Все средства для них хороши.
И долго это будет продолжаться? Сколько ещё они будут отравлять своим присутствием форум?


----------



## raisonnable

photon said:


> Я ТВ не смотрю. Государственная пропаганда в интернете тоже встречается.


Тогда откуда ты знаешь, что вещает Соловьёв/Кисилёв? 🤔


----------



## _Night City Dream_

photon said:


> сову на глобус натянул


Не подстрекай и не оскорбляй, пожалуйста.


----------



## raisonnable

Alex_Msk said:


> Kobal_rus


Ну хз, я бы его в этот список не вносил. Остальные да, какие-то неадекваты, которые тусуются только в срачных темах.


----------



## Alex_Msk

raisonnable said:


> Ну хз, я бы его в этот список не вносил. Остальные да, какие-то неадекваты, которые тусуются только в срачных темах.


Ну не знаю. Постоянно стонет и плачется про бедность в России и тд. Обесценивает/отрицает достижения и прогресс в нашей стране.
Сам получил столько плюшек от правительства России за 3-х детей, что купил дом (имея якобы зарплату 40 тыс рублей). Мне бы было стыдно и позорно, живя в Екатеринбурге, родив троих детей, сидеть на жопе ровно на зарплате 40 тыс рублей. Или он лжёт о своей «нищенской» зарплате.


----------



## photon

coth said:


> что тебя лично оскорбили, то есть функция Report. Такие сообщения по доносам почти всегда удаляют.


Я сам редко пишу, в адрес других людей куча оскорблений, мат. Всего лишь несколько тем читаю во флудильне. Это ещё даже остальные не смотрю. 

Вот даже выше этот олежка, местный националист, что-то тут пытается сказануть.


Alex_Msk said:


> Чувак, ненависть к России в твоей голове процветает.


Чувак, с тобой разговор обычно сводится к тому, что ты пытаешься влезать в темы, в которых абсолютно не разбираешься. Поэтому думаешь, что кто-то про что-то наговаривает.

Иди отучись хотя бы в университете. Тебе сто раз уже другие люди указали на твою безграмотность.


raisonnable said:


> Тогда откуда ты знаешь, что вещает Соловьёв/Кисилёв? 🤔


Ты вообще внимательно читаешь текст?


photon said:


> Я ТВ не смотрю. *Государственная пропаганда в интернете тоже встречается*.


----------



## raisonnable

photon said:


> Ты вообще внимательно читаешь текст?


А ты внимательно читаешь, что пишешь?


photon said:


> Это что-то новенькое. Какая-то квинтэссенция пропаганды Киселева Соловьева и дикой провинциальной маргинальности.





photon said:


> Я ТВ не смотрю. Государственная пропаганда в интернете тоже встречается.


Откуда ты знаешь, какая пропаганда у Кисилёва/Соловьёва, если их не смотришь?


----------



## raisonnable

Alex_Msk said:


> Обесценивает/отрицает достижения и прогресс в нашей стране.


Ну это уже какая-то охота на ведьм


----------



## Krosh

raisonnable said:


> ... неадекваты, которые тусуются только в срачных темах.


Так в срачных темах только и есть жизнь. 
А в теме про трамваи даже за велосипед не поговорить - сотрут.


----------



## krasty

photon said:


> Ну уж нет  Бывает забавно читать всякий бред.  Но меня удивила паранойя и зацикленность на национальностях. Это что-то новенькое. Какая-то квинтэссенция пропаганды Киселева Соловьева и дикой провинциальной маргинальности.
> 
> Мне интересно про строительные проекты в разных регионах читать.


"Я за плюрализм мнений, но есть только моё мнение и неправильное". Классика


----------



## Noncomfor

Правила на сайте не работают. За мнение высказанное по всем правилам, но неугодное модератору, следует бан. Что говорит о политической цензуре. При этом Прямое нарушение правил со стороны «угодных» юзеров полностью игнорируется и в лучшем случае запись подтирается. Примеров тому множество. Нужно либо отменять правила вообще, либо следить за неукоснительным их соблюдением. А уж такие товарищи как Алекс из Москвы заслуживают пожизненный бан.


----------



## [email protected]

Noncomfor said:


> Нужно либо отменять правила вообще,....


И тогда вам подобные изойдут с форума, потому не будет препятствий донести, что вы делаете, и кто вы после этого. Причем доступно на уровне "восьмилетний мальчик" (как сказал покойный Рома Трахтнберг, это способен понять даже восьмилетний мальчик, если он не глухой или @@@нутый)
Стукачей нигде не любят. Даже на форумах.


----------



## Kobal_rus

Alex_Msk said:


> Ну не знаю. Постоянно стонет и плачется про бедность в России и тд. Обесценивает/отрицает достижения и прогресс в нашей стране.
> Сам получил столько плюшек от правительства России за 3-х детей, что купил дом (имея якобы зарплату 40 тыс рублей). Мне бы было стыдно и позорно, живя в Екатеринбурге, родив троих детей, сидеть на жопе ровно на зарплате 40 тыс рублей. Или он лжёт о своей «нищенской» зарплате.


Ты, я так понимаю, табличку ведёшь с информацией о "врагах народа". Это некоторые и на других форумах делают, выглядит довольно забавно, но заставляет задуматься о причинах. 
Кстати, можешь пока что не волноваться за свои налоги. Я сейчас не получаю из них ни копейки, не положено, хотя дети и всё остальное никуда не делось. Буду исправлять это, с паршивой овцы государства хоть шерсти клок. И я тебе уже говорил, что все те "плюшки" составили 5% бюджета стройки. 
А про бедность и отсталость я буду писать, пока она существует, то есть примерно всегда. Это не запрещено правилами, так что тебе остаётся лишь смириться или отправить меня в игнор, увы.
И не забывай известный принцип: выдающиеся умы обсуждают идеи, средние умы - события, мелкие умы - людей. 



raisonnable said:


> Ну это уже какая-то охота на ведьм


Вот такое вот отношение к мнению других людей. Если в чём-то не согласен, не нравится - значит, враг, и его нужно изживать всеми возможными способами. Оскорбления, жалобы, всё в ход идёт. Ладно на форуме, пофиг, это просто говорильня, но оно и в реальную жизнь так же уходит потихоньку. История, похоже, спустя век поворачивает на ту же ветку своей спирали. Большой террор, маккартизм, культурная революция получат преемников и в этом веке, пусть и в форме фарса.

А модерация... Ну что делать, она тут хоть какая-то есть, пусть иногда выборочная и однобокая. Модеры такие же разные, с различными взглядами, тут хотя бы совсем отбитых нет.


----------



## Alex_Msk

^^ пособия по беременности и во время декретного отпуска, материнский капитал федеральный 483 тыс р + областной 146 тыс р, плюс ежемесячные пособия на каждого ребёнка, плюс освобождение от транспортного налога, это всего 5% бюджета стройки?

У тебя бюджет строительства дома 30 млн рублей? Или ты опять лжёшь?


----------



## Noncomfor

[email protected] said:


> И тогда вам подобные изойдут с форума, потому не будет препятствий донести, что вы делаете, и кто вы после этого. Причем доступно на уровне "восьмилетний мальчик" (как сказал покойный Рома Трахтнберг, это способен понять даже восьмилетний мальчик, если он не глухой или @@@нутый)
> Стукачей нигде не любят. Даже на форумах.


По существу есть что ответить? что значит стукачей? это сайт для псевдопатриотов или ресурс для свободного обсуждения тем про строительству, инфраструктуре, экономике? 
и, да- могу привести десятки скринов с нарушениями правил «избранными« юзерами. Есть что ответить на тему правил?


----------



## Alex_Msk

Noncomfor said:


> По существу есть что ответить? что значит стукачей? это сайт для псевдопатриотов или ресурс для свободного обсуждения тем про строительству, инфраструктуре, экономике?
> и, да- могу привести десятки скринов с нарушениями правил «избранными« юзерами. Есть что ответить на тему правил?


Тебя здесь не любят не только из-за того что ты стукач.
А в принципе за твою манеру издеваться над теми, с кем общаешься, на постоянное обесцененивание оппонентов в диалоге, за ЧСВ и только единственное правильное мнение - собственное.
При этом на Леонардо да Винчи ты явно не тянешь Ты мне напоминаешь павлина или доморощенного наполеончика


----------



## [email protected]

Noncomfor said:


> По существу есть что ответить? что значит стукачей? это сайт для псевдопатриотов или ресурс для свободного обсуждения тем про строительству, инфраструктуре, экономике?
> и, да- могу привести десятки скринов с нарушениями правил «избранными« юзерами. Есть что ответить на тему правил?


По существу я тебе писал не раз. Твоя неспособность воспринимать - это не моя проблема.


----------



## serious

Alex_Msk said:


> Metro-Hvac
> Photon
> Noncomfor
> Redpill
> Otvertka
> Pmurov
> Kobal_rus


Бастрыкину отправь на утверждение, ему самое оно. Вроги норода


----------



## Noncomfor

Alex_Msk said:


> Тебя здесь не любят не только из-за того что ты стукач.
> А в принципе за твою манеру издеваться над теми, с кем общаешься, на постоянное обесцененивание оппонентов в диалоге, за ЧСВ и только единственное правильное мнение - собственное.
> При этом на Леонардо да Винчи ты явно не тянешь Ты мне напоминаешь павлина или доморощенного наполеончика


О, очередные оскорбления от неудачника по жизни по всем направлениям?))


----------



## Noncomfor

[email protected] said:


> По существу я тебе писал не раз. Твоя неспособность воспринимать - это не моя проблема.


А теперь приведи факты нарушения правил. Или признайся в собственной неправоте. Я привёл конкретные доказательства. Могу ещё десятки скринов привести. А вот ты обычный лжец. Как и твой друг забавной ориентации) вы с ним семья? (напоминаю, что ни словом не нарушаю ни одно правило сообщества)


----------



## Noncomfor

[email protected] said:


> По существу я тебе писал не раз. Твоя неспособность воспринимать - это не моя проблема.


Человек, кидающий обвинения и неспособный привести ни одного доказательства, в русском языке обозначается вполне определённым словом.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Noncomfor said:


> Человек, кидающий обвинения и неспособный привести ни одного доказательства, в русском языке обозначается вполне определённым словом.


Нонкомфор?


----------



## Noncomfor

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Нонкомфор?


о. Ещё один из семьи Алекса объявился? Ну давай, приведи примеры) иначе и ты там же будешь. Будь мужчиной, а не лгуном.


----------



## Alex_Msk

^^ надеюсь модераторы оценят тот трэш, который полился бурным потоком от нонкомфора.


----------



## Topoliok

Да-да, обязательно сходите и посмотрите, какой там "обсёр" ) Заодно оцените, как же старательно прошёрстывают форумчане из Приморья ветки хабаровского раздела  Такое выискивание возможности обидеться совсем не просто так... очень уж нужно спровоцировать модератора на ошибки, впрочем это безуспешные попытки. Глэд прямо глыба, можно только удивляться его терпению.


----------



## bam4232

Ну ещё бы) Для вас Глэд - мечта-модератор, с ним у вас полный карт-бланш на генерацию оффтопов про город, не имеющий к хабаровской ветке абсолютно никакого отношения, на который, по вашим же заявлениям, вам всем там "абсолютно по..", однако негативные посты о нём в вашей ветке мелькают с завидной периодичостью. При этом, когда вам делают об этом замечание, то сразу летят обвинения в создании срача, начинается гоньба и улюлюканье, и всё это проходит при попустительстве Вашего Глэда. Нас с Добером в одни из таких "дебатов", вообще, в бриг закинули, при том, что мы обосновали свою позицию, но её Глэд пропустил мимо ушей, и вместо этого притянул причину, чтобы нас кинуть в бриг, этим самым заткнув.


----------



## Topoliok

Делают замечания ))) Не много ли на себя берёте? ) В хабаровской ветке много и хорошего про Владивосток пишут, и сами же хабаровчане замечательно одергивают, если начинается вываливание за пределы правил кем-либо, не важно откуда этот пользователь... Глэд с этим тоже борется, как с любыми нарушениями в любом другом подконтрольном разделе, так что вранье про его лояльность к выпадам вне правил - на совести заявителя (давно конфликтующего с модератором, опять же: сколько терпения, когда это тоже прямо запрещено правилами). Ну так ты напишешь всё же ответ - *какие правила форума были нарушены по этой твоей этой ссылке и якобы прикрыты модератором*? Мне конечно очень импонирует эдакая наивность и честность в том, что ты честно говоришь, что не справедливости ищете, а конкретно нужно сковырнуть Глэда. Шикарное чистосердечное признание. И не надо строить из себя зайчиков-пушистиков... вы с Добером... хех )) это скорее синоним срачегенерирования ) Предупреждения и бриги у того же Добера частенько, и вовсе не от Глэда )


----------



## bam4232

Ветка, к слову, называется "О недостатках *Хабаровска*", находится в хабаровском разделе:

R06









R06, E06









R06, E06









E03


----------



## bam4232

Topoliok said:


> давно конфликтующего с модератором, опять же: сколько терпения, когда это тоже прямо запрещено правилами


Я с ним отнюдь не конфликтую, с чего ты такой вывод сделал? У меня, как у участника форума, вызывает вопросы его подход к модерации, и когда происходили прецеденты, я об этом открыто говорил ему до того момента, пока не получил от него бриг, больше смысла в диалоге с ним не вижу, но по модерации вопросы так же остались, соответственно, теперь вот кнопка "report" в помощь.



> Мне конечно очень импонирует эдакая наивность и честность в том, что ты честно говоришь, что не справедливости ищете, а конкретно нужно сковырнуть Глэда. Шикарное чистосердечное признание.


Выше написал, чего "ищу".


----------



## glad

Даже в суть разговора bam4232 не захотел вникнуть. SLASH_2 и Forester_27 критически пишут и о Хабаровске и о Владивостоке в соответствующей ветке. "такое же дно". Пофигу, быстрее жаловаться надо.


----------



## bam4232

Да? А по-моему, как раз, Форестера, а за ним, естественно, и Декстера, который ни одной негативной дискуссии о Владивостоке в вашей ветке не пропускает, вообще не в ту степь отнесло от темы "О недостатках Хабаровска", после оффтоп-вброса Слэша.


----------



## Topoliok

Абсолютное натягивание совы на глобус с этими всеми R06 и тп.. По делу претензия только в том, что этот довольно безобидный обмен мнениями не в профильной ветке. Ну так это часто на форуме, модераторы постоянно переносят в соответствующие треды, если обсуждение завязалось не в том треде, это вовсе не криминально. А намеренное провоцирование из п.R06 - это вовсе не такое обсуждение, а когда намеренно идут и под нос подсовывают оскорбительной форме негатив, или по общероссийским с желанием специально "обосрать". Вы же сами штудируете хабаровскую ветку и оскорбляетесь за каждую запятую, устраиваете из ничего скандал. Обсуждение в паре Хабаровск-Владивосток неизбежны, все соседние регионы так или иначе интересуются друг другом, сравнивают, замечают достоинства и недостатки, это нормально в пределах правил.


----------



## bam4232

Ты можешь как угодно это разукрашивать, но провокации, негатив в сторону соседнего города и региона - это система именно хабаровского раздела, и это со стороны модератора никак не пресекается.


----------



## glad

Считаю, очередной провокацией со стороны bam4232 Поэтому согласно *E 08*. будет наказан. Но как всегда, даю шанс избежать наказания.Достаточно в течение 2 -х суток публично написать, что погорячился.Это будет просьба модератора.Если, нет, то согласно правил форума *E 23*. последует наказание с 16 декабря.


----------



## Grblzzly

glad said:


> Считаю, очередной провокацией со стороны bam4232 Поэтому согласно *E 08*. будет наказан. Но как всегда, даю шанс избежать наказания.Достаточно в течение 2 -х суток публично написать, что погорячился.Это будет просьба модератора.Если, нет, то согласно правил форума *E 23*. последует наказание с 16 декабря.


msasha_65 с нами нет, а дело его живет. Если действительно bam4232 будет забанен, то хабаровские модераторы пробьют очередное (казалось бы непробиваемое) дно.


----------



## [email protected]

Grblzzly said:


> msasha_65 с нами нет, а дело его живет. Если действительно bam4232 будет забанен, то хабаровские модераторы пробьют очередное (казалось бы непробиваемое) дно.


Одно только присутствие мультирегов Харлама и Бревна чего стоит. Но ведь это другое (с).

Какое я там правило нарушил констатацией фактов?


----------



## Grblzzly

[email protected] said:


> Какое я там правило нарушил констатацией фактов?


Какой кстати это год был, когда msasha забригал сразу десяток форумчан за несогласие с его модерацией?))


----------



## Topoliok

[email protected] said:


> Одно только присутствие мультирегов Харлама и Бревна чего стоит. Но ведь это другое (с).


где присутствие? Их мультиреги забанены вообще-то.


----------



## [email protected]

Grblzzly said:


> Какой кстати это год был, когда msasha забригал сразу десяток форумчан за несогласие с его модерацией?))


2018 вроде.


----------



## Topoliok

bam4232 said:


> Ты можешь как угодно это разукрашивать, но провокации, негатив в сторону соседнего города и региона - это система именно хабаровского раздела, и это со стороны модератора никак не пресекается.


это абсолютная неправда, таких негативов на форуме полно, того же Добера осекли по Краснодару на днях, вашего в сторону Хабаровска так вообще нисколько не меньше. Но хабаровчане просто за вами не бегают и не кляузничают по этому поводу.


----------



## Grblzzly

[email protected] said:


> 2018 вроде.


Вот и сейчас нас тут всех забанят за пререкания с модератором))


----------



## Topoliok

Вроде взрослые люди, а делаете автоматический перенос от вашего одного негативного опыта с МСаша на совершенно другого человека. Чем вас-то Глэд задел?! Вы же даже не попробовали в ситуацию вникнуть, а уже накинулись. Дурдом. 😖
Но bam4232 надо отдать должное, умело использует.


----------



## Grblzzly

Topoliok said:


> Вроде взрослые люди, а делаете автоматический перенос от вашего одного негативного опыта с МСаша на совершенно другого человека. Чем вас-то Глэд задел?! Вы же даже не попробовали в ситуацию вникнуть, а уже накинулись. Дурдом. 😖
> Но bam4232 надо отдать должное, умело использует.


Дело в том как этот Глэд ответил. В Мсашином стиле - так и сквозит самодурство. Извинись тут перед всеми, и может быть я смилостивлюсь и не забаню тебя. И конечно же любимые Сашины E 21, E 23, скольких он там перебанил по ним, прикрывая своих любимых Харлама, Бревно и собственное Эго? Ассоциация по-моему явная.


----------



## Topoliok

Grblzzly said:


> Дело в том как этот Глэд ответил. В Мсашином стиле - так и сквозит самодурство. Извинись тут перед всеми, и может быть я смилостивлюсь и не забаню тебя. И конечно же любимые Сашины E 21, E 23, скольких он там перебанил по ним, прикрывая своих любимых Харлама, Бревно и собственное Эго? Ассоциация по-моему явная.


Просто видите маленькую вершинку айсберга, это провоцирование Глэда идёт постоянно не первый год. Сашу, кстати тоже знатно колупали, методика действенная.


----------



## [email protected]

Topoliok said:


> где присутствие? Их мультиреги забанены вообще-то.


Естессно, когда Бревно в силу не очень дальней видности полезло со своим очень важным для него собственным мнением в федеральные ветки - тогда и прихлопнули, а до этого ни-ни


----------



## Тчуйсе

Это я вкусно сюда сегодня зашёл


----------



## Topoliok

приветствуем не прихлопнутого мультирега ))


----------



## Ysh

Я почитал что там пишут по ссылкам.
На мой взгляд наезд на Глэда не обоснован. Это из серии "мне не нравится что на форуме пишут, поэтому модераторов в отставку и пусть они мне сделают форум, который меня устроит". При этом что-то не видно очереди из желающих чистить форум.
Все-таки невозможно заставить людей общаться так как каждому из участников было бы приятно.
Также на мой взгляд Глэд тактично и добросовестно модерирует довольно сложный раздел форума - и вместо благодарности выслушивает от юзеров какой он такой-сякой.
Однако же и банить просто за несогласие с позицией - тоже неправильно.
Давайте вернемся к нормально практике репортов по конкретным оскорбительным постам, и мы будем их удалять.


----------



## bam4232

Topoliok said:


> вашего в сторону Хабаровска так вообще нисколько не меньше


Во-первых, враньё, и ты это знаешь.
Во-вторых, ты сейчас сам подтвердил мои слова о негативе, хотя до этого отрицал. Браво.


----------



## bam4232

glad said:


> Считаю, очередной провокацией со стороны bam4232 Поэтому согласно *E 08*. будет наказан. Но как всегда, даю шанс избежать наказания.Достаточно в течение 2 -х суток публично написать, что погорячился.Это будет просьба модератора.Если, нет, то согласно правил форума *E 23*. последует наказание с 16 декабря.


Что и требовалось доказать. Вот и весь смысл диалогов с тобой. Так, в принципе, и прошлый раз было, когда ты проигнорил размещение провокационного видео от хабаровского репортёришки, давно хайпующего на ДВ-сраче, и не имеющего, по своему содержанию, никакого отношения к Хабаровску, но выждал причину и пришил бриг за слово "говножурналист".


----------



## Dober_86

bam4232 said:


> Ну ещё бы) Для вас Глэд - мечта-модератор, с ним у вас полный карт-бланш на генерацию оффтопов про город, не имеющий к хабаровской ветке абсолютно никакого отношения, на который, по вашим же заявлениям, вам всем там "абсолютно по..", однако негативные посты о нём в вашей ветке мелькают с завидной периодичостью. При этом, когда вам делают об этом замечание, то сразу летят обвинения в создании срача, начинается гоньба и улюлюканье, и всё это проходит при попустительстве Вашего Глэда. Нас с Добером в одни из таких "дебатов", вообще, в бриг закинули, при том, что мы обосновали свою позицию, но её Глэд пропустил мимо ушей, и вместо этого притянул причину, чтобы нас кинуть в бриг, этим самым заткнув.


Хабаровским и бывшеньким уже 10 с лишним лет дескать на Владивосток пох... Только на деле калом поливают всё эти 10 лет время от времени, стало вроде пореже, но это всегда было, так что чему ты удивляешься. Хабаровская секция всегда была жутко антивладивостокской, да ещё под крышей земели, который всю дичь прикроет, если надо попки подотрёт, сопельки хабаровским эмигрантам и жителям вытрет, владивостокцев нехороших кто смеет сказать что-то на нападки, забанит. Канадец так делал, сейчас едва ли лучше. И они ещё о нейтралитете и непредвзятости рассказывают)) или как условные топольки жалуются о 'провокациях владивостокцев', если они смеют вдруг реагировать на высеры о их городе, да ещё и написанные под в сурдинку за спиной, в другом разделе! Помнишь такое, я не раз помню подобные жалобы)) Ржака просто – насрал хабаровчанин, причём без повода, если владивостокец это вдруг увидел-указал, то он провоцирует – во логика. Всегда диву давался... это как раз в приморской секции не интересен Хабаровск и никогда не обсуждается, тем более в негативном ключе, заняты своими делами и регионом, а вот там к северу всё не успокоятся.

П.С. Редко туда хожу, тем более, не пишу, но смотрю, ничего меняется в Ха королевстве. 🤢

А по итогу ещё и тебя забанят. Может и меня заодно, чтобы неповадно было. Уже такое бывало. А выплески хабаровских останутся, да и дальше будут возникать периодически, благо есть кому покрывать.


----------



## Dober_86

Grblzzly said:


> msasha_65 с нами нет, а дело его живет. Если действительно bam4232 будет забанен, то хабаровские модераторы пробьют очередное (казалось бы непробиваемое) дно.


Вообще-то уже вот так с потолка баниили и Бам и меня тогда одновременно. Даже не о городах шла речь, а о каком-то неприятном глуповатом журналисте из Хабаровска (святого Хабаровска; и даже журналисты из него не критикуемы и неприкасаемы!!)

Глэд это не модератор (третейский судья) в нормальном смысле, это Ежов какой-нибудь или Лаврентий Палыч. Такое же самоуправство, упоение властью. Есть априори виновные к которым только дай повод прикопаться и те, кого трогать нельзя, что бы ни, причем водораздел прозодит по самому примитивному географическому принципу, пока землячеству, прям как у пресловутого мсаши было, даже, может быть, похлеще.

...И тебя за 'дно' тоже надо бы забанить. 😉 Вообще, немного удивительно, как ты, Грызли, даже не вникая в контекст точно подметил суть. 👌Хотя, на канадском примере, видать, научены, а это его продолжение, такая же политика.


----------



## Dober_86

glad said:


> Считаю, очередной провокацией со стороны bam4232 Поэтому согласно *E 08*. будет наказан. Но как всегда, даю шанс избежать наказания.Достаточно в течение 2 -х суток публично написать, что погорячился.Это будет просьба модератора.Если, нет, то согласно правил форума *E 23*. последует наказание с 16 декабря.


А что ж ты, самый лучший объективный модер, якобы строго и дотошно следующий каждому пункту правил, упорно не банил месяцами мультирегов Бревна и Харлампия, пока их московские юзеры не заметили и как следствие они не были немедленно выставлены на мороз? Где ж бы был со сводом правил форума, которому только и хватает хуцпы разве что трясти правилами и наказаниями перед владивостокцами, расчехляя банхаммер? Что ж не банил жёстких нарушителей правил форума, которые как тараканы лезут на форум кучей аккаунтов, особенно о Бревне речь, куда смотрел? Риторические вопросы. И ты ессно уйдёшь от ответа, потому что прекрасно знаешь, что ведёшь лицемерную и двойную игру и ответить по существу на это тебе нечего, зато опять меня забанишь, делов-то.

Ну и баньте. Плевать. Надо же было когда-то все наблюдения последнего года, или когда там тебя возвели в модеры, высказать без обиняков, как есть. Надеюсь только, тебя рано или поздно лишат этой привилегии ибо не справился от слова совсем.


----------



## bam4232

Dober_86 said:


> причем водораздел прозодит по самому примитивному географическому принципу, пока землячеству


Это факт.
К слову, за всю историю ДВ-секции, модераторы её ни разу территориально не находились на ДВ, что тоже странно на мой взгляд.


----------



## Topoliok

bam4232 said:


> Во-первых, враньё, и ты это знаешь.
> Во-вторых, ты сейчас сам подтвердил мои слова о негативе, хотя до этого отрицал. Браво.


Ты что-то путаешь, я не отрицал негатива. Ты просто смешиваешь вообще любое мнение и критические суждения с *негативом, который нарушает правила.* Так вот, нарушающих правила форума в цитатах и по ссылке нет, именно это я утверждал. А додумывать конечно можешь что угодно твоей черепной коробке  Только во вранье не стоит обвинять на этих додумываниях, ок?
P.S. Добер во всей "красе". Стая сложная, вот точно.


----------



## bam4232

Какие додумывания, у тебя всё в порядке? Я дал прямую цитату твоего утверждения, которое является враньём.


----------



## Dober_86

bam4232 said:


> Это факт.
> К слову, за всю историю ДВ-секции, *модераторы её ни разу территориально не находились на ДВ*, что тоже странно на мой взгляд.


Это не криминал, на самом деле, главное, чтобы не было сильных перекосов/предпочтений.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Grblzzly said:


> Какой кстати это год был, когда msasha забригал сразу десяток форумчан за несогласие с его модерацией?))


Уже больше - два года. Тогда прямо праздник на НГ был, когда его сняли с поста модератора.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Topoliok said:


> Просто видите маленькую вершинку айсберга, это провоцирование Глэда идёт постоянно не первый год. Сашу, кстати тоже знатно колупали, методика действенная.


Ничего не имею против Глада и его даже не знаю. Но Саша сам кого хочешь колупал, по поводу и без. Не нужно говнецо называть сахаром.


----------



## bam4232

Grblzzly said:


> msasha_65 с нами нет, а дело его живет


Мне, кстати, не так давно на вопрос о том, куда он запропал, его земляки озвучили такую версию (спойлер: во всём виноват Добер  ):


----------



## Grblzzly

bam4232 said:


> Мне, кстати, не так давно на вопрос о том, куда он запропал, его земляки озвучили такую версию (спойлер: во всём виноват Добер  ):


Ну какой-то момент человек слишком сильно поверил в свою непогрешимость, и отправил в бриг одновременно человек 10. Подняли вопрос в международной ветке о его модераторстве, лычки с него сняли. Вынести он этого не смог и по собственному желанию покинул форум. Насколько я помню, Добер в этом не участвовал.


----------



## raisonnable

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Ничего не имею против Глада и его даже не знаю. Но Саша сам кого хочешь колупал, по поводу и без. Не нужно говнецо называть сахаром.


Бесполезно, жители Хабаровска (бывшие и нынешние) непогрешимы априори. Они даже с бревном общались, который население России (читай население Хабаровска тоже) с дерьмом открытым текстом мешал. Всё божья роса.


----------



## Ysh

Какие страсти кипят.
Надеюсь, коллеги в модераторском форуме поучаствуют в обсуждении.
Пока что кроме меня и Глэда мнений там не прозвучало.
Прошу поменьше ненормативной лексики. Она точно не способствует решению проблемы.


----------



## bam4232

raisonnable said:


> Бесполезно, жители Хабаровска (бывшие и нынешние) непогрешимы априори.


Тоже факт, но когда мы им подобное пишем, нас, опять же, освистывают, называют провокаторами и гонят с их форума. Потому я, в один из таких моментов, решил прекратить там какое-либо общение и полемику, а просто перейти к репортам, за что меня Глэд там пару раз удостоивал постов в виде "смотрите, bam4232 нажаловался на вас" (собственно, чуть выше скрин подобного примера двухдневной давности) 
Когда решил написать сюда, честно, не предполагал, что некоторые хабаровчане настолько знамениты за пределами ДВ-ветки, и что на форуме, касаемо этого, мнение совпадает с нашим, с тем отличием, что тут одни из них заметно потише себя ведут, а другие, некогда смелые, и вовсе отмалчиваются, хотя Глэд в местной ветке почти сразу процитировал моё первое сообщение отсюда, написав, что я побежал искать поддержку к федералам 🤔
PS. справедливости ради, замечу, что в хабаровской ветке много хороших ребят, которых интересно читать, с кем можно нормально общаться, действительно обмениваясь мнениями, и которые с этих провокациях никогда не участвуют.


----------



## Dober_86

bam4232 said:


> Мне, кстати, не так давно на вопрос о том, куда он запропал, его земляки озвучили такую версию (спойлер: во всём виноват Добер  ):
> View attachment 2498595





Grblzzly said:


> Ну какой-то момент человек слишком сильно поверил в свою непогрешимость, и отправил в бриг одновременно человек 10. Подняли вопрос в международной ветке о его модераторстве, лычки с него сняли. Вынести он этого не смог и по собственному желанию покинул форум. Насколько я помню, *Добер в этом не участвовал*.


Да, есть отдельные персонажи с какой-то паранойей на мой счёт – что я де полфорума за ниточки дёргаю и руковожу процессами: Мсашу я "сгноил", Харлама тоже я забанил, Димасика, постоянно пишу репорты направо-налево, имею в друзьях чуть ли не всех российских модеров (хотя никого оффлайн не знаю, более того, даже не общаемся в соцсетях или где-то ещё), и вообще, Кеннеди тоже я заказал! 😀


----------



## Krosh

Dober_86 said:


> ... и вообще, Кеннеди тоже я заказал! 😀


Про Христа ещё не сознался. Да и с убийством Осириса как-то не всё ещё до конца понятно.

К сожалению, в хабаровской секции наблюдаю проявления синдрома младшего брата, что меня сильно огорчает. Раньше эти тёрки между городами были обычно исключительно в области шуток и дружеского подкалывания. Зачем это сейчас разогревается до более высокого уровня - искренне не понимаю. Разве что кому-то надо вектор недовольства переключить. Впрочем, сознаюсь, что из-за недостатка времени последние год-два в хабаровском разделе почти не бываю и той переписки, из-за которой всё случилось, не читал. Но аура настороженного отношения к словам соседей с юга там была и есть. И её надо учитывать, когда что-то туда хочешь написать. Неприятно, да.


----------



## bam4232

Dober_86 said:


> Да, есть отдельные персонажи с какой-то паранойей на мой счёт – что я де полфорума за ниточки дёргаю и руковожу процессами: Мсашу я "сгноил", Харлама тоже я забанил, Димасика, постоянно пишу репорты направо-налево, имею в друзьях чуть ли не всех российских модеров (хотя никого оффлайн не знаю, более того, даже не общаемся в соцсетях или где-то ещё), и вообще, Кеннеди тоже я заказал! 😀


Локальный масон, получается 🤔



> Но Вдк в Хбр разделе тыкать, укалывать, а то и откровенно поливать г-ом можно невозбранно. Так всегда было.


Заметь, два раза мы эту тему поднимали, и оба раза нас затыкали бригом под разными предлогами, лишь бы лодку не раскачивали  Второй раз, так вообще, опасную ситуацию создали - вышли ажно в фед. ветку. Вон, @5key, попытался было узнать причину нашего брига в местной чайной, так его тут же осёк Самый Справедливый В Мире Модератор.


----------



## bam4232

Krosh said:


> Раньше эти тёрки между городами были обычно исключительно в области шуток и дружеского подкалывания. Зачем это сейчас разогревается до более высокого уровня - искренне не понимаю. Разве что кому-то надо вектор недовольства переключить.


Там харкнуть в соседний регион и его столицу разок-другой в месяц даже местные СМИ-то не брезгуют, что говорить о форуме, где подобные высеры, естественно, радостно репостятся и смакуются, выдаваясь за "альтернативное мнение, которое не обязано Вам всем тут нравиться!!11"


----------



## Grblzzly

На самом деле, после ухода msasha лучшим кандидатом на модерство в дальневосточном разделе был 5key. Glad ожидаемо пошел по стопам своего предшественника...


----------



## bam4232

Я за то, чтобы в ДВ-ветке был второй модератор от Владивостока. Это абсолютно справедливо, и только так можно будет решить существующую проблему землячества со стороны хабаровчан.


----------



## Dober_86

Grblzzly said:


> На самом деле, после ухода msasha лучшим кандидатом на модерство в дальневосточном разделе был 5key. Glad ожидаемо пошел по стопам своего предшественника...


Или Ivanovs, но он что-то активность на форуме снизил до минимума, судя по всему.


----------



## krasty

Страсти - то какие в провинции творятся


----------



## Тчуйсе

Grblzzly said:


> msasha


А если бы Мартынов остался сейчас модером, то темы в чайной уже были бы закрыты на НГ или нет?


----------



## raisonnable

Тчуйсе said:


> А если бы Мартынов остался сейчас модером, то темы в чайной уже были бы закрыты на НГ или нет?


Это вроде с первого января делалось.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Тчуйсе said:


> А если бы Мартынов остался сейчас модером, то темы в чайной уже были бы закрыты на НГ или нет?


Господи, спасибо тебе за то, что этот самодур больше не модератор!


----------



## Alex_Msk

Просьба модераторов обратить внимание на нового юзера 0077. Можно определить, чей это мультирег?


----------



## Stanislav.

Может все не профильные разделы закрыть как чайную? А то тучи троллей посты в экономике набивают, потом в чайную идут. Мне без зарницы чьих они взглядов, пользы форуму от них нет. Пусть все кто регистрируются с нуля идут в разделы своего региона.


----------



## Kobal_rus

Alex_Msk said:


> Просьба модераторов обратить внимание на нового юзера 0077. Можно определить, чей это мультирег?





Alex_Msk said:


> Не п*зди.





Alex_Msk said:


> Ещё раз не п*зди.


Ты ещё имеешь наглость что-то писать в этой теме? 

Господа модераторы, объясните применение правил. Выражения типа "не п*зди" считаются здесь допустимыми? Если да, то не удивляйтесь, когда форум превратится в токсичную помойку.


----------



## Alex_Msk

^^ ложь и манипуляцию фактами с целью искажения/очернения нужно выявлять. Особенно когда такое происходит от троллей-мультирегов, которые сознательно превращают форум в помойку.

Кобаль_рус, ты тоже кстати часто занимаешься манипулированием и искажением информации. Некрасиво.


----------



## Kobal_rus

Alex_Msk said:


> ^^ ложь и манипуляцию фактами с целью искажения/очернения нужно выявлять. Особенно когда такое происходит от троллей-мультирегов, которые сознательно превращают форум в помойку.
> 
> Кобаль_рус, ты тоже кстати часто занимаешься манипулированием и искажением информации. Некрасиво.


Проблема в том, что ты в своей священной борьбе с врагами Родины слишком часто переходишь от разоблачения манипуляций и выявления искажений к прямым оскорблениям пользователей.
И да, манипуляции и искажения не запрещены правилами форума, по крайней мере, пока они не противоречат *E 24, R 03 * или *R 06* .
Оскорбления пользователей прямо нарушают *E 01* и *E 09* .
И меня весьма удивляет очень выборочное применение этих правил.


----------



## Alex_Msk

^^ значит ты сознаёшься, что занимаешься на форуме искажением информации? 
Фу, это низко. Уважения к тебе ноль.


----------



## serious

ты как блат на форуме заработал, Alex_Msk? Ты просто тефлоновый


----------



## photon

Тут вообще модеры есть? 

В очередной раз Alex_Msk вылез из берлоги и зашёл вчера в тред демографии. Развел срач. Я сейчас зашёл почитать и увидел, что тред потерли и вообще закрыли!!! 

Люди сидели, нормально общались, обменивались полезной информацией. В очередной раз пришёл убогий и добился закрытия треда.

Я одно понять не могу. Это чей то кореш? Вы бухаете вместе или он бабки платит модерам? Почему нулевая реакция? Он в открытую матюками кроет людей.


----------



## Alex_Msk

Фотон, срач разводишь ты. И оскорбления идут от тебя. Но ты этого типа не замечаешь, или что?

И ещё пара таких же как ты тебе поддакивают.

Я тебя предупреждаю - хватит манипулировать, лгать, искажать информацию.


----------



## anrie.molino

Прошу почистить от оффтопа последние страницы этой замечательной темы








А/п Краснодар


Вы видимо не в курсе о строительстве Сибуром Аэропорта в Тобольске... А причем тут аэропорт Тобольска, который вы наверное тоже не в курсе, уже сдан и принимает ВС. Только для начала поинтересуйтесь"основной" географией полетов из Тобола и самим так называемым аэропортовым комплексом, который...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## photon

Alex_Msk said:


> Фотон, срач разводишь ты. И оскорбления идут от тебя. Но ты этого типа не замечаешь, или что?
> 
> И ещё пара таких же как ты тебе поддакивают.
> 
> Я тебя предупреждаю - хватит манипулировать, лгать, искажать информацию.


Да я вообще редко захожу и пишу во флудилке.  

Даже в этом треде выше на тебя люди жалуются. То бишь ты своим присутствием бесишь уже откровенно многих людей. Хотя лично я своё мнение о тебе сложил, читая пару тройку тредов, но этого оказалось вполне достаточно. Получается, что ты срачи разводишь вообще везде, где только можно. Кроме непосредственно срачей ещё куча матюков, за которые почему-то тебя не банят.

Я бы предпочел, чтобы ты вообще ничего не писал хотя бы в теме демографии. Пускай там люди общаются, мнениями делятся. Это интересно читать. Твои бессмысленные реплики там никому не нужны. Тебе это уже десятки людей говорили. Ты только сбиваешь такт разговора, влезая со своей тупостью и оскорблениями.


----------



## User87

Ребята, вы же можете всё в личке обсудить. Я обычно любой напряг переводил в личку, чтобы не засирать треды. Мож давайте так?
А то еще и треды блочить из-за этого начнут.


----------



## photon

User87 said:


> Ребята, вы же можете всё в личке обсудить. Я обычно любой напряг переводил в личку, чтобы не засирать треды. Мож давайте так?
> А то еще и треды блочить из-за этого начнут.


Зачем что-то обсуждать в ЛС и тем более тратить время на таких личностей? Я не к нему обращаюсь, а к модерам. Почему они его не банят? Этот же вопрос выше многие задавали, ответа не последовало.



User87 said:


> А то еще и треды блочить из-за этого начнут.


Так их и так уже блочат! Поэтому я и спрашиваю, почему людей не банят? Я хочу читать интересные дискуссии, а не матюки со срачами в совокупности с тупостью, когда то ли охранник то ли таксист пытается вставить свое мнение в экономические и демографические темы.


----------



## Alex_Msk

photon said:


> когда то ли охранник то ли таксист пытается вставить свое мнение в экономические и демографические темы.


А ты сам кто?) люди, делающие оскорбительные обесценивающие выводы, как правило сами лузеры в квадрате.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Ysh said:


> Объявление:
> 
> МСаша отныне не модератор.
> Его место в Чайной займет raisonnable.
> 
> Надеюсь, на этом скандал исчерпан и на форуме будет больше порядка.


Вот этот исторический пост. 😍


----------



## ancov

Боже, какими вы были наивными...


----------



## [email protected]

ancov said:


> Боже, какими вы были наивными...


Перестройка - она и на форуме Перестройка


----------



## Витёк

Уважаемые модераторы, просьба решить проблему, которая образовалась в Крымской секции (Общем региональном форуме). Один из ваших коллег занимается грязными вещами и использует модераторские функции в личных целях. Я ранее писал, что назначение *RS* модератором Крымской секции это ошибка, т.к. те, кто его назначил модератором не знали, что он из Севастополя и у него присутствует набор фобий и комплексов по отношению к столице Крыма - Симферополю. Этот весь набор тянется за ним ещё с украинских времён, а став модератором, так совсем все границы перешёл.

Что же происходит в Крымской секции, а происходит неадекватный пздц, который творит этот "модератор". Есть много городов на форуме между которыми постоянно идут споры, для форума это нормально, споры между Симферополем и Севастополем не исключение. Вот только почему-то в наших спорах любое позитивное упоминание о Симферополе или же какое-то преимущество Симферополя над Севастополем сопровождается истерикой от *RS* и его севастопольской команды. Идёт враньё от него (неоднократно его ловили на лжи) и от его команды оскорбления в адрес Симферополя и его жителей. И после такого включается однобокая "модерация", где предупреждения идут не севастопольцам, а симферопольцам, сообщения которых он удаляет и закрывает им доступ в темы, а севастопольцев поощеряет личным лайком. Таких случаев десятки.

Теперь совсем уж пошли неадекватные действия, за которые надо лишать модераторских функций. Любимая тема севастопольцев *СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ и КРЫМ | Демография* 
Тут идут постоянные споры и вот в недавнем таком споре севастопольцы распространяли дезинформацию и язвительные комментарии, на что получили корректные ответы от симферопольцев опровергающие их писанину, вот только почему-то сообщения симферопольцев *RS* поудалял, а своих земляков не удалил и наградил лайками. Дальше пошли действия, которые показывают, что модераторство используется в личных целях, началось редактирование моих сообщений. Вот просто, что не нравится и на что у него нет ответов вырезается, а часть оставляет, ну это же просто бредовая ситуация: #1,786 , #1,796 
Идём дальше, вот сообщение севастопольца #1,825 , на него идёт корректный ответ от меня и от другого форумчанина из Симферополя. И что в итоге? Всё как всегда удаляются симферопольские сообщения, а сообщение севастопольца вместо удаления и предупреждения чтоб не провоцировал поощряется лайком от "модератора". 

*Ну и вишенка на торте неадекватности:* #1,829 
Это сообщение форумчанина из Екатеринбурга, тут ярчайшая картина закомплексованности от такого "модератора". Часть сообщения о Севастополе оставил, а часть сообщения про Симферополя стёр. Вот просто посыл о том, что в Севастополе может быть население 600-700 тысяч оставил, а то что в Симферополе тоже может быть население больше чем официальные данные стёр. Даже не знаю как тактично описать такие действия.

Есть ещё куча нечистых действий от него. Не только я задавал ему вопросы почему он так делает, но в ответ тишина, поэтому приходится тут писать. Просьба не игнорировать и лишить *RS* модераторских функций.


----------



## Dober_86

Питерский glad опять меня забанит. Кто вообще чужака сделал модератором ДВ-секции, нас спросили вообще?! Мало канадца было что ли. Этот даже хуже. Вахтёра синдром. Хабаровские поливают всяких политиков, публичных людей часто, слова против не скажет, а тут прям поди ты... Ну я же из "другого" лагеря, не повезло, так сказать, родиться хабаровчанином)


----------



## bam4232

Для истории, так сказать:








В посте Добера речь идёт о губернаторе Хабкрая Михаиле Дегтярёве.


----------



## glad

Dober_86 said:


> Питерский glad опять меня забанит. Кто вообще чужака сделал модератором ДВ-секции, нас спросили вообще?! Мало канадца было что ли. Этот даже хуже. Вахтёра синдром. Хабаровские поливают всяких политиков, публичных людей часто, слова против не скажет, а тут прям поди ты... Ну я же из "другого" лагеря, не повезло, так сказать, родиться хабаровчанином)


Стёр оскорбление,здесь.Хорошо.


----------



## Ysh

Dober_86 said:


> Питерский glad опять меня забанит. Кто вообще чужака сделал модератором ДВ-секции, нас спросили вообще?! Мало канадца было что ли. Этот даже хуже. Вахтёра синдром. Хабаровские поливают всяких политиков, публичных людей часто, слова против не скажет, а тут прям поди ты... Ну я же из "другого" лагеря, не повезло, так сказать, родиться хабаровчанином)


Ппц вы как дети. Стыдоба.


----------



## Ysh

Витёк said:


> Есть ещё куча нечистых действий от него. Не только я задавал ему вопросы почему он так делает, но в ответ тишина, поэтому приходится тут писать. Просьба не игнорировать и лишить *RS* модераторских функций.


Опять ссора между двумя городами.
Нельзя просто так человека лишить полномочий. Нужно аргументированно объяснить это "наверху" в администрации форума.
Из-за спора о демографии? Неубедительно.


----------



## coth

Витёк said:


> Уважаемые модераторы, просьба решить проблему, которая образовалась в Крымской секции (Общем региональном форуме). Один из ваших коллег занимается грязными вещами и использует модераторские функции в личных целях. Я ранее писал, что назначение *RS* модератором Крымской секции это ошибка, т.к. те, кто его назначил модератором не знали, что он из Севастополя и у него присутствует набор фобий и комплексов по отношению к столице Крыма - Симферополю. Этот весь набор тянется за ним ещё с украинских времён, а став модератором, так совсем все границы перешёл.
> 
> Что же происходит в Крымской секции, а происходит неадекватный пздц, который творит этот "модератор". Есть много городов на форуме между которыми постоянно идут споры, для форума это нормально, споры между Симферополем и Севастополем не исключение. Вот только почему-то в наших спорах любое позитивное упоминание о Симферополе или же какое-то преимущество Симферополя над Севастополем сопровождается истерикой от *RS* и его севастопольской команды. Идёт враньё от него (неоднократно его ловили на лжи) и от его команды оскорбления в адрес Симферополя и его жителей. И после такого включается однобокая "модерация", где предупреждения идут не севастопольцам, а симферопольцам, сообщения которых он удаляет и закрывает им доступ в темы, а севастопольцев поощеряет личным лайком. Таких случаев десятки.
> 
> Теперь совсем уж пошли неадекватные действия, за которые надо лишать модераторских функций. Любимая тема севастопольцев *СЕВАСТОПОЛЬ и КРЫМ | Демография*
> Тут идут постоянные споры и вот в недавнем таком споре севастопольцы распространяли дезинформацию и язвительные комментарии, на что получили корректные ответы от симферопольцев опровергающие их писанину, вот только почему-то сообщения симферопольцев *RS* поудалял, а своих земляков не удалил и наградил лайками. Дальше пошли действия, которые показывают, что модераторство используется в личных целях, началось редактирование моих сообщений. Вот просто, что не нравится и на что у него нет ответов вырезается, а часть оставляет, ну это же просто бредовая ситуация: #1,786 , #1,796
> Идём дальше, вот сообщение севастопольца #1,825 , на него идёт корректный ответ от меня и от другого форумчанина из Симферополя. И что в итоге? Всё как всегда удаляются симферопольские сообщения, а сообщение севастопольца вместо удаления и предупреждения чтоб не провоцировал поощряется лайком от "модератора".
> 
> *Ну и вишенка на торте неадекватности:* #1,829
> Это сообщение форумчанина из Екатеринбурга, тут ярчайшая картина закомплексованности от такого "модератора". Часть сообщения о Севастополе оставил, а часть сообщения про Симферополя стёр. Вот просто посыл о том, что в Севастополе может быть население 600-700 тысяч оставил, а то что в Симферополе тоже может быть население больше чем официальные данные стёр. Даже не знаю как тактично описать такие действия.
> 
> Есть ещё куча нечистых действий от него. Не только я задавал ему вопросы почему он так делает, но в ответ тишина, поэтому приходится тут писать. Просьба не игнорировать и лишить *RS* модераторских функций.


Большая часть удалённых сообщений к демографии не имела никакого отношения - политика, да личностные отношения.


----------



## Витёк

Ysh said:


> Опять ссора между двумя городами.
> Нельзя просто так человека лишить полномочий. Нужно аргументированно объяснить это "наверху" в администрации форума.
> Из-за спора о демографии? Неубедительно.


Нет, это не только споры о демографии, а всё в комплексе:
1. Систематическое выставление в негативном свете Симферополя
2. Поощрение провокационных высказываний своих земляков в адрес другого города 
3. Ненадлежащее выполнение функций модератора 
4. Использование функций модератора в личных целях
5. Неадекватные действия 

По первому пункту множество действий, после которых ставить такого человека модерировать Крым и Симферополь явное издевательство над симферопольцами.
По второму пункту, из последнего случая я скидывал ссылку на сообщение #1,825 , до этого так же было множество случаев, где были лайки вместо порицания.
Третий пункт выходит из второго, вместо предупреждения/удаления провокационного сообщения почему-то удаляются сообщения симферопольцев. 
Четвёртый, самый главный. Удаление сообщений симферопольцев, когда он понимает, что не вывозит спор, ограничение доступа в темы симферопольцам, редактирование симферопольских и крымских тем по своему желанию, неадекватные высказывания "объединить все симферопольские темы в одну включая транспорт" и т.д. 
Пятый. Ложь, постоянная неадекватная реакция на позитивные упоминания Симферополя или же в споре с Севастополем. Удаление или редактирование сообщений как ему хочется и опять-таки почему-то удаляются и редактируются в большинстве своём сообщения от симферопольцев. Ну и из последнего сообщение #1,829 , оставить то, что ему понравилось о Севастополе и удалить, что не понравилось про Симферополь. Это явно подтверждает все его фобии в отношении Симферополя.


----------



## Витёк

coth said:


> Большая часть удалённых сообщений к демографии не имела никакого отношения - политика, да личностные отношения.


Большинство сообщений было удалено просто так, просто потому что они от симферопольцев и так захотелось RS. Вы же модератор, просмотрите эти удаленные и редактированные сообщения:

Сообщение #1,785 от Аристарха Игнатова, это сообщение было удалено, там был ответ Амирану и севастопольцу. Где там политика? Там всё по демографии. 

Сообщение #1,786 , о котором я писал выше, где здесь политика? Это ответ на реплику. Почему сообщение редактируется по своему желанию? Эта часть сообщения была удалена.









Сообщение #1,787 от Аристарха Игнатова, который согласился с моей позицией и дополнил от себя. Но его сообщение было удалено.

Сообщение #1,829 , где здесь политика, личностные отношения? Посмотрите это сообщение до редактирования от RS. 

Сообщение #1,825, какое это отношение имеет к Демографии? Почему это сообщение он не удалил, а удалил мой ответ #1,826, который абсолютно был корректен, в нём не было никакой политики, а было опровержение данного ошибочного суждения.


----------



## bam4232

Ysh said:


> Ппц вы как дети. Стыдоба.


Если конфликты возникают регулярно, по одному и тому же сценарию, может дело всё-таки не в нас, и может всё-таки стоит обратить внимание на проблему, которую мы описывали в декабре, и Вы мне даже в личке один раз ответили, но потом откланялись.


----------



## Аристарх Игнатов

В связи с вышеизложенным от форумчанина "Витька" хочу подчеркнуть правоту его высказываний и добавить от себя следующее: данный форум предназначен для предоставления информации по регионам которая, так же, образуется и истолковывается в том числе и в спорах между участниками различных сообществ. А действия модератора, о котором идет речь, нарушают правила форума, когда информация (после его "корректировок" и безнаказанного самодурства) трактуется однобоко, тем самым лишая права получать полноценную картину о крымских реалиях. Пропадает всяческое желание наполнять информацией данный ресурс и вести конструктивные дискуссии после ничем не обоснованных и регулярных удалений сообщений (не нарушающих ни единого правила данного ресурса). Прошу принять меры по урегулированию данной проблемы для сохранения дальнейшего конструктива на сайте.


----------



## Ysh

Я напишу RS, поговорю с ним.


----------



## Dober_86

glad said:


> Стёр оскорбление,здесь.Хорошо.


Извини, правда. Меня бомбануло. Плюс на фоне плохих новостей того утра на личном фронте, настроение было -200, что называется. Правда, стыдно теперь. Отдышался, переписал чуть позже. 🙄 Всё же не стоит заходить на форум в дерьмовом расположенит духа, сколько раз себе уже говорил... Ну, тот наш диспут в ДВ-рюмочной остаётся в силе, а за пост, о котором говоришь, приношу извинения. Бывает что ненавижу всех и себя в первую очередь, такое было настроение, когда писал тут первоначально. Не стоит так делать, конечно.


----------



## Dober_86

Ysh said:


> Ппц вы как дети. Стыдоба.


Не согласен. Возможно, и даже очень вероятно, ты просто будучи московским модером, не знаешь всего контекста ДВ-дискурса на форуме последних лет 8, а там накопилось взаимных претензий. Дыма без огня не бывает.


----------



## glad

Dober_86 said:


> Извини, правда. Меня бомбануло. Плюс на фоне плохих новостей того утра на личном фронте, настроение было -200, что называется. Правда, стыдно теперь. Отдышался, переписал чуть позже. 🙄 Всё же не стоит заходить на форум в дерьмовом расположенит духа, сколько раз себе уже говорил... Ну, тот наш диспут в ДВ-рюмочной остаётся в силе, а за пост, о котором говоришь, приношу извинения. Бывает что ненавижу всех и себя в первую очередь, такое было настроение, когда писал тут первоначально. Не стоит так делать, конечно.


Принято.Для этого и даю три дня.Сразу не баню.


----------



## Витёк

Ysh said:


> Я напишу RS, поговорю с ним.


Поговорите, пусть сам откажется быть модератором. Если не захочет, то есть ещё материал по пункту 3, если надо предоставлю.


----------



## coth

Витёк said:


> Большинство сообщений было удалено просто так, просто потому что они от симферопольцев и так захотелось RS. Вы же модератор, просмотрите эти удаленные и редактированные сообщения:
> 
> Сообщение #1,785 от Аристарха Игнатова, это сообщение было удалено, там был ответ Амирану и севастопольцу. Где там политика? Там всё по демографии.
> 
> Сообщение #1,786 , о котором я писал выше, где здесь политика? Это ответ на реплику. Почему сообщение редактируется по своему желанию? Эта часть сообщения была удалена.
> View attachment 2667294
> 
> 
> Сообщение #1,787 от Аристарха Игнатова, который согласился с моей позицией и дополнил от себя. Но его сообщение было удалено.
> 
> Сообщение #1,829 , где здесь политика, личностные отношения? Посмотрите это сообщение до редактирования от RS.
> 
> Сообщение #1,825, какое это отношение имеет к Демографии? Почему это сообщение он не удалил, а удалил мой ответ #1,826, который абсолютно был корректен, в нём не было никакой политики, а было опровержение данного ошибочного суждения.


Подавляющее большинство удалённых сообщений - это выяснение отношений с грузином и французом.

Что до твоего сообщения, то все цифры остались. А фразы, типы - "эксперты, в отличае от тебя" - это переход на выяснение отношений. Да и прикрывать свою личную точку зрения якобы экспертным мнением - это как минмум некрасиво. Я за это наказываю.


----------



## Витёк

coth said:


> Подавляющее большинство удалённых сообщений - это выяснение отношений с грузином и французом.
> 
> Что до твоего сообщения, то все цифры остались. А фразы, типы - "эксперты, в отличае от тебя" - это переход на выяснение отношений. Да и прикрывать свою личную точку зрения якобы экспертным мнением - это как минмум некрасиво. Я за это наказываю.


Не совсем понял на счёт цифр, поясните.

Это не переход на выяснение отношений, это продолжающийся спор, РС не является экспертом в области демографии. Что значит некрасиво и за что наказывать? Моя личная точка зрения исходит из мнения экспертов, которую я подкрепляю ссылками: «Если регионы последуют примеру Севастополя, результаты переписи нужно будет выкинуть на помойку» | newsvo.ru — новости Вологодской области








Эксперты Forbes усомнились в росте населения Севастополя


Статистические данные, говорящие об опережающем росте населения Севастополя, могут быть завышены, считает Forbes.




sevastopol.su


----------



## coth

Эксперты Forbes - это очень громко сказано. Это обычные журналисты, котрые ничуть не умнее простых форумчан тут. Строить различного рода конспирологии и догадки может каждый. Для этого не нужно быть экспертом. Но закрывать рот собеседнику прикрываясь чем-то написанным где-то на стене, мол это эксперт, а ты нет - это как минимум некрасиво.

Это называется *argumentum ad verecundiam* 





Argument from authority - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Витёк

coth said:


> Эксперты Forbes - это очень громко сказано. Это обычные журналисты, котрые ничуть не умнее простых форумчан тут. Строить различного рода конспирологии и догадки может каждый. Для этого не нужно быть экспертом. Но закрывать рот собеседнику прикрываясь чем-то написанным где-то на стене, мол это эксперт, а ты нет - это как минимум некрасиво.
> 
> Это называется *argumentum ad verecundiam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argument from authority - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


1. Я не закрывал рот собеседнику и готов был выслушать его аргументы, я только ЗА конструктивный спор. Но как раз "рот закрыли" мне и симферопольцам, это по-вашему красиво?
2. Вы наверно только заголовок прочитали, в самой статье есть имена экспертов.

...Миграционный прирост населения Севастополя — известная демографам приписка, она уже обсуждалась *экспертами* на конференциях, *утверждает профессор кафедры экономической и социальной географии России географического факультета МГУ* Наталья Зубаревич. Не может найти разумного статистического объяснения масштаба показателей миграции и *директор Института демографии имени А.Г. Вишневского* Михаил Денисенко...

Скажите ещё раз на счёт цифр, что там не так?


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну вот вам новая аватарка от Вики


----------



## MountainKing

Привет! Модераторы, можно попросить как то снять бан или хотя бы дать временный? дали за 1 троллинг сообщение никакой жести не писал сами понимаете где. Я уже прочитал эту темку и понял что не надо было лезть в политические ветки других стран. Прописать вечный бан возможность не упустили конечно же. Я так понял там полная свобода у модов. С домашнего компьютера даже отписать никому не могу и новые акки сразу банятся а мне лишь попросить надо. создал в другом месте аккаунт . Я абсолютно адекватен и понимаю предупреждения, мне форум по строительным веткам сильно нужен. Плиз.


----------



## Витёк

*coth, *я понимаю, что Вы хотите оправдать действия коллеги, выставляя его действия как удаление сообщений не имеющих отношения к Демографии, но это не так. Он злоуподребляет положением модератора и удаляет сообщения симферопольцев, которые ему не нравятся. Начались удаления сообщений от Аристарха Игнатова, 2 сообщения до #1,786 и одно после (это только то, что успели зафиксировать), затем пошли удаления и редактирование моих сообщений. Причём в сообщении #1,786 удалил ту часть сообщения, которая ему не понравилась, в общении с Вами я подтвердил это скриншотом и свою позицию в сообщении ссылками на информацию от экспертов. Затем было провокационное сообщение #1,825 и мой ответ #1,826, который был абсолютно корректен и к спору "француза" с "грузином" отношения не имел, но его удалил RS. Как это понимать? Севастопольцу за его сообщение не выносится предупреждение и оно не удаляется, а ответ симферопольца удаляется. Получается одним привилегии, а другим цензура. 

Ну и самое главное это сообщение форумчанина из Екатеринбурга *#1,829*. Часть текста о Севастополе, которая понравилась RS-у оставлена, а часть текста про Симферополь удалена. Явное злоупотребление положением модератора.

Всё о чём написано выше это лишь ситуация, которая произошла недавно, такие ситуации точь-в-точь регулярно повторяются на протяжении нескольких лет во многих темах (демография, административное деление, инфраструктура, транспорт, чайная и т.д.). Схема простая: сообщения форумчан из одного города постоянно удаляются, угрозы баном, закрытие доступа в темы, а форумчанам из его города полная свобода действий от распространение лжи до оскорблений Симферополя и его жителей. 

*Ysh*, напоминаю, что при необходимости готов предоставить информацию о ненадлежащем исполнении функций модератора, прошу дать обратную связь.

Поставить модератором человека, который наделал кучу грязных дел чтобы выставить Симферополь в негативном свете, человека, который открытым текстом заявлял, что терпеть не может Симферополь это ошибка, которую необходимо исправить.


----------



## ancov

MountainKing said:


> Привет! Модераторы, можно попросить как то снять бан или хотя бы дать временный? дали за 1 троллинг сообщение никакой жести не писал сами понимаете где. Я уже прочитал эту темку и понял что не надо было лезть в политические ветки других стран. Прописать вечный бан возможность не упустили конечно же. Я так понял там полная свобода у модов. С домашнего компьютера даже отписать никому не могу и новые акки сразу банятся а мне лишь попросить надо. создал в другом месте аккаунт . Я абсолютно адекватен и понимаю предупреждения, мне форум по строительным веткам сильно нужен. Плиз.


Так у Вас на три ника 4 поста всего...


----------



## Ysh

Витёк said:


> Не совсем понял на счёт цифр, поясните.
> 
> Это не переход на выяснение отношений, это продолжающийся спор, РС не является экспертом в области демографии. Что значит некрасиво и за что наказывать? Моя личная точка зрения исходит из мнения экспертов, которую я подкрепляю ссылками: «Если регионы последуют примеру Севастополя, результаты переписи нужно будет выкинуть на помойку» | newsvo.ru — новости Вологодской области
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Эксперты Forbes усомнились в росте населения Севастополя
> 
> 
> Статистические данные, говорящие об опережающем росте населения Севастополя, могут быть завышены, считает Forbes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sevastopol.su


Я согласен с coth.
И по-моему, это очередной спор между городами.
Советую всем сторонам просто отпустить ситуацию и не конфликтовать.


----------



## Ysh

MountainKing said:


> Привет! Модераторы, можно попросить как то снять бан или хотя бы дать временный? дали за 1 троллинг сообщение никакой жести не писал сами понимаете где. Я уже прочитал эту темку и понял что не надо было лезть в политические ветки других стран. Прописать вечный бан возможность не упустили конечно же. Я так понял там полная свобода у модов. С домашнего компьютера даже отписать никому не могу и новые акки сразу банятся а мне лишь попросить надо. создал в другом месте аккаунт . Я абсолютно адекватен и понимаю предупреждения, мне форум по строительным веткам сильно нужен. Плиз.


Не надо просто ходить на украинский форум и доказывать там что-то. Уже 100500 раз говорено.


----------



## Витёк

Ysh said:


> Я согласен с coth.


Получается вы не согласны с мнением на основании высказываний экспертов и наличия ссылок на эти высказывания. 
Почему игнорируется ситуация с сообщениями #1,825 , #1,829 ? Хотелось бы послушать Ваше мнение, очень интересно, как Вы тут оправдаете непоследовательность и неадекватность таких действий. 


Ysh said:


> И по-моему, это очередной спор между городами.


Когда один из модераторов самым активным образом в этих спорах участвует и для продвижения своего мнения всячески использует своё положение для удаления сообщений, угроз баном, закрытия доступа для оппонентов, игнорирование провокаций и оскорблений от своих земляков в адрес оппонентов это уже, как я писал ранее, цензура для одних и привилегии для других и использование модераторства в личных целях. 

Кроме этого всего RS плохо выполняет свою работу модератора и допускает беспорядок прямо у себя под носом, совершает действия, которые непоследовательны и нелогичны и вызывают несогласие как у симферопольцев, так и у его земляков - севастопольцев. Давайте всё это рассмотрим более детально?! 


Ysh said:


> Советую всем сторонам просто отпустить ситуацию и не конфликтовать.


Нет, эту ситуацию никак нельзя отпускать. Изначально назначение модератором человека, который говорил, что терпеть не может Симферополь и т.д. и совершал кучу грязных действий по его очернению, это уже подразумевало вероятность возникновения конфликтов и некрасивых ситуаций, что в итоге и случилось, и продолжается на протяжении многих лет. 
Таких ситуаций было множество. Несколько лет назад после очередного беспредела от такого модератора симферопольцам надолго пришлось покинуть форум, но после сообщений от других форумчан вернуться, некоторые симферопольцы всё же вернулись, к огромному сожалению для RS. Затем неадекватные действия продолжились и один из модераторов обещал переговорить с ним, но как видно это не помогло, стало только хуже. Ситуация улучшится только снятием его с модераторства.


----------



## Kobal_rus

Витёк said:


> Когда один из модераторов самым активным образом в этих спорах участвует и для продвижения своего мнения всячески использует своё положение для удаления сообщений, угроз баном, закрытия доступа для оппонентов, игнорирование провокаций и оскорблений от своих земляков в адрес оппонентов это уже, как я писал ранее, цензура для одних и привилегии для других и использование модераторства в личных целях.



Не имею никакого отношения к крымским спорам, но справедливость вышесказанного проявляется уже не только в региональных, но и в общих темах.



**RS** said:


> Что я дам вам обоим с удовольствием, так это бриг - за дешёвый и неуместный троллинг. Захотели поупражняться в остроумии? Ну так я предоставлю вам для этого уйму времени: дня 3, а лучше 10.
> Или по существу, или в тряпочку, господа.


----------



## **RS**

Витёк said:


> Нет, эту ситуацию никак нельзя отпускать.


Фигасе тебя понесло🤪 тут даже я офигел… 











Kobal_rus said:


> Не имею никакого отношения к крымским спорам, но справедливость вышесказанного проявляется уже не только в региональных, но и в общих темах.


Не читал, но осуждаю ©️


----------



## Kobal_rus

**RS** said:


> Не читал, но осуждаю


Да брось, тут и читать не надо. Стоило людям усомниться в севастопольской статистике - и сразу материализовался ты, размахивая банхаммером. Иди скорее в демографию, там ещё один человек посмел отрицать неслыханный рост Севастополя.
Ну это же смехотворно. Если тебе так нравится участвовать в межгородских баталиях - сними лычки и ныряй с головой.


----------



## photon

Прикол. Тоже зашёл задать аналогичный вопрос. Сижу читаю и внезапно врывается в тред некий модер с угрозами.


Kobal_rus said:


> Иди скорее в демографию


Лучше не надо звать!  В последнее время наконец-то приятно стало читать. Из треда ливнули все мутные неприятные личности.


----------



## raisonnable

Kobal_rus said:


> Да брось, тут и читать не надо. Стоило людям усомниться в севастопольской статистике - и сразу материализовался ты, размахивая банхаммером. Иди скорее в демографию, там ещё один человек посмел отрицать неслыханный рост Севастополя.
> Ну это же смехотворно. Если тебе так нравится участвовать в межгородских баталиях - сними лычки и ныряй с головой.


Я вообще в шоци с этих споров и срачей между городами. Взрослые люди, занимаются какой-то подростковой хернёй.


----------



## [email protected]

Парни, вы только на троллейбусность Севастополя не наступайте, а то точно хана придет.


----------



## Витёк

**RS** said:


> Фигасе тебя понесло🤪 тут даже я офигел…


Меня не понесло, я написал какие ты неадекватные действия творишь чувствуя свою безнаказанность и вседозволенность. Тебе не офигевать надо, а здраво посмотреть на ситуацию и принять давно назревшее решение - отказаться от модераторства. В последнем случае ты конкретно спалился и тут всё ясно. Помимо всего этого ты и с самим модерированием крымской секции плохо справлялся и наделал кучу нелогичных и непоследовательных действий с которыми были не согласны не только симферопольцы, но и твои земляки севастопольцы. 


Kobal_rus said:


> Если тебе так нравится участвовать в межгородских баталиях - сними лычки и ныряй с головой.


Это было бы верным и логичным решением. Во-первых, сам RS вёл бы себя адекватно и понимал, что правила для всех одни, а, во-вторых, севастопольцам пришлось бы вести себя нормально, не заниматься оскорблениями чужого города и их жителей, а также иными делишками из своего весьма богатого арсенала, наконец-то придёт понимание того, что их модератор больше не будет их прикрывать. 


[email protected] said:


> Парни, вы только на троллейбусность Севастополя не наступайте, а то точно хана придет.


Даже не думаем об этом  Был случай, когда в симферопольской ветке форумчанин из другого города выложил рейтинг, где общественный транспорт Симферополя был выше ОТ Севастополя, конечно же прибежал защитник и полетели искры.


----------



## Аристарх Игнатов

Ysh said:


> И по-моему, это очередной спор между городами.


Это вышло за рамки типичного здравого спора между городами и является лишь "верхушкой айсберга". Когда 2 соседа спорят между собой, а потом приходит приятель одного из них (который по совместительству работает в, предположим, милиции) и закрывает другого на 15 суток, пришивая ему уголовные дела которых он не совершал, только лишь потому, что у его знакомого нет аргументов и он попросту не вывозит спор, то это уже выходит за рамки здравого смысла и нарушает конституционный строй и законодательство (правила ресурса). Ситуации аналогичны.


----------



## Krosh

Аристарх Игнатов said:


> Это вышло за рамки типичного здравого спора между городами и является лишь "верхушкой айсберга".


Значит, нужно менять способ спора.
Например, переносить спор на соседнюю площадку. Увидел в вашей профильной ветке сомнительное утверждение собеседника, отметься там типа "Считаю это неправильным, подробнее ответил в <ссылка>", и ответ с точной цитатой собеседника пишешь в теме сравнения городов в общефедеральном разделе. Там другая власть, у которой интерес один - чтобы в разделе был порядок. Поэтому фактор обиды на административные действия визави уйдёт, а в более широком сообществе многие вещи обсуждаются более спокойно.


----------



## Аристарх Игнатов

Krosh said:


> Значит, нужно менять способ спора.
> Например, переносить спор на соседнюю площадку. Увидел в вашей профильной ветке сомнительное утверждение собеседника, отметься там типа "Считаю это неправильным, подробнее ответил в <ссылка>", и ответ с точной цитатой собеседника пишешь в теме сравнения городов в общефедеральном разделе. Там другая власть, у которой интерес один - чтобы в разделе был порядок. Поэтому фактор обиды на административные действия визави уйдёт, а в более широком сообществе многие вещи обсуждаются более спокойно.


Мне не известно что он пишет во внутремодераторских чатах касательно данной ситуации, чтоб оправдать свои действия, но ход ваших мыслей мне ясен. В прочем, ожидать иной реакции и не стоило. Но иначе охарактеризовать данные поступки, кроме как однобокое ведение дискуссий и злоупотребление административными ресурсами - не возможно. Что ж, будем и дальше лицезреть это маниакальное самодурство ...
Прошу прощения, полагал что вы модератор. Но сути написанного это не меняет


----------



## Витёк

Модераторы, почему вы игнорируете эту ситуацию? Здесь же всё предельно ясно, но почему-то, вы решили такими некрасивыми действиями отмазывать своего провинившегося коллегу. По существу на вопросы не отвечаете, да вообще не отвечаете уже, более того удалили сообщение, которое приводилось в качестве доказательства и по которому хотелось услышать разъяснения (или это RS сделал чтобы замести следы?) Очень некрасиво с вашей стороны.


----------



## Grblzzly

Уважаемые модераторы, есть подозрения, что YourVisitor многократно забаненный мультирег. Не могли бы вы проверить? К сожалению модератор glad всячески уходит от ответа на этот вопрос.


----------



## petersgriff

Grblzzly said:


> Уважаемые модераторы, есть подозрения, что YourVisitor многократно забаненный мультирег. Не могли бы вы проверить? К сожалению модератор glad всячески уходит от ответа на этот вопрос.


И вот на этого товарища (balako_vo) обратите внимание, ув.модераторы. Чёт очень он похож на *METRO-HVAC

*


----------



## Витёк

*Ув. МОДЕРАТОРЫ! *Неужели среди вас не найдётся одного объективного и справедливого, который остановит это пздц? По всем пунктам, которые я писал ранее у меня есть доказательства. Более того удаление и редактирование сообщений от симферопольцев продолжается прямо сейчас. С каких пор на форуме действует односторонняя цензура?


----------



## **RS**

Я, конечно, понимаю, что вор громче всех кричит «держи вора», но эта тактика здесь не сработает. Перед простыми форумчанами твоя драматическая игра может и найдёт ценителей, только вот модераторы запросто могут прочитать любое из удаленных мною сообщений и увидеть там и нарушенные правила, и переходы на личности, и прямые оскорбления, а самое главное - навязчивые провокации срача при всех удобных случаях. Настоятельно советую тебе прекратить систематическое нарушение пункта Е10 правил, иначе придётся прибегнуть в более действенным мерам.


----------



## Витёк

**RS** said:


> Я, конечно, понимаю, что вор громче всех кричит «держи вора», но эта тактика здесь не сработает. Перед простыми форумчанами твоя драматическая игра может и найдёт ценителей, только вот модераторы запросто могут прочитать любое из удаленных мною сообщений и увидеть там и нарушенные правила, и переходы на личности, и прямые оскорбления, а самое главное - навязчивые провокации срача при всех удобных случаях. Настоятельно советую тебе прекратить систематическое нарушение пункта Е10 правил, иначе придётся прибегнуть в более действенным мерам.


Я смотрю ты запомнил фразу "на воре шапка горит", когда тебя форумчане поймали на лжи и теперь ты похожие фразы пытаешься перенести к другим, но не тот случай, уж очень хорошо тебя все знают. Любитель разводить срач это ты и твоя команда, а ответы на провокации это не оскорбления. Если ты врешь и твоё вранье опровергают, то ты либо подтверждай фактами свои цифры и мысли или же не прячься за функции модератора и не удаляй опровержения. Я смотрю ты отлично устроился, ты и твои единомышленники неоднократно нарушали *R 06* , но как вашу точку зрения опровергают, то ты удаляешь сообщения оппонентов и прячешься за Е 10.

Я, как ты выразился, не развожу срач, а отвечаю на ложь и провокационные выпады. Ты своих земляков поддерживаешь, а угрожаешь и удаляешь только симферопольские сообщения. Почему ты не реагируешь на такие сообщения от своих земляков?


















И это только цветочки, таких сообщений куча. Тут ты сообщения не удаляешь и не банишь, зато Амирану закрывал доступ в темы. 

Но вернёмся к последнему случаю #1,825 . Это провокация, но почему-то это сообщение не удаляется, а удаляется мой ответ:








Если бы ты удалил сообщение своего земляка и моё, то я бы слова не сказал, но тут очевидно, что ты воспользовался функциями модератора и удалил то, что тебе не понравилось, а своего земляка оставил. И так постоянно. До этого ты сообщения от Аристарха Игнатова и Амирана удалял. 

Идём дальше. С каких пор на форуме стало запрещено писать о Симферополе? Почему, когда пишут о том что в Севастополе может проживать больше людей чем официально это ты приветствуешь и всячески поддерживаешь, а когда пишут о том что в Симферополе может проживать тоже больше официальных данных, то ты это считаешь за срач? Почему ты это удаляешь? Вот сообщение от форумчанина из другого города, до того как ты его отредактировал:









А вот после того как ты его отредактировал:










Ну и кто тут вор? Это явно неадекватные действия. Более того, когда я об этом случае написал тут, то ты удалил это сообщение чтобы замести следы. Ты постоянно удаляешь сообщения, заметая следы, чтобы показаться белым и пушистым.

Ты на систематической основе дезинформируешь, а когда тебя опровергают, то ты либо не отвечаешь, либо удаляешь сообщения оппонентов, либо угрожаешь Е 10. Сегодня ты опять написал неправдивую информацию, на что я тебе ответил и ты сразу удалил моё сообщение.


----------



## raisonnable

Витёк said:


> Вот сообщение от форумчанина из другого города, до того как ты его отредактировал:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А вот после того как ты его отредактировал:


Вот это шиза. Да, кому-то пора явно на заслуженный отдых.


----------



## coth

Витёк said:


> Я смотрю ты запомнил фразу "на воре шапка горит", когда тебя форумчане поймали на лжи и теперь ты похожие фразы пытаешься перенести к другим, но не тот случай, уж очень хорошо тебя все знают. Любитель разводить срач это ты и твоя команда, а ответы на провокации это не оскорбления. Если ты врешь и твоё вранье опровергают, то ты либо подтверждай фактами свои цифры и мысли или же не прячься за функции модератора и не удаляй опровержения. Я смотрю ты отлично устроился, ты и твои единомышленники неоднократно нарушали *R 06* , но как вашу точку зрения опровергают, то ты удаляешь сообщения оппонентов и прячешься за Е 10.
> 
> Я, как ты выразился, не развожу срач, а отвечаю на ложь и провокационные выпады. Ты своих земляков поддерживаешь, а угрожаешь и удаляешь только симферопольские сообщения. Почему ты не реагируешь на такие сообщения от своих земляков?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И это только цветочки, таких сообщений куча. Тут ты сообщения не удаляешь и не банишь, зато Амирану закрывал доступ в темы.
> 
> Но вернёмся к последнему случаю #1,825 . Это провокация, но почему-то это сообщение не удаляется, а удаляется мой ответ:
> View attachment 2774167
> 
> Если бы ты удалил сообщение своего земляка и моё, то я бы слова не сказал, но тут очевидно, что ты воспользовался функциями модератора и удалил то, что тебе не понравилось, а своего земляка оставил. И так постоянно. До этого ты сообщения от Аристарха Игнатова и Амирана удалял.
> 
> Идём дальше. С каких пор на форуме стало запрещено писать о Симферополе? Почему, когда пишут о том что в Севастополе может проживать больше людей чем официально это ты приветствуешь и всячески поддерживаешь, а когда пишут о том что в Симферополе может проживать тоже больше официальных данных, то ты это считаешь за срач? Почему ты это удаляешь? Вот сообщение от форумчанина из другого города, до того как ты его отредактировал:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А вот после того как ты его отредактировал:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ну и кто тут вор? Это явно неадекватные действия. Более того, когда я об этом случае написал тут, то ты удалил это сообщение чтобы замести следы. Ты постоянно удаляешь сообщения, заметая следы, чтобы показаться белым и пушистым.
> 
> Ты на систематической основе дезинформируешь, а когда тебя опровергают, то ты либо не отвечаешь, либо удаляешь сообщения оппонентов, либо угрожаешь Е 10. Сегодня ты опять написал неправдивую информацию, на что я тебе ответил и ты сразу удалил моё сообщение.


Тебе уже объясняли. Прекрати выяснение отношений и сравнение городов. Тогда нечего будет удалять.


----------



## raisonnable

coth said:


> Тебе уже объясняли. Прекрати выяснение отношений и сравнение городов. Тогда нечего будет удалять.


То есть редактирование безобидных постов пользователей это ок? Судя по тому, что тут выложил Витёк, катализатором срача выступает не он.


----------



## Grblzzly

raisonnable said:


> То есть редактирование безобидных постов пользователей это ок? Судя по тому, что тут выложил Витёк, катализатором срача выступает не он.


Хабаровский вирус заразил Севастополь?))


----------



## Ysh

*RS* тоже об этой ситуации пишет в модерской секции, излагая точку зрения со своей стороны.
Имхо тут явно правых и виноватых нет. Чтобы понять, нужно углубиться на месяцы в эти дрязги city vs city. Никто этого сделать физически не сможет.
Мое мнение: модераторам не стоит исправлять сообщения, какую бы там версию реальности там не излагали - за исключением удаления оскорблений и личных наездов. Хамство нужно удалять, но другую точку зрения, пусть даже объективно фантастическую - неправильно.
Я прошу всех писать репорты на любые посты в Крымском ("общем региональном") форуме, в которых содержатся срач, наезды и оскорбления - и прошу не только крымских модераторов, но и других эти репорты просматривать.
Лично от себя добавлю, что войны между городами никакого сочувствия у сторонних наблюдателей не вызывают. Поэтому не удивляйтесь, что никто не спешит в таких ситуациях вам на помощь.


----------



## Витёк

coth said:


> Тебе уже объясняли. Прекрати выяснение отношений и сравнение городов. Тогда нечего будет удалять.


Вместо того чтобы снять с модераторства человека, который плохо выполняет свою работу и занимается грязными делами, Вы хотите ввести цензуру для симферопольцев? Т.е. опровергать дезинформацию это теперь выяснение отношений? Почему одним можно сравнивать города, а другим нельзя?

































Почему нельзя сравнивать города и опровергать неправдивую информацию от представителей соседнего города, когда звучат фразы "раком до луны", на порядок интереснее или предоставляются неверные цифры?


----------



## Витёк

Ysh said:


> Чтобы понять, нужно углубиться на месяцы в эти дрязги city vs city. Никто этого сделать физически не сможет.


Тут не на месяцы углубляться надо, а отмотать лет 10 и посмотреть в каком негативном свете выставлял RS Симферополь и всё станет понятно.


Ysh said:


> Имхо тут явно правых и виноватых нет.


Форумчане из Симферополя не редактируют и не удаляют сообщения оппонентов, не закрывают доступ в темы, не грозят баном, т.к. находятся в неравных условиях. Если я нарушал, нарушаю или буду нарушать в дальнейшем правила, то готов нести за это ответственность, но такую же ответственность должны нести RS и его севастопольская команда, правила должны быть одни для всех. 


Ysh said:


> Мое мнение: модераторам не стоит исправлять сообщения, какую бы там версию реальности там не излагали - за исключением удаления оскорблений и личных наездов. Хамство нужно удалять, но другую точку зрения, пусть даже объективно фантастическую - неправильно.


Это здравое мнение.


Ysh said:


> Лично от себя добавлю, что войны между городами никакого сочувствия у сторонних наблюдателей не вызывают. Поэтому не удивляйтесь, что никто не спешит в таких ситуациях вам на помощь.


Тут не в войне городов дело, а в том, что человек злоупотребляет функциями модератора и плохо выполняет свои обязанности, за это его надо лишать модераторства. Те скрины с исправленными/удалёнными сообщениями, которые я представил это только малая часть, таких случаев десятки! Редактирование сообщения Мр.Ебало под своё видение, а потом удаление этого сообщения, после того как я тут об этом написал это реальный косяк. Более того RS плохо выполняет модерирование в своих городских темах, там и выяснения отношений, и политика, и переходы на личности, и просто лютейший офф-топ. Таких сообщений *сотни*! Давайте это рассмотрим? Эту ситуацию нужно довести до конца и лишить его модераторства чтобы в дальнейшем не было конфликтов, ну не может человек объективно и честно заниматься модерированием, когда он терпеть не может Симферополь.


----------



## Alex_Msk

Мне кажется, нужно остановиться уже, выдохнуть. И договориться форумчанам из крымской секции об уважительном отношении к альтернативному мнению и правилах fair play.

И RS, и Витёк - оба очень ценные для форума люди, которые выкладывают очень много интересной информации про Симферополь, Севастополь, и не только.

Жажда крови оппонента - это неразумно и не правильно. Поэтому лучше остановиться сейчас с выяснениями, и начать с чистого листа.


----------



## [email protected]

Alex_Msk said:


> Мне кажется, нужно остановиться уже, выдохнуть. И договориться форумчанам из крымской секции об уважительном отношении к альтернативному мнению и правилах fair play.
> 
> И RS, и Витёк - оба очень ценные для форума люди, которые выкладывают очень много интересной информации про Симферополь, Севастополь, и не только.
> 
> Жажда крови оппонента - это неразумно и не правильно. Поэтому лучше остановиться сейчас с выяснениями, и начать с чистого листа.


А в качестве "обеспечительного взноса" и идентичности стартовых позиций, предлагаю уравнять их в административных правах. Тогда точно будет и честно, и "стартово", и "лист" будет точно чистый


----------



## Ysh

[email protected] said:


> Модераторы, а можно этому экспрессивному персонажу как-то ограничить доступ в казанскую ветку форума? Кроме высеров никакой пользы - ни фото, ни экспертизы, ни новостей. Одни изрыгания его очень важного для него собственного мнения.


удалил его грубые посты. советую сразу при появлении поста писать репорт.
в региональную ветку вроде бы нет возможности закрыть доступ, только в отдельные темы


----------



## Дядя Сава

Ну что все на Пьянки сегодня день России и день святой тройцы так что форуму ССЦ от Постов передохнуть


----------



## Fedya2711

Добрый день.
Являюсь активным читателем этого форума, но зарегистрировался специально лишь для одной темы. У нас существует правило E24, которое утверждает о запрете политической агитации и пропаганды, а все экономические форумы просто кишат огромным количеством агитаторов.

Вернёмся к ним всем чуть позже, а начну я с простого. У вас есть пользователь КС75, который ежедневно репостит десятки статей из прогосударственных изданий, набрав уже далеко за 20000 подобных сообщений. Он ничего не пишет, а только копирует новости, причём исключительно на 100% лишь о том, как Россия встаёт с колен или же Запад загнивает.

Из этого вопросы, на каком основании мы вообще можем считать, что он человек, а не программа одной всем известной фабрики? Во-вторых даже если мы допустим, что это человек - не является ли подобное поведение политической пропагандой?


----------



## Blackhavvk

Fedya2711 said:


> Добрый день.
> Являюсь активным читателем этого форума, но зарегистрировался специально лишь для одной темы. У нас существует правило E24, которое утверждает о запрете политической агитации и пропаганды, а все экономические форумы просто кишат огромным количеством агитаторов.
> 
> Вернёмся к ним всем чуть позже, а начну я с простого. У вас есть пользователь КС75, который ежедневно репостит десятки статей из прогосударственных изданий, набрав уже далеко за 20000 подобных сообщений. Он ничего не пишет, а только копирует новости, причём исключительно на 100% лишь о том, как Россия встаёт с колен или же Запад загнивает.
> 
> Из этого вопросы, на каком основании мы вообще можем считать, что он человек, а не программа одного всем известного центра? Во-вторых даже если мы допустим, что это человек - не является ли подобное поведение политической пропагандой?


Ты зарегистрировался что бы написать вот это?


----------



## Fedya2711

Blackhavvk said:


> Ты зарегистрировался что бы написать вот это?


Да, а в чем проблема?
Это запрещено правилами или с моральной точки можно найти какие-то поводы осуждать попытку сделать лучше ресурс, который вызывает симпатии (точнее его строительная состовляющая)


----------



## Blackhavvk

Fedya2711 said:


> Да, а в чем проблема?
> Это запрещено правилами или с моральной точки можно найти какие-то поводы осуждать попытку сделать лучше ресурс, который вызывает симпатии (точнее его строительная состовляющая)


Тогда и начинать нужно с постов по строительной тематике.


----------



## Fedya2711

Blackhavvk said:


> Тогда и начинать нужно с постов по строительной тематике.



Это странно, что в данной ситуации вы предлагаете оправдываться мне, а не тем про кого я пишу. Я заметил откровенные нарушения на сайте, зарегистрировался, что бы их отметить для администрации и прекрасно проживу без ваших советов, спасибо.


----------



## Dober_86

Fedya2711 said:


> Добрый день.
> Являюсь активным читателем этого форума, но зарегистрировался специально лишь для одной темы. У нас существует правило E24, которое утверждает о запрете политической агитации и пропаганды, а все экономические форумы просто кишат огромным количеством агитаторов.
> 
> Вернёмся к ним всем чуть позже, а начну я с простого. У вас есть пользователь КС75, который ежедневно репостит десятки статей из прогосударственных изданий, набрав уже далеко за 20000 подобных сообщений. Он ничего не пишет, а только копирует новости, причём исключительно на 100% лишь о том, как Россия встаёт с колен или же Запад загнивает.
> 
> Из этого вопросы, на каком основании мы вообще можем считать, что он человек, а не программа одной всем известной фабрики? Во-вторых даже если мы допустим, что это человек - не является ли подобное поведение политической пропагандой?


Ну да, в Крыжополе открыли завод по производству сеялок, в Нижних Залупках появился спортивный комплекс, а в Переплюйске построили новый мост – это конечно же "*политическая* агитация и пропаганда". Себя-то слышал?)

Сдаётся, тут кто-то другой для политических целей зарегался.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Fedya2711 said:


> Это странно, что в данной ситуации вы предлагаете оправдываться мне, а не тем про кого я пишу. Я заметил откровенные нарушения на сайте, зарегистрировался, что бы их отметить для администрации и прекрасно проживу без ваших советов, спасибо.


Где я предлагаю оправдываться? Я предлагаю не совать нос. Эти глупые манипуляции тут никого не интересуют.


----------



## Fedya2711

Dober_86 said:


> Ну да, в Крыжополе открыли завод по производству сеялок, в Нижних Залупках появился спортивный комплекс, а в Переплюйске построили новый мост – это конечно же "*политическая* агитация и пропаганда". Себя-то слышал?)
> 
> Сдаётся, тут кто-то другой для политических целей зарегался.


Это приятно, что мой комментарий вызвал активную дискуссию у пользователей, но я всё же обращался к модераторам, потому что меня интересует их оценка, а не ваша.

Давайте не будем размывать мой вопрос и превращать это в балаган, как постоянно происходит в экономических ветках, в которых на каждого кто не пишет, что-то про-кремлёвские тут же налетают со всех сторон с агрессивными наездами. Как будто это не форум про строительство, архитектуру, путешествия, а форум партии Николая Старикова.


----------



## [email protected]

Fedya2711 said:


> Это приятно, что мой комментарий вызвал активную дискуссию у пользователей, но я всё же обращался к модераторам, потому что меня интересует их оценка, а не ваша.
> 
> Давайте не будем размывать мой вопрос и превращать это в балаган, как постоянно происходит в экономических ветках, в которых на каждого кто не пишет, что-то про-кремлёвские тут же налетают со всех сторон с агрессивными наездами. Как будто это не форум про строительство, архитектуру, путешествия, а форум партии Николая Старикова.


Дано:

1. КСа действительно на этом форуме очень много, даже ЧЕРЕСЧУР много.
2. Движок форума обладает функционалом полного игнорирования - даже репостов игнорируемого видно не будет.

Решение:

1. Регистрируемся на форуме (в вашем случае это уже произошло).
2. Добавляем пользователя в черный список.
3. Нет повода для раздражений.

ПыСы: сначала несем пользу форуму (своей региональной ветке - фотографий в профильных темах, федеральным - аргументированного диспута и новостей например), а потом качаем права. А то такие залетные "квалифицированные потребители", врывающиеся со своим очень значимым для них собственным мнением (при этом ранее нигде не участвовали и для форума ничего не делали) если и не вызывают отвращения, то надоели сродни назойливым насекомым


----------



## KC75

Fedya2711 said:


> Добрый день.
> Являюсь активным читателем этого форума, но зарегистрировался специально лишь для одной темы. У нас существует правило E24, которое утверждает о запрете политической агитации и пропаганды, а все экономические форумы просто кишат огромным количеством агитаторов.
> 
> Вернёмся к ним всем чуть позже, а начну я с простого. У вас есть пользователь КС75, который ежедневно репостит десятки статей из прогосударственных изданий, набрав уже далеко за 20000 подобных сообщений. Он ничего не пишет, а только копирует новости, причём исключительно на 100% лишь о том, как Россия встаёт с колен или же Запад загнивает.
> 
> Из этого вопросы, на каком основании мы вообще можем считать, что он человек, а не программа одной всем известной фабрики? Во-вторых даже если мы допустим, что это человек - не является ли подобное поведение политической пропагандой?


Чудак-человек,и ты пиши вдоволь,и мы почитаем-особенно в твоей региональной ветке.Сам чьих-то будешь?Из рукопожатых,поди!?)


----------



## vegorv

Опередил. Я видел посты КСа от себя. Немного, но видел.


----------



## orel2016

Your recent report has been resolved: Post in thread 'Russian invasion of Ukraine' - post deleted

Не пойму, моё сообщение удалили, или то на которое я пожаловался?


----------



## Ysh

orel2016 said:


> Your recent report has been resolved: Post in thread 'Russian invasion of Ukraine' - post deleted
> 
> Не пойму, моё сообщение удалили, или то на которое я пожаловался?


Всю тему удалили, вместе с постом))
Не обращай внимания.


----------



## orel2016

Не, тема на месте) 



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/russian-invasion-of-ukraine.2360205/page-635#post-179423929


----------



## jts1882

orel2016 said:


> Your recent report has been resolved: Post in thread 'Russian invasion of Ukraine' - post deleted
> 
> Не пойму, моё сообщение удалили, или то на которое я пожаловался?


I deleted the post you reported because it was insulting you.


----------



## krasty

jts1882 said:


> I deleted the post you reported because it was insulting you.


Вся тема оскорбительна для нас


----------



## orel2016

Кстати, меня в той теме забанили без объяснения причины. Вот вам и западная демократия и свобода слова. Правда очень больна для Запада, нечего ответить кроме бана.


----------



## Ysh

orel2016 said:


> Не, тема на месте)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/russian-invasion-of-ukraine.2360205/page-635#post-179423929


Зачем ты в той сортирной теме что-то вообще пишешь? Мазохизм какой-то)


----------

